# 19th October Ladies ... **5 Births Already**



## x-TyMa-x

*Seen quite a few of us are due on the 19th October 

So heres a lil thread for all us ladies who are due on that special date 

Feel free to join & talk to ladies who are at the same stage of pregnancy as you ​*

:pink: https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/12/z4e29e344c2daf.gif:blue:

*Mummy2Tylerxx ~  
Katerdid ~  
Sam#3 ~ 
Babydeacon ~ 
Phantom ~ 
Mary jo ~ 
Nypage ~ 
Ay2808 ~ 

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/11/z4e78408ad6571.gif
Katerdid ~  William 19th September 2011 6lbs 2oz
Nypage ~  Kian Patrick 26th September 2011 6lbs 1oz
Baby Deacon ~  Ryan James 7th October 2011 6lb 9oz
Ay ~  Caitlyn 19th October 2011 6lb 10oz 
Sam#3 ~  Sienna Helen 20th October 2011 8lb 3oz
Phantom ~  Cody Lukas 13th October 2011 8lb 14oz
*​


----------



## Phantom710

Yay :) 2nd member !!!


----------



## Mary Jo

*waves* :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) Just thought it would be a nice idea seen as there was quite a few of us that were due 19th that posted on your thread :D

be good for us all to talk and become friends with others at the same stage as us x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: Mary Jo


----------



## Phantom710

i think it's a great idea, it'll be neat to follow along with people who will be experiencing the same stuff just around each other. 

i wonder when they'll all be born in comparison?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno .... i wonder if any of us will actually be bang on the 19th!! With my 1st i was 13days overdue :( 

Just to introduce myself a bit 

Im Kerri 23yrs old and a proud mummy of my perfect 3yr old son Tyler & This little baby in my tummy! :cloud9:
Me & OH got pretty lucky as this was our 1st cycle TTC xx


----------



## Phantom710

Michelle, 21- BFP first cycle TTC Marrried since July, 2010

when i get home i'll post a recent bump pic. :)


----------



## Lillismommy

I'm due October 19th. :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

welcome and grats :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lillismommy said:


> I'm due October 19th. :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif Yay!! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/greenstars.gif


----------



## Lillismommy

Baby is moving around a lot today (and last night).

Are you ladies feeling a lot of movement?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh yeh i will post a bump pic too :) be good to compare bumps.... i feel huge this time as im showing much earlier than i did with my 1st.

For those who have found out the genders: ...what team are you on :pink: :blue:

For those who havnt are you going too, and have you got a preference??


----------



## needprayers

hey yay!! I'm Madison im 21, hubby and i will be celebrating our 2 year wedding anniversary on June 12th!! been together for 4 years (high school sweet hearts):blush: 

BFP on 3rd cycle of clomid.. utter shock considering i never got a positive OPK. And i would test 3 times a day every day.. Expensive habit lol 

This will be our first baby!! And its a :pink:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lillismommy said:


> Baby is moving around a lot today (and last night).
> 
> Are you ladies feeling a lot of movement?

I felt my 1st movements about 2days ago and lastnite was great, i had gone to bed to read some of my book and baby started wriggling about even OH came up to see if he could feel, theyre still very light but sooo adorable :)


----------



## needprayers

Lillismommy said:


> Baby is moving around a lot today (and last night).
> 
> Are you ladies feeling a lot of movement?

Im feeling allot!! haha i go to bed like a hour early every night so i can just lay and feel her.. we have a doppler to so i listen at night as well.. :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Madison congrats on team pink!! :) You got any names you like x


----------



## Phantom710

i'm calling my first movements around 2 gdays ago as well, but i didn't except it until last night. lol. thats what i fell asleep to last night, i layed in bed on my back an hour early as well, so i could see.

do you ladies feel movememnts all the time? i just feel it at night when i lay down on my back? i assume thats normal? lol


----------



## needprayers

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Madison congrats on team pink!! :) You got any names you like x

they change all the time.. so far we have thought of.....

Piper Ann (my fav)
Parker 
Taylor Ann (ann was my gmas middle name) 
Elizabeth 
Ava ann 
And so many random ones i cant remember..

We are not naming her until she is born though..


----------



## needprayers

Phantom710 said:


> i'm calling my first movements around 2 gdays ago as well, but i didn't except it until last night. lol. thats what i fell asleep to last night, i layed in bed on my back an hour early as well, so i could see.
> 
> do you ladies feel movememnts all the time? i just feel it at night when i lay down on my back? i assume thats normal? lol

When i first noticed movement it was only at night while laying on back.. now i feel her through out the day.. i really try and pay attention though otherwise i would probably not notice it..


----------



## x-TyMa-x

michelle (phantom) not sure what you girls prefer to be called by your real names or bnb names .... I feel the odd pop or poke through the day, but lastnite when i lay flat in bed he/she went crazy it was lovely. 

Madison (needprayers) Awww those names are lovely, Anne is my sisters middle name so we were thinking of having that for a middle name too if its a girl ...I quite like Olivia Anne if its a girl but still totally undecided and stuck for names lol x


----------



## needprayers

You can call me whatever you want.. no preference.. and i love the name Olivia.. one of my friends stole that name from me though.. lol


----------



## Phantom710

ooo i like piper ann :O *steals* no, just kidding. I'm really close mouth about our names though, im afraid someone will steal them. hahahaha lol


----------



## Phantom710

sorry for the double post, but you can call me whatever as well. 

also, I really like Anne as a middle name as that's my mom's name. but the two names we've decided on for wither boy or girl doesn't have it in there. maybe next time :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I have a friend i met on here that has a 3yr old called olivia and it kind of makes me feel a bit :shrug: about using it, shes said shes cool about it but i duno lol Altho it was an option for us when i was pregnant with my 1st but obvs wasnt needed as he is a boy :haha:

Altho i have no definate choices yet im sooo stuck for names lol


----------



## needprayers

naming a baby is sooo hard!!


----------



## Phantom710

i know the feeling mummy, i really liked the name Maryjane because it is both of my deceased grandmothers' names put together. then my friend had her second baby and named her Mary Jane. :S


----------



## needprayers

Aw Maryjane is adorable i love it put together like that!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awww thats lovely and especially as it represents family members , its annoying isnt it when that happens epesh when its someone close to you!! x

Yes i agree naming a baby is really hard lol x


----------



## Phantom710

there are tons of names i like, but then i have to thin about it and be like... hmmm, will they like growing up with that name? will it be hard for them to learn to spell? etc etc


----------



## Mary Jo

hi everyone - I'm Nicola, I'm 37 and this is my 2nd baby. my gorgeous little boy is nearly 21 months old already. we're really looking forward to being a family of 4 (+ cat).

we haven't found out if we're :pink: or :blue: - 20 week scan is 3 weeks today, June 1st. we will find out if LO wants to let us know. :lol: I think my husband and I would like the different experience of having a little girl, but we love our son soooo much that the thought of another little cutie like him is amazing as well. and I think he'd like a brother... but he'd probably also like a sister. :haha:

I like Maryjane, I really like plain names like that. in fact Jane *would* be on my girl list, only my boss is called Jane and I don't like her. :lol:

Also like Ann, it's my mum's middle name, but as it is also my MIL's first name, we definitely won't be using it as a middle name, unless there is another middle name after it, because then their names would be too similar as they'd also share a surname. :wacko:

My husband and I are going to have a hard time with names, I have loads I like but he won't agree with most of them. we already used up our two favourite boy names (and sort of wishing we'd saved one for later, in case we need it). I like Luke but husband doesn't, he thinks it's "weak". stupid man


----------



## Phantom710

Mary Jo!!! Welcome!!!

I completetly understand hubbys not agreeing with names. we agreed on a boy name before we were even preg, but a girl name took us FOREVER, he didn't like any of mine, and while we finally have a name (even though its not my top choice) i like it and am sticking with it. hahaha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha i have this problem also hun lol, I suggest names and OH is like "noooo" or he will say one and im sorry but no way haha the names hes been coming out with ..to me are not happening ever! haha 

I would also love a little girl next so we have 1 of each.......altho like you say i love my little boy so much and his cheeky ways i think to have another boy would also be fab xx


----------



## Phantom710

hubs suggested PLay Station bahahahahahahahah


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa love it, Mine would probaby say Xbox! haha what are they like lol 

Also hes car daft so was coming out with things like Sierra or Mercedes ...sorry i kno these my be perfectly fine names but IMO....theyre not an option for my baby, to me ....theyre cars! lol xx :haha:


----------



## needprayers

My hubby is the same way..!! lol men. your guys little boys are soo adorable btw!! I nanny for a little boy who is 3, since he was 3 months.. so im happy to have a little girl around now!! 

hows everyones weight gain.. i want to see if im good.. lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Honestly ......ive not put any weight on yet which im actually suprised about as i have a bump! .....I went through alot at the start of my pregnancy tho, my OH was in hospital having a operation on his skull so it was very stressful and i lost weight from worrying with that....pre pregnancy i was 10.5 stone then i dropped to 10stone, thats what i was at my 8week booking appointment and im still that now according to my bathroom scales xx


----------



## needprayers

Ok good to hear.. I have only put on MAYBE 2 lbs so far.. Im happy because my girlfriend had gained 15 lbs by the time she was 17 weeks.. 

Question: what is stone? Sorry..


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ooh sorry erm there are 14lbs in a stone ...when my MW weighed me i weighed 65kilo (10stone) and according to my scales in still on the 65 mark x

i think this is right lol not very good with weights haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sorry for double post but Have any of you had any cravings?? 

I had a thing for crunching ice cubes but that literally lasted 1 week but since then its been tomato ketchup........love tomato sauce mmm ive been finding myself making things for tea that we can have sauce with haha!! xx


----------



## needprayers

Cravings are so weird.. for me i have craved..

Cereal and pickles together..
pickles and chocolate..
pickles in general really..
And i used to hate hard candy, now i can not get enough! 

EW it all prob sounds gross but to me sooo good lol


----------



## Phantom710

my weight has been crazy, i gained 5 lbs in weeks 3-7 then i lost it all plus another 6 lbs last tme i weighed a week ago. so i started at 174lbs and now am at 168. not sure why as i was only sick for a few weeks and even then did not throw up but once every few days or so.

edit- cravings:

pickles---mmmm
fruity juices, and rice with butter and soy sauce. hahaha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

pickles & cereal ...... pickles & chocolate haha yep sounds gross but i bet like u say ...its irresistable to you!! 
Isnt it crazy what pregnancy can make you want haha x


----------



## Mary Jo

urg, when I weighed myself on Saturday, for the first time since I've been pregnant (though I was weighed by the nurse at 7 weeks and the midwife at my booking in, but I ignored those weights because I was fully clothed and it wasn't first thing in the morning after a pee and before eating anything :haha: ). so on Sat., I was 10st 3lb (143lb). I think I was around 9st 9lb (135lb) pre preg, so that's 8lb. not horrendous but not wonderful either. I gained about 45lb with my son, and am really hoping to keep it to under 40lb, ideally closer to 30lb. 

I've had a bump since about 7 weeks, but it's just my slack stomach muscles giving out. the actual bump bit is apparant if I suck my tummy right in, and then it sticks out properly at the bottom. :lol:

it's just so disappointing when my husband doesn't agree with MY choices! I am the one going through pregnancy, surely my choices should get priority? Adam *was* actually my choice, and fortunately he liked it, too, in fact we discussed it before I was ever pregnant with him and he started calling my tummy "Adam", and I had to stop him because it was annoying me and I didn't want to taint the name. so we nicknamed my bump Brenda, till my scan. this bump has no nickname. we're thinking about keeping the baby's sex a secret from most people, last time we told everyone as soon as we knew (but not the name, at least we told them our idea but not that it was his for definite name). this time I will tell my parents and my brother and SIL (purely because my bro and SIL have loads of baby girl clothes from my nieces they will give us if it's a girl, we already have a bunch of boy stuff from my 5 year old nephew, and we'll have to let them know if we need it because they live in Norway so someone has to bring it over next time they come). 

I have blocked out the names my husband suggested because I hated them so much. if it's a boy we will end up with a compromise name that neither of us loves, I think, because he seems so set sgainst Luke. 

also, I have lots of names I like that we cannot have because they end in the "s" sound, and our surname begins with an "s" and it's all too ssssss hissy. I love Silas and Linus but they are off limits. for a girl, the same, but also nothing that ends in the "ia" sound, because it will rhyme with our surname. such a shame because I love Leah. :(

as for cravings, nothing really, tuna, I guess, occasionally. and in general, stuff that isn't salty but not sweet stuff. like unsalted rice cakes with cheese. mmmm. I used to have such a salty tooth but now I like a lot less.


----------



## needprayers

its bizzar my husband freaks out when i eat it!! lol and i think all the weight i have gained is in my boobs!! they are ginormous!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

my OH's second name is "Flower" would you believe haha so we cant have anything like Rose or Lily Or Daisy etc as they are flowers and would sound a little silly lol x

Its soooo difficult to think of names. 

Im trying to eat as healthy as i possibly can but its not working too well as i have a "Love" for junk/fatty foods :( but ive been trying to drink as much fresh fruit juice & water as i can, and eat healthy bfast & lunch and then having anything for tea .....cuz i figure if i cut out fatty foods completley then i will start to want them more!! lol


----------



## Mary Jo

oh you just reminded me... heh... I don't think I crave things so much, I just give in to my greed... but last time I had a real greed for McDonalds double cheeseburgers. then I stopped eating them (or going to McDonalds) for ages because I had to lose all the pregnancy weight, especially because we were getting married and I refused to look like a moose in a lace dress... well, I didn't tell my family I was pregnant till I was 12 weeks (both times) and when I told my mum this time I asked, did you have any suspicions (I haven't seen her since before I was preg, as they live 300 miles away but we talk on the phone all the time) and she said, well yes, you started saying you'd been to McDonalds a lot! which we have been. :blush:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahaha!! a moose in a lace dress :rofl: this made me giggle! Mmmm i do love a mcdonalds myself :) 

I think its very very difficult to cut out junk food completley ... i mean who would rather have some lettuce over a good old chocolate cake/bar .....mmmm not me! haah 

Im hoping to loose the baby weight after LO is born as i am maid of honour at my sisters wedding the following year.....so i am going to set that as my goal to hopefully help me!

Well ladies im glad weve got this little thread as your all lovely so far :) Hopefully some more 19th ladies willl join us too, Im heading off to bed now but shall check back in tomorrow xx

Nanite all xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I think I'm strange because I do love lettuce as well. I sort of swing between good and healthy and really poor. like today I had rice cakes and ryvita and cheese and lettuce for lunch - but fried chicken and chips for dinner. oops.

won't be on much tomorrow because we're off to Legoland, but I hope to catch up with you ladies soon :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Phantom710 said:


> edit- cravings:
> 
> pickles---mmmm
> fruity juices, and rice with butter and soy sauce. hahaha

I've just seen this edit.... Rice with butter and soy sauce lol that's an odd one lol .... Wonder If we could stomach eating this while not pregnant!!


----------



## Mary Jo

rice with butter and soy sauce sounds right up my street. yummy!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Nanite Mary Jo enjoy Lego land!! 

Nanite everyone else.... Chat tomorrow xx


----------



## needprayers

Night night!! Rice with butter sound so good right now! Hubs and I are about to grocery shop, and everything sounds soo good!! This will be an expense trip lol!!


----------



## Phantom710

here's a pic of me and my bump from today :)https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/IMAG0220.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Phantom710 said:
> 
> 
> edit- cravings:
> 
> pickles---mmmm
> fruity juices, and rice with butter and soy sauce. hahaha
> 
> I've just seen this edit.... Rice with butter and soy sauce lol that's an odd one lol .... Wonder If we could stomach eating this while not pregnant!!Click to expand...


i used to eat it before i was preg, but it was occasional. i ate it for dinner the last three nights. changed it up tonight though. lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww love the bump piccy!!! :) :thumbup: Its a really neat bump u got there x 
I will post a bump pic later today xx


----------



## needprayers

Nice bump.. I wish mine was more noticeable!! 

Does anyone else suffer from bad heart burn during this pregnantcy!? It has kept me up all night!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yes me!! terrible ....got it really bad with Tyler and it never went away...even when i wasnt pregnant i got bad acid reflux.... i used to take zantac (ranitadine) for it which helps soooooo much but not sure if your alowed it when pregnant :(


----------



## Phantom710

haven't really gotten heart burn (yet) thank gosh. 

as far as my bump goes- i'm convinced i'm having a huge baby. my hubby was 10lbs 10 ounces, and baby was measuring big at my 9 week ultrasound, i started showing 7 weeks and it never decreased or went away, just kept growing despite the fact that i was losing weight like mad. lol


----------



## needprayers

wow 10 lbs ah thats a little scary.. and yeah its horrid! it just started a few day ago.. (heartburn that is) and i literally have to sleep sitting up!!


----------



## Phantom710

i know!!!! he had to be taken c-section.

i was 7.3 so i don't think we'll be having a tiny baby >.< i'm kinda afraid to buy new born clothes >.< LOL


----------



## needprayers

haha yeah stick to the 0-3 months!! Im very excited about being in labor though.. i cant wait to feel that miracle!! Weird??


----------



## katerdid

Hey ladies! Got another Oct 19th here :) Our cycles must be strangely aligned lol!

I'm Kait, 22 and cooking my first LO. 

Dunno the gender yet, still have to wait 27 days - boo hiss. Not sure what I'm hoping for. Would love a boy first, but only if I get to have a girl second. I really want to have both and just stop at that. We'll see. 

Names: For me they were pretty easy as I had them picked out since I was like, 12. The tricky part was getting the hubs to agree. Luckily for me, he liked my favorites.
William for a boy, and Audrey Elizabeth for a girl. Elizabeth is my middle name and was passed down from my great-grandma (sweet lady) so I want to keep it in the family. I was going to have Joseph be the middle name for a boy since that's also a family name, but DH didn't like it and decided instead that it should have his middle name, James. 

I feel like my bump is quite big. I'm a little bean pole with just a bit of chunk, so I'm so weirded out by having a massive belly. It's super neat cuz it's a tangible part of pregnancy, but still odd! Here's my bump this morning:
https://i53.tinypic.com/awqky9.jpg

No heartburn here, but constipation galore, lol. Funny thing is, I've been eating chunky peanut butter, apples, and carrots like it's nobody's business, so the more fiber I get the worse it seems.

EDIT: woah, 6 posts in the time it took me to write this! Sorry to jump in the middle of your chatting - oops!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

labour 1st time round for me was exciting...but when u actually feel it its kinda not that exciting haah ...painful lol but obvs you will expect that, I was induced though so mine was very slow :( ...totally worth every second and bit of pain xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hey katerdid welcome :) ....... wow ur bump is lovely :) like u say....very neat!! 

Im pretty sure were on the october thread together too :D

also love your names youve picked out ...both lovely


----------



## needprayers

katerdid said:


> Hey ladies! Got another Oct 19th here :) Our cycles must be strangely aligned lol!
> 
> I'm Kait, 22 and cooking my first LO.
> 
> Dunno the gender yet, still have to wait 27 days - boo hiss. Not sure what I'm hoping for. Would love a boy first, but only if I get to have a girl second. I really want to have both and just stop at that. We'll see.
> 
> Names: For me they were pretty easy as I had them picked out since I was like, 12. The tricky part was getting the hubs to agree. Luckily for me, he liked my favorites.
> William for a boy, and Audrey Elizabeth for a girl. Elizabeth is my middle name and was passed down from my great-grandma (sweet lady) so I want to keep it in the family. I was going to have Joseph be the middle name for a boy since that's also a family name, but DH didn't like it and decided instead that it should have his middle name, James.
> 
> I feel like my bump is quite big. I'm a little bean pole with just a bit of chunk, so I'm so weirded out by having a massive belly. It's super neat cuz it's a tangible part of pregnancy, but still odd! Here's my bump this morning:
> https://i53.tinypic.com/awqky9.jpg
> 
> No heartburn here, but constipation galore, lol. Funny thing is, I've been eating chunky peanut butter, apples, and carrots like it's nobody's business, so the more fiber I get the worse it seems.
> 
> EDIT: woah, 6 posts in the time it took me to write this! Sorry to jump in the middle of your chatting - oops!

Hiya and welcome!!! Elizabeth is my middle name as well..!! I havent had the constipation problem at all thank goodness... you have a gorgeous bump!!


----------



## needprayers

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> labour 1st time round for me was exciting...but when u actually feel it its kinda not that exciting haah ...painful lol but obvs you will expect that, I was induced though so mine was very slow :( ...totally worth every second and bit of pain xx

haha i know i will take it back once im actually in labor.. i think its really just the baby being here thing!!! o i cant wait to meet her!!


----------



## Phantom710

welcome kater!!!

also--- love Elizabeth, its my niddle name and was passed down as well :) but hubs didn't like it as much :S "boo hiss"

names-----I'm dying to tell someone so i guess i'll tell you ladies...hahaha---

Scarlett Nadira (pronounced nuh-dear-uh; was a request from hubs as he saw it somewhere online and loved it before we were even married. it means precious)

and

Cody Lukas

Cody after my bestie man friend, and we just liked Lukas. Hubs wanted it with a c, but my "k" won. lol

:)


----------



## katerdid

Woah, three ladies on here with the same middle name and same due date. That's so crazy!!

Thanks! My bump just started getting pointy today, which is weird. Maybe the baby's position has changed? 

Michelle - love your name choices! And I'm right there with you - my hubby was like, 11lbs as a baby and now is 6ft7, so I'm also convinced I'll have a massive baby. And I wanna do all natural...I'm crazy.

Kerri - yep, I'm on the Oct thread as well :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

phantom- love your names!! theyre both lovely ... nadira is very pretty :cloud9:

Elizabeth is also my middle name :)

Heres a bump pic.... excuse the comfy joggers haha!! x
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/bh.jpg


----------



## needprayers

love the names!! so adorable.. i can not decide on just one for the life of me!!


----------



## Phantom710

CREEPY 4 Elizabeths? lol

i do vlogs on youtube and am doing a contest for people to guess them and no one can. LOL. i was beginning to think i had made them up out of thin air. hahahah


----------



## Phantom710

sorry for the double post, but i just realized needsprayers is from AZ?!!! I grew up there :O Live in Utah now though. ahahah


----------



## needprayers

Yeah!? AZ is great I love it here!! I'm originally from Ohio!! Do u miss it?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha wow its wierd....we all the the same due date....... we all have Elizabeth second names...... and now you 2 girls have lived in the same place ......spooooky!! lol x


----------



## Phantom710

oh yes, its so cold here :O i grew up about 90 miles east of PHX, i'm actually flying down to have my baby shower the end of may.


speaking of: question

I announced on facebook my shower and invited everyone etc etc and i got tons of comments saying it was to early to ahve a shower, and basically "things can still go wrong" :sad1: ((((i'll be 2 days short of 20 weeks at the shower)))

i tried explaining why the one is AZ will be so early; as 1. i can't fly after 30 weeks, but also 2, my boss requested i be here between july-september because there will be a surprise inspection covering the hospital i work at and the job i do. SOOOOO it seemed a good plan to me. :dohh:

but apparantly people think i'm crazy. your oppinions?


----------



## needprayers

I know such a small world!! I think it's totally fine to have a shower then! I mean u don't have another choice haha and nothing will go wrong so go for it!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

have the shower whenever you want too, Unfortuantly things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy x


----------



## Phantom710

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> have the shower whenever you want too, Unfortuantly things can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy x

as bad as it sounds, that was prety much my response, i could wait til 38 weeks and still have an issue. :S


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, that's not too early with your constrictions. Hell, my whole family lives 12 hours away in Michigan, and I'm visiting next week and my mom decided to throw my a baby shower then. I'll be only 18 weeks!! (way too early in my opinion, but eh, free presents I'll take it)


----------



## needprayers

yeah better then than never id say!! mine will be in august and september...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I dont know if i will be having a babyshower, they are only really just starting to get popular in the UK, & even then they are usually arranged by friends or a family member & kept as a total suprise for the mum to be ...so unless someone arranges one as a suprise then i wont be having one lol 

Ive seen some on 16 & pregnant .... wow the amount of stuff you can get :yipee: they look really fun too x


----------



## Phantom710

katerdid said:


> ....but eh, free presents I'll take it)

bahahahahaha

im really hoping baby cooperates as the gender scan is just 3 days before i leave, and i'd like to say pink or blue.



anyone else feel crazy behind? i can count on both hands what i've bought for baby


----------



## x-TyMa-x

what have you bought so far michelle xx


----------



## needprayers

My mother and mil are throughing mine.. I don't really need one though, they have both gone baby crazy!! We already have tons of clothes, the britax B ready stroller travel system, and my dream life time crib!! As well as a sling and tons of toys lol!! I guess just the little things then!! This is the first grandchildren on both sides so she is already spoiled! !


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awww adorable :) I bet they are sooo chuffed your making them grandparents shes going to be a lucky girl x

Weve got so far .... 
our pram/carseat
bath support
steriliser & bottles 
some bibs
a baby skin care essentials box
and 1 little outfit


----------



## needprayers

Aw yay baby stuff is fun!! Can we show off our scan pics? i just got mine on the computer so want to share :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yes lets :)

N'awww theyre fab pics....look at the little legs etc on that 1st pic!! 

Mine are my 12week 2D pics 
but heres a few ...sorry theyre so big x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0656.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0654.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0659.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0657.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_0658.jpg


Feel free to guess at gender.....im clueless lol xx


----------



## needprayers

AWWW i never got a print out around 12 weeks.. these are fab! you can see s/he's hand and fingers.. so cute!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

scans are amazing arnt they! I think its crazy how u can see all the little details , like the hand on mine and the legs on yours ..... sooo cute!! xx

The 3D/4D scans are brilliant x


----------



## needprayers

they really are.. i was in shock when i saw her at 15 weeks! never really new we could see so much so early on


----------



## Phantom710

when i get home i'll post my 9 week scan pics as those are the only ones i have >.< my 3d scan isn't until 30 weeks :S, and the next one isn't for 12 more days. it seems like forever

baby stuff:
my mom told me she got the graco travel system i wanted :) [the only large items i have so far-- carseat/carrier & stroller]
5 pack of white onsies
1 blue jean jacket
3 pack of flanel pooh bear blankets
1 yellow onsie that says "mommy+daddy=me
1 seat pant/jacket outfit
pregnancybody/nursing pillow from Sealy
and a few other gender neutral clothing items i can't remember. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) :) i love hearing what everyones bought ...our babies are lucky xx

Ive held back on the buying of clothes for now as i want to find out what were having 1st .....also same for bedding & moses basket etc altho i keep seeing lovely little clothes and im like ooo im remembering that incase i have a girl or that for a boy haha :haha: xx


----------



## Phantom710

same i bought all those in the first few weeks after finding out, then stopped cause i was already tired of buying gender neutral. haha


----------



## needprayers

love the mommy+daddy=me i want to find one..


----------



## Phantom710

i bought it at walmart for like 5 bucks lol


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! What an awesome thread, I'm due the 19th too. I recognize a few from the other October threads also.


----------



## needprayers

Hi there are so many of us!! Yay welcome!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! I was pleasantly surprised to find a thread just for us:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy hun welcome to our special day thread lol xx

I recognise you from the other October thread :)

I'm currently lying in bed with my little boy and also feeling little one kick and loving every second xx


----------



## Mary Jo

hey, welcome to the Oct 19th ladies I haven't met yet :D

we went to Legoland yesterday and it was a lot of fun but oh so tiring (and I had to stick to the little kids' rides :haha: ). have caught the sun. totally shocked because it was very cloudy and not warm, but then the sun would come out and blaze away for 10 mins... I wore my cardigan and coat ALL DAY and never felt warm enough to take it off and yet still it was hot enough to get burnt. I'm stupid and never remember sun cream.

then got home to find a letter from my GP's surgery asking me to make an appt to discuss my recent test results with a doc. :( had a letter like this several weeks ago and it turned out that the urine I gave at 7 weeks when I first saw the nurse had an infection. so I went on antibiotics, which didn't work, and needed another course of different drugs. the follow up test at 12 weeks was fine. so I did my pee for the midwife at my 16 week appt, and I thought she said it was clear?! mustn't have been. so annoyed, I hate being on antibiotics and I HATE worrying that something is wrong that I didn't know about (no symptoms at all, apart from wanting to pee a lot and then only doing a drop, but I thought that was from the pressure of the uterus on the bladder?) it stresses me because how would I know if I don't do pee tests if I am having no symptoms? if this has happened again I am worried it will happen a third time, and I won't be having another mw appt till 28 weeks now. it's a long long time to have a UTI and not be treated. not that I presume I'll get another but getting 2 is 2 more than I ever had with my son, and I am wondering if I am somehow prone to them now?

grrrr. so I rang up and made appt for 10.20 today. 

oh and as for baby stuff - I haven't bought a thing. apart from some maternity yoga pants for me. I was the same last time, bought a couple of little bodysuits about 20 weeks before the scan, then started getting a few boy things after the scan. If it's a girl I guess I'll buy something but am inclined to wait a while, till the autumn/winter clothes come into the shops. don't want to kit him/her out in summer stuff. bodysuits and babygros are not really seasonal so I might start there. :lol:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh hope you get sorted at the docs hun!! 

Yehh ikno what you mean bout buying, all the summer stuff is out at the mo and like you i don't wanna buy loads of summery cloohing as October is never a warm month in the uk!!! Lol


----------



## Mary Jo

yeah, exactly. it's so tempting to go buy all the cute little clothes but I keep reminding myself, if I *want* cute summer things I would have to buy them in size 6-9 months, and they're just not so appealing when they're not teeny weeny. plus we don't have the storage space. AND I don't know if we're buying :blue: or :pink: . I'm just staying out of Mothercare for the time being. :lol:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha ikno .... i went into next the other day and was like oooo look, awwww look ....nooo i had to drag myself away! George at asda have some lovely stuff in too :( cant wait to find out if were :pink: or :blue: this time .....18days!! x


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hi!!!! I'm vicki Croydon Surrey due 19th too!! Whoop! I'm team blue!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hiii :hi: welcome ! :) 

Im loving how many there are of us...if any of you know any other 19th mummies ....feel free to ask them to join!


----------



## BabyDeacon

Phantom710 said:


> CREEPY 4 Elizabeths? lol
> 
> i do vlogs on youtube and am doing a contest for people to guess them and no one can. LOL. i was beginning to think i had made them up out of thin air. hahahah

ok sorry posting again as i was in uni on my iphone when i saw this thread so didnt get to read thru it all!

ok start with no one: im a large lady and was 98 kgs pre preg they weighed me at 12 week app and i was 103 kgs.... i weighed my self at home half way thru the day and i was 99kg..... :blush: 

i dont really have a bump well i do but its my flab i had thats gone hard :haha: i should really take a pic... :blush:

as for my middle name............... Elizabeth............ 

Cravings: lemon citrusy stuff and jelly sweeties'' ooh really fancies apple crumble the other day so got one in the freezer awaiting my request lol!

Hmmm what else ooo were having a boy,,, had a private scan 
the names weve ARGREED on so far are
Logan
Ryan 
James

but im quiet almost sure he will be Ryan James..

Im on face book im [email protected] victoria deacon...

what have i brought.....

its on my journal (it is a bit small but i dont really remember to do it regualrly)

Nice to meet u all!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

omg another Elizabeth.......No way this is creepy haah!! 

Yay for team :blue: and love your names choices....we also had ryan as a choice for a while but then one of my OHs new workmates was called Ryan and he was a bit of a pain in the bottom haha so now everytime i think of that name i think of him :haha: ....which is unfortunate as its a lovely name x
Logan is nice too x

Edit: I like how some of us are using different tickers.... Ive just seen my baby is now the size of an onion! :)


----------



## Mary Jo

hehe, I like all the different tickers, too!

hi BabyDeacon, congratulation on your :blue: . Boys are fantastic, wouldn't swap mine for anything.

actually, that's almost a lie. this morning I'd have swapped him temporarily for someone else's nice quiet toddler when we went to the doc and he would only stop screaming if we waited in the entrance hall (which is like a conservatory and boiling hot and I couldn't stand it for long). he screamed if we went to the bit where the receptionists are and also in the main (absolutely packed) waiting room. he's normally very good in waiting rooms (though he is busy and likes to be into everything, climbing up the chairs, pulling posters off the wall, etc) but he was poorly a couple of weeks ago and spent a night and 2 days in hospital on a drip, and since then he screams near doctors, even though they aren't doing anything to him! I don't know what I'm going to do, obviously I can't avoid the doctors' surgery, especially not now.

but the super annoying bit - ahhhhhhhhhh, I could scream! I waited an hour to see the doc (the last half hour in a side room that the receptionists let us sit in, they gave Adam a lolly and he shut up a bit), then told the doc I'd had this letter to discuss test results - and there was nothing in the system about ANY test results recently. so she rang the hospital and nothing there either. nothing since the last, clear, urine test I did at 12 weeks, after the 2nd course of antibiotics. :hissy: she even went through all my blood test results and nothing problematic there either. which I knew, as the mw told me last week.

so I thought, ack, this letter - was the date on it not recent? I didn't have it with me, but maybe it was from the last set of tests in March, and it got delayed in the post? but no. got home, had a look and it's dated 7th May. 

I'm totally puzzled. going to drop the letter in to the surgery later and ask what the hell was going on!

what a waste of a morning, all that stress for nothing. argh.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Argh seriously right hand don't know what the left hand is doing, talk about annoying!


----------



## Phantom710

hey bump buddy! welcome :)

so JEALOUS still that you got an early scan and i still have a billion more days lol >.< it feels like it'll never come. and if this bu,p doesn't cooperate they'll be grounded for......awhile. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

MaryJo- sounds really annoying! I'd be so fuming...but thats my hormones. I can tell I am less nice to strangers now than I used to be...oooops. Funny, I just had my very first UTI also. Infection in the urine so was on antibiotics a week, got another test 2 days ago and haven't heard anything so assume no news is good news. Weird that i've never had one in my life! Hope it stays away for us now. 

I have bought a lot of baby clothes and maternity clothes. I am grounded for a couple weeks. NO buying:) I found out early at work because I work in radiology so at 15 some weeks found it was a BOY! Otherwise my official scan at doctor isnt until june 1st! Ages away!


----------



## BabyDeacon

here u go ladies ive played with a few piccys 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV2f7jN3u_4
and hopefully if its worked out right this is the baby bond scan video..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rPsymvM0Qk


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mary Jo - :grrr: how annoying!!! Ialso would be very annoyed!!!

I also had a UTI about 3weeks ago which they cleared up with antibiotics...i think theyre pretty common in pregnancy.

Vicky- Awwww LOVE your lil videos!! :) :)

Michelle - Im with you on the jealousy for the girls who have found out the genders.....18days seems like forever!!


----------



## nypage1981

On the positive side girls- if you don't know gender yet, you are not tempted to buy as much, and its sooooo early that im buying that I am afraid of having more than 20 weeks left!


----------



## BabyDeacon

nypage1981 said:


> On the positive side girls- if you don't know gender yet, you are not tempted to buy as much, and its sooooo early that im buying that I am afraid of having more than 20 weeks left!


unless ur like me and just brought everything i saw in unisex... :haha:
i have a problem! i buy too much...:happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive been really good, I love shopping and i think ive done well as ive not bought any clothing items at all.... we have 1 babygro and that was a gift. Oh its been sooo hard tho!! haha 

Saying this- Im going shopping tomorrow Hmmmmm temptation may get the better of me!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

ohh wow you girls are soo strong! i brought my pram when i was like 7-8 weeks...
and been on a mission ever since!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive got my pram as it was a total bargain and waaaaaay too good to miss out on. 

Heres a piccy - Its Icandy Apple and i got everything in the picture for £230!! :) 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/pic.jpg


What pram has everyone else got or wanting to get x


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm. im in the US- what is a pram? Just a stroller?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, i see the picture...so the pram is the whole set?


----------



## BabyDeacon

I got a Graco Symbio i got the foot muff too the handel does either way so facing towards or away from you
 



Attached Files:







carseat on frame.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0









carseat.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 0









Pram.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0









symbio.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









symbio bag.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage - pram here is what you call a stroller ..... the carrycot bit for baby to lie flat when young and then can be transformed into a sit up type pushchair x
Oh thats a really nice pram victoria ....good choice! :) :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Double post - heres a fun little quiz for the ladies who dont yet know the gender of their babies to try 
It predicted likely a girl for me .... we will see 

Also if the ladies who do already know want to have a go and see if its correct

Just a bit of fun x

https://www.babygenderprediction.com/old-wives-tales/index.phtml


----------



## nypage1981

Wow your systems look a lot different than ours here! Very nice. Ours here just usually are a push stroller and the baby seat for the car. They don't have all the other stuff with [email protected] 
I didnt buy any large items yet so i guess i am being pretty good! Just clothes and no pics of them but.....
Here is my 17 week big belly!
 



Attached Files:







spring 2011 032.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awwwwww Love your bump pic ...you look soo happy :happydance: 

you actually kinda look fairly similar to my neighbour x


----------



## nypage1981

I am happy:) your test predicted boy and that is what im said to have so we are one for one!

Off to work all day and night so happy friday ladies!


----------



## sam#3

Hey ladies another 19th one here :wave:

This will be #4 for me and its a GIRL!! Yay!! I will have 2 of each now then thats it... im having it sewn up!!! :haha:

This is my bump last night


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hey sam!! ..... welcome :hi:

Wow your bump is fab ..... you look great for having number 4 :) 
i hope i loose my baby weight fast after this little one.

And yay for team :pink:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi! Great bump!


----------



## sam#3

Im hoping i stay as slim as i usually do but with my boys i only carried a bump, not an ounce of weight anywhere.... i dont think thats going to be the same with this little miss!!
That gender game said girl for me and its right! :)
How is everyone planning to birth... home/hospital? natural/c-section? 
:)


----------



## Phantom710

wow so many posts to catch up on. first, welcome all new 19th ladies :)

the "pram" i'm getting (material has zoo animals on it with a green background though):

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Graco-Spree-Travel-System-Ashford/14707373

and as far as my birth plan--- Hospital, Natural, no meds for as long as possible and then i'll get an epidural :) I'd love a home birth for baby number two once i get an idea of labor for me. :)


edit--- for you Elizabeth Ladies----- may i ask ages? maybe we were just all in the same few years it was popular? hahahah I'm 21


----------



## BabyDeacon

im 25--26 this year


----------



## needprayers

hi ladies.. haha i feel so far behind.. darn sleep!! 

Welcome Babydeacon and sam#3 i cant believe how many of us there are!!

And another Elizabeth...... this is creepy!! 

I have never had a uti.. although i freak out every time i feel the smallest a difference.. my doc makes fun of me these days.. i call wayyyy to much!!

ill take the quiz and see if it says girl for me!!!

yay


----------



## needprayers

also sorry double post.. trying to catch up :haha: 
We dont really have a birth plan yet.. idk what to think about.. any suggestions?? i want to be in the hospital... is that a plan lol:shrug:


----------



## needprayers

O my goodness one more!!! so so sorry

im 21 22 this year.. with the middle name elizabeth!!


----------



## Phantom710

I had a Silent Bladder Infection, and they gave me a 7 day run of antibiotics that made me like CRAP. I tossed up everything, got dizzy, ached, and couldn't drive. LOL. I think i almost would rather the infection


----------



## Mary Jo

no Elizabeth here. but then I'm probably too old :haha: (my middle name is Tara)

as for prams - I am still undecided. with my son I have a Bugaboo Bee and I love it. it's small and light and compact, perfect for London transport (I don't drive so it's often the bus if he and I are out together), it lies almost flat, and can face the parent or outwards. I wish I could get away with keeping it and adding a buggy board, but I don't think they do them for the Bee, and anyway, my son is a little rascal and won't walk nicely yet (he goes the way he wants to go or he buckles to the ground) and if we want to get anywhere he has to be strapped down. we let him out at Legoland yesterday and it was a bit of a nightmare till we got to the small kiddies' play area, and after a couple of hours there he was exhausted and happy to be in the pushchair the rest of the day. somehow I don't have high hopes for him improving drastically in the next 5 months. maybe I'll be wrong though. and that's why I'm holding off on a decision as to what we'll do till nearer the time. I'm thinking we might get a Phil & Ted's tandem buggy though. but they're heavy. guess all doubles/tandems are.

Sam, I am hoping to have a natural delivery with this baby, in hospital. home birth isn't for me, as I'm too anxious a person to be in a different building - and probably a drive away - from the life-saving equipment. plus my husband would never agree to a home birth, so it's a good thing I don't want one either (we argue a lot so I try to pick which ones mean most to me). with my son I had an epidural, mostly because nothing was happening quickly. I can tolerate the pain if there is an end in sight but when there isn't... well, it wasn't fun. added to the labour pain, I had SPD (and do already with this one) and it got so so much worse in the last few weeks, and I was exhausted from the pain. fortunately my epidural experience was textbook (in a good way). I don't know if I'd want one again, though, it really depends on how it's going at the time. I really hope to have a water birth because those of my friends who laboured in water seemed to manage with minimal other pain relief. but I'm not against epidurals. you never know how things are going to pan out.

what is it with urine infections in pregnancy? I had no symptoms at all with mine, and it was most disconcerting to be told I had it. the doc said symptoms can mirror those of early pregnancy, so tiredness, nausea and sickness, all of which I had, but I had no burning sensation at all. though after a few weeks of it I did get aching kidneys (it was what sent me back to the doc after the first lot of antibiotics, and then they put me on a different type, which worked). it's stressful knowing the harm they can cause but then having no sign of it!


----------



## needprayers

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Double post - heres a fun little quiz for the ladies who dont yet know the gender of their babies to try
> It predicted likely a girl for me .... we will see
> 
> Also if the ladies who do already know want to have a go and see if its correct
> 
> Just a bit of fun x
> 
> https://www.babygenderprediction.com/old-wives-tales/index.phtml

the quiz said girl and im having a girl!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

OOoo this quiz is turning out to be good... hmmmm!! 

Hospital birth for me and open mind about pain relief.... i had most pain relief with my 1st baby as my labour was very slow and painful ...so gonna see how i go this time and decide then.

Im 23years old ...24 next month xx


----------



## katerdid

Another Elizabeth here, and I'm 22. Guess it was popular! 

Back from the dr's today...gotta love friday the 13th. Was having weird tightening muscle contraction-y type cramps all day yesterday, all night, and all morning today. So went in to check it out. They have no clue what caused it but I got some Vicodin (which I won't take unless they get worse) and I'm on bed rest yet again. Bleh, this pregnancy thing is rough stuff!

Hospital/Birthing center birth for me cuz I tend to be a worry wart. I really would rather go natural and have no pain killers or iv's or anything and just let it go the way it's intended ya know? But considering my hubby was 11lbs when he was born and his niece came out 10 lbs and the mom is a 4ft11 stick, I'm thinking I might change my mind. I don't know if I can push something that big out without an epi. We'll see how it goes.

40% chance boy, 60% girl...hmm..time will tell in 3 weeks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha another elizabeth!!! very popular x

Well today ive spent the whole day building bedroom furniture as we needed wardrobes, bedside tables & drawers when we moved and have only just got round to buying them now haha so thats them all done now :) & Tonite we have friends round and were having a chinese takeaway :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

heres my bump' and a re pregnancy bump and i wasnt wearing wonderpants either :haha:

17+3 (am) bump getting bigger at night...
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









me ntrev.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

C section! Hopefully a week early.


----------



## Phantom710

hope you ladies have a great weekend :) won't be on here i don't imagine as MY ROOMMATE is FINALLY moving out. :) LOL So I'm all about helping speed up his process so baby bump here can have a room


----------



## Mary Jo

hey everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm at home today, we've been tidying up for flat viewings. we put it on the market in November and had an offer in Feb, and it was all going through great, we found a house to buy, we hoped to exchange this week, and then on Tuesday our buyer inexplicably pulled out. so we're really really upset and angry, worried that we'll probably lose the house we were hoping to move into next week. :cry: and panicking that we're going to be stuck in my 1-bed flat with 2 kids if we don't move by October! scary. we grew out of this place when Adam started walking, last summer, so we are so so ready to get something bigger with a garden. I just don't understand how someone can do that to other people, in other countries he'd face a financial penalty but in England, nada. :(

I might take a bump pic soon, it's finally starting to look bumpish and not just slack muscles + fat. :lol: nice pics, BabyDeacon. :D

hope you're feeling better, katerdid, and bed rest is helping. there's loads about pregnancy that's no fun. you mentioned the IV thing, for all that I was fine with, and appreciated, my epi last time, I HATED being on an IV, and I didn't really like being tied to the bed either. however, with my SPD being so horrid, it was lovely just not being able to feel it (though I suffered hugely in the first few days after giving birth, especially the first few hours once the epi wore off, man, it was absolute agony!) but the actual birth was great, hard work, but I appreciated being fully mentally present and calm.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- Anyone have an opinion on eating hot dogs? Like ONCE in a while? I really really want one and of course we have some here for my daughter and her friend's picnic. I just want a hot dog!!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I had a hot dog the other day when at Legoland. Just really fancied it, I usually have like one a year, if that. :lol: No idea if I shouldn't have... but it was good.


----------



## nypage1981

They say nitrates are bad? I guess.....but I just really want one and can't see one hot dog harming anything right?


----------



## katerdid

Mary Jo that's awful! I would be so upset. They need better laws in UK for that - unexceptionable! I hope it works out for you and you're not stuck!

I'm feeling loads better today. They all but stopped yesterday night and so I was able to go pain killer free, so I'm proud of myself. And this morning my bubs was kicking and wiggling, so that was very reassuring. I normally can't feel a lot of kicks, so I was all smiles. 

I have a phobia of needles, which is why I don't want IV's or an epi. I'm afraid I'll be stressing out enough already and having an IV will make it too much to handle. And of course, the thought of a needle that big and long going in my spine just scares me! But who knows, I might change my mind in the moment. I know my mom had a fabulous experience with her epidural and keeps telling me I should get one. 

Nypage - I have eaten my fair share of hotdogs so far lol. I think it's fine in moderation.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks:) I wrote to you on your cramping thread about Braxton Hicks like 2 seconds ago Kater! Sure glad they've let up and you feel better though...mine did this too. I had them one night, couldnt sleep, and next day felt a very sore utuerus but have felt fine since and not felt them too many times. Like once or twice at bed time.


----------



## needprayers

Hey ladies! I had a dream last night that I felt her little hand or foot pushing up.. where I could feel it!! And I felt it and she moved!! I woke up so sad that it wasn't real.. lol does this type of thing really happened!? I can feel her wiggle these days I just can't wait for that kick!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well ladies I'm officially worn out.... I spent the whole morning shopping and then came home and gutted the mess that was my bedroom , spent about 6 hours rearranging and tidying the whole thing... Now it's spotless but im knackered!! I'n agony with back and legs so currently running a bubble bath. 

Will catch up properly later xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I see we've been moved into the groups & discussions forum...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

oh yeh! ...Just noticed that... whoops i shudda put us there in the 1st place if i had thought ... oh well :) 

How is everyone today! Ive sent the OH out to the shop to buy bacon lol im in a bacon butty mood!! mmmm


----------



## nypage1981

I had a day like yours yesterday, and with one added 7 year old to screech the day away with mine! Did my bedroom too and not finished yet. I'm still unable o wake up his mornig. 

And I love Bacon!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

lol its tiring isnt it .... my OH keeps telling me off for cleaning....yet hes not willing to do it!! haha grrr 


Mmm yeh the bacon was good lol especially as my craving has been tomato sauce so there was plenty of that added :D


----------



## nypage1981

I keep wanting to have blt sandwiches with tubby Bacon. That sounds good but still got o have breakfast I'm starving!

I wish oh didn't want me cleaning. He always wants me to do more! 

What's the opinion on painting while preg? Yes or no? And even if I'm not painting is it fine to be done with me around?I want my bedroom done and am not patient!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I think its pretty much ok aslong as u keep the windows open so its well ventilated ...plenty pregnant women paint their babies nurseries ...am sure u will be fine x


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks:)


----------



## Phantom710

:) Hello ladies :)

EXHAUSTED. Spent Yesterday cleaning the kitchen, 2nd bath and living room. Now today am helping roomie pack. Cannot beleive how excited i am to finally have a room to put baby's things in. LOL

So for those of you who don't have a gender yet, are ALL your clothes white/yellow/cream? Cause I totally bought a little blue zip up jacket and pants set. I realize "blue" is boy, but i see nothing wrong with putting my girl in it? Am i crazy? hahah. I also bought a little pair of overalls that are brown with pooh, and i think it'll be fine with both? but hubs laughs at me.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

girls or boys can wear any colour hunny , its your baby and tbh there are plenty men about that wear pink!! so why cant a baby girl wear blue :winkwink: dress your LO in whatever you like, either way he/she will look like a total cutie pie xx

I am desperate to start buying too lol some things i see im like ooo look, like there was this adorable little red polka dot minnie mouse romper i saw and i was like oh i want it ...but to be fair i actually do think a boy would of looked daft in that hahaha!!!


----------



## sam#3

Evening ladies :)
I am addicted to buying things already.... not good!!!! I am hoping to have a lush girlie nappy stash this time :D :D

I am planning a home water birth, i have already had two homebirths but planning to have a water birth this time too... im soooo excited to give birth again i absolutely love it!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

omg sam ...how brave i would be waaaaaay to scared to have a homebirth!!!


----------



## sam#3

i think its brave to want to go into hospital... i cant think of anything worse than having a baby in hospital!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I think a water birth sounds nice altho i duno if i could do it.... ..altho maybe :)

How were your homebirths last time ?? x


----------



## sam#3

They were amazing... with LO#2 i laboured in the bath and had him on the bathroom floor.... under an hour later i was tucked up in bed with the MW's having cleared up, made us a cup of tea and left us to it.
LO#3 - i laboured in the birth pool but had to get out due to presentation issues.... i birthed him into my arms with my other 2 children there, my lo#1 cut the cord and then within about an hour i had showered, the MW's had cleared up and me, oh and all 3 kids were tucked up in bed with tea and toast :cloud9:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

wow sounds amazing!! really relaxing :) your deffo brave hehe


----------



## sam#3

lol thanks babes!! i def think you are the one with the birth balls though hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol thanks haha x

Well ladies how are you all today x


----------



## Phantom710

Sleepy Sleepy. ANd trying to get used to my new contacts. I've been old school til now, and have never in my life had anything i purposely put ON MY EYEBALL. they are not uncomfortable---just odd as sometimes it seems like it takes a second to focus when i look from one thing to another. any of you wear contacts and can offer.....any sort of words? hehehe

You?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sorry cant help on the contacts situation ....i do know they look very uncomfortable tho!

Im good altho i have a really bad headache & i am also sleeeeepy! xx


----------



## Phantom710

i have noticed that no matter what i do here this last week or so i'm just EXHAUSTED. dunno how you do it with one kid already. hahah


----------



## x-TyMa-x

lol it is tiring but i think if i didnt have tyler i would spend my days in bed fast asleep lol so its prob a good thing i do have him haha he get me up in the morning xx lol


----------



## Phantom710

oh i could so easily do that, except for the i enjoy having money so i must go to work part.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha yeh thats a good point actually....i probably wouldnt stay in bed all day as if i didnt have a child already then i would be at work :( 

what do u do for your work ?? xx


----------



## Phantom710

I work as a Clerk in the local hospital. Handy, as it's where my doctor's office is also located, and where i'll give birth. My water will probably break at work knowing my luck. Sorry Boss, gotta run.. baby coming. Hahahahaha


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry for the double post but i decided to ask you ladies all a tough question. If you don't feel comfortable responding it's fine, just curious and no judegement coming from me at least on whatever you answer:

The nearest doc to me that does the 12 week NT screening is 3 hours away, so i opted not to have it done. Did you ladies? Also, i'm sure you all had the same discussion that i did with my hubby--- what if?

We talked long and hard and decided what was best for not only us- but the baby as well, we would not terminate the pregnancy but we would more than likely consider adoption--as both of us feel it would be better for us and baby. 

While we are currently financially able to pay for baby on our own w/o state assistance, we wouldn't be able to devote the time/resources needed for a baby with severe special needs. (Down Syndrome, etc). My question to you-- should you baby have/ had of haved something like this, what were your thoughts?

I find myself thinking about it a lot lately as my anomoly scan approaches.


----------



## Mary Jo

I wear contacts and have for - hmmm, lemme count... nearly 16 years. I love them and did from day one because I have much much better sight compared to glasses. mind, that could be because I haven't actually had new glasses since 1999 and they are pretty useless now!

as for the NT scan - we were offered it and decided to accept because I just needed to know if we'd be at a higher risk than going on my age alone (and as I am 37 my risk was automatically pretty high). I don't know what we'd have done if it had come back at high risk, I guess we'd have had a CVS or amnio... and after that? it's possible we wouldn't have carried on with the pregnancy. my husband had strong feelings about it and nothing I could say would sway him from that. but who knows? we didn't face that dilemma, thankfully, my NT measurement was a reassuring 1.1mm and combined with the blood tests, my overall risk went up to 1 in 4,600. which is a lot higher of a risk than with my son, which came out at 1 in 17,000, but I was 2 years younger then.

I am really tired a lot of the time at the moment, as well, though I am sure some of it is depression over losing the buyer of our flat and having to find a new one quickly or lose the house we want to buy. fortunately Adam is wonderful at taking naps (touch wood it carries on) and so I settle him down, wait 20 mins or so till he gets into a deep sleep, then sneak up and go to bed myself (we share a room, hence the stress over the house situation). I've been able to get 1-2hrs nap in most days, and that makes a massive difference. :D


----------



## nypage1981

We did the NT scan and I thought I may not continue with the pregnancy if it was confirmed to have downs. I am not for sure though about that, as I am not sure if i'd have been able to part with the baby inside me for that 12 weeks even knowing it had something so it's something I will never know what we'd have actually done. My measurement was .9 so it was very good and I was never told the number risk but they said very low. Also, we did the 16 week blood test and that was good as well. 

Its a personal thing, but it takes a lot to raise a child with needs like that and I see a lot of them working at a hospital who have no sort of a life to speak of, so that is sad to me. Of course, there are still things that can happen during birth but knock on wood .

Headaches! Ugh, mine are bad again today too:(


----------



## Phantom710

I have been having headaches too >.< thought it may have been my glasses needing changed, but nope same prescription so it's def a pregnant thing :O

Doc says i have a really slim chance based on my age, but as both my mom and biological father were adopted i have really no medical history to go on, so that makes these next 7 days take forever. Plus of course the need to know :pink: or :blue:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

We had the NT test done this time round as honestly... We both agreed that we would terminate the pregnancy if the baby was disabled, it's alot to take on... And with having Tyler too it's too much for us, i am a natural worrier and i personally think i wouldnt cope. 

I think it's down to personal choice x


----------



## Phantom710

oh i definately agree it's a personal choice, i was just curious as to where you all stood. I think had it have been my decision alone i would have termintated, as now, should i find out something IS wrong, i think it'll be hard to give it up to adoption, but knowing it would be best i'd have to.

what are you ladies up to today?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Not been upto much today hunni, Took My LO to nursery and then came home, cleared up, had lunch and then spent the day sorting out some stuff for ebay as i need to make some pennies x

You??


----------



## sam#3

thrush. that is all :(


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! Im having a slightly lazy day. My house is going to be deemed unlivable by the state soon if I cant find some motivation! We did work to it all weekend and rooms are torn up and our dining room has bedroom things and etc....but I worked so hard all weekend and yesterday and work tonight....im just kind of needing to be lazy today I think....am I being gross? I have the rest of the week off after tonight so could do some stuff then!:blush:


----------



## Phantom710

i completely understad the need for lazy day. i work monday-friday and this weekend spent the whole weekend cleaning, moving my roomie and planning where baby's stuff will go, then back to work on monday. i really could fall asleep at my desk right now. AHHHH!!!

i wish i had the....will?... to do ebay, i could probably make some monies.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh believe me it takes me ages to find the motivation to do ebay haha this stuff was sat around for ages waiting for me to find energy to do it....but its finally done! 

lazy days are the best btw even if u get nothing done ... they feel good haha x


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- I just bought like a gazillion maternity things off ebay. Its fun to get all these packages in each day:) 

We have second hand baby/kids stores called Once Upon A Child that I sell my stuff to instead of doing ebay. I probably make a little less, but its also less work:) 

I figure today wont be a total waste, as I do work tonight. So to be lazy today may be ok:) Im researching strollers. Ugh. What a headache. There's bad things to be said about anything !


----------



## Phantom710

i honestly hadn't thought about buying things for baby through ebay....:dohh:

i'll have to look and see if i can find anything i want for less than what i'm already planning on spending


----------



## needprayers

hey ladies sorry iv been MIA!! how is everyone doing.. im starting to feel more and more movement!! just so happy!!


----------



## Phantom710

heya :) awesome! lucky you!!!! i think baby has changed positions or something as i ha ven't felt anything for days. :S not worried, just irritated. hehe


----------



## BabyDeacon

phantom! im so gald u have said that i ahvent felt anything for about 24 hours not think i have but not same feelings perhaps babys moved to....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Happy 18weeks to us ladies!!*​ *Only 2more and were halfway there *​


----------



## Mary Jo

18 weeks, wow! this time in 2 weeks I will have had my scan! (I'd shell out for a private one because goodness knows I am on tenterhooks waiting but just cannot justify the cost. delayed gratification and all that :lol: )

re movement - it's still early to feel *much* - this time in my last (first) pregnancy I don't think I'd felt Adam at all. I do feel this one but it's usually in mid-evening after dinner, and sometimes if I undo my belt and jeans I feel it then. really need to get some maternity jeans because though mine still fit, nowhere near too tight when walking around, still need a belt, they're not comfy to sit in unless I undo them. I also sometimes feel LO when I listen in with the doppler, I hear and feel a little kick at the same time, which is realy cool. :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mary Jo- I was sooo tempted to get a private gender scan but ive decided what i am going to do is ..... Have the 20week scan and hopefully see if we can see the gender on that, if by anychance the baby is shy and keeps its legs crossed then i will book a private scan as i cant bare not knowing lol!!

Movements- I think ive got a little worm in here .... its a right little wiggler!! :) xx


----------



## nypage1981

I have my 20 week scan in 2 weeks also, although I'm not as crazy excited since I know what I'm having. I'm nervous to be file something is wrong though for sure! 

Happy 18 weeks everyone! I suddenly in a week have popped out huge and feel about 30 weeks!


----------



## katerdid

Yay happy 18 weeks to everyone! On vacation at my parent's house, so haven't been on as much as late. It's so nice to be back home - but that 12 hour drive was killer!
Baby was kicking almost the whole way up, it was really neat. I think it loves car rides cuz that's when I usually feel the kiddo most. But these were real kicks and there were a lot! Since then I feel kicks more often...about once a day, sometimes more. But I do feel wiggles and movement three or more times a day now. Love it! 

This morning I woke up and it felt really heavy in a certain spot so I pushed on the side that was heavy then pushed on the over side and def a baby causing the heaviness - it was super hard and oval shaped! Weird thing is though - it's next to my belly button! My uterus isn't supposed to be up that high already is it? To my belly button?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid- i keep feeling strange feelings up by my bellybutton too xx

Hope youve had a good time at your parents house :) x


----------



## Mary Jo

My uterus is about belly button height as well now, maybe a finger's width below.


----------



## nypage1981

Some women's uterus must be able to be that high because a week ago at my doc appointment he said no wonder im showing so much, my uterus was up above my belly button and they are normally below it still at that stage....so by now your's could have moved to belly button.


----------



## Phantom710

I've been feeling them right under my belly button when i do feel them. They have always found baby higher than they expected, at my 9 week on they said they might have to do internal and they found it about an inch above my pelvic bone. and since then heartbeat has moved higher and higher.

EEEEE I have SIX more days til i get my anomoly (and gender) scan :)


----------



## katerdid

That's pretty crazy. I'm can't believe how big the uterus gets in pregnancy. I mean, it makes sense and all, but still... hard to imagine. 

I'm so jealous! Six more days? I still have 21!


----------



## Phantom710

Just a belly comparison--- the day after i found out (3w4d) and todays (18w) Belly :)

I can't help it i'm so proud of my bump.:blush: hehehe :baby:


Spoiler
https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/IMAG0024.jpg

https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/IMAG0027.jpg

https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/IMAG0228.jpg

https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/IMAG0230.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Great bump going there!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Fab bump hun, you look really happy :) 

I love my bump too xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey sorry its been a while... 
okies i havnt felt baby move a much as norm so got out my home doppler ( i use it once a week) and found his little heart beat gallpoing away! lol!  :cloud9:
cannot wait till the 3rd june now so i can see hime again! i really hope my gender scan was correct! lol

Edit:

ooo TMI!!! 
yesterday we :sex: felt rather weird,, i was rather anxious,, but wanted it.... :blush: i didnt feel like i had to hubby was rather nice... i felt like i wanted to for his sake it has been 6 weeks! :dohh: i understand his needs,, (and mine!)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I can't remember the last time we had sex lol ..., oops that's actually quite bad haha i kno it must be a while no considering the amount of whinging OH is doing lol

Bet you cant wait to see ur little baby again baby deacon xx i know i can't ... 11 days!!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

well i only remeber cause i was 12 weeks i felt safe'' the other was 4,6 & 8 weeks lol i got out of breath rather quick too pmsl!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hahaha mines out of pure laziness haha much too tired for all that lol I'd rather go to bed with a good book like a 90yr old haha


----------



## Phantom710

hahaha we haven't since conception 

at first hubby was weirded out by sexing someone with a baby in her. LOL

now i think he's just really scared to hurt me as M/C- Early Birth is very common in his family.

I honestly am fine with it, i'm so tire anymore-- i'd probably just lay there like a log anyways. hehehe


----------



## nypage1981

I had spotting in this pregnancy from like 6-12 weeks and now I'm just way too scared for sex:( its sad because I don't want to lose that but can't beat to see spotting again. Poor oh. Longest we have ever gone!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hey ladies i couldnt have sex at the moment even if i wanted too haha :haha: im poorly .... Tyler brought a cold home from nursery & hes decided to share with mummy :( im feeling sooo rough :( 

how is everyone else xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh mummy, I have woken up with what feels like a wretched hangover. Without the drinking! It's awful, sorry you are sick too. Hope you get to rest. I am still in bed at 10 am and feeling guilty!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I have friends coming round tonite for a takeaway or believe me i would be in bed too haha, feel rubbish 

hope your feeling better soon hun, nothing worse than the feeling of a hangover......even worse when u didnt have the good night before it haha :haha:


----------



## Wildfire81

How nice that you are all due on my birthday!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) aww if we all have our babies on time then there will be alot of babies sharing your bday hunni :) 

how cute!!


----------



## Phantom710

So i woke up this morning to the realization that my anomaly/gender scan is just around the corner. :)

As of right now...... 65 hours and counting. hehehe less than three days!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

OOOOOO not long till your scan hunni!! :) :) cant wait 

Hope everyone is well, im feeling better now thank goodness and only 8days till my scan xx


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh that's just reminded me to call and schedule my ultrasound. I'm excited as I finally feel my baby now! I was getting so anxious and it's so fun to feel the flutters.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay for feeling baby move .... its adorable isnt it :) I love just lying there feeling the little kicks & prods :) x


----------



## Phantom710

So, i had the weirdest thing last night, i was laying there, baby fluttering away, and then i could feel my uterus kinda....tighten. it wasn't painful, just odd feeling. Someone suggested BH, but isn't that a little early? I'm thinking maybe bbay was just pusing up against the side of it or something?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo am not sure hun, maybe post a thread in the 2nd tri & see if any of the other ladies have been experiencing the same thing ....maybe like you say baby pushing up against the uterus wall.... altho i have heard of some ladies gettin BH this early x


----------



## nypage1981

Bh is fine this early my doc told me very common to even see it happening on 12 week scan!


----------



## nypage1981

I think it's funny( for now!) when baby seems to make a little kick at my bladder and kinda makes me feel like I have to go for a split second. Love this stage!

Anyone have scan on june1? That's the day I just made mine for. Sooooooo nervous now!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Not 1st june hun but mines the day before yours :) xx


----------



## nypage1981

How exciting! Can't wait to hear what genders we have. I'm boy already so just mainly nervous to see that all the measurements add up and baby is well.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I cant wait to find out the gender, i just hope that this little one will show us lol, and yeh i am also nrvous hun that everything is ok, really hoping all is well in there xx


----------



## katerdid

Oh, jealous of you ladies! I have to wait a week after you girls find out. June 8th...so close yet so far. 15 days and 16 hours away lol. I can't wait I'm so impatient. 

Loving my bump - I'm feeling huge lol. I did a side-by-side progression of this month and boy have I grown!
https://i51.tinypic.com/22l0qu.jpg

Still no stretch marks though! How are you girls holding out?


----------



## Phantom710

I am gonnnnnnaaa go crazy---- must find something to do----- must.......can't wait....to long....AHHHHHH


lol.


these last 13 hours are gonna take longer than the last week :p and i thought that took forever.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid those bump pics are fab, you've got a really cute neat bump that has deffo grown!!! :)

Phantom- eeeek not long!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow Kater what a bumpy you have grown! I feel big too. Definitely can't hide it anymore!


----------



## katerdid

Thanks girls! I love wearing tight shirts to show it off, lol. It must throw people for a loop with my wedding band and me looking like I'm 16 :haha: 

How exciting is this part of pregnancy?! My MS is finally mostly gone, I have a noticeable bump, acne has left and I'm sure I'm not as achey as I will be in a few months. Yay! I'm starting to like 2nd trimester :) How about you ladies - you in the happy 2nd tri stage?


----------



## nypage1981

Yep! I just realized this morning that I'm rarely sick anymore so really liking that. Plus feeling flutter is the best! Although I still feel really tired. Anyone else? And I hate food still. Overall I feel better though!


----------



## katerdid

Oh yes, I'm LOVING the kicks and prods and flutters. I get so excited when my bubs is moving :dance: Like right now lol, practicing being a gymnast or something in there lol. I can't wait til my hubby can feel it. I think it'll be a bit more real to him. 

Ugh, yes, still tired. I feel like that'll never go away. I'm liking food a little bit more everyday though. Somethings I just cannot eat and still have cravings, but I'm able to eat things that I wasn't craving which is nice.


----------



## nypage1981

I was frustrated earlier I could feel the little pokes external and oh wasn't here! I want him to feel it so bad. Maybe he would be less obsessed with the doppler then:)

I wish I was craving healthy stuff. I always want junk!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

2nd tri is my face stage :) everything is soo exciting, bump growing, gender scans, horrible symptoms fading & best of all feeling baby move!! Xx


----------



## Phantom710

It's A........
.....................
........................
.............................
.................................
.......................................
.............................................
.................................................
:Blue: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay!!! Another bouncing baby boy to add to our thread!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yay congrats hunny on your :blue: bump!!!


----------



## Phantom710

ty all, will post pics soon :)


----------



## Mary Jo

congratulations, Phantom! boys are AWESOME :D

19 weeks today... eeeek... :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy 19weeks Girls :) 
1 more week and we hit the halfway mark!! ...For me it seems to have flew in, how do u girls feel, has it gone super fast for you also??​


----------



## sam#3

I think its going really fast :) only 21 weeks to go ladies (give or take)!!

I wonder who will be first....that will be exciting when it gets to that stage!!


----------



## nypage1981

I think its taken forEVER to get here. Maybe though because I spent my whole entire first trimester on the verge of miscarrying and was very scary and sad......But, here i am! 

Happy 19 weeks!!!!

I am a scheduled c section....so i just may go first. I would want to schedule it a week before due date.


----------



## Phantom710

Going through it, I felt like it was taking forever, looking back... I'm like... "Holy Crap REALLY????!!!"


----------



## Mary Jo

I don't think I'll be first (not counting planned c-sections!) because though my 12 week scan put my due date as the 19th, by my reckoning it should be the 23rd (going on ovulation). plus I was 4 days over with Adam. though they do say 2nd+ babies come quicker...

I am trying to focus more on the beginning of November, so as not to feel too stressed if and when mid-Oct goes past with nothing!

hard to believe we're nearly halfway! and in terms of getting to full term, we are past halfway!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

If my 1st is anything to go by then i won't be 1st lol Tyler was 13days overdue and probably would of gone longer if i hadn't of got induced, it will be very exciting when we get to that stage xx


----------



## katerdid

Congrats on team :blue: !!!!! :dance:

Happy 19 weeks ladies!! Super exciting! I may not be on here often in the next week cuz our internet it out (long story) so don't worry lol. 

I can't believe it's almost half way done already. It feels like just yesterday that I was 6 weeks and wishing it were over. Now I want time to slow down so I can finally enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## sam#3

i went 2 weeks over with my last one so im definately not going to be first..... mine get tooo settled in there!!! 
is everyone feeling pg now? i still have days where i kind of forget im pregnant!!!! :lol:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I still have days where i dont feel very pregnant, apart from the little nudges etc baby gives me :D altho today i have felt very very pregnant...infact 9blooming months pregnant haha ive felt like a big bloated whale all day, been achey, weeing all day, struggling to fasten trousers and basically just wanting to sleep!!! lol


----------



## Mary Jo

yeah, apart from the tiredness I feel pretty much normal and not really pregnant. :lol: the tiredness, though, ack, I feel slaughtered by it some days. I'm home all day with my little boy, and he still usually takes good naps, 3-4 hours most mornings. so I've been in the habit of putting him upstairs in his cot, waiting an hour or so, then going up, too. we share a bedroom, else I'd go up when he does, but I have to make sure he's good and properly asleep before I go back in. it's usually fine and I get about 1-2 hours sleep as well. not today though, I went up after 90 mins to find he'd jumped into my bed. so I couldn't help but wake him. of course after that he didn't go back to sleep so neither did I. yuck. though it's when I'm home I feel the worst, we went out for an hour in the afternoon and I was ok then. part of the problem is, no matter how tired I have been in the day, I always seem to come to in the evening and rarely get to bed before midnight. I need some discipline. :lol:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Few bump piccies of baby number 2 ...These were taken today
_(sorry the pics are so big)

_https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/y2.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/y.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/y4.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Looks great mummy! It's such a nice, little bump.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) ty hun xx


----------



## Mary Jo

fab bump :D

I'm not taking pics of mine yet, it's pretty decent in size but it has been a similar size for weeks now, I guess because of loose muscles from last time and everything just going splat upwards and outwards. but it's turning into more baby/baby things, I think. plus there's a huge layer of blubber over it all. so it looks pretty impressive but I don't want to do pics till I am more confident the majority is baby. :lol:

one thing I wanted to ask - where can you ladies find the top of your uterus? I thought at about 20 weeks it was only meant to be about belly button level? mine is a couple of inches above it, which seems a bit odd. I can hear LO's HB up there when I listen with the doppler as well. wondering if this is also because of my muscles being slack? :shrug:


----------



## Phantom710

I have no idea what i'm feeling for honestly, but i swear when i feel little flutters i feel them right above my belly button.


----------



## katerdid

Great bump!!

My uterus is about belly button level. When you push on it it feels harder than when you're pushing on just innards. It might be slack muscles, I don't really know though. Maybe see if your dr can show you how to find the top of it when you go in next?


----------



## Mary Jo

yeah, to find mine, I suck in and feel around, about belly button level, and you can feel a hard ridge - that's the top of the uterus. if I don't suck in it's hard to find, but if I do the whole thing sticks right out, it's amazing. :rofl: I haven't felt movement that far up, though, mostly the wriggling is much further down.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hi ladies :) , i think i can feel mine altho am not 100% sure and yer its around belly button level x


----------



## sam#3

mummytotyler i love your trousers you look great :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ty hun theyre super comfy :) 

Well tomorrow is the day ladies ...lets hope we can find out the gender!! :)


----------



## sam#3

where are they from they are super lush!!

we felt the first movements from the outside last night... i thought my OH was going to cry :cloud9:

got the 20 week scan on wed then that is it for ages no appts or anything for a couple of months... and by then it will be a countdown :)


----------



## katerdid

Oo, how exciting! Good luck Kerri! Don't know how you're going to sleep tonight, lol, I know I will be too excited when my time comes. 


So, yesterday was awesome!! :yipee:
Had a day off with the hubby which never happens. We just lazed around the house, watched movies, made food together, cuddled and talked, played some video games - basically it was great. When it was time for bed, we took the laptop with us and watched a comedian on netflix for a bit. Well, I guess with all my laughing and belly jiggling it woke up the baby. And boy it was kicking!! I got DH's hand on my belly just in time for him to feel a really strong kick. Omg, it was the coolest thing ever. He couldn't feel the smaller kicks yet, but I was so glad he got to feel at least one. He was all smiles :happydance:

edit: Sam that's great!! Isn't it super crazy awesome to have them feel it from the outside? I can't wait til it's a regular occurrence.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Theyre from a shop called Quiz hun but you can get them in most shops now, newlook have some that are very alike mine xx 

Awww yay for OH feeling baby!! thats sooo cute

Im not sure if ive asked or if youve already found out so please excuse me if uve already said but are u finding out the gender xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid - i prob wont sleep haha mega excited!!! 

oh yay for your OH feeling baby too how exciting i love that we can both feel the baby now, makes them feel a bit more included i think xx

Are u excited for your scan hun x


----------



## sam#3

yer we found out we are having a girl so thats 2 of each now :cloud9:


----------



## katerdid

I'm so unbelievably excited, you have no idea :haha: I haven't seem my bubs since 10wks!! I can't wait to see how much it's grown! And to see it move and wiggle! I'm dying lol. PLUS, I really, really, really, really want to know the gender. I have a feeling it's a boy but I want to know for certain. I want to call it he or she and not "it". 

I know, it's so cool for them to feel too. I wish I got stronger kicks more often...and when DH is home. Lil bugger always seems to know when DH tries to feel, cuz then he stops. A right lil brat just like his daddy lol!

Aw, congrats on the girl Sam!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats on :pink: sam! :)

katerdid - yes theyre little buggers when it comes to letting daddy feel lol, its like they go into hiding!! My OH has felt baby a good few times now but the majority of the time little one hides!!! 

Ikno i think we should have lots of scans because from 12 weeks to 20 is just too long to wait and then from 20 weeks to 40 weeks is even longer!!!!! 

i also cant wait to find out the gender so we can stop calling baby "it" and also so i can start my shopping!!! :happydance:


----------



## katerdid

I second that. We all need more scans lol. I've had 2 so far, 6wk6d and at 10wk2d. My next one will be at 21wks. And that's it. Boo hiss. We should get one every month. .... at minimum. The dr who does that will be rolling in the money, lol, all the ladies would want to be in that clinic!

I can't wait to shop either!! My mom and grandma have bought me tons of little yellow things, I'm so ready to get dresses and ruffles and pink things or to get little coveralls and truck shirts and blue things lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha i agree about the monthy scans!! haha lets complaing to the nhs!! *"We demand more scans!!"*

awwww ikno what u mean about buying colours and outfits, the neutral stuff is cute but theres not a great choice available at the moment and theres only so much cream & white you can buy xx


----------



## katerdid

Haha, should do that!! Make a petition lol. 

Exactly. Plus you can only get wee little things in neutral - after 6 months it seems everything is either boy or girl. At least here in the states. Not a lot of choices.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha!! deffo!! it is silly tho, i mean some people get growth scans at 32 weeks but theyre not standard :(

yeh same here, the neutral stuff here in the uk is only very small stuff xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ladies were on team :pink:

yay having a little lady!! 

Updated my journal with pics etc for anyone that would like to see, the link is at the bottom of my siggy!! :)


----------



## katerdid

Aw yay Kerri! Congrats on :pink: Now you have one of each :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:cloud9: sooo happy hun eeek!!


----------



## katerdid

I'm so jealous! All my life I've wanted a boy first, then a girl. Perfect little pair. Might have to steal some of your luck :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awww well i will ship some over to you in a lucky bag!! :haha:


----------



## katerdid

Lol, sounds good to me :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) whens your scan again hun ...next wed??


----------



## katerdid

Yep. June 8th....days are dragging by!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mine dragged soooo much!! 
Oooo cant wait to find out your bump colour!!


----------



## katerdid

I know I can't wait!!! I had a nightmare the other day about my scan. I slept in and my hubby didn't wake me up and he went to the appt without me! They hooked something up to him and found out the sex that way. He came home and I was soooooo pissed! I refused to let him tell me what it was and tried called the dr's. But the next opening they had was in 2 months! That was an awful dream.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh noooo!! haha make sure u both set alarms haha!! ....I hate these crazy random dreams pregnancy gives u....lastnite someone was throwing huge tarantulas at me in my dream haha! :haha:


----------



## katerdid

Lol, no kidding! I'll have like 10 back-up alarms for that day :haha: 
Oh gosh, that's icky! Pregnancy dreams are super weird....why would ppl throw taranchulas at you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I kno i would run a mile, haha!! scary stuff lol 

have u had any dreams on gender of ur baby, i was having dreams of girl & now shes a girl .... spooky!!


----------



## katerdid

In all my dreams it's been a boy, so I'm thinking that what it'll be. I had one dream where he looked exactly like my little brother did at like, 9 months, and I was so off put by it lol. Was like, yeah, not BF'ing my brother... :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahahahaha!!!! no that wouldnt be good BF'ing your brother :haha: 
Ooo i cant wait to know what your having x


----------



## nypage1981

Yay on team pink Tyler!! That is so amazing;) Very pleased for your family. 

I have my scan tomorrow and im soooo nervous. I just don't want to be told something is wrong, now that i've made it to this far, ya know? I hope im being just dumb and everything is fine. I am huge, so can't imagine that baby is too small or anything. Just scared!

Is anyone NOT sleeping...like, at all? I find myself exhausted but then wake up soon and up most of the night on and off. Just lay there staring out the window...wondering why im not sleeping! Ugh.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ny- i was very nervous about my scan, so worried that something could be wrong, but everything was fine & your baby will be fine too hun try not to worry too much, but i suppose it is normal to have that nervous'ness there right before your scan xx 

I fall asleep ok.... (apart from lastnite) but i wake everynight between 2-4 and im wide awake!!


----------



## nypage1981

Its so hard to think of the process of making a baby going perfectly, and its production of cells going perfectly...IDK seems like such a big picture! I can't wait though to see it moving...as im feeling flutters more now it will be fun to see.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno its crazy isnt it how we can create a new human being, it baffles me!


----------



## nypage1981

I hope they say tomorrow...."Oh, looks like you are 21 weeks not 20!" lol....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol :) let us all know how u get on tomorrow :) cant wait to hear updates from u


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry I've been MIA. Went on Vacation to Arizona, heading home tomorrow. Happy 20 weeks tomorrow to you ladies. xoxo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Happy 20weeks girls!!!!

Halfway Day!!!*​


----------



## Mary Jo

hey ladies - happy 20 weeks to us all!

(sorry have been absent the last few days, stupid modem packed up on me and I could only get on on my phone, and I hate posting on that.)

congrats on team pink, Mummy2Tyler :D

we had our scan this morning, and it's another boy for us. :happydance: so thrilled that Adam is going to have a little brother.

he's beautiful and perfect, everything was as it should be. here he is:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/e3330456.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/aa7e6f20.jpg
(sucking his thumb)

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/86c32ac0.jpg
(little foot!)

am thinking I might book a 4D scan for 7-8 weeks' time - feels like far too long to see him again, and the one I had with Adam really helped me bond with him.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats Mary Jo Your photos are super!! Think am gonna book a 4d scan too Hun xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

HAPPY 20 WEEKS EVERYONE!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Woooo hooo!! :) how exciting for us all x


----------



## katerdid

:headspin:!!!!!*HAPPY HALF WAY DAY*!!!!!:headspin:
:yipee::dance::wohoo::bunny::wohoo::dance::yipee:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif https://www.pic4ever.com/images/cancan.gif


----------



## katerdid

Mary Jo - congrats on :blue: Boys are so lovely! And your pics are wonderful! Love the wee little foot :D


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Maryjo! 

Happy 20 weeks everyone! I love this day! I have my scan in 1.5 hours. I am so emotional thought today. I keep tearing up when I think of seeing my baby today, and being half way. I just feel so blessed im ooooozing with pregnancy hormones! 

Now, im just nervous about the peeing thing! Idk why but im scared to have to hold it for this ultrasound that is like 45 minutes. I hate holding it and especially when they're pressing! EeeeK!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahaha ny- The holding of the wee is awful ...must admit tho i got told to drink 1 pint of water before this scan, i didnt ....i drank about half a pint and i wasnt needing the toilet badly so it was much more comfterble and we still got a fab clear view of baby & some lovely photos

Im excited for ur scan :)


----------



## nypage1981

I know! THey say drink 3 full bottles of water one hour before scan. Are you joking me? If I did that I would be at my bursting point within 5 minutes. I am thinking one bottle will still be uncomfortable!


----------



## katerdid

ooo, that's so exciting! I can't wait for your scan lol. 
Gosh, I haven't heard my midwife say anything about drinking a lot and holding it in...I don't think I could do it either!


----------



## nypage1981

They want a full bladder so that it pushes against baby and you get better view of it! I remember with my daughter, I was so full to the max and the ultrasound is so long, I wondered at one point if I actually had peed already. LOL. Its tough!


----------



## katerdid

That doesn't sound like fun. 

AHH, I wanna know how your scan went!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ha katerdid me too ... im waiting for updates :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

I am happy to have a perfect little boy in there! But they didn't put me forward. Lol. wishful thinking. He is measuring like, to the day! Funny guy. All body parts are there, and they are how they should be. I was so scared to have a defect or something - I am just thrilled. How blessed I feel today! But phooey- my scan only took her 20 minutes because baby gave everything up that she needed to see so soon so didnt get a 40 minute one! Lol.


----------



## katerdid

That's fantastic that all is well! :D Too bad you didn't get a long scan, but still - ya got to see your little man again. Get any pictures?


----------



## Mary Jo

thanks everyone :D

nypage, my scan wasn't very long either, the regular part of it was maybe 20mins. little boy was very co-operative for the sonographer!

as for the full bladder - I wasn't told I needed one, and as it happens I definitely didin't have one because I went to the loo beforehand. guess different scanning machines have different requirements? I needed to have drunk a pint of liquid before my 8 week scan though. 

I also had my cervix measured today in an internal scan (and was told to go empty my bladder for that, I managed to squeeze out a couple of drops!). all was fine there, too, long and tightly closed, 34mm. so no risk for pre-term labour, thank goodness. 

it all feels so much more real now. like before I was pregnant, ok, and having A BABY, ok. now this unknown baby is much more known to me! I know he is a boy, I have seen him a lot more than I already had... because I know he is a boy I can picture him in my family, picture my son with a baby brother - this is something I couldn't do before, just think of Adam with A LITTLE SIBLING, but now I know he's a boy I can get past tiny babyhood and think of them sharing a bedroom when they are older, playing football together, that sort of thing. It all feels so much like it's really happening. I felt this way last time, too, like the baby was some unknown entity and then it became my child, my little boy. it's really nice. I thought I'd be more disappointed about having another boy as we'd have liked a daughter, but other than a little pang, I feel fine and excited, and SO excited about my boy having a little brother. want to go shopping tomorrow and buy a little something for him, though. don't want to think that everything he has is a cast off. :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats ladies on the team :blue: and for having good scans, glad all is well with you and your babies :)


----------



## nypage1981

Here is my guy and my 20 week half way day big bumpage!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1689.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









DSCN1691.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









DSCN1687.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0242.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## katerdid

Ah nicole you got some great pics! I love that little foot - soo adorable! Everyone's getting feet pics - I hope I get one too lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

thats a great foot pic, love the photos hun :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! I got 2 feets, lol. Lady showed me 2 feet, 2 hands so appendages are in tact! 

Anyone having any baby brain issues? I feel seriously like my head is just full of air. If even that!


----------



## katerdid

Baby brain - I'm so there with ya!
Trying to plan my anniversary this month....can't quite figure it out and feel like I'm forgetting things!


----------



## sam#3

our scan wasn't too great on wed. It has shown up some problems with our girlie. She had a very small AC & FL so we have to be regularly scanned to check her growth. They have said she is only on the 3rd centile... *but* me and my OH are only 5'1" so it could just be cuz we are small but time will tell to how she develops on the 2 weekly growth scans we will be having.

She is also showed to have an echogenic bowel so we are going in on wed to see the consultant to be scanned again in more detail and to both have blood tests to find out if we are carriers of cystic fibrosis.

WHAT A WEEK!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam - Huge hugs hun, so sorry to hear your scan wasnt how you'd hoped, Will keep my fingers crossed everything is ok with your little girl & all is looking well at the next scan, Please let us know how you get on at further scans xx :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok too.
Baby had hiccups lastnite for the 1st time..... very sweet!! :)


----------



## sam#3

Thanks lovely - hopefully we will know a little bit more on wed after seeing the consultant then the following fri we have a scan to see how much she has grown. They said if she keeps following the 3rd centile then thats fine but they are concerned she may drop off it or below it so they want to monitor her.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh what a worrying week for you :hugs: lets hope all turns out well x


----------



## sam#3

thank you, i must admit i havent slept much since wed!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

xx HUGS xx


----------



## Mary Jo

aw, I'm sorry as well, Sam. really hope she's just a little wee thing but otherwise perfectly fine. let us know how your next scan goes?

as for us, we're all ok here. husband and I are deep in the argument over what to call baby boy. he will not even consider my favourite name, and I am rather upset! (it's Luke, he hates it for some strange reason). still, 20 weeks to figure something else out, I guess. I kind of feel it's not fair, I'm the one going through the pregnancy and will have to deal with the birth and after that the breastfeeding and the tiredness... I should get *some* perks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mary Jo- We cant decide on a name either :/

I always said ..... our baby will be getting OH's lastname as were not married , so seen as the baby will get his lastname i should get my choice of 1st name haha!! 

Try use this one on your hubby & see if it persuades him....:winkwink:


----------



## Mary Jo

haha, yes, I used that one last time (we weren't married then so I actively chose to give Adam OH's last name, this time we are married so it's a moot point but even so). last time OH was keen to give the baby his dad's first name. I was like, nuh-uh - first because I didn't like the name, second, because the baby would then have the same entire name as his dad and third because his dad wasn't actually his dad but his stepdad and they didn't always get along that well! (OH took on his name when he was young). so glad I had that argument because I *really* didn't like his stepdad's first name!

I picked Adam out a while before I was even pregnant with him, and OH agreed quite quickly. and though I wasn't 100% certain, we started calling him it and by the birth there was no way we could have called him anything else. 

we're also pondering giving the new baby Adam's middle name as his first name. I'm unsure about it, but it's officially added to the list of possibilities.


----------



## nypage1981

Sam- what is the AC and FL? You mentioned that in your scan they were low.....I am sorry the girly is small, hang in there. I hope you guys are not carriers for CF. Good luck!

We can't decide on names either. OH is Irish and im German so we are not getting anywhere. I don't necessarily want a German name, but he wants an Irish one and I do not really want the entire name to be Irish. OH likes Finn. I don't love it. But I don't really love any boy name. Boys are tough!!


----------



## Phantom710

good luck sam, sorry to hear things are unlikable at the moment. 

as far as names i was super lucky--- we knew the boys name before we were married.

Hubby decided he didn't want to know the gender (i think i mentioned that) and a coworker has ruined it by saying "I won't tell you what it is, but i was wrong." The whole last few months she was guessing girl...so DUH!

anyways... that made me ticked off. heheh


----------



## katerdid

Oh Sam, that's rough! I do hope everything turns out ok!! :hugs:

Three more days and I'll know my baby's name! Seeing as how we already picked em out...just need to know the gender. I have a hunch it's gonna be a William....but you never know. Could be a naughty lil Audrey in there. Am I the last one in our group to get my scan?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooooo i cant wait for u to find out!!! :) 

How exciting!! :yipee:


----------



## katerdid

I know me too! I'm feeling so overwhelmed with all the nonsense going on in my life, I really, really want some good news and a happy day.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hugs: Well am sure u will get some fab news at your scan hunny! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for your 20 week scan finally! I will check for updates. Will not be on much this week...I am working so much more than normal for 2 weeks and stressed about it! Can't wait to see what you are having!


----------



## sam#3

nypage1981 said:


> Sam- what is the AC and FL? You mentioned that in your scan they were low.....I am sorry the girly is small, hang in there. I hope you guys are not carriers for CF. Good luck!
> 
> We can't decide on names either. OH is Irish and im German so we are not getting anywhere. I don't necessarily want a German name, but he wants an Irish one and I do not really want the entire name to be Irish. OH likes Finn. I don't love it. But I don't really love any boy name. Boys are tough!!

its abdomen circumference and femur length... its how babies at this stage are measured to see they are growing well. Thanks x x


----------



## sam#3

good luck with your scan... hope it is wonderful :)

my latest development... leaky boobies!! Not spontaneously but if i squeeze them they are now oozing colostrum!! 
food cravings are starting to appear... at the moment its nothing in particular but all of a sudden i will fancy something and then thats it i REALLY want it and nothng else will do!!! Its currently one of those tinned choc puds hot with custard that im wanting LOL!


----------



## katerdid

Thanks! I can't wait - don't think I'll be able to sleep til then I'm so excited. Better than Christmas :haha:

Oh no not leaky boobies! I am dreading that stage....my husband makes fun of me. Asks me if they're leaking yet. Such a meanie. He's lucky he's cute 

I'm been craving Greek food so bad! Omg, I could just eat a giant block of feta and jar of olives and be a happy lady. You're right - nothing else will do. I'll be so glad when the craving stops, I want to eat like a normal person again lol!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid- not long now!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Just saying Hi ladies! Hope all is well!


----------



## Phantom710

How Exciting Kater!!!!!!!! I applaud you for sticking it out this long. I thought finding out at 19 weeks was hard. LOL

Ladies---
Now that i'm back from vacation and the family has all gone back home, I can now post these. Do you agree? Is it a boy?
Everyone laughs when i ask that, but i'm so afraid to get a surprise in a few months, when all the blue stuff I've bought.....needs to be dyed pink. LOL


Spoiler
https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/boy.jpg
https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/faceb1.jpg
https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/babyfeet1.jpg
https://i509.photobucket.com/albums/s331/PhantomMystique/spine1.jpg


----------



## Mary Jo

Phantom, if you're having a secret girl then so am I. :rofl: That first shot is exactly what the sonographer showed me when she took a peek between the legs... no question. :lol: If it's a girl then she has a rather large growth..


----------



## katerdid

Mary Jo said:


> If it's a girl then she has a rather large growth..

:rofl: Think that's a good answer :haha:


I wanted to get a private scan done at 17/18 weeks, but the man objected and said I should be patient and save my money. Boo hiss on him. But 21 more hours now...and yes, I have a countdown widget on my computer for that very purpose lol..


----------



## sam#3

we have our scan and tests in the morn with the consultant.. its weird im really shitting myself about it but at the same time im kinda looking forward to it in the hope we will get more answers :/


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck to both Kater and Sam tomorrow. Very exciting. I already feel like I want another scan! 

Mummy- did you used to have a belly ring? I did, and my belly has a scar hole above the belly button and I hate it because it makes it look like ive got a huge belly button hole with a t shirt on! Lol.


----------



## katerdid

Good luck tomorrow Sam!!! I hope you get some good news :flower:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- i used a belly bar right through my last pregnancy and it's left with with a stretchmark type scar :( took it out early this time.

Good luck today at the scans ladies, kater hope u get to find out the gender & scan hope u get some good news and answers xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ps: happy 21 weeks!!!!


----------



## sam#3

We had our appt with the consulatant this morn and he thinks her bowel is fine, he thinks its more likely that i have bled and not known and she has swallowed some of it. He did the CF bloods and we have to wait about 3 weeks for the results. He wants to see us again in7 weeks to check again but he thinks she is healthy and that there is nothing to worry about. We have got a growth scan in a few weeks and then hopefully things will settle down about for the third tri!!!! Im so pleased we had some good news... its been a rollercoaster of a week!!!! :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Brilliant for the good news sam, that must make you feel alot better and take alot of worry off you xx :)


----------



## Mary Jo

great news, Sam, you must be so relieved! fingers crossed the blood tests come back perfect.:D


----------



## katerdid

Oh Sam that's great! You must feel really relieved :) Hope the blood tests are normal as well! 

One more hour til my scan! I'm eating an Italian ice for breakfast lol...prolly not the best choice, but it's what I wanted. I heard I should drink orange juice or have a candy bar before hand as well, but I've already felt some Good Morning Mommy kicks, so I'm pretty sure lil bunny will be awake for the scan. I'll pack em just in case though. I'm sooo excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeeeeeeeek!!! cant wait, make sure u update us as soon as you can!! :)


----------



## Phantom710

Great News Sam :)

Kater--- good luck on your scan!!!!!

so by today all of us will know what color bumps, right? or do we still have someone waiting on a gender scan?

edit---- also, check out my second ticker... it hink it's hilarious!! LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LMAO!! At your ticker haha!! :haha:

erm yep i think we will all know our bump colours by today :) .... when katerdid finds out hers i will put a little note on the 1st page with our names and the colours of our bumps :)


----------



## Phantom710

awesome. 

Can't beleive we're on the downhill slope now. officially over half way there. crazy huh?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

deffo crazy, it seems to have gone really fast! :) wonder if the next few weeks will go as fast and before we know it , it will be names and birth weights coming in instead of genders!!


----------



## Mary Jo

I went through the thread posters yesterday to figure out where we are w/r/t bump colours :D

3x pink, 4x blue, 2x unknown. it's looking pretty even!


----------



## katerdid

Will update with all the details when I get home but.......

It's a BOY!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Waaaay congrats hun xx


----------



## sam#3

congrats on your blue bump x


----------



## Phantom710

yay for Team :blue: :D how fun :)


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, fab news, congratulations kater! :D


----------



## katerdid

https://i53.tinypic.com/2w3syz4.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/eqnluq.jpg
No mistaking that part for a girl!! My little man is definitely a boy (lol either that or my girl has a third leg :haha:)


----------



## katerdid

Thank you ladies!!!!!!

So everything is perfectly normal and measuring just right, they say. William's a few days ahead, but not enough to move my due date. Also....he's *15 ounces*!!!! What a tubby little guy! I just looked it up and they are usually around 12 oz right now. He was wiggling too much to get a proper length measurement, so dunno how long he is. Would of been nice to know. He's such a squirmy monkey!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

So glad all is well, little William!! Love how you've got a name miss organised lol my little girl is still nameless, can't wait till Sunday when we get to see her again xx


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome to team blue Kater! My potty shot looks exactly like yours- no mistaking! 

I don't have a name yet either Mummy don't feel bad. I just don't want baby to have a name yet! I amm not ready:)


----------



## Mary Jo

we don't have a name either! it was so easy to name Adam, but this one is proving tricky. :( there's just nothing that I love that OH agrees with (and vice versa). ]

William makes 5 for team :blue: and 3 for team :pink:

Mummy2Tylerxx - :pink:
Phantom710 - :blue:
nypage1981 - :blue:
needprayers - :pink:
katerdid - :blue:
Mary Jo - :blue:
sam#3 - :pink:
BabyDeacon - :blue:


----------



## Phantom710

hehe mine is tubby too. at 18 weeks he was 2 or 3 ounces bigger than average. wonder what he is now :O

anyone have a fetal listener? you can listen and record sounds from your belly, like movements...etc?


----------



## nypage1981

I have a fetal doppler if that is what you are talking about Phantom.....I have listened to heart beat daily from 10 weeks. Except for lately since I can feel baby moving more we skip days now. But it is neat to hear it mmoving in there!


----------



## Phantom710

No not a doppler, i had never heard of one before but saw it at the store, and was wondering if it was worth the money. 

Here is the link.
https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1760706


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, that looks cool! Although, I wouldn't like that only one of you can listen at once....its a bonding thing for you to listen together so wish there were like 2 sets of buds or that it was just a speaker instead.


----------



## Phantom710

agreed, i think you can buy those little adapters where you plus it in to the jack, and two sets of buds can plug into the adapter? 

anyone else's baby getting more active? I felt the first flutters at 17 weeks or so, then it calmed down to where i'd only feel it at night and only every few nights. but the past 3 days baby has been doing sommersults i think. morning day and night. totally neat :) and loving it while it's not painful. hahaha


----------



## nypage1981

Yep! I was thinking that exact thing today. I was trying to remember when I felt occasional movement..but definitely in the last week its more pronounced and sometimes crazy in there !I love it!


----------



## sam#3

we have a raver baby here too..... we can see her moving under my skin now too and see bits and bobs poking out!! her big bros felt her tongiht too but they were totally un-phased!!


----------



## katerdid

I've got a wiggler here too. What he likes to do is kinna a fish bop type thing. Like he's doing the "worm" in there, iykwim? I saw him do it on the scan and it was like, Lightbulb! So that's what that feeling is :haha: But he loves to kick me in the cervix now too, naughty monkey. 

Are yours following a schedule of activity now? William wakes up with me and I can feel him on and off until the afternoon, then he sleeps and wakes up about an hour before bedtime and sleeps again when I do.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Urgh heartburn is driving me nuts tonite :grrr: 

My little one likes to wiggle around ALOT 1st thing in the morning!!


----------



## Phantom710

i've honestly not paid attention to his schedule....just happy i could feel him all wiggly. I get mostly like a rolling feeling, usually followed by a kick to an organ..usually my bladder >.< hehehe

isn't there something that says heartburn=hair? maybe you have a little monkey in there Mummy. hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Haha maybe, i got terrible heartburn with DS and he was born with a full head of dark hair!!!


----------



## sam#3

i was the same with my DD... loads of heartburn and she was born looking like a chimp :)


----------



## Phantom710

no heartburn yet. Maybe baby is gonna be bald


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Honest i was expecting my son to come out looking like a wolfman with the amount of heartburn i got with him !!

4d scan tomorrow ladies- hope we get some good pics :) :) and our little lady is still a little lady :)


----------



## Phantom710

yay i can't wait to do a 3d/4d scan. anyone know the difference btw? but i think i'll wait til 30 weeks or so


----------



## x-TyMa-x

scan was amazing the photos are in my journal if anyone wants to peek, 3d is a still image, 4d is moving :) x


----------



## Phantom710

ahhh wow i feel dumb now. hehe


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy those pics are adorable! Have you got another one for later too? I found a place with a pack of two the first scan being 18-24 weeks and second one 28-34 weeks when they're chubbier. It's expensive but I really want to do it. Did you get a DVD of it all to catch the movement also? How fun!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well we picked the gender scan so they didn't do a DVD, but we were talking about going back sometime after 30week to have another, when she's got a bit more meat on her lol xx


----------



## katerdid

I'd love to do a 3d/4d scan! Very jealous Kimmi :D

So I just realized we have one more month til we're in the double digits!!!!!!!!!! How scary is that?!


----------



## Phantom710

katerdid said:


> I'd love to do a 3d/4d scan! Very jealous Kimmi :D
> 
> So I just realized we have one more month til we're in the double digits!!!!!!!!!! How scary is that?!


Confused. hahaha

Double Digits?

edit-----oh wait... as in days left to go?


----------



## katerdid

LOL, yeah, days left to go. Right now we have 127 days left...pretty soon it'll be less than 100 to go!


----------



## Phantom710

i was thinking weeks, and i was really confused. i was all.... honey... we been in double digits for awhile 

ohhhhh...bad pregnancy brain. my office hone rang and when i got to the part where i say my name i was like "this is...uh...um. MICHELLE! How can i help you?" LOL


----------



## katerdid

Lol!! It's ok tho - I def have days like that too!

Oh no! That's kinna funny actually  I've done that at work as well. I'll be all like, "Starbucks on um....um... oh yeah, rte 29, *giggles* how may I help you?" 
One time I was talking to someone about Star Trek and the phone rang and I answered, "Star Trek on, oh wait, no...StarBUCKS." My manager about died from laughter.


----------



## Phantom710

hahhahahaha that made my day :)

ya i didn't think anyone noticed and then when the call ended my boss came out of his office, looked at me and started laughing. "you just forgot your name didn't you?"


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy 22 Weeks Ladies!! ​


Hope everyone is well, i have heartburn yet again!!! :growlmad: Driving me mad, if i dont eat anything i get it, then i get it after i eat too... cant win! 

Hope all our little bumpies are well and growing nicely :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 22 weeks! Have doctors appointment today and can't think of any questions! Surely I must wonder something. Lol.


----------



## Phantom710

Yay Happy 22 Weeks. Only 2 more weeks until our V-DAY!!!!! YAY!!!!!

my next appointment is on Monday. I don't think I'll have any questions either. They're doing another quick scan to make sure he doesn't have a clef lip and i'm hoping they'll peek at his little bits again  bahaha

edit: hahah--- another funny ticker today :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol i was reading your ticker earlier haha i was thinking hmm i wonder what my little one thinks when she can hear me having a good old rant!! lol


----------



## Mary Jo

yay, happy 22 weeks, everyone. :D as strange coincidence would have it, my little Adam is 22 months old today, too!

Mummy2Tyler,ouch, I feel you on the heartburn, I had it terrible so went to the doc a week ago. he gave me a massive bottle of Gaviscon Advance, and as long as I have some before lying down, I am doing much better. am sure it's just the calm before the storm though, I recall it got a lot lot worse later on with Adam. 

hope everyone'sdoing ok and the doc's appointments and scans go well, Phantom and nypage. not sure what I'd ask if I had a doc appt myself, hmmmm... I haven't got one now till 28 weeks (well, midwife), so 6 weeks. I was hoping we'd have moved house by then but can't see that we will have, so will have to go over to the doc's and make the appt. the midwife wanted to give me a date for it at my 16 week appt but I said we'd definitely have moved by then. but that was right before our buyer dropped out. now we have a new buyer, so it's technically possible we won't be here, but not thinking it to be likely.


----------



## sam#3

i think my lil lady will be overdue for fear of coming out after hearing me ranting at the kids/OH/cat!!!


----------



## katerdid

*Yay!! Happy 22 weeks everyone!!*

I celebrated this morning by giving the toilet my lovely lunch. :sick: Just when I thought I was safe....rawr.

I don't get another appt til July 7th. Not sure what that one will entail...I'm thinking it'll be a quicky just like the 16 week appt right? It's on week 25, so I'm guessing just checking on growth right?

Ugh, yes heartburn. My bottle of Tums goes with me everywhere now lol. I get it from bread now, not just acidic things, which sucks. 

I wanted to share my tubby belly - I feel like a whale!!
https://i55.tinypic.com/dpbb02.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol sam!! 

Mary jo- i see my midwife on the 1st july so im going to ask her if she can give me anything to help ease the hearburn x .....its awful i got it terrible with Tyler too :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid - i have tums ....but in the pastilles and theyre not helping :( grrr!! 

Your bump looks beautiful :)


----------



## nypage1981

Doctor went fine! I came up with a few questions:) Feel like I always must. 

I can't wait to say we are 24 weeks. Thats so exciting! 

So, I haven't gained any weight yet? I have this bump and its very very prominent and thought i was getting too huge, but here, I haven't gained a lb yet? Idk, seems weird but im fine with it. Doc says baby is measuring and moving up fine so not to worry too much...it will happen soon im sure! Lol. then i'll be complaining. I already feel fat though, guess its all baby. 

Mary thats a huge coincidence that he's 22 months today! That is awesome.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage- ive only gained 2lbs since pre pregnancy x Glad the docs went ok xx

Awww katerdid ive just noticed your siggy about our little group ... :kiss:


----------



## katerdid

Nicole, I've only gained 4 lbs from pre-pregnancy. My midwife said as long as we're not losing weight we'll be ok. But it's so weird cuz our babies are at least a pound by now. Idk.

Thanks Kerri! I love it, but at the same time it freaks me out lol!! Can't believe I'm going to get any bigger eeeeek!!
I'm thinking about seeing if I can make or if someone else can make a blinky or badge for our group. Think that would be neat.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yehh that would be cool :thumbup:

Ino i sometimes look at my bump and think OMG :shock: Come october am gonna look like the blooming pumpkin!!! lol


----------



## Phantom710

i think i'm backwards. I started showing crazy fast, and now it seems like my bump has hit a little stand still. 

but i'm sure i'l have another growth spurt here shortly. I think i have only gained about 2lbs or so. and baby is 1 haha.

still, not complaining, we could all have gained 20 by now


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ i agree phantom! Deffo not complaining :D


----------



## katerdid

OMG! So Im here at work and my belly is killing me. Feels like my belly button is being stretched apart. I just looked at it and.....stretch marks!! On my belly button. scary red sqiggly lines. Eeeeeeekk! Quick someone get me some coco butter lol.


----------



## sam#3

oooo i know they seem really bad now but they WILL fade i promise!! My belly looks like a dried up river bed but i wouldnt change a single one :)


----------



## sam#3

This is my bump at 22 weeks :cloud9:





:happydance::happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Nice bumpy Sam!! Quite neat and all round :D

But I don't want stretchies ... I want my skin to be like normal :brat: I'll blame my mother :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Katerdid - booo to the dreaded stretchies!!! .... Im hope i escape them again, i only got 1 on my belly last time, and thats where i kept my belly piercing in too long, but my poor boobies suffered, they got them bad :(


----------



## sam#3

My mum was smothered in them too... it is a genetics thing so go ahead and blame her!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My mum got none at all, not a single one in both of her pregnancies!! :shock: .... i did quite well escaping them but i did get them on my boobs, bum etc


----------



## katerdid

My mum got loads, BUT she also gained like 50 or more pounds quite fast with each of her 4 pregnancies. So I'm hoping since I'm gaining at a slow and steady rate I won't get them as bad.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

fingers crossed :) :)


----------



## nypage1981

Kater with my daughter I used palmers stretch mark creme daily and had none and was so proud! .......until she was out, then I got some:( but they've gone away and I'm praying not to get any this time either. 

Your bumpy is adorable regardless. 

Glad I'm not the only one who isnt gaining yet, but just don't get how I have a huge belly with no weight gain. Seems odd. Oh well! 18 MORE WEEKS TO GAIN. Eeeeek. 

Sam cute bumpy. Wish mine was so nice and round!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Palmers stretchmark cream..... im using that at the mo too, along with natural coconut moisturiser x


----------



## katerdid

OK been working on a siggy if anyone wants one:



Not sure what one I like best...or what font for that matter lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LOVE THEM!!! 

I like the middle one haha due date buddies


----------



## katerdid

https://i52.tinypic.com/iw2fr4.jpg
You need it to be that size to read it
But
https://i51.tinypic.com/28s69kx.jpg
this fits better in the siggy line...
I think I'll go back and change the font size. 
While I'm there, do you like this font or do you prefer another one?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I like it hun, :) bless you xx


----------



## katerdid

https://i54.tinypic.com/hsqis9.jpg
[.......IMG]https://i54.tinypic.com/hsqis9.jpg[/IMG]

[.......URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/610627-19th-october-ladies-xx.html"][.......IMG]https://i54.tinypic.com/hsqis9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


https://i53.tinypic.com/znpzrk.jpg
[......IMG]https://i53.tinypic.com/znpzrk.jpg[/IMG]
[......URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/610627-19th-october-ladies-xx.html"][.....IMG]https://i53.tinypic.com/znpzrk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


there's the code for either one, just remove the dots....... The first one is just the pic, the second longer code will take you to our group's page when you click it.

cool beans!! making siggy's is kinna fun :happydance:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Am i being simple ....... i cant get it to work :/


----------



## katerdid

Gotta remove the spaces that separate the [ from the letters.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

i did that, Hmmmmm ok i think im being simple ... i will try again x


----------



## katerdid

K, changed the spaces to dots. Hopefully it'll make it easier :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

done, i think tonite i will have a good siggy sort out :)


----------



## katerdid

Ah neato! I feel all special :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) you should xx :) thanks hun x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

katerdid - how do i get my pregnancy journal link like urs rather than having to type the full link onto my siggy.... i want it so i can just click "my pregnancy journal" like yours x


----------



## katerdid

There is a button that looks like an earth with goggles on it. You click it and it'll pop up asking for the url. 
It'll highlight what will actually show up, so just change it to whatever you want

[.....URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/534538-kerris-pregnancy-journal-update-were-having-little-lady.html#post9123521"]My pregnancy journal[/URL]


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou your a star hunni, the big pumpkin wont fit on my siggy without making it huuuuge or me deleting my ticker :/ ive used a little pumpkin instead i really hope your not offended by it hun, am gonna try figure out a way of setting it all out so it all fits nice


----------



## katerdid

Naw no worries. It's tough getting everything to fit nicely. Love your cows btw!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I really is.... they dont give u enough space :/ .... i need like a full page for everything i want on my siggy, I post in another thread with some girls and one of them made a blinkie.. and none of us could fit it in either.

Im very jealous that you work in starbucks mmmm everytime i see ur siggy i think about latte :coffee:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* sorry ive also stolen your (stalkers welcome) thing.... your full of good ideas lol xx


----------



## Phantom710

I need to redo my siggy so everything fits better. 

Love the pumpkin kater :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

we should start a "we need more siggy space" petition haha!


----------



## nypage1981

I love the pumpkins! I just said today to a girl at work that im growing a pumpkin and the siggies are so cute! I need to find a time when i've got more patience to figure out how to put it in mine....it took me forever to figure out my ticker and it annoyed the crap out of me to deal with. 

How's everyone feeling today? exhausted and headachey here....ugh.


----------



## katerdid

Exhausted here as well. Was up til 2am and woke up at 6am... I just could not get comfy to save my life, then DH's alarm went off. Rawr. So I went and bought some cocoa butter and ate at KFC to make me feel better lol.


----------



## Phantom710

Success!!!!!! I'm sure I'll change it again, but I like it for now :) hehe 

wow... that took me like... an hour. bahahah

thanks again kater for the punkin :)


----------



## sam#3

morning ladies :)

how are you all feeling? i hardly slept last night i keep having really bad dreams so all the kids have gone to school/chilminders and im back in bed with the tv and bnb :) making the most of it while it lasts!!!

anyone feel they are nesting loads already??? i am awful already... to the point when im waking in the night im thinking about what i need to clean/fix/paint/change etc etc


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I get the nesting urge alot!! .... Its strange cuz it happens most if i have been out of the house for most of the day, when i come home i got on 3hr cleaning missions!!! 
Nothing is safe from the duster! lol

With my son at around 36weeks i took all my tins out of the cupboard and cleaned all the tops of them hhahaha..... they wernt even dirty! and i made OH put shelves up in the nursery at 11pm! oops! haha x

Strange isnt it why us pregnant ladies nest!! x


----------



## Phantom710

Funny that you mention dreams sad. Mine haven't been bad, but definately weird. 

I noticed yesterday my boobs are leaking? i think? it's kinda a clear-ish fluid? and it's not tons.....

anyways, last night i had a dream that i decided to go ahead and start pumping before LO was here (so i'd have a supply) and it worked! but the weird thing was that i filled up 2-8 ounce bottles in like 5 minutes. hahahahaha


----------



## katerdid

Aw, no prob Michelle! Fun to make :) Glad you got it sorted, I too, can take forever tweaking my siggy lol.

I nest on and off. Mostly I just pine for setting up a nursery...can't wait til we move so I can get started. I feel like I'll never be ready!
Lol, cleaning the tops of cans? Lord, I hope I don't get that bad! Although if I weren't such a lazy slob I'd prolly have cleaned just about everything else by now :haha:

What an odd dream! I have strange ones too. Well, I normally have do anyway, but they have gotten quite odd. 
Last night I woke up in the middle of the night in a huge panic because I had turned all funny in the bed and could not figure out where I was supposed to be! I woke up Tim and was yelling "I can't find the window!" cuz that's where the foot of the bed is. I didn't want to fall off or anything.


----------



## Phantom710

heheh wow we're a bunch of odd ones


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha! We are lol, My boobs arnt leaking yet...... I didnt start leaking untill around 34-36 weeks with tyler.

I had to phone maternity yesterday, was in alot of pain from around 10am with what i could only describe as period pains ...but they were coming in waves, anyway around dinnertime they were no better so i phoned up and was told they tought i should be checked, they sent my midwife to see me, she listened to baby and heartbeat was all fine, checked my urine.... fine and checked my pulse etc .. again all fine. 
she told me she was pretty sure it was braxton hicks!!! 
I never got braxton hicks in my 1st pregnancy so i had no idea what they feel like.....but if thats what they were yesterday....... i didnt like them :cry:


----------



## Phantom710

i've ha d a few bh but mine don't really hurt, just sort've uncomfortable :S

well, i thought we were supposed to leak milk colored fluid? Mine is like clear kinda? and it's mostly at night, when the.....ladies are squished.:haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmmm see thats what alot of people have said that braxton hicks are more uncomfortable than painful....... but these actually hurt :( , deffo uncomfortable too 

Its maybe clear cuz its still early on, it will maybe go more milky looking as u get futher along .....LOL at the squished ladies haha! Mine used to only leak in the bath in my 1st pregnancy :S


----------



## Mary Jo

four months left, ladies. :D give or take a week or two :haha:

I wonder after all this, will any of us actually have an Oct 19th baby?

I leaked a bit with Adam, nothing so far that I've noticed this time. last time it was clear with orange bits in, quite weird. but normal, so far as I've read. don't recall any milky stuff till after my milk actually came in. 

baby has been so active tonight. and I am getting pretty big... took a couple of bump pics yesterday (22+2):

the first is me sucking in, the second is no sucking (so all my fat + bump) and the third is me last time at around the same time (21+6). I think I'm going to be a bit of a whale...

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo221.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/Photo222.jpg

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/IMG_2438-1.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

lovely bump. :) i'll post some pics tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## sam#3

love bump piccys xx

the clear fluid is completely normal - its the nutrient rich colostrum... liquid gold! The milk doesnt come in until a few days after giving birth so you wont have any milky fluid until then, its the clear/arange sticky fluid up to when the milk comes in... but thats good, the colostrum is the good stuff!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cute bump pics mary jo! :)


----------



## Phantom710

thanks sam :) i was really confused. thought the colostrum was gonna be white as well


----------



## Phantom710

So I just realized.....

according to my "what to Expect" book, they consider 23 weeks the start of your 6 month, so in 3 days we'll be in our six month :O

ALSO:

4 weeks and 3 days from now... we'll be in 3rd trimester :O

and then of course:

1week and 3 days til our V-DAY!!!!


CRAZY!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Crazy!!! Roll on vday!! Yay!!


----------



## sam#3

im looking forward to V-DAY :)

i have a growth scan on thurs and fingers crossed she is growing fine and dandy, she is certainly active and seems to be following a pattern of every toher day she is active, so i think she really goes for it then has a rest day!!


----------



## Phantom710

Today I have my 23 week appt. :) They are also gonna give me another scan and hopefully get a better view of his lip this time.

Then after hubby and I are going to go look at some business real estate. ( We're opening a bookstore in a few months hopefully).


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good luck for the scans ladies :) I have my next widwife check on the 1st july xx


----------



## sam#3

Good luck with the scan and real estate shopping :) im not seeing a mw until i am 28/29 weeks which takes us to aug i think... eeee its going so fast!!


----------



## katerdid

Have a nice scan!!! And good luck with the real estate :D

Nice bumpy MaryJo!

I think I may of started leaking a little as well...had some dried up bits and it wasn't skin. Eeeeek! Now my boobies are totally off limits lol. I warned my hubby, told em it'd be his own fault if it squirts in his eye :haha:

I can't believe how fast time is going! I think my DH was having a hard time believing how much time we have left. He was like, eh, Oct is so far away still. But then he counted how many paychecks he has left til then and kinna freaked. I was like, yep, told ya!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I thought i had been leaking as there was some dried bits like you described kater, but am pretty sure mine was my coconut stretcmark cream that i had been smothering on my already stretchmarked boobs the night before, either that or my boobs are producing flavoured milk! haha :haha:

Its crazy how little time we actually have left when you think about it, i mean yeh october sounds ages away but if u think how fast this year has gone already.... and when u put it in weeks its like ooooo shhhhit, best get organised lol x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I just wana note- that last post made me sound like i had actually tasted the dried bits to tell they were flavoured lol .... it smelt like coconut cream lol thats how it would be flavoured milk haha just wana clear that up lol, ive not been tasting my boobs haha!! :haha: :blush:


----------



## sam#3

i tasted my milk with #3 :lol:


----------



## Phantom710

ahahhahahah i have to admit, my thought was "she tasted it? interesting." LOL 

if i squeeze them :haha: a little clear fluid comes out, but yes, after i've been asleep all night the morning after i have sorta hardened....pieces stuck in the cracks of my nipple. LOL. And it itches?! it's very odd when ur hubby walks in and your scratching ur nipple. :haha: 

EEK paychecks *counts on computer calender* 9 more pay checks! If i manage to work as far as i'm hoping :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol!! ..... sam ive heard alot of people do taste it lol, its not for me i dont think, i would spew at the tought i think, altho my OH was pestering to try it last pregnancy.... he didnt tho, if he pesters again this time i might squirt it in his tea haha :coffee:


----------



## sam#3

haha all my kids and ex hubby tasted it!! they werent keen though tbh!!

mine are leaky if i squeeze them too... my breastpump came today and i am stupidly tempted to try it out already!!!

I have those white bits in the nipple cracks too, and im a sucker for 'picking' so i always sit and pick a them in the bath!!!!! 

(ever think this thread is revealing a little *toooo* much?!?!?!?!?) :rofl:


----------



## katerdid

Hahaha, thanks for the clarification there, Kerri  I know mine wasn't from lotion as I don't put any on that part of me. Michelle and Sam, That's what mine is like, stuck in the cracks lol. 

I might try it...I dunno...but I'm not gonna be putting in my coffee or anything :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hehe!! :haha:

Ive heard its meant to taste sweet, some people eat placenta after the birth too :sick: ... there a fella i know who curried it and took it into work for his workmates, didnt tell them what it was till after they had ate it :sick:


----------



## katerdid

Oh god that's awful!!!!! I think I would of killed that guy


----------



## sam#3

i am going to be making a placenta smoothie straight after birth then steaming, drying and grinding it and making capsules to take daily with it :)

my milk tasted like sweet chalk!! but when i was taking fenugreek to boost my supply it tasted super sweet and smelt like curry!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

katerdid said:


> Oh god that's awful!!!!! I think I would of killed that guy

I agree :sick: yuk!!


----------



## Phantom710

are you serious sam? you have a stronger stomach than i do. although i have heard about people taking it in capsules.

i was totally thinking about the over-sharing as well! LOL, I was like "where else could you be like "i squeezed my nipples and tasted the fluid that came out of it" without someone banning you from a site. hahahah


----------



## Phantom710

what do your nurseries look like so far?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I agree you deffo have a stronger stomach than me too xx

HaHa, the things we talk about, but the good thing is were all going through it together so we might aswell discuss it lol

My little lady hasnt got a nursery this time :( , We live in a 2 bedroomed house and my sons room is very "Boyish" so shes got a little corner of our room for now, awaiting my cot bedding to arrive tomorrow, once thats on i will take a photo of it x

What about yours phantom...... your nursery progress coming along?


----------



## Phantom710

I would love to paint and do that sort of thing, but as it's a rental and i'm hoping to convince hubby to leave in a year or so, I don't want to put that nuch work into it.

I don't have a crib/pack and play yet (still haven't decided on which to buy, so many people say they prefer the pack-n-play rather than buying a crb) and the bassinet will be in a corner of our room until we move Cody into his own room. 

BUT, so far i've painted a few little animal paintings and hung them, and i have a toy box with some stuffed animals and some drawers with clothes in them. Also my stroller/carseat/carrier is hanging out in there, while the base is already installed in the car. hehe. 

I feel horribly behind.


----------



## katerdid

Lol, yeah, terribly TMI, but no worries! Where else are we gonna learn? 

Oh nurseries...I wish I could start one. We're not staying here, but we have no clue where we're going to be moving, so I can't paint or get ready. All William's stuff is in bags and boxes in the living room for now. But we have got nearly everything. I think all we need is a crib and some dressers or shelving. My mom found some lovely bedding and matching lamps, wall hangings etc. It's green and brown and cream colored with little farm animals.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Its rubbish isnt it that we cant make our little nurseries exactly as we want but i think what you've all said so far sounds lovely.... Kater, im gettin there with my buying now too, i need a new mattress for our cot and then after that its just things like clothing, bibs, blankets etc xx 

This is the bedding set we have bought;-
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/nn.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

UH! your bedding set sounds just like what i've been looking for. my theme is brown, green and animals. :O 

very cute mummy :) and yes, it is a bummer, but i suppose in all honesty the nursery decorating is more for us right now. I could baby in a hot pink room and he wouldn't care :) just as long as he has a dry diaper, milk in his tummy and etc. hehe


----------



## Phantom710

got back from my scan :) baby is good, his lip/nose measurements were fine, HE is still a HE, but he's a chunker.

at 22w 5 days he's measuring a little over 24 weeks :) hahah


----------



## sam#3

brilliant :) chunky monkey boys are lush :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

great news hun glad all is well :) xx


----------



## sam#3

oooo had a few braxton hicks tonight


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oo, i think its crazy we can get brazton hicks this early on, i didnt get it with DS but ive had them this time around x


----------



## sam#3

i dont remember getting them this early before either but this pg has been totally different to all of my others


----------



## nypage1981

Phantom I'm glad your scan was a good one with good news!

I've had braxton hicks a few times too. crazy. and I'm too lazy for nesting also. lol. actually, we are renovating our bedroom and bathroom and have a tiny house so everything from those rooms is in my dining room/living room with construction dust and grime all over everything. don't see much point in cleaning til hats done. so living like slobs right now. awesome!

I have no nursery for this baby either. my house is 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom so its going to be a very tight squeeze. I'm stressed over it but long as there is love for the baby I yhinkvhe will turn out just fine!

I've had no leaking and no desire to ever taste my milk! Lol. 

the movement has been amped up big time the last few days. wakes me up, I feel kicks even while moving, can see my stomach move. so happy! 

I have not really started buying because not sure where to put things so not excited to make the place even more chaotic!


----------



## Phantom710

Thanks ladies :)

also: I've had some braxton hicks as well, they are starting to get more uncomfortable; at least for me. Hubby and I went for a short walk this evening and i almost died. my stomach got all tight and the sides of my stomach felt like they were tearing? was so weird. but as soon as i was home and sitting again all was fine. hehe

also forgot to mention, baby is currently head down, and my placenta is posterior, so everything that way looks good. got some cute little face shots, as soon as i scan them i will post. he already looks way cuter since last month. you can tell his face is a little fuller now. he's not so weird skeletal baby anymore.


----------



## nypage1981

Do we want them head down already? I thought they remained head up a bit longer!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My baby was head down at my 21week 4Dscan, i was like arghhh shes not planning on coming out is she ...the sonographer said they will change position loads before theyre ready to come out xx Phew! lol aslong as shes head down when shes ready to come out then thats ok xx


----------



## sam#3

they will still be turning round and performing acrobatics for quite some time yet so position is not important DW


----------



## Phantom710

oh i know, it was just neat to hear that, the last few times he's been sorta on his side, so when i asked her out of curiosity where his head and feet were. she was like "well.... his feet are by your belly button and his head is down here *poke*" i was like. YES! hahahah. 

plus i fugure that means he knows hich is way to go  for when he's a reallll chunker and can't move around anymore. hahahahah :haha:


----------



## sam#3

Yep he knows the way out already :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*Happy 23 Weeks To Us Ladies ............ 1 More Week Till V-DAY!! *


----------



## Mary Jo

ah sheesh, it's all going so fast :happydance:

23 WEEKS. omg.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hi all sorry havnt been on here recently so have to catch up!!!.... a little about whats happened to me..........
ive got my wardrobe and drawers (adult range) from focus DIY was on sale to* 40% *off so got the pair for £170 (plus two damp catchers been told these are good whilst decorating)
i got my Cot from eBay a mamas and papas murano 
hubbys started on the nursery whilst i was at spain we had one wall that was artexed so hes smotthed that over! :-D gonna pop a picture rail up as i have a curved wall to celing... so we wont have to deal with where to stop the paint and to start the celing picture rail will sort that.... :coffee:
we had a 20 week scan they saw everything apart from all the ventrical in the heart.... As Per usual i was sent away for a fizzy drink to see if we can get him to move!!! :sleep::sleep:
he could see the heart but not clearly, so i had another scan at 22 weeks all ok! :happydance:
*im staff so i got loads of pics* :haha:
well between the two weeks i went to spain on a hen weekend had my drinks spiked 2 times ignored so i got a flight home early... no more said about that! :dohh:
had a antenatal app with the Dr he wanted to book me a GTT .... i allready had one booked..... so he was like oh ok! so we shall get an anthetsist to call you as your low rish (high BMI) and book you two growth scans,,,, get to see him once again!!! well twice!! hahahaha
hmm OOOOOhhhhh BIG NEWS:flower::flower::flower::flower:

:thumbup:we got his first chirstmas pressie!!! a BABY K cot mobile, remote controled £45 down to £22.50!!:thumbup:

I thought well his gonna be like 2 months old so some little pressies...:thumbup: :-D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Baby deacon - i was wondering if you were ok as you hadnt posted in a while :hi:

Yay for christmas pressies.... thats adorable im gonna get our new one a few pressies too ... even though she will only be 2months old its still xmas after all .... santa goes to all children :haha:

well done for starting to get organised with the furniture etc

Omg about being spiked :O hope your ok now xx

Glad all is well with your scan and your little blue bump :blue:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 23 week ladies!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

yes all is ok with baby and me,, it was my "best" friends family needless to say no longer best friend and im not longer b maid! MY Choice not hers!.... dont need or want people like that in ine hubbs or babys life! 
oh on another note ive handed in my essay final chance to pass first year.... so two ways it can go....
i pass then sort out 2nd year.... go on mat leave 3rd october and return 26th Jan
or
i fail return to work..... i will be enitled to 7 weeks A/L then 6 months full paid mat leave.... so would be like returning to work for 3 weeks in about 2 weeks and that would be it till baby..... WOWIZER!!!! 

im really not fussed either way would really wanna pass so i can become a nurse...
but if i fail i kinda am looking forawrd to the extra time with all the baby....


----------



## Phantom710

WOW crazy stuff Baby Deacon. Yes I was curious about you too, you just sorta disappeared D=

But so glad everything is okay!

Happy 23 weeks everyone. We're in our 6 month officially...... << And I totally look like it too.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

wooo cant believe were in our 6th month x


----------



## nypage1981

Wow the 6th month is crazy! Im almost panicking that it will go by too quickly now....yikes. 

Im super excited OH just scheduled us for a package for 3d/4d ultrasounds. We get 2 of them. The first one will be 24 weeks on July 2nd....didn't schedule the 2nd one yet probably around 32 weeks. Can't wait to see my bean's facial features!


----------



## Phantom710

I can't decide when I want to get my 3d done, i know we'll only have enough money for one, so i'll probably wait til like 30 weeks, but ever since baby started looking like a baby, i'm addicted to seeing him :) hehe


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm going to go for a 3/4D scan around 27-28 weeks, I think. Went for one when Adam was 27 weeks and it was great. By then they have enough padding to look like a baby but they aren't getting short of space to move around. :D


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, our package of 2 was pretty expensive. $200 US dollars, but it is what OH called and bought so I didn't really have much say. Oh well, it will be so fun to see!


----------



## katerdid

You gals are so lucky getting more scans! My hubby is against it, he says, you'll get to see him when he comes out. Boo hiss.

It's official...I'm leaking. :nope: Woke up and had wet spots on my t-shirt. Not pleased. Well, I'm pleased that they are working, but wish they would of waited til later.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ohh leakage!! Im behind on the leaking i think..... my boobies are keeping hold of their milk flow i think.... altho they have decided to have a major growth spurt!!

Heres some 23week bump piccies from me xx

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/23x.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/33.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/fdd.jpg


----------



## katerdid

Oh lovely bump Kerri!!!

love your phone case too :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks babe ive just seen your post in the "Your Bumps" Thread, yours is beautiful too, post a piccy in here xx


----------



## katerdid

Haha, ok :) I do love my bumpy...even though it's feeling too big. Don't know how much more I can stretch!

Lemme do a comparison. 
Here's me at 15 wks and 18 wks. Then green shirt today! ....god I'm growing!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Deffo growing ..... but still beautifully neat!! I feel the same ...i look down and think arghh im gonna be HUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEE by due date!! 

Were gonna all look like pumpkins come the halloween month :) lol


----------



## katerdid

I know...I remember thinking back at 16 weeks how huge I was and didn't think I could get bigger. Now looking back I'm like, I was so little :haha: 
We're gonna be great big pumpkin whales for sure!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hehe deffo! :) I cant wait to see whos gonna be the 1st to have their baby its gonna be sooo exciting when it gets to that stage!! :)


----------



## sam#3

Hehe talking about looking like pumpkins..... my #3 was due on nov 2nd so i was almost at DD on halloween so me, OH and the kids got creative.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ hahahahaha that is brilliant!!! lol it actually looks like a proper pumpkin sat on your lap haha!! :) I love it


----------



## nypage1981

OMG love the pumpkin that is adorable! 

Adorable bumps Mummy and Kater. They are so nice, im jealous! 


Heres some of my recent bumps

1st pic top view of 21 weeks which looks bigger in person....was trying to show that i can't see my feet very well:haha:
2nd is 22 weeks baby's first baseball game! 
3rd is 23 weeks on the nose. First naked one and ick! It looks so big without clothes on it. ....ugh. Too big!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02512.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









DSC02517.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC02524.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely bump ny xx :) Baby's 1st baseball game ... so cute!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks. He kicked me the whole game!


----------



## Mary Jo

tee hee, at the pumpkin bump, Sam! very cool. wonder if any of us will hang on till Halloween? that would be 40+12... I know at the hospital I had Adam at (which may or may not be where I have this one, depends if we've moved :dohh: ) they press for induction at 40+10. but you don't have to go along with it. personally I think I'd go for the induction if nothing was happening by then. hopefully since Adam was only 4 days over I won't be in the position to decide. (really would like to avoid induction!)

great bump, ny! :D


----------



## katerdid

Aw, cute bump Natalie! And love the pumpkin Sam...it looks like you've got an actual one in your lap lol. 

Oh I hope we don't make it to Halloween...I want my baby to come out before that, he's getting to be a bother lol. Have loads of back and round ligament pain... it's almost unbearable. I'll go for 38 weeks to 40 weeks, then I'm only gonna eat spicy food and drive around on bumpy roads :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

Hahaha same Kater! As soon as I hit 38 weeks i'll be trying everything 

I'm pretty sure I felt him stretching last night. It was crazy.... very different from the rolls/kicks.

Halloween would be nifty as that would be hubby and my 3 year anniversary of getting..."together". As in, that's when we started dating. BUT I think I'll just suffer 

---
edit:
can you imagine.... looking back through all our posts on this thread after baby? Following our whole little journey? all our grumbles and laughs. hahah


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh i really want my baby to be born before Halloween i will also be trying everything from 38 weeks onwards lol i tried everything to get Tyler to come but ended up being induced at 40+13 no way will i go that far again lol and i would really rather avoid having to be induced again


----------



## Phantom710

I've heard induction makes the labor harder, i wonder if that's true?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I think so because your body isnt ready to do it naturally itself, mine was very slow due to the induction :( , really hope i can go myself into labour this time x


----------



## katerdid

I'm pretty dead set against induction if I can help it. I've read all sorts of things that show it generally makes labor harder and longer for you. Though if it's waaay past time and the bugger still shows no sign of moving, what else can you do? 

I had a semi-emergency appt with my midwife today. Turns out I have fluid in my kidneys and that's why I'm in crazy pain. I don't have enough in there for them to safely do anything about it, but I have enough for me to feel it. Really sucks...I'm already all achey from stretching muscles, and now I have searing localized back pain on top of it.


----------



## Mary Jo

ouch, kater, that sounds awful!

last time I was very gently induced, just to speed things up, because my waters were leaking and the doc thought it would be a while till I was in established labour. I'd been in for monitoring that week because of lack of movement from LO, so they didn't want it to linger. plus they wouldn't let me go home after they'd ascertained it was definitely my waters that were half gone. so I didn't want to hang around for days on the horrid antenatal ward. they just put a pessary in, I was 2cm dilated but almost full effaced so the midwife didn't think it would take too long for things to get going. and it didn't. I only had the one pessary and it dropped out after a couple of hours, but it did the trick. Adam was delivered naturally about 12-13 hours later. I was so so glad it worked and I didn't need a pitocin drip, that apparently causes agonising contractions because the body hasn't had time to produce any endorphins (especially if you're induced from not being in labour at all). my contractions were bad enough for me to request an epi, but they did build up over quite some time, they were not full on straight away.

if I was in the same situation again, I'd not go in to hospital with leaking waters, unless there was meconium in them, I'd wait till they went completely, because once in they wouldn't let me out. I would rather have done the first bit of labour at home. it's not like they let you get the pain relief at the beginning anyway. I'd hope to do without a pessary as well.


----------



## BabyDeacon

im looking to do all i can i will be working right up to the 3rd october if i pass my essay.... :-( so will be walking loads so hopfully bring it on... but its my borthday 24th my dads borthday 28th... we have litrally 10 days spare out of october with out a b day on it!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm really hoping walking will do the trick for me come time :)

although i went for a walk with hubby the other evening and had some painful braxton hicks, so it's hard to keep exercising when it hurts :S


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kater - hope your feeling better soon :( xx :hugs: 

Ohh i am gonna do plenty of walking this time too ladies towards the last few weeks, if i can manage as last time i got terrible SPD and it restricts you :(, Its already started up again over the past few weeks, if im walking a long time ......infact i see the physio on monday for it x


----------



## BabyDeacon

aww kater -- Hugs!!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

SPD?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

symphis pubis dysfunction, its a condition brought on by pregnancy by the pressure of the baby on your pelvis ... google it hun , its a real nightmare i hope none of you ladies get it x


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh, I had an AWEFUL labor on pitocin. I had to be put on it because my water totally broke and several hours later my body was doing nothing....after 16 hours of the worst painful labor, i was so dilusional and out of it but had to try and push for 2 hours until they said its not happening. So c section happened and during that they said "oh, baby is facing us, thats why wouldnt come out."....well my shock was, couldnt they tell this the whole fricken 18 hours ?!?! NO one knew that she was sunny side up? Come on.....we coulda tried to flip her or something. Grrrr. 

Anywho- thats why im going for a c section. Probalby a week early. yay me! 

Kater- hope oyou feel better soon, do you need meds or anything? Is this an infection, or where is the fluid from and what do you do to make it go away? 

I have only one kidney so hoping nothing weird happens with it! 

I have such a short torso, really long legs but short torso and am in agony lately whenever im sitting upright. This makes my uterus feel like its pushing against my ribs because its such a short area! My ribs are killing me unless im laying, and laying my hips hurt. OHHH boy! I asked for this? ahhahahaa


----------



## Mary Jo

I had SPD with Adam, and it was horrible. It's started up again, I felt twinges from really early, about 9 weeks, but it has only just started to kick in hard. I am mobile but slower. Also having a LOT of round ligament pain this week when out walking. It's so annoying, but not much I can do!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

horrible isnt it mary jo - i asked my midwife if there was anyway i would maybe be lucky enough to escape it this time around and her reply was "No sorry if u had it last pregnancy your pretty much certain to get it again and its usually worse & symptoms occur earlier" ... :cry:


----------



## katerdid

Oouch, SPD not fun! 

No meds, just Tylenol and the occasional Vicodin when it gets really bad. She said there really isn't anything I can do, other than hope it passes quickly. Not sure where the fluid came from...she didn't say and I didn't think to ask. It's not an infection though. Said if I had more fluid in there they'd be able to do something, but then I'd be in the hospital and it would not be good. Said it's more common with pregnancy though.


----------



## Phantom710

I just had a slight Spaz Attack. I counted, and in weeks we have between 13-16 weeks left (counting from wednesday at 24 weeks) Does that seem really close to anyone else :O

Also, as promised I'm attaching photos of my 23 week bump, and a video of our latest big baby item. :)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfEdjcPnLAI


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Brilliant bump hun & video Eeek exciting stuff all this baby buying


----------



## Mary Jo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> horrible isnt it mary jo - i asked my midwife if there was anyway i would maybe be lucky enough to escape it this time around and her reply was "No sorry if u had it last pregnancy your pretty much certain to get it again and its usually worse & symptoms occur earlier" ... :cry:

yeah, that's what I was told as well. :cry: at one point in my last pregnancy I did seriously question whether I'd be able to go through it all again - but I knew even then that I would. I am really careful, and I have been lucky so far, a couple of times I've jarred myself and been in a lot of pain, but it's always settled down again. still, it's early days. I really hoped to control my weight and hopefully help myself that way, but this morning I weighed and I am already 17lb up from what I was at 7 weeks. :( poo.


----------



## sam#3

someone asked me this morn how long i had to go, which is the first time, usually people ask how far gone i am, and when i said anywhere from 13-19 weeks i felt giddy with excitement!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

I know! I'm just like... wow.... that seems really close. I need so much stuff still. Baby got his FIRST and ONLY bottle yesterday. haha. That's the one thing you'd have think i'd buy months ago, but no. I had washcloths, but no soap, and i'll probably buy a few more clothes, but he might be good. 

I have no idea how many to buy? HELP


----------



## x-TyMa-x

hahah im not a good person to ask about clothes :blush: .... i go waaay OTT with baby clothes buying lol


----------



## Mary Jo

13 to 19 weeks? oh jeez! I will have to get a fair amount of new clothes, I kept some of Adam's but only a few bits. and I need some more seasonal items as well, more warm clothes in newborn size (Adam was an August baby so he really didn't need anything like that). waiting till the autumn/winter ranges come out in the shops before buying, though. I got a pack of babygros after the 20 week scan, and a bodysuit with Liittle Brother on, but that's all so far. :D


----------



## sam#3

ive got almost everything but we still have to order the mei tai were getting which ill prob do in the next couple of weeks in case it spend an eternity at customs. Ive been building up a nappy stash ready for her arrival which has been fun - im a cloth addict!!

The downside of having so much for her is the temptation to get it all out and ready, ie.crib and then you can guarantee the time will go super slow if its all sitting there waiting!!


----------



## Mary Jo

we use cloth, too, but I already have a load of nappies left from my son, so have only got to get a few more (using my council voucher) and a couple of covers. I don't like spending too much, even though it's tempting to buy a load of cute tiny nappies. the reality is that I think my husband will pressure me into using disposables at least while he is on paternity/holiday, for the first couple of weeks, and then there isn't much point having tiny nappies when size ones will probably work from about 4 weeks (depending on baby's size, of course). I need to get my size 1 stash back from my mum's loft and assess the situation then. :lol:


----------



## katerdid

sam#3 said:


> someone asked me this morn how long i had to go, which is the first time, usually people ask how far gone i am, and when i said anywhere from 13-19 weeks i felt giddy with excitement!!!!

Ah, congrats on being asked Sam! Makes ya feel all proud and excited when that happens :D 

OMG 13-19 weeks! So not ready - girls you are scaring me! :haha:

Michelle, great bumpy ya got going on! And fab pack-in-play! I'm not a good one to ask about clothes either...I think I have way too many lol.

Oh, and again, Happy Birthday Kerri! :bunny: :D Lol, imma post that on all your threads today :haha:


----------



## BabyDeacon

Ohhh,, i think i have to many clothes too but i also dont have enough baby grows i thought that would be good pressies for the girls to buy me for baby shower, as for nappies 2 packs,, again baby shower im having a nappy raffle so will be stocked up on that,,,
and we gotta sort out nursery we have all the bits but not painted or up lol!
Jeeze its coming sooo quick!
ooo next week i will find out when i go on mat leave...
if i pass my essay it will be 3rd october!!!
if i fail could be as soon as 5 weeks as i will have 7 weeks annual leave to take infront of mat leave!! :-D wowzier!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

thanks kater haha , ive forgot your real name lol please remind me xx


----------



## katerdid

It's Kait, so not much different that Kater lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ive just remembered just before i read ur post lol, sorry xx 

Your bump in the "bumps" thread is sooo cute!! :)


----------



## katerdid

hahaha, no prob. And thanks! I got some compliments on it today and had to let everyone at work touch it lol. I went to my s'bux for a drink off duty and was wearing that tank top, which was the first time they've seen me in something other than my baggy work polo. Some of my regulars were surprised to see me - they didn't even know I was preggo lol!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

It's deffo grown and you look really good, pregnancy suits you! :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

I brought a dress from mothercare today,,,, feel rather preg in it heres my bump @ 23+4! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







23+4.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Beautiful baby deacon xx


----------



## Phantom710

ahhhhh hahahah so last night i was poking on my ladies :haha: and some milky colored liquid came out. to which i said to my half asleep husband. "oh look! i milked!"

thought i'd share some funny before bedtime for me :) hehe

----
and awesome bump Deacon


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LOL!! At milking!! :) 

How are all you ladies today ..... v day this week ..... :yipee:


----------



## nypage1981

Now. Think I am the only one in here who has not leaked:( that scares me. 

Hope everyone is well. I am good, up north at the lake house and weather is awful. Supposedly its summer? 

Anyone else feeling rib discomfort? I realize the bad part of being short, no torso room. It's so painful!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ive not leaked this pregnancy hun, i didnt leak with tyler untill around 36+ weeks if i remember right .....it was later on anyway


----------



## nypage1981

Oh thank you mummy. I never leaked with Ella but then breast feeding was a fail so I was worried it was me. This time I really want it to wornk as I feel more dedicated to it. But am also ok if it doesn't! My daughter is very smart and healthy and proof that formula is A ok! Just more expensive.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yeh true, I breastfed for the 1st 3days after birth then i couldnt anymore, was in alot of pain with it and my nipples (tmi) were all blistered & sore .... so i switched to formula and my little boy is a little brain box so there is deffo nowt wrong with formula feeding.
I think there is alot of pressure on mothers to breast feed when really its personal choice, I tried and it wasnt for me, some mums try & love it ...and some cant breastfeed at all as they dont produce the milk...therefore for these mums the pressure of breastfeeding is awful as it will make them feel like a "failure" when really its nothing they've done, it just cant be helped x


----------



## Phantom710

Yay V-Day Week, that is such a great milestone. Knowing that SHOULD, for some god-awful reason you have baby that early, there's actually a small chance :)

No rib pain for me, but my back is been hurting. I have a pregnancy pillow, and it helps some, but I still wake up uncomfortable throughout the night. 

*yawn* off to work. so sleepy.....


----------



## Mary Jo

I didn't leak with Adam till the last 6 weeks or so, and only then if I squeezed, there wasn't any spontaneous leakage! I thought I wouldn't be able to bf with him, so I was thrilled when I could, though it wasn't exclusive, we combination fed from about day 4. still, he got some breast milk every day til he was 4 months old (when it all dried up :cry: ) so I was happy about that. if the same thing happens with this one I'll be ok, though I'd rather he had more bm/for longer, but I don't think it's possible for me (for physical/anatomical reasons).

I'm not sleeping great either, but it's the heat, heartburn and my brain just kicking into overdrive that's the problem. need to go to doc again this week and get some more Gaviscon Advance, or something better.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Maryjo - I feel your pain on the heartburn!! Nothing is helping :( If mine carries on am gonna ask to be put back on ranitidine as thats the only thing that helps me


----------



## BabyDeacon

I havent leaked, either but as this is my first im not sure when the "time " is to leak im not to worried as long as it comes before baby or soon after im not to fussed x


----------



## sam#3

omfg its toooooooo hot... i am not doing well in this heat!!! 

here is a bump piccy of us in the heat


----------



## sam#3

double post
 



Attached Files:







265194_10150222168294055_760614054_7310970_783016_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Phantom710

It's pretty warm here as well, I go stand in front of the coller in the office :O heheh


----------



## nypage1981

Its so cold here and supposed to be hot! Lol, im kinda jealous! 

I am with you all on heartburn- i've never really had it before this pregnancy and im constantly drowning in acid up to my throat....ugh, so nasty. You all mention prescriptions....are they for heart burn? My doc has not offered anything. BOooo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yer ny i got terrible heartburn with Tyler which didn't really go away after i had him so the doc prescribed me ranitidine (Zantac) and it was a life saver!! Altho when i got pregnant this time round they took me off it and told me they would prescribe it again I'n later pregnancy only if needed x there are quite a few ladies on Bnb that take it x


----------



## nypage1981

Interesting....last night I had it bad and took only one singly antacid (TUMS) and it went away! I was so surprised that one chewable did it...so maybe im ok there. I just hate chewing those nasty, chalky tablets but felt a lot better


Off to the beach today for my first time pregnant...feeling slighty exposed, and self conscience!


----------



## BabyDeacon

Its nearly here......... 

Okies Lil man has not stopped moving all day today! hahahah


----------



## x-TyMa-x

vday tomorrow ladies :) x


----------



## katerdid

Ugh, yeah heartburn is the worst! I've been lucky so far with Tums - I hate that chalky texture but I usually chew it a bit, then swallow the chunks with water lol. I was so angry tho ... went to a Thai place last night with some friends and had to be super picky about getting something with no spice to it. Where's the fun in Thai food then? But I prolly saved myself some major heartburn and my food was still pretty tasty. 

I've noticed that if I lay down flat on my back recently I knock the wind out of myself. I must not have any room in there! Ah the joys of having a short torso. My uterus is super duper high, but it's only measuring 2 weeks ahead, so I'm in for some fun later on, aren't I? Guess that's what happens if you're only 5ft3 and have a 31in inseam! All legs...

My boobies usually leak if I pick at them lol. I've only had a spontaneous leak once that I know of. I told my hubby they are off limits now and he said, "but what if i'm thirsty?" EWWW, he's awful!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ LOL!! I boobs have gone from a B cup to a D cup so me and OH were talking lastnite about how big they have got , i said shame they will shrink...i might just keep expressing to keep my big boobs and we would save a fortune on milk (i was joking of course :haha:)

his reply was - ere thats a good idea, i would drink it HAHAHA!! men - disgusting creatures! lol


----------



## katerdid

Ewww, that is gross...I mean, I'm sure it would be fine health wise and all...but just the thought..idk. I couldn't do it! I'll prolly have a taste, just out of curiosity and I'm sure my hubby will sneak some if I pump, but to replace cow's milk? No thanks! I've just now gotten used to it lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Anyone for coffee :coffee: haha urgh!!! gross no 

Mmmmmm coffee, kait you dont know how jealous i am that u work at starbucks!!


----------



## katerdid

Lol, yeah, I do like it. It's quite convenient at times. And depending on which manager is on duty I usually don't ever have to pay if I go to my store. Plus I get all the free pounds of coffee beans I want. Great Christmas pressies! Although it is not that fun when you're preggo...standing on your feet all day, and when I had MS...lord, coffee smells made me want to puke.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

oh no how awful for it making u feel sick, i got that with Tyler just the smell of coffee made me want to puke :sick: but this time its the complete opposite!

Ooooo i think i would constantly be on a caffine high working there!! haha, what was that toffee nut or something u mentioned a while back xx


----------



## Phantom710

There is a little deli (can't remember where) that i saw on the news that serves cheese made with breastmilk. People actually enjoy it. o.o

This morning has been interesting for me. Woke up in rediculous pain this morning. Felt like my side was slitting apart, managed to get up and head to work, butit didn't really ease up. Luckily, my doctor is like.....20 feet from my office so I stopped in unscheduled to seea nurse.

They checked my urine, no protein or anything so they eliminated kidney and uti (since i'm on uti antibiotics). So they called the doc in and he told me baby was fine, but i'm broken 

Apparantly, due to my larger than average belly, my torso, etc. my muscles have been really weakened by all the stretching and i've managed to pull one in my side. and to top it off baby is pushed up against it. :dohh:

SO, he prescribed Flexerall (sp?) a muscle relaxer safe while pregnant, but he said it'll make me super groggy and very tired. SO, he said to take 2 calcium tablets a day, vitamin d, and eat a few bannanas. I am also to keep heat on it, but can't figure out how to do that at work. :wacko: If that hasn't helped in a few days, try the prescription. 

So....ya. "awesome" morning.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

OUCH!! 

oh no phantom - how awful :nope: hope the tablets help you xx Try & rest it as much as u can xx


----------



## Phantom710

will do mummy :)

other than that! super excited about v-day tomorrow!!!! :) I have it all marked on my work calender and everything :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awww yay im excited about it too, so glad weve all reached Vday safely :) xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

also :rofl: at your ticker again - ive only just noticed that aha , a greasy foot long hotdog!!


----------



## Phantom710

oh haha! i didn't notice that until yesterday. i wonder what tomorrow will be :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol ikno haha something amusing! :)


----------



## katerdid

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Ooooo i think i would constantly be on a caffine high working there!! haha, what was that toffee nut or something u mentioned a while back xx

Oh it's a flavored syrup called Toffee Nut...my fav apart from the seasonal pumpkin spice and caramel brulee. I put it in everything instead of just regular sugar. It's really good in just plain coffee tho.


Oh Michelle that sounds painful!! Poor broken you :hugs:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i dont think they do that at te starbucks over here :( 

Gonna ask next time im in, altho my nearest starbucks is about 1hrs drive away :(


----------



## Phantom710

I live in utah. coffee has caffiene, utah is anti-caffiene. no starbucks for like 3 hours where i live. hehe

also kater, i know! when i do it, i do it good. BUT at least i can be thnkfu it's not kidney, as that can cause pre-term labor :O

having to eat bannanas and take vitamins is much more preferbale to that :O


----------



## nypage1981

Kater- I HAVE THE EXACT SAME BODY! lol. Except im like 5'1 or 5'2 depends how tall I wanna feel that day:):dohh: My doctor commented at like 17 weeks, wow, your utuerus is wayyy up there and your poor body. Yeh, my ribs kill when I am sitting upright, and I cant breathe even just sitting still. So rough!

Phantom- utah is no caffeiene? Like, a state actually has a law against this? I am sooooo confused! That seems like a waste of tax payers money that a law was even made against caffeine! 

Anyone getting calf cramps? I keep waking up lately with a stretch as normal followed by crippling pain in my darn calves. Is this a sign of anything? 

NONE of this madness with my body happened to me 7 years ago with my daughter, that pregnancy was so lovely! I am now pretty convinced I wont do this again. Lol. 

Beach today was AWEFUL. Hell. And every summer that is my fave place to be with my daughter and our bff's. So im pissed that it was so horrendous now:( I just want october to be here im having a "I hate being pregnant" day. 

I wish I could be so excited for Vday tomorrow but working at a hospital, I actually see more bad outcomes for babies at 24 weeks than I've ever seen good....actually never seen or heard of a good story so I dont wanna think of that as good yet! I want 30 weeks to get here!
There are really a lot of stats on the increase of positive outcome that just getting to 26 weeks is...so that 2 weeks is real important! Amazing! 

BUT I will still celebrate the day because I enjoy celebrating:happydance:


----------



## katerdid

Hahahaha, thanks Michelle, now I'm glad I have kidney issues...I hope hydronephrosis doesn't cause pre-term labor. My midwife didn't mention it, so maybe not?

It's prolly better you don't live close to s'bux...save you some money lol. There is one in my town, and 5 in the town I work in...ridiculous!!! 

Ugh, I know, isn't it awful Nicole? I don't mind my body any other time since that means I don't have to wear petite's or short sized pants, but it just is no fun when you're pregnant. Sorry you are having such an awful preggo day :hugs:

I haven't gotten leg cramps although I hear it's pretty common. I've been getting tingly legs tho, if I sit too long. Feels like bugs crawling, so icky! Then they get all cold and numb on top of that. 
Yeah, with all these issues, I'm debating if I just want to stop at one kid lol. Dunno if I could do it again (although I'll prolly change my mind once my bubs arrives hahaha)

It is mind boggling what 2 weeks, or even 1 weeks difference makes! The statistics are crazy...it's hard to believe how fast they are developing in there. 

*13 more weeks til full term!!!*#-o


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for 13 weeks left! That seriously seems like nothing....It seemed like a life time though in first trimester when I wanted to get to 12 weeks! Lol. 

Kater- love sbux. Do you drink a lot of it a day? Are you having any decaf or just reg? 
I kinda tried to take caffeine out of diet but having about one thing of it a day or every 2 days....oh well! I tried:) 

What kinda healthy meals is everyone eating? I am out of foods that sound good unless its something I shouldnt have or cant acquire.....I need some more yummy foods to eat!


----------



## katerdid

When I first started I drank a lot, but I don't anymore. I usually have the iced herbal tea (passion) mixed with apple juice. If I work in the morning I'll drink decaf coffee with toffee nut syrup. Sometimes I'll have a double chocolate chip frappuccino (no caffeine) but I add a banana to make it a tad bit healthier. Or green tea latte's with vanilla - those are good and don't have a lot of caffeine. (I could go on and on lol) You just have to be really careful because Starbucks coffee is really strong (a 12 oz plain coffee is about 200mg of caffeine as opposed to McDonald's which has about 100mg)

I go on spurts with healthy meals. Mostly it depends on if I've done the dishes :haha: I have been trying to focus more on how much protein things have, since I tend to be on the anemic side. Lots of beans and rice, burritos with loads of cheese, chicken breasts in salads, etc.


----------



## katerdid

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/glitter-text/xoxo/07/z4e0aaf4fc86d7.gif 
​


----------



## BabyDeacon

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2011/06/29/4564bfba3df0d9e029b5b93a8ad96a74.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/05/z4e0ad1d10baea.gif 
​


----------



## Mary Jo

YAY!!! Sorry no sparklies from over here, but HAPPY V-DAY to my lovely due-date buddies and our awesome babies! :D


----------



## sam#3

Happy V Day to all you gorgeous ladies and to all our beautiful babies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

My baby is kicking around in there right now...apparently he wants to celebrate his day so I will oblige....

Happy V day babies!!!


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy V-Day 19th October Ladies xx !!!*​
Baby woke me up to hiccups this morning.... if my side wasn't aching I woulda got video, hehe.

I hope I only go to 37 weeks! That means I only have 13 left :D

---
mummy.. see my ticker? it's kinda harsh. LOL


----------



## sam#3

This is really sad but i love coming on here on a wed and reading the new ticker updates!! Its annoying that the fruit/veg one hasnt changed ofr a couple of weeks now!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I like reading the new tickers too :) ... yeh i noticed the fruit one hadnt changed for a while too, Surely we cant still be papaya's lol x


----------



## katerdid

> 21 Weeks - Banana
> 22-24 Weeks - Papaya
> 25-28 Weeks - Eggplant
> 29-32 Weeks - Pumpkin Squash
> 33-36 Weeks - Honeydew
> 37+ Weeks - Watermelon

Sadly the fruit has stopped changing every week.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

awww poo :( 

erm am a bit cringey about the "Watermelon" bit ..... im not fancying thinking about pushing a watermelon outta a certain area haha!! Even though i have given birth before.... thinking about a watermelon kinda brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## BabyDeacon

OMG my boobies were a little sore so i prodded them,,, ermmmm well clear fluid came out of the nipple!!!! OMG!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Happy leakage baby deacon xx 

I've still not leaked x


----------



## sam#3

yay for leaky boobies :)


----------



## katerdid

Welcome to the leaky nipple club, Baby Deacon!


----------



## Phantom710

mine leak oddly i think. some days the left, other days the right. o.o what's that about?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

How is everyone today x x


----------



## katerdid

Hot, cranky, and tired. It's 90 degrees F here....god, I wish we had a pool. Course, my fat whale a** can't fit into any of my bathing suits.


----------



## Phantom710

lol. pretty good. think baby might be laying on a nerve as i'm getting a kinda odd pinching pain sometimes. he's really wiggly though today. 

for bf-ing ladies, what pump u gonna get/already have?


----------



## katerdid

Oh, good question. No clue what pump I'll get. I may not end up getting one...depends on whether I'll be able to BF, if I'll have to go back to work or not, and money situation. TBH, I haven't even looked at any of em.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait - I would love a pool , how lovely would it be, altho ours would hafto be indoor as it rains 90% of the time here :(

Phantom- Undecided about BF'in yet but ive got te Nuby Pump as it was a freebie .....a fatastic one too :)

I had my MW app today i asked to be weighed .... ive put on 8lbs .....wasnt sure if that was good or bad for 24weeks but midwife seems to think its fine so am ok about it x

Does anyone else know how much weight they have gained x


----------



## katerdid

Lucky UK ladies and your free pumps!

I've gained 8lbs from my pre-preggo weight also, tho I've lost and gained quite a bit in the process:
https://i56.tinypic.com/33p4mu0.jpg


----------



## Mary Jo

am exhausted and at the end of a very short rope today. Adam hasn't napped, with the exception of 1 hour in the pushchair this morning, and I need a break. 

as for weight, as of last Sat (I weigh on Sat mornings) I had gained 16lb. not very good. 

as for breast pump, last time I bought a 2nd hand Medela Swing (I think) from eBay, and sold it on after. this time I wil probably get the same but new. I didn't have a full supply last time, which wasn't a surprise, but it's important to me to give as much as I possibly can, so I express as well as bf. I'll definitely be getting it before baby is born, so I can start to use it from the beginning.


----------



## Phantom710

5 lbs for me :)

i'm pretty happy with that. 

i've looked at the medela, but then u use emdela bottles? or how does that work? i'll be using playtext bottles so should i get the playtex pump? i'm such a newbie


----------



## Phantom710

Sorry for double post: 

but if you could check my new thread out and offer any advice?

What Should I Buy?


----------



## Mary Jo

will have a good look through you list later, phantom, am at work right now - but as for the bottles and the breast pump, I didn't use Medela bottles, we had Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature. I didn't express that much, just what I could, and I used to save what I had in the fridge till there was enough for a chunk of a feed and then used it to top him up after he'd had formula. (in a separate bottle). I actually only had one Medela bottle, which attached to the pump, and when I'd got all I could, I poured it into a small TT bottle and kept it in the fridge and washed the Medela bottle out.

if I was going to be expressing a lot more/exclusively, I guess I might use Medela bottles. but you certainly don't have to.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!

Phantom- nope, bottles don't need to be specific...i dont think. Lol. Last night at work a girl showed me her pump and comes with little bottle things that the baby may or may not like to use....or you can put milk into whatever bottle you'd like. Thats as far as i know, haven't looked at pumps yet....im so scared to think of breast feeding that I dont like to go there yet. 

Can I do a brag picture showing of my 3d/4d ultrasound? I just went a little bit ago and was blown away with the animated little baby I am growing. I may have just pictured it in a 2D ultrasound image not doing much, but it was so amazing. I had a tad bit of a problem with bonding before today, but feel much more attached and personal with my baby.:cloud9:

1st pic is funny, cord looks like mustache!
3rd pic holding the cord and thumbs up. 
4th pic laughing at us
5th pic long fingers!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_6.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_8.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_12.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_16.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_23.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nypage1981

a couple more.....

1st pic yawning!


These are just a couple. Hard to chose, I got 42 pics on a CD that I can print, also 15 pics printed, and a DVD movie of the whole hour. SO cool!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_29.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_34.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_40.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mary Jo

oh wow, great pictures! I am planning to have a 4D scan with this baby, I had one at 26+6 with Adam and it was amazing. only thing is, the scanning place I want to go to will only do 4D from 26 weeks, and I have an ideal day to go, as my husband will be off work, a week on Monday, when I'll be 25+5. might ring and see if they can do it, it would just make so much sense because husband can look after Adam (I'd go alone). wonder if they'll be fussed over 2 measly days?!

I found I bonded so well with Adam once I had seen what he looked like. and it's not that I haven't bonded with this one - I feel him move a lot lot more, which is nice - but I also think it wouldn't be fair to have pics and a DVD for one child and not the other. how do I explain that in years to come?!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage - those photos are soooo cute i love the yawning one!! :) I loved my 4D scan it was amazing!! Im sooooo tempted to book another one lol


----------



## nypage1981

Maryjo- unfortunately I didnt get one of my daughter....7 years ago I didnt even know such a thing existed! Hope she understands she was born in the caveman years. Hahaha. 

Mummy- you so should get another one when the baby is chubbier:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yehhh thats what i was thinking as at our 21 week scan she was still faily skinny, but im still really happy with the photos we got x , I wish i had got one with Tyler too xx :(


----------



## Phantom710

GREAT PICS! Can't wait for my 3d one but im gonna wait for a bit. (only like 5 more weeks though)


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, the tech told me to come back in 5-7 weeks for my next one. Then they are more filled out. AFter that he said its tough to see much because they are so squished in there!


----------



## katerdid

Ah, nicole, those are fantastic pictures!!! They show so much detail!


----------



## sam#3

Gorgeous scan piccys :)

Im torn at the mo between getting a 4D scan or spending the money on hiring a birth pool..... i wish i could do both!

I feel really rubbish today ive not been sleeping well and ive had loads of uncomfortable braxton hicks today so ive not got much done at all!


----------



## nypage1981

Take a day off sam and hope you get better. Being lazy when your pregnant body asks for it is nothing to feel guilty over. 

Happy fourth of July to the american ladies in here. Enjoy!


----------



## sam#3

I just realised we have only got just over 2 weeks left in 2nd tri then its over to the home straight.......... can you believe it?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!??


----------



## Phantom710

I know! i realized that yesterday. Holy Crap!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Our pregnancies are flying in!! :shock: 
I cant wait to meet my little girl but i will also miss my pregnancy xx


----------



## Mary Jo

don't forget how badly time slows in the last 10 weeks. I don't think I'll be saying that it's flying by once we're out of August or so!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

This is very true!! haha i remember the last weeks well..... trying every method possible to bring on labour!!


----------



## Phantom710

so how bout a little fun, what crazy methods have u ladies heard will bring on labor?

(so gonna write them down and begin trying at 37/38 weeks LOL)


----------



## katerdid

Oh don't say that...don't want the last weeks to drag by! I'm ready to be done with pregnancy. Too many aches and pains and worries. Just want my body to belong to me again.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

* Eat Fresh Pineapple
* Drink Raspberry Leaf Tea
* Spicy Curries
* Sex :blush:
* Driving Down Bumpy Roads
* Boob Pumping
* Twiddling Nipples :haha:
* Long Walk
* Castor Oil
erm thats all i can think of right now x


----------



## Mary Jo

I tried most of those with Adam and he was still 4 days overdue. didn't do long walks because with the SPD I was walking at a snail's pace and easily exhausted. didn't try castor oil because it's dangerous (can make LO poo as well). and didn't use a breast pump because I didn't have one till after he was born. I did go into labour the morning after a really hot curry the night before but it was probably coincidence. :lol:

I've also heard of people trying pulsatilla (homeopathic remedy) and clary sage oil (in the bath, massaged on bump). I did also bounce on my birthing ball like a lunatic but still naughty baby didn't engage till a couple of hours before he was born. :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I tried everything too hun apart from the castor oil (ive heard the dangers too) and the breast pumping but am gonna give that a go this time 

and i still went 13days over GRR!! LOL x


----------



## Mary Jo

ack, 13 days. I bet it really dragged by! I'm banking on second babies coming a bit quicker, but maybe I shouldn't? I don't want him to come much before 40 weeks (between 39 and 40 would be fine) because I'm planning that my mum should come and stay beforehand so she is there and can look after Adam. I think I'll get her down from from 39 weeks. if nothing else I should get a bit of peace and quiet if she takes Adam out!


----------



## sam#3

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> * Eat Fresh Pineapple
> * Drink Raspberry Leaf Tea
> * Spicy Curries
> * Sex :blush:
> * Driving Down Bumpy Roads
> * Boob Pumping
> * Twiddling Nipples :haha:
> * Long Walk
> * Castor Oil
> erm thats all i can think of right now x

most of these could work if you are overdue ((in theory)) :thumbup:


----------



## sam#3

I think the mistake most women make is from about 37/38 weeks they start trying everything possible to start labour when they are not even 'overdue'.... so because of this they make the last few weeks seem really long!

Most of the methods of helping things along will only have an effect ((if any)) once you are passed the due date and so 'overdue'

BTW - i put 'overdue' in inverted commas because i really resent the term, and i resent the deflated feeling it puts into women when their babies haven't arrived by what is really a 'rough guess date'

I have learnt this the hard way reaching 42 weeks with #3... and from 40 weeks having tried... 
sex
walking
ball bouncing
frantic cleaning
wearing my best undies to bed
castor oil :sick:
DIY stretch & sweeps as well as 5 carried out by various MW's 
eating curry
putting evening primrose oil capsules near my cervix
using clary sage oil in the bath......... ETC ETC!!!

This time i intend to have a far more laid back approach!!! :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ i agree lol, I was trying from around 38weeks as i was sooooooooooooooo ready to have my baby!!! Nothing worked lol i had 3 sweeps and ended up being induced anyway! x


----------



## sam#3

I think it makes it seem so frustrating... i remember checking my underwear everytime i went for a wee from 38 weeks in case i had my show lol!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Same! haha!!! was also scared to go anywhere incase my waters broke!!


----------



## Mary Jo

oh, I completely agree, Sam, completely. this time I am not expecting ANYTHING till 40 weeks. it's just so hard when you're on a board like this and other people are going on about being full-term from 37-38 weeks, you get so you expect things to happen. especially if you post in a due month thread and you're not due at the very beginning! I remember last time, I posted in the August 2009 threads, and Adam was due on the 11th, and there were 10 babies born in July, and it was hard as time went by *feeling* like you were overdue when you weren't at all, when other people had their babies home already and never had to go through the very last couple of weeks. I was so envious, I couldnt bear it! :rofl:

I do know that some women don't even think of a due date but rather a due month. in that case we all are due in October. :lol: to have a November baby we'd have to go to 41+5. to have a September baby, they'd be 37+2. the odds are good that we will all have October babies. :D

I actually had something of a minor show at 39+6. so everything was really bang on target. just those last 3 days were so slow.


----------



## Phantom710

I joke about trying anything as soon as i hit 37 weeks, but I figure baby will come in his own time. 

i've noticed just in the last week or so, my stomah actually feels HEAVY. Like, I can tell its there now, even before, when i was showing I didn't feel a weight difference, but now...

i dunno, it's so odd. haha.

1 more week and we'll be in double digits. CRAZY.


----------



## sam#3

i know what you mean about the weight, ive had a few moments especially if i have been on my feet all day where i feel really heavy and 'draggy' lol

i also know when i need to take it easy because i have had lots of braxton hicks.

i have found a company that rent heated birth pools for the same price as a 4d scan so i think i *might* be sacrificing the scan to have the pool!!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm hormonal. I admit it now. LOL

Hubby's cousin passed away this weekend, and funeral services are going to be thursday. 

originally, i was going to leave with him tomorrow, but we've decided i'm going to stay here. it's a 7 hour drive each way, and the drive back hubby has to drive the body >.<

that was the line for me. So, i'm going to go to the grave side here on Friday, but we'll be alone tomorrow and thursday.

I say i'm hormonal cause i'm like.... SAD to be alone for two days :( 

usually i say breaks are needed occasionally, but now all i can think about is being alone and pregnant. D=


----------



## Mary Jo

aw, I'm sorry Phantom. that's rough on you and your husband. it's not fun to be left, but I imagine even less fun to do two long trips in a short space of time. :hug:

happy 25 weeks to all of us. 15 weeks left. whoa...


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy 25 Weeks Ladies!!!!*​
Thanks :):flower I feel like such a whiner. Like, I know it's only 2 nights, haha, and I'm still bummed :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/08/z4e148abbe83e0.gif


----------



## Mary Jo

this might sound like an odd question... but I am curious... what sort of knickers are you wearing? I went through my last pregnancy with my normal knickers (bikinis and high legs and other low cut ones) but today I thought, gah, these are actually not that comfy. had a look round M&S but just don't know what I should get, if I should get some normal ones (for me) in a bigger size, or a different style? I can't imagine that granny knicks are going to be all that comfy but I know some people swear by them.


----------



## katerdid

I'm still wearing my Victoria's Secret bikini's....and they are starting to cut into my thighs! So fun. I'm just going to go to Walmart and pick up a cheap-o pack of briefs in a bigger size. Not full on granny, just a bit more conservative.


*HAPPY 25 WEEKS!*


----------



## sam#3

Im thinking about getting some cheapie cotton ones from primark or tesco as my lacy ones seem to be digging in and irritating me now


----------



## sam#3

new tickers yay!!!

Happy 25 weeks ladies x <3 x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Were Eggplants!!! :headspin:


----------



## sam#3

wooooo! what has my life become that i find a ticker change THIS awesome!!

i took my littlest swimming today and i really enjoyed the weightlessness in the water it was great - and cookie seemed to enjoy it too she was kicking/tumbling around loads!!

i decided last night i am definately hiring a birth pool instead of having a 4d scan so im glad she seems to like the water!!! :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Talking of tickers .... not sure if any of you saw my post in the 2nd tri boards.... but look at the naughty little baby on my ticker ....

Is it just me or is it sticking its middle finger up at us!!! :shock: 


Sam- im hoping to get swimming soon & yay for the birthing pool x


----------



## sam#3

lol it does lok like it but i wonder if it is pointing as the description says about knowing the right way up :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo possibly yeh xx lol deffo looks like its giving us the finger haha!! 
105days to go ......... omg!


----------



## sam#3

i know double figures soon... eeeeeeeeeppppp!!!!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

omg! 2 weeks and were in 3rd tri........ wow....feelings are kinda going everywhere now!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeek same, Im excited cuz i cant wait to meet my little girl but im also nervous and scared about labour again :headspin:


----------



## katerdid

Gosh, it's coming up fast! I'm torn between being scared of labor and just wanting to get it over with lol. 
I got the movie: Laugh and Learn About Childbirth. I really liked it. Gonna watch it again with the hubby cuz he's sooo clueless about labor. 

Did my glucose test today. That stuff was icky! So sugary...made me all light-headed. Also did my HGT or w/e it's called...the one to check if your anemic or something? I have a bad feeling I didn't do too well on it. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## sam#3

im the other way round - im excited to give birth, meet my baby and breastfeed again but i am scared and nervous about then having 4 children!!!! :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

i have to have my iron one repeated at 28 weeks too as i was really anaemic last time but i am RUBBISH at taking my iron tablets :dohh:


----------



## katerdid

I don't take iron, tho I really should. They just taste so nasty! I'm rubbish at taking things too...haven't taken my prenatal's on a regular basis since 15 weeks. Oops!


----------



## sam#3

I always forget to take tablets - which is clearly what got me here in the first place ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im not taking iron this time yet, I had to take it with tyler before and after the birth, i got offered a blood transfusion after the birth but i was a bit simple and thought it involved some kind of operation :blush: so i chose the iron tabs lol x ....made me constipated and gave me piles ...... Joyful!! lol 

HaHa the wonders of pregnancy! 

Im not sure if i will need iron again this pregnancy...... x
Got my 1st anti D injection at 28weeks :(


----------



## Mary Jo

my iron results a few months ago were ok, at least the blood iron ones, but the doc told me later that my stored iron was a little low. so I've been taking Spatone in the hope that it raises my energy levels. 

I'm looking forward to the whole birth and after... am sure it's going to a big stretch from one child to two but it's a bit late to be worried about it now. hopefully I'll have my mum around for the first few weeks once my husband is back at work.

re prenatals, ack, I'm awful with them as well. took them religiously for weeks and remembered today and I think it had been at least a week or more since the last time :dohh:

and re knickers - gah, I don't want to wear belly warmers. might just get some high leg briefs or something in a bigger size. can't bear red marks from elastic digging.


----------



## nypage1981

Undies- haha, i was thinking of this today too. Mine all seem tight or give me plumber's crack.....so guess i need to figure out some bigger ones too! With my daughter I was so small I work the same size small thongs the whole pregnancy! Nice.....

Love the ticker mummy- i think my baby is doing that to me often...along with sending some heart burn or back aches my way! 

I try to do prenatals but end up taking them about every 3 days I think! Im bad at that too. 

I do my Rhogam shot at 28 weeks also. Dont know if OH is rh neg or positive so I just get the shot. He is evil, and puts me through it unknowing if I need to or not! Asshole! I hate the shot in the butt. Nice. 

I am so scared to have a baby and a c section. I have had only a 7 year old now for this long.....when we want to go somewhere we just get up and go and she is pretty self sufficient...and our princess who may be a bit spoiled. How is this going to go////and how am I going to bond with another child and love them as much as I do her? She's been my only baby for 7 years! I am freaking out about all this....and the guilt that I feel also. Sigh.


----------



## Phantom710

you guys make me feel awful :O :haha:

I've completely stopped taking my prenatals. LOL. But, I'm trying to eat fairly healthy and so far baby has not had any problems, so i feel safe. although i should go out and buy some more and start taking them again for the third trimester. hehe. I stopped somewhere around 15 weeks i think as well Kater.

undies-- wearing all my same ones, although have noticed if they are to high my belly rolls them down, and thongs/strings are so not comfortable anymore.

swimming- i love swimming while pregnant, but i'm horrible at going by myself i need a buddy, and my hubby isn't big on swimming. but it's the only time i feel not fat, and also like i'm doing some good, by exercising.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Phantom i have also stopped my prenatals so ur not alone lol xx
Ny- i feel this too and it makes me feel awful, it must be worse for you as like you say your little girl has been your baby for 7 Years!, Tyler has been mine for 3 and half and i worry all the time about how I'm ever going to love the baby as much as i do him, or what if he feels pushed out.... I couldn't handle that :( .... I spoke to alot of people with 2 children about it and they all worried about this too while pregnant , but they all say the same, you will just adapt and there will be enough love to go round and love them both equally x


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- I hear this too that you love them each differently. Im worried about everyone paying so much attention to the baby and not her....I am sure I can give her the attention she needs and share them because I am aware of her feelings, but other family may not know to give her some special attention too and dont want her to feel bad. We will make it through some how!


----------



## Phantom710

Mummy & Nypage

so the only thing I can say to you two in regards to expecting baby #2 is from witnessing how NOT to go about it. Definately make them feel special, but overdoing it can cause problems. My SIL was worried about this and now each of them get gifts on the others birthday so they don't feel left out. Also, when #2 was growing (as babies do) out of their clothes and toys, baby #1 also got complete new wardrobes and toys. It ends up being pretty costly in the long run and then the older child gets even more put out if they DONT get something. BUT that's just my two cents. I'm sure you'll both do wonderful xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- yeh i worry about this too, its other people i worry about so me and OH have decided that in the 1st few weeks visitors should be limited to the days where tyler is at nursery only, that way he wont see people coming round fussing over the new baby etc cuz it would be bound to make him feel left out and im not having that, ikno i have enough love and attention to go round and im gonna make sure me and tyler still have our cuddles time and that he still gets his bedtime story time etc plus i feel quite lucky as hes really helpful and tells me all the time how hes going to help me look after the new baby .... hope this doesnt change when shes born haha!!

Our little baby number 1's will be fine when the number 2's come along x

Phantom- i see what your saying here and no i dont agree with that either hun, yeh if i am buying something as a treat for one then i will get for the other, but not for birthdays etc , its just a bit silly and they wont learn that way x


----------



## sam#3

evening all :hi:

it was my middles 5th birthday today and i had heaps tp do since 6.30am i have only just sat down and i am in loads of pain in ym ribs and really low - i think i may have overdone it today.... i think a chill day at home tomo is on order


----------



## BabyDeacon

:hi:

sorry its been a while!!! missing all the updates! :dohh:
so anyways hello i have a bad back ache well i say bad nothing to worry about think i really should do some hip movements and excersices think im starting to do the duck bottom :haha: i asked hubby to give me a back rub of which he did..... :dohh: with thinbs and fingers! gosh so hard i was like just rub it with the whole of ur hand pmsl think he'ss be brill in labour pushing his fingers into my back take my mind of the pain down below! :haha::haha: anyways after him finally getting it right it settled down! 

we done some of the nursery here it is https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/667771-nursery-progression.html

but atm im LOVING being PREGNANT! im loving my bump! and really not worrying about weight gain (2.5- 3 kilo's there abouts im not to sure on pre preg weight :blush:) 

im off to a family chirstening tomorrow so will upload a pic of me in the dress later today or tomorrow :-D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Baby Deacon - Your nursery is coming along & is gonna look fab!! :)
Hope you enjoy the christening!! :)


I am also enjoying being pregnant, The only complaints i have right now are my dreaded piles that are really really painful :( and the fact that i am kinda short of breath some days too :(


----------



## katerdid

Ugh, tonight I have been plagued with random Braxton Hicks combined with leaking boobies. I am not having a good night - thank god that I don't have to work tomorrow and can afford to squirm about until early morning lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sorry your having a crappy time kait :( i seen ur fb status too , hopefully pregnancy will start treating you kind soon x


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls-

I have been so busy with work my whole body just hurts like mad:( Now this whole week im at Daycamp with my daughter. I volunteered for it before my bfp and its a full week, 8 hrs a day, outside only, with like 16 girls in my unit. I am not going to make it I dont think. Not to mention- Whats Up with This PEEING???? Seriously. At night, I sleep with the dryest mouth ever becasue afraid to drink anything because im up like 5-6 times peeing. How am I even producing that much without drinking? I am so fed up with the peeing all the time, thought 2nd tri it was supposed to be better! LOl

Glad some of you love pregnancy:) IDK if i'd go that far. Hahaha. I love feeling my baby, that may be the end of my love for pregnancy. I hate the weight gain and huge stomach and sore muscles everywhere and peeing and headaches and feeling like im going to fall over if I walk only a block....basically I feel like a 90 year old. Yay!~ 

Well, on such a positive note, hope you are all doing well! !


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm starting really to feel the extra weight. like climbing the stairs is more tiring than it used to be. size-wise, I am almost as big as I was at 30 weeks last time. a few colleagues, who I have worked with a few years and knew me last time, said I am massive. ah jeez. couple of them who had 2 kids said they were a *lot* bigger second time around. sheesh, I can't contemplate being bigger in the end. bigger earlier but then plateauing I can deal with, but not bigger full stop!

also starting to feel slightly breathless sometimes and palpitations after eating in the morning. exact same thing happened last time but it was around 32 weeks+. it's only slight right now, so hopefully will stay slight for a while. if it carries on I can't have my usual breakfast, have to have eggs and protein. no cereal or bread for me!

as for loving pregnancy? hmmm. I love feeling the baby as he is such a wriggler! I don't mind looking bigger but I don't like the tiredness and insomnia and heartburn that comes along with it. but this is probably my last pregnancy, so I *am* trying to enjoy it.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I am also starting to feel the extra weight, its a struggle when the weather is so hot too, Also Mary Jo, Im also getting the breathlessness and palpitations after eating, its really uncomfortable sometimes i feel like i have to take a really deep breath.

I have days where i really enjoy my pregnancy but there are some days where its just too much :(


----------



## Phantom710

Definately feeling the weight here, and i'm so much less....mobile. as far as, it takes massixe effort to switch positions i.e going from sitting/laying etc. Yesterday was the 1 year anni for hubs and i! super neat, we just spent a calm day at home. didn't leave the house. etc. etc.

A few hundred posts back i had mentioned a prenatal listener? the one that you can use late in ur 2nd tri to ear baby's heartbeat/movements/ etc. Well, I finally broke down and bought and i super love it :) Obviously not as clear a diaper((edit, i meant doppler, but decided to leave the typos for a laugh) but we find the heartbeat and even heard hiccups :O

1.5 weeks left of 2nd tri. I feel crazy excited and way overwhelmed at the same time. Baby bump pics coming as well as some stuff for baby i picked up in a day or two :O 

Glad everyone is feeling marginally well, hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Phantom happy anniversary glad you had a nice day x

The fetal listener sounds good and im glad your impressed :) ...... diaper :rofl: 
I cant believe were gonna be moving into the final stretch of the 3rd tri in the next week or so eeeek!! Next step from there is meeting our babies!! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

I totally feel the weight! And am much much larger and more front heavy this time around. Its affecting my knees! Badly! 

So get this- I stupidly volunteered for day camp for my daughter's girlscouts(not sure if UK will know what this is...). We are outside truckin around with backpacks through woods, hills, rivers for 8 hours a day this whole week! Making fires, making projects, hikes, games, swimming, etc. ...I went to training today for 2 hours and almost died. NOW im definitely feeling that extra weight. I am not looking forward to this. Was such a bad idea to volunteer pregnant. Its too too hot in my state right now for me to want to be stuck outside 8 hours straight. Ugh.


----------



## sam#3

hey all i had a bit of a scare fri eve i got rushed to labour ward with regular painful contractions - after several hours, tests and monitoring they found i wasnt in labour but that i had aggrevated my uterus by overdoing it so i have been warned to take it easy and slow down - with 3 other kids inc a 2.5 yr old and a big house to run that is no eay thing to do!!


----------



## nypage1981

Glad ou are ok Sam!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh Sam bet that was scary but glad your ok, try rest as much as u can xx 

Ladies ... 100days to go..... Double digits tomorro!


----------



## Phantom710

Wow, glad everything is ok now Sam. 

I know! I notced the whole double digits thing yesterday. I was like HOLY CRAP.


----------



## katerdid

:hugs: Poor Sam! Hope you're able to get enough rest with all your kids running around :sleep:

____________________________________________________________________________

https://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/o.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/n.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/e.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/0.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/h.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/u.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/n.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/d.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/r.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/e.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/d.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/0.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/d.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/a.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/y.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/s.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/0.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/l.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/e.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/f.gifhttps://www.desiglitters.com/i/30/t.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Exciting!!!


----------



## sam#3

Yep ill be fine - im used to the chaos!! I am just grabbing down time when i can, in the evenings i dont do anything if i can help it!!!

Its certainly flying by isnt it!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Certainly is .... wonder when it will start to slow down lol my guess is about 32weeks x


----------



## sam#3

I think at about 32 weeks too - its that 'so near yet so far' point!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

True! :) 3rd tri next week too!!!


----------



## Phantom710

So, for tomorrow if you ladies are bored and want to imagine a funny picture:

As you know I work at a hospital. They are doing a haz-mat drill and have asked me to play a victim. So for a laugh you can imagine my 6.5 month preggo belly, stretchmarks included, laying on a stretcher in a bathing suit, pretending to be unconsious. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

*DOUBLE DIGITS!!! Yay!!*


----------



## BabyDeacon

WOW!!! happy double digit! 99 days till our EDD


----------



## Mary Jo

oh dear lord! 99 days and we still havent moved house :cry:


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy Double Digits! Time is Flying.​*


What is is that we start at? Something like 250? To lazy to do the math. hehe


----------



## Mary Jo

I think we start at 280!


----------



## Phantom710

we've been preggo almost 200 days? CRAZY!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

26weeks tomorrow https://www.pic4ever.com/images/studsmatta.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/09/z4e1d449c32b32.gif


1 week till were officially in the 3rd tri https://www.pic4ever.com/images/19.gif


----------



## BabyDeacon

OMG 1 week!!! EEEKKKK happy 26 weeks!!!


----------



## Phantom710

*HAPPY 26 WEEKS!!!​*

_*This means we only have 1 week left in 2nd trimester than it's on to the home stretch.  SUPER EXCITING! Kinda scary for me though, anyone else?*_


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yep ...... scary for me too!! :)


----------



## katerdid

I'm scared out of my wits lol. I feel like I still have so much to do before baby comes!


----------



## sam#3

woohooo.... happy 26 weeks ladies :D

I cannot believe how fast this is going... not long now XD XD XD sooo exciting!!

Im pretty sure my little lady is head down atm as im getting some lovely head grinding against cervix feelings tonight!! Lavvvvly!

When does everyone have their next appt with anyone? We have a consultant appt a week on mon, and i need to call the midwife to make an appt for 28 weeks too for a repeat of iron count bloods... fun!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My next appointment is my 28week one and its on 5th august, i will be getting my Anti D injection then too :(


----------



## Phantom710

Next Appt is on the 20th for 27 weeks :)


----------



## Mary Jo

my next appt should have been at 28 weeks, which is July 27th, but I miscalculated and booked it for the 20th. hoping it won't be a problem, because it would really suit me to leave it, since it is looking hopeful that we'll complete on selling my flat/buying our new house that week, and it would be a right pain to have to come back for an appt. an even bigger pain if we were moving on the 27th itself.

I know they do bloods for iron, etc, again, but surely one week out won't really matter?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I hope not cuz mine aint till the 5th august!! :(


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm sure it'll be be fine for both of us. my appts were never exact last time round, not even to the right week mostly, it just so happens that all my scans and appts have been on Wednesdays this time and all booked so far in advance that they were in the right week. :lol:

went to the doc today about my heartburn. Gaviscon Advance hasn't been working, plus I cant afford to keep buying it (and can't be bothered to keep going back for more prescriptions, since I was going through a massive bottle in a week). so I've been prescribed omeprazole, which worked well last time. hoping it is a miracle worker because I completely forgot to buy anything for emergencies/transition, and there's nowhere left open now that I can get to easily and buy a box of Rennies if I absolutely need it for tonight. we have milk, that's going to have to do. but I'm nervous!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

fingers crossed the omeprazole works mary jo, theres nothing worse than heartburn i hate it , ive got it really bad again too and i am considering phoning the midwife to see if theres anything she can give me as like you.... nothing is working and i cant afford to keep buying it all x


----------



## Mary Jo

it is so awful. last time I got omeprazole at 29 weeks, so I am a little ahead of myself, but I am bigger. I am sure my tummy is more squashed up than it was at 26 weeks before. when I first got the Gaviscon Advance it was ok, got me through the night anyway, but then it ran out and I couldn't face taking Adam back with me to the docs, but couldn't get an appt for the days my husband was home. so I bought it but I must have spent £20-£30 over the last 3 weeks, and I can't carry on like that. 

thankfully the doc was great. he was going to prescribe ranitidine but when I told him omeprazole really worked well last time he said ok, if you know it works you can have it. I was worried he'd insist I try ranitidine first but no. :)

can you go to your GP for something better? it's just one of the worst side-effects IMO. up there with SPD.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ranitidine Is the only thing that helped with my Pre pregnancy heartburn but is it safe for pregnancy use?? I will maybe mention that stuff your on. 
I agree it's deffo one of the worst alongside SPD


----------



## Mary Jo

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Ranitidine Is the only thing that helped with my Pre pregnancy heartburn but is it safe for pregnancy use?? I will maybe mention that stuff your on.
> I agree it's deffo one of the worst alongside SPD

they're both safe for where we are in our pregnancies. not for 1st tri, when all LO's systems are developing, but we're practically 3rd now. really hope you get a prescription for one or the other. :hugs:


----------



## sam#3

some 26 week bump piccies :cloud9: nearly time for 3rd tri :D


----------



## Phantom710

UGH Heartburn SUCKS. Got it for the past three nights, no matter when/what I eat. It's gone by morning for me *knock on wood* but It keeps me up at night pretty late. I thought I had heartburn in 1st trimester, this is like nothing I've ever had before.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sam - lovely bump pics :) :)

Phantom- :( seems heartburn has got most of us ..... its awful!! & LOL at your ticker again .... baby can roll its eyes!!


----------



## sam#3

i havent had heartburn yet but there is plenty of time im sure!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

no heartburn for me just yet either bet were gonna jinx our selfs now!


----------



## katerdid

God, heartburn is the bane of my existence now. I have to down a cup of milk and eat 5 million tums to make it go away for 2 seconds lol. Can't wait til that part is over!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam & Victoria - you 2 are soo lucky escaping heartburn .... Let's hope it skips you completely


----------



## Mary Jo

just an update on my heartburn - so happy to report it is COMPLETELY GONE since starting on the omeprazole. :D I can drink water and juice and everything, it's amazing - I'd forgotten what it's like! we had curry last night for dinner and no consequences, nothing. but it's drinking water on an empty stomach when I am thirsty in the night that's the best thing. I just couldn't do it before without needing more Gaviscon/Rennies right after, and then cleaning my teeth because I couldn't sleep with a yucky mouth. it was such a palaver.

so don't suffer, ladies. there is something that will help and if you're in the UK you can get it free on the NHS.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh wow that's great Mary Jo !! I'm off to the docs!! Haha x


----------



## sam#3

Super pleased you have something that works :)

I remember having it really bad with #1 i would literally glug down gaviscon out of the bottle every few minutes - and i dont know how true it is but she came out like a baby chimp so if its a hair thing this little lady must be a baldilocks so far!! :rofl:


----------



## Phantom710

I think my baby must have a bald spot. I only get heartburn at night. bahahahha. not a full days worth, so no head of hair for me.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mines gonna be an ape! lol xx


----------



## Phantom710

anyone else getting crazy headaches too?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Luckily no (touch wood) ... i got a few headaches around 16 weeks but nothing since .... thankfully xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I've had a few headaches the last couple of days but nothing really before then, not even in 1st tri, which is when I got them last time. 

today my sides round to my back are aching. like period pain, which is disconcerting, but it's constant, not coming and going every few mins, so I'm not worried. :lol: but it's annoying nevertheless.

I thought Adam would be a hairy beast but he wasn't, he had a respectable covering but not what anyone would call a lot. he was practically bald till he was 1. now he's got quite long curly hair. :D


----------



## Phantom710

Mine has just started he past week or so, I had a few headches in first tri, but nothing since. 

I think I might stop by the doc's office on Monday (or wednesday- since that's when I go in anyways) and see how much they charge for their 3d/4d scans. I can tell baby is already STARTING to run out of room as he doesn't roll and etc as much anymore. so i want to get pics before he's completely mooshed.


----------



## nypage1981

I had headaches bad earlier but havent for a few weeks. Forgotten about them... had to take tylenol once in a while cuz they got icky. 

Anyone get BH? we had this convo before, just wanted to check with you all to make sure im normal. I get BH and they make me have to urgently pee. Is this normal?


----------



## katerdid

I get BH all the time now. They usually come at night which sucks. But mine don't really have to make me pee more than usual. Although I do know they get better when you drink a lot of water...do you use that remedy? That'll certainly make you need the loo.


----------



## Phantom710

I've been getting BH for awhile. Especially if i'm walking (more than like around the house- let's say... around the block kind of walking). And they get kinda painful, but totally die again if I slow my pace or stop walking all together. is that odd?


----------



## nypage1981

BH are weird....I think they're supposed to let up if you lay down and relax. Thats the difference between them and real ones possibly. Sometimes Im not sure if its BH or if its just the baby pushing its entire body outwards on my stomach maybe....it makes my whole stomach feel hard and I need to pee bad. Dunno what that is really. I am afraid such early BH means my body is getting ready for labor too early....scary


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- i was suffering BH for a while i didn't have a clue what they were as i never got them with Tyler but my midwife said she thought it was braxton hicks, i asked her if it meant i would go into labour early & she said that that's not the case, bit i did worry too xx.... Still do sometimes lol


----------



## nypage1981

Guess its our second time around uteruses being loosy goosies! Lol. I also have an alien baby in the tummy this time around, so maybe I wonder if all the movement of baby can cause the uterus to contract sometimes? That may be a stupid thought, but who knows !


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im hoping it means i may go into labour naturally this time rather than being induced .... Heres hoping!!!


----------



## Mary Jo

where are you ladies planning on having your babies? hospital, birth centre, home?

I had Adam in hospital but this time am considering a birth centre as there is one at the hospital we'll likely end up at. (I am too much of a scaredy cat to go to a standalone birth centre or have him at home.) Not sure how I'd cope, though, because I had an epidural last time - mostly because I was totally unsupported for the first half of my labour, they admitted me to the antenatal ward because my waters were leaking, and I was there by myself overnight and it was so awful I just wanted it all to be over, and if it wasn't going to be over soon at least I wanted the pain to be over. I don't know if I'd decide I could deal with it all better if I was supported but I'd like to at least try. this is hopefully going to be our last baby, and I just want to see if I can do it without an epi. (my epi experience was a good one, in that it worked well, and Adam was born normally with no interventions, but I didn't like being strapped down and I hated the needle in my hand.) the birth centre I could go to has birthing pools and gas and air and pethidine. 

I'm just worried that my husband won't agree with this. he loved the epi, as it meant I wasn't a screamer and he didn't have to deal with me being in pain, I just had to lie there waiting and then when they said push I pushed. but it's me going through it and it's going to bother me if I end up making the decision based on his comfort and wants rather than my own. :(


----------



## katerdid

Where I live there are "birthing suits" attached to hospitals, as well as stand alone centers. But also hospitals that have just purely L&D wards. I'm got the choice between 2 different hospitals - one's a teaching place with the L&D ward more geared towards medicine, and the other has birthing suits with jacuzzi's and they are more focused on natural approaches. I'm def going to the latter. Frustrating thing is, my husband is working night shifts now and we can't seem to find a time to actually tour the hospital! I've never even been to this place, so I'm kinna freaking out a bit.


----------



## sam#3

im having a home water birth - it will be my 3rd home birth i love being at home rather than hospital


----------



## Phantom710

I'm having a hospital birth. I considered a home birth, but i think I will ave that for my 2nd pregnancy. I;d like some sort of idea on how i do before i decide to have one. I think i would do a water birth though, if i were to do it at home.

We only have 2 days left of second trimester. I'm torn between celebrating, and attempting to freeze time.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I will be having a hospital birth, not brave enough for a home birth lol so the hospital can put up with me lol 


2days left ...blooming hell its zooming by!!


----------



## sam#3

its amazing how fast this is going - we did a bit more shopping yesterday for her and we sat last ngiht and realised its only 10 weeks until she is considered term for a home birth..... 10 WEEKS O_0


----------



## Mary Jo

I thought the same last night, 10 till considered full term. I have so much to DO. not so much to buy, thankfully, just a new pushchair, a breast pump, a new cover for the car seat and a new mattress for the moses basket. and some bits of clothes. oh, and the present that new baby is going to bring Adam (a kitchen) :D


----------



## Phantom710

Thought I'd share what little nursery I've done. It looks a little bare on the other side of the room as that is where the pack-n-play/travel system is going after we move it from our room. I'll also be adding a bookcase for all his books but haven't bought it yet. currently in the other corner the carseat an stroller are hanging out. 

Gonna have to double post as i can only attach 5 at a time :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0048.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0049.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0050.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0051.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0052.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Phantom710

Here's the last few and some 26 week belly shots. sorry they're not rotated. 

I painted the shelves myself in the first post, and painted the little animal paintings on the wall. Also made the beanie and bootie set. I've been feeling crafty lately.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0053.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0039.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0058.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0042.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0062.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love the photos hunny ,... both nursery & bump are coming on super :)


----------



## katerdid

Aww, love the nursery! https://www.pic4ever.com/images/rollingf.gif


Anyone getting kicks so hard it hurts? Or is my boy just out to get me? :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait - me! Like sometimes im like oooouch that one was not comfy haha you can almost feel the bones inside if u get what i mean x


----------



## katerdid

Glad it's not just me lol. At the end of Will's active time I feel like I should be black and blue...that kid is not forgiving!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha!!! Bless him maybe hes wearing little boots!! :)


----------



## sam#3

Yep - and last night at about 3am i got woken up by a kick it was that hard :O

I sit there and can see my belly going crazy with the kicks/hiccups/punches now too!


----------



## nypage1981

Mine goes so crazy and hard and spazztic sometimes lately that i've actually worried that it was in distress for a moment! Seems so crazy wild in there, like, what the heck is he doing? ANd im constantly having a jumping, and bulging stomach. Its hilarious. 

Great nursery phantom!


----------



## Phantom710

Mine doesn't really hurt yet, but i've had a few that verge on uncomfortable. And he gets hiccups like CRAZY. i woke up this morning (around 3 ish?) and my stomach was jumping all over the place. lmao.

Also ty :) I feel like my nursery pales when i see everyone with their matching curtains and bed sets and paint and all. LOL


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hey!!! well ive started a thread on 3rd tri so there no were on our way! :haha:

heres the thread so we can all introduce our selfs

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/678015-you-ready-us.html#post11786224


----------



## Phantom710

Just pre-registered for baby at hospital. So glad I did. Got all the paperwork out of the way so now i just kinda sign in when I come in and that's that. very handy. And it makes me feel like I accomplished something.

10 more weeks till full term as of tomorrow. EEEE!!!!


----------



## katerdid

Congrats to you for registering! That's something I still need to do...


----------



## Phantom710

Well i couldn't make up excuses any longer... the registry offices are like... 50 feet from mine. hahahaha.

27 week check up tomorrow. wonder what they'll do? :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/11/z4e267378c5a87.gif


Bloomin heck ladies ...... Were in the 3rd tri!!!! :shock:


----------



## sam#3

Wooooooooohooooooooooooooooo.............!!! 

Its the home straight now ladies :D :D :D


----------



## Mary Jo

YAY!!! Happy 27 weeks!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay HAPPY 3RD TRI everyone! Hope time doesn't come to a halt for us! Lol. Time to get busy!! ......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:iron::hangwashing::hangwashing::laundry::dishes::mail::dishes::crib::telephone::help::help::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Phantom710

AHHHHHHHH 
Happy 27 Weeks/Third Trimester Ladies

Appt with the doc today. Can't wait to see where I"m measuring :) 

Baby feels really high lately for some reason. I was sitting, sorta slouched so the ladies were getting held up my by stomach... and he kicked them O.O :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oo let us know how u get on at the doc hunny , my next apt is 5th august thats when i will be getting measured xx


----------



## Mary Jo

I had my mw appt today - she didn't take bloods though since she said when we move house the midwives at the new hospital will want to do all that again. I am sure I'm not anaemic, though, I've had it before and I felt so grim!

she said I was measuring right on track, but didn't give me the actual measurement - when I did it the other day I got 29cm. blood pressure is still fine (amazingly, I thought it'd be through the roof with the stress I've had lately) and everything looks good. :) getting stressed now, though as we should be moving house next week and I will need to register asap at a new GP and choose a hospital. because I'd like to go to a birth centre, I don't know which hospital to go with - the two options both have birth centres but I was told today that my local one (St Helier in Sutton) gets used as an overspill for the labour ward, and the implication was it'd be potluck if there was a room available when I needed it. the other hospital (Mayday in Croydon) has a separate dedicated birth centre, but again no guarantees of getting in... and from what I've read online, if I had to go to the regular labour ward, I'd prefer St Helier. which is closer so I know I'm going to get pressure from my husband just to go there, even though the other is only 20 mins away by car, but I guess that's traffic dependent.

argh. I don't know what to do. also, does anyone know how it works if you do go to a hospital that isn't your local one? do you have to go there for regular antenatal appts as well?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay for the good measurements hunni! :) 
Sorry am not sure about how it works giving birth in a different hosp xx


----------



## Phantom710

I have no idea about thta actually. I was kinda wondering that as if for some reason I went into labor and my hospital didn't have room, I'd have to drive an hour away, and they wouldn't have my records or anything?

My hospital has 3 delivery rooms and an outpatient room with a delivery bed for emergencies. I am from a small-ish town, but sometimes we are completely full up. We had 6 babies born yesterday and the hospital and almost a seventh one but the ladies contractions just like... stopped. haha

I feel like I'm going to be measuring big. When I get home I'll post my first third trimester bump pic. I feel large, but not in charge. hahaha


----------



## Phantom710

Double Poster Alert :haha:

Just got back from the Docs. So far BP is fine, and Baby's heartbeat was 148bpm.

Tomorrow morning I get to suck down the nasty glucose testing juice and then come back in an hour for testing.

I am measuring a bit ahead so he's still a big baby :) 

I asked for a princing list on a 3D/4D scan and before I knew it I had one booked. haha.

They will do a DVD and CD of pics and actual video of the footage. They say the best time to do it is between 28 weeks and 29 weeks and since i'm already measuring that they said I'd need to come in no later than next week for the best possible images. She said they are the closest they can get to what baby will really look like without him being all cramped/not moving.

So, I'm excited for that :)

Doc sees me again in 3 weeks when I'm 30, and then every two weeks until I'm 36.

All this has made me feel slightly overwhelmed. 

I'm having a BABY! O.O

edit:
forgot to mention the scan is only costing me $110 for everything. and the doctor is finally happy with my weight. he congratulated me on being up 15 lbs. Meanwhile, I thought that was HORRIBLE. LOL.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Glad everything is well and brill news about the scan hope you get some good photos!! 

Is anyone else getting upper leg cramps or just me :(


----------



## katerdid

Holy Time Batman - we're 3rd Tri!!!!!

I have my next appt on Friday. Not really looking forward to it. I have a feeling I'm going to get yelled at about my weight - haven't gained anything in a month. Plus I gotta tell them that I want to go to a different hospital (one hour away) and not theirs. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## sam#3

Ive got a consulatant appointment for a check up from when they saw cookie had an echogenic bowel. Im hoping it will be the last one as the consultant has hands like shovels and is REALLY rough with me - when he scanned me i thought he was going to scan the floor he pressed that hard on my belly! :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Is your appointment today sam?? Hope all goes well, I would ask him to stop pressing so hard ..... i imagine its uncomfortable for u, just tell him hes pressing a bit too hard.

also ... phantom- haha check your ticker!! :haha:


----------



## sam#3

No its on monday morn - i forgot to write that bit lol!

Is anyone else really hungry all the time atm? I feel like i could eat a full 3 course meal from the minute i wake up lately!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im always hungry at the minute, also i find myself wanting to eat as it kills off heartburn for a little while lol, I dread to think how much weight ive put on now :cry:


----------



## sam#3

me too... i weighed myself about a month ago and i had put on a stone :S 

im just hoping breastfeeding is going to help shift it!!!

I cant resist eating whatever i want too even if it is cake or biscuits at 9am!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ohh after the baby is born im going to do all i can to loose weight, Bring on the slimfast & green tea!! lol

But ikno what u mean, Ive already had my breakfast this morning & my tummy is rumbling!!! Im always ready for eating https://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif

& Junk food tastes soooooooo much better https://www.pic4ever.com/images/91.gif


----------



## BabyDeacon

oh im going for the plate thingy.... around our way its £35 for the month is 10 mins a day for the first 7 days... then they review you... my friend said she lost a dress size in a month!!! and it has stayed off! 
i supose i really should eat brekkie.... ive had a glass of apple juice so far today


----------



## x-TyMa-x

vicki - oh that sounds good :) hope it works for you!!
Oo apple juice mmmmmm!!! now i fancy some apple juice, i might hafto buy some at the shop :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

I'm always hungry :) 

Especially now, because I know I CAN'T eat. taking my glucose test in about an hour I think. Wish me luck. I'll tell you all the horror of it when I get back. hahah


----------



## sam#3

good luck phantom :)

so afr today i have eated 3 weetabix, cup of tea, cup of coffee, banana sandwiches and 3 choclate rice krispie cakes!!!! thats quite good for me lol especially as i went o the shop too... usually i end up buying snacky things at the shop!

ETA: also a satsuma & 2 spoonfuls of liquid iron!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

mmmmmmm chocolate krispie cakes!!

Ive had 1 bowl cereal, a chocolate bar, bag of crisps & a cheese sandwich and 2 glasses of water.

Im hungry now tho!! no idea what to make for tea Hmmmm https://www.pic4ever.com/images/176.gif


----------



## sam#3

i dont know what to do for tea either... i did pie and mash last ngiht it was so scrummy!! i think it will be something pasta tonight!


----------



## Phantom710

Well, the drink wasn't as horrible as I had heard. They did give me a choice though. Orange or Fruit Punch Flavored. I took te fruit punch. it tasted kinda like......watered down punch with extra sugar added.:wacko: BUT they had it like ice cold, so I think that helped a lot. The last few ounces were a bit icky to swallow. But I prevailed!!!!!! :haha:

NOW, I go back to the lab in a half hour so they can draw my blood. Any of you second/third timers know when you get the results back?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hope all is well and glad the juice wasnt too gross!


----------



## Phantom710

hehe. Well I am gestational diabetes free :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/2004.gif Yay https://www.pic4ever.com/images/2004.gif


----------



## Phantom710

where do you find all these cute little things? (like the monkeys) I don't see them where all the other smilies on here are.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I get them from Here hun :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for no GD phantom!


----------



## katerdid

I had the choice between fruit punch and orange too. I chose orange tho. Tasted like flat super sugary orange soda. Bleh.


----------



## Phantom710

Kater- See, that's what I had head as well. So I decided to try the fruit punch. 

Mummy- https://www.pic4ever.com/images/Just_Cuz_06.gif AWESOME


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hehe they're more fun than the standard Bnb ones!!! 
Much more to choose from!! X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Double post: update from yesterday 
I woke feeling crampy, like a constant period type ache that wouldnt go away, rang GP to see if i could take down a urine sample to rule that out. Anyway they found blood & protein in my sample so I'm on antibiotics for a UTI :( I'm seeing my midwife today as i stupidly booked in a panic yesterday when i saw there was traces of blood in my wee lol now I've read it's apparently normal for a UTI oops!
Oh well i will keep the appointment with her as i will mention my heartburn etc and hopefully she will sort something for that x


----------



## Phantom710

Yikes. I've had 2 UTI's so far and no blood in my urine, I think that would creep me put. haha. Hope all is well :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Back from the midwife all is fine she said its 100% normal for me to have blood & protein in my urine if i have an infection & im not to worry (phew) lol
Got to continue with the antibiotics and send a sample back off when theyre finished to check they have cleared it up properly 

Also the midwife got the Dr to prescribe me some ranitidine for my heartburn


----------



## sam#3

glad you got something for your heartburn hun - and that the urine was all ok :)

this is really really TMI but....... i keep having like a throat burp and it makes me have sick in my mouth... it has been happening everyday :( like i said TMI! I dont know if it will be the start of heartburn and acid indigestion :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ i get this all the time with my acid reflux :(


----------



## katerdid

Glad your ok Kerri - too bad it's a UTI tho. Hope it clears up fast!

I just got back from my appt. Everything is looking great. I magically gained 2lbs in the last couple days so she didn't yell at me about my weight. 11lbs so far...just gotta tell myself it's all for the baby. 
She said Will is head down already yay! So that means I'm being kicked in the ribs, punched in the cervix, and headbutted in the hip lol. I'm measuring spot on, even though I look bigger (hooray short torso).
And my tests came back normal - no diabetes and my iron levels are within normal range. So that's great.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait - Sounds like everything is going great :) Glad all tests are fine and yay for will being head down, I have no idea what position this little lady is in as i feel kicks all over!! 
11lbs is great!! ....... I dread to think how much ive gained now :(


----------



## Mary Jo

I've gained at least twice that. oh well! strict diet for me come January. :D


----------



## katerdid

Well I guess there is a benefit to long lasting intense MS - it's a lot harder to gain weight when you're puking :haha: Otherwise I think I would of gained a lot more!

I feel kicks all over too, but she pressed on my belly and could feel where he was. Pretty neat trick - I can't tell the difference between his bum and his head lol! I just know which side he's on. My belly is almost always slanted up and harder on the right. And when he's moving around you can see it - creepiest thing ever. Gets like 1-2 cm's higher and so hard it hurts.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Crazy isnt it how the MW's can tell where baby is ....... i cant tell the difference either!!

Awww i love watching her wiggling about in there, Your pictures of will making ur bump stick out in your journal were crazy hehe!!
I was watching her today thinking .. aww i cant wait to meet her but im so gonna miss watching this x


----------



## katerdid

Lol, I know - I'd never seen it that slanted before! He's now doing that quite a bit, cheeky little monkey. 

I can't wait for him to come out either. I want to play with him proper and not just rub on him through my belly lol. Can't wait to tickle me some baby feet :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cant wait to see piccies of all our newborns, its gonna feel soo crazy when were all writing posts like "Im in labour" or Our birth stories ..... exciting!


----------



## katerdid

I know - I'm started to get more excited than scared. I wonder who will go first?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno its gonna be great, Ive got no idea who's gonna go 1st but i cant wait to find out ..... Theres gonna be cute little pumpkins everywhere!!!


----------



## Phantom710

When we get a little closer we should make a fun little poll and see who everyone thinks will go first/last/etc.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yes thats a good idea we shud do that :)


----------



## sam#3

Yer we should!! I am currently resisting the urge to get the crib all set up next to the bed etc, i really want to but i think it will make the time drag if i do.. if that makes sense?!?!

I can feel my little cookie is head down, back/bum to the right and arms/legs to the left... if she stays there or not is a different matter!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My crib has been set up for weeks lol , im an eager beaver https://www.pic4ever.com/images/beaverhug.gif

Ooo i wana know what position my baby is in xx


----------



## sam#3

i can tell myself... but as this is #4 im pretty tuned in to my pg body lol!

i will be making you all cringe with cervix changes when 40 weeks arrives!!!

has having the crib up made it drag more??? im trying to leave most things til 37 weeks then have a big splurge - inflate the pool, get the birth box ready, choose the first outfit etc...!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

no its not made it drag for me hun xx
lol at the cringe-worthy cervix changes x

see ur avatar says midwife in the making..... are u studying midwifrey hun u seen to be pretty clued up


----------



## sam#3

yep i am - i have had to defer a year though thanks to this little cookie!!!
its mainly from my own pg and from being birth mad tbh!! i must have read more about pg & birth in the past 2 years than anything else in my entire life combined!! i am incredibly passionate about pg, birth & all things related. Im a total admirer of women and their abilities.
Sorry went on a bit there :blush:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Pregnancy & birth is amazing i love hearing about it, watching the related programmes etc infact being a midwife would be my dream job if i wasnt scared of needles, squeamish about blood etc haha!! xx

Hope you manage to carry on the course when LO is born hun :)


----------



## sam#3

Luckily my oh is giving up work to be a kept man while i train!! i need to get him a bit more domesticated first ;)
It is the best job in the world imo :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Very rewarding job Infact i would say its the most rewarding job someone could do, can u imagine bringing someone elses "whole world" into the world .... must be an amazing feeling xx

Good for you sam stick with it and hope you get there!!


----------



## sam#3

thanks lovely xx

i was going to say on the first page you should write everyones names, and bump colour... then as time gets there it can be updated... who has popped, baby name, time, weight etc. Just so we can all keep up at the end when it all starts getting to be about every twinge!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yes good plan i will do that now :) xx


----------



## sam#3

god just think it wont be long until we are all on here talking about how much sleep we havent had and discussing our childs bowel movements etc!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

ikno!! haha ok done please can u check to make sure ive not missed anyone out or got anyones bump colour wrong


----------



## BabyDeacon

deffo a poll to see whos first....
Ryan is kicking like mental...... ive just had a curry too! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yumm i love curry ...... heartburn doesnt tho :( 
Yay for his kicks hunni :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

seriously ive had one bacth of heartburn for an hour this morning.... it wasnt that bad either.... im hoping ryan is born with a little tuff of hair as this is me starting to have the most little covering of hair.... not to worried about baldness as he is a boy so wont be to bad if he is bald :haha:
there is another one when im slightly older xxxx
 



Attached Files:







mebaby.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 1









me baby2.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

adorable pic :) He will be lovely with hair or without :thumbup: ... the heartburn thing with hair is aparntly a myth anyways ........ **I Think** so you never know he might pop out with a whole head of hair :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

yea my mum had loads of hear burn and i was bald as a coot! pmsl ive added another one too when i was slightly older, ill add a pic of hubby as a baby too soon


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HeHe how awsome are old photos to look back on .... altho i must admit, mine make me cringe!! haha


----------



## katerdid

Aw, cute pics Victoria! 

I love looking at old baby pics of me - I was adorable :haha: My hubby was a right pudge tho, cutest little chubby cheeks. I can't wait to see what traits our son will have. 

Oh OH OH, so speaking of how baby will look! Did any of you do that one website thing where you combine a pic of you and a pic of a man to see what the kids might look like? Crap, I don't know where it was exactly, but there was a big thread I think in 1st Tri a long time ago about it. I'll go look.
EDIT: Here it is --- >Morph photos


----------



## nypage1981

Ugggh. Heartburn, puking hot acid burns in my mouth, tummy aches, indigestion. That's all I am lately:( actually feeling very sick right now. Random act of morning sickness? 

Thanks mummy for the first page list! 

I think I will go first! Heehee.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( ny- can ur doctor not give u anything for the heartburn and reflux.?? It's horrible isn't it, 

I'm clueless at who's gonna go 1st .... My guess is Sam as this is her 3rd baby x


----------



## Phantom710

Sadly, I bet I go last. D=


----------



## BabyDeacon

im hoping mines on time... i hate being late..... so if baby is late im sure ill get rather inpatient and you will get a lot of moaning!! :haha: 
i actually wonder how many of us will have LO on the 19th together??? 87 days!


----------



## sam#3

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> :( ny- can ur doctor not give u anything for the heartburn and reflux.?? It's horrible isn't it,
> 
> I'm clueless at who's gonna go 1st .... My guess is Sam as this is her 3rd baby x

4th baby :blush: lol i dont think i will be first.... i went to 42 weeks with harry, he certainly got his moneys worth out of my uterus!!!! :haha:

I cant wait to see how all of our births go.....

What is everyone birth plan so far?? 
Mine is natural home water birth with no pain relief, no internals and no MW's touching me in fact lol! Me and oh are planning on doing the 'catching' lol!
I want to have at least an hour skin to skin before moving, deliver the placenta naturally and the cord to not be cut until it has stopped pulsing.

Whats your plan?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oo i thought you were having your 3rd ... sorry haah!! x :dohh:

Baby deacon - It will be intresting to see if any of us at all actually go on the 19th ... hopefully one of us will :) I also hope im not overdue again!!

My birth plan is - I havnt got one !! lol , Keeping an open mind about everything like i did last time, Im not turning anything down and i will agree to anything the midwifes feel is safest for me and my baby thefore i dont feel i need a birthplan as such x


----------



## nypage1981

I will let you all know when I go once I speak to the doctor and plan my day! 

Birth plan: c section! Hope the baby is not early, and healthy enough to be in my recovery room immediately so I can nurse right away. Thats about all my plan is! Oh, and to have OH stay with me in hospital so he can help me with breast feeding and stuff right after surgery.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo wonder what date they will give you, do you get to choose??


----------



## nypage1981

I have no idea! I know they don't let you go more than a week before, and my sis bday is 11th....lol so maybe 12? Thats the week before. But not totally sure how they do it yet, I have never had an actual planned c section before.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sorry youve probably said already but my brain is fried https://www.pic4ever.com/images/electricf.gif

Did you have an csection with your 1st xx


----------



## Phantom710

Why are you having a c-section? either you said I didn't see, or i've forgotten already. hahah


----------



## nypage1981

Yes, with Ella I labored for about 14 hours, with most of it very very painful, pushed for 2 (including hanging from some weird pole contraptions) and she wouldnt come out. They then said you can continue for an hour and see, or we do c section. I was dilusional and being held up at this point and had felt all the pain for many many hours, and couldn't go on. So they did c section. Now, I am not ready to try again and go through this all when I may need a section again. Of course, it was all worth it and i'd do all of that again, but think this round would be best for me just to section right away. Specially since this baby's father is larger than my daughter's daddy so may be a bigger baby!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh i dont blame you i would deffo of opted for a planned section this time round if that had happend to me, Well at least this time you may feel more relaxed about the birth knowing you wont hafto go into labour x


----------



## nypage1981

I hope it goes well, it scares me to plan a surgery also though....i wasn't nervous going to the hospital or anything with water breaks since there's a certain unknown naivity...but now, I know what im going for and how to expect stuff so im more nervous!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmmmm i suppose thats true too , You will be fine , in that case then your probably most likely to have your baby 1st :)


----------



## nypage1981

I agree, unless someone really goes early. But hope not too early! We want healthy babies ready for this world!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

we dont want any babies before 37weeks!!

I hope your listening babies!!!! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly, none before 37 weeks. Sounds like a reasonable request!


----------



## Phantom710

Hehehe! No early babies, by order of your mommas!!!

Anyone Else's baby running out of room? Today i keep feeling the weirdest things ever. I think he must be stretching? Especially if i make the supreme mistake of slouching. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mines still on the wiggle alot but i have no idea which position she's in as I'm feeling kicks down by my cervix but also at the very top of my uterus x


----------



## BabyDeacon

(UK:08:55am) Ooo last night Ryan would not stop moving!,,, the song jump jump around was came into my head.... :haha: cause he was certainly jumping around!must upload the video soon you'll have to excuse the whiteness of bump when i do :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cant wait to see video :)
Ive got some videos of her moving in my journal but i never seem to be able to catch the really big kicks!! lol x
Typical x


----------



## BabyDeacon

just listened to it on my pc! i sound like so bad with my breasthing i was trying to kee quiet!!! lol gotta get a song to go over the top! so u dont hear my heavy breathing!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HeHe!! :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

its on my journal......


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Just waitched it now, He was having a right good old wiggle there wasnt he :awww:


----------



## sam#3

i have been getting the feet in my ribs feeling... and for the 1st time in the pg this weekend i have really been feeling pg, heavy and slow!! We took the kids out to the park on sat and i had to sit and have a rest on the way cuz i felt so heavy!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

27+5 thought id add a bump pic
 



Attached Files:







27+5.1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Beautiful bump pic :)

My kicks have been more up in the ribs for the past few days too x


----------



## nypage1981

Pretty sure Mr. Bean found my cervix today. Doubled me over at work. Mean Bean!


----------



## katerdid

I get kicks high up a lot now too. The other day at work he decided to curl up in between my ribs and push outwards. Christ that hurt! 

I'm feeling super preggo now. I waddle around and am never comfortable. I got myself a fitness ball to sit on and that helps a bit, but ugh this back pain is horrid. And I'm getting cramps and pelvic pressure. Bleh...Roll on October.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

The Joys aye Kait lol, Pelvic pains are horrible .. infact im at physio today at 4 for my SPD x

The cervix kicking is not an enjoyable experience!! lol


----------



## BabyDeacon

hi all! I got my GTT tomorrow :cry: and growth scan on thursday :happydance:.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Boo for the GTT ... Yay for the scan :)

Ive not been offered the GTT x


----------



## BabyDeacon

they told me im having a GTT,, high bmi... but hey at least i get extra growth scans lol!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay hope all goes well with the test & scans :) 

Im really want another 4d scan :cry:


----------



## sam#3

we had a follow up appt with the consultant yesterday morn and all he did was my bp, listened in to cookie, dipped my wee and measured my fundal height.... he said everything was perfectly normal but that he wanted me to go back to see him at 36 weeks.... i WILL not be doing that!! I know damn well it will consist of the same tests (which the MW will be doing at that point every appt anyway) and a conversation about my birth being better off in hospital - erm no ill pass thanks!! I politely accepted the appt and plan on cancelling it this morn!!


----------



## Phantom710

Aww Baby Deacon-- I'm sure the GTT won't be completely horrid, but YAY for scans!!

My 3D/4D scan is tomorrow :D

It's kinda bittersweet, as that's the last scan I'll get so I'll have to wait 9-12 weeks without a scan to look forward too. Haven't had to do that since beween 9 weeks quickie scan and 18/19 weeks anomaly scan.

I feel like today and tomorrow morning will never end as my scan isn't until late afternoon :(

So expect lots of posts from me tomorrow trying to pass the time. hehehehe.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

cant wait to see how ur scan went , hope u get some nice photos x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/13/z4e2fbac377d9b.gif


Were Getting Closer :thumbup:

& LOL At phantom's Ticker again!! :haha:


----------



## Mary Jo

happy 28 weeks! :D

sorry I've been a bit quiet - we've finally got a date to move house... this Friday :happydance: so I've been busy organising things. not packing, my husband has done all that, and I won't be lifting or carrying anything either, apart from the baby :D

so excited that this whole nightmare of buying and selling is soon to be over, and we can get settled in our little house. never thought when we put the flat on the market in Nov that we'd be moving with just 12 weeks till my due date. just relieved I didn't get preg. in Nov, or I'd only have 2 weeks left!

hope your 4D scan goes well, Phantom. :) thinking of trying to get one myself in a couple of weeks, around 30 weeks. part of me feels like leaving it and not having one, and having a surprise when he's born, but then I feel bad about having one for one baby and not the other. just got so much to do, and lots of things to get, and I could spend the money easily on other stuff...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im jealous of all your scans i want another 4D!! :brat:

Mary Jo - Excellent News about the move! Hope it goes smoothly for you!! :)


----------



## katerdid

https://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1553/z4e2ffe1c4f270.gif 


Mary Jo - hope Friday goes smoothly for you!! 

Hey, I've got a question: My mom had really fast labors with us (like 2 of her kids the doctor barely got in the room in time to catch as we were coming out!!). Is this kinna hereditary? Like, I know everyone is different, but does this give me a better chance of having fast labor?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive heard that if your mum had a quick labour you could too, but tbh hun im not sure how much truth is in this ........ But heyy you can always hope!! :thumbup:

I cant believe we only have 9weeks till term & 12 weeks till due date!!!


----------



## Phantom710

WOOHOOO 28 weeks. It's so scary to think we could all be in labor in 9 weeks. :O

I'm anxious to hit the big 30 it's liek the home stretch, you know?

Had to stay home from work today. Hubby had a bug on sunday/monday and since I decided to be all loving and take care of him. I do to! D=

was up until 6am this morning. it was like morning sickness all over. 

Not to mention, the one time baby decided to do like 2 hours of constant rolling and moving. Normally I'd have been so happy.... but I think it made it worse. :haha:

Am feeling slightly better and I think the my fever broke in the night, so I'm still going to go to my scan. 

:dohh: @ my priorities.

and LOL. love'n my ticker. but it hink that was true as of like... 10 weeks ago.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ aha yeh your probably right about the ticker hehe!!

Oh noooo hope thats it all out now and your on your way back to good health , and i would totally stay off work & still go to the scan :thumbup:


----------



## katerdid

Poor Michelle....such a naughty hubby for giving you a bug!! I hope you feel better! And can't wait to see how your scan went!!!! Lucky you getting a 4d scan!


----------



## Phantom710

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgd8gelltWg

weird song in the background.... i just picked a song from youtube so i didnt have to edit anything in. 

I'm lazy. lol. 

looks better if you full-screen it.


----------



## katerdid

AWWWWW! How neat! I love the little yawn, so precious!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm probably totally biased, but I think he's pretty cute :O lol hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

That is so precious & now i don't want another 4d scan .... I NEED another 4d scan!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Hahahahahahhaaha :) 

Honestly if you have the extra money to spare I definitely recommend it. Going in I was still a little mixed cause I felt like I could spend the 110 dollars elsewhere, but as soon as i saw him all fat and chubby i was like "GIMMMMMEEEEEEE!!!!!!" hahaha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I want one so bad!! :(

Heres my 28week bumpy
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1558.jpg

& Lay Down 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/Picture0001.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

your bump is amazing. I'll get hubby to take some today and post them later. my bump is so not the most attractive. :S


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yay get some bumpalicious piccies on xx


----------



## nypage1981

Cute baby Phantom

and cute bump mummy!


----------



## katerdid

Nice bump Kerri!

Took this one tonight from my phone. Lol, my bump makes my boobies look so itty bitty :haha: (And yes, that is pink in my hair...red dye gone awry oops!)
https://i51.tinypic.com/2wn20dv.jpg

I just got hit with the major munchies so I think I'm in for a big growth spurt! Have been eating everything in sight the past couple days lol. 

Been looking at cribs finally :) I'm in love with the Storkcraft Portofino set but it's expensive. Think I may end up with either the Graco Lauren or Graco Stanton depending on which set I can get. Lauren has a set with the changing table, mattress and convertible crib but it's out of stock at the store we get 10% discount at. Stanton has just the convertible crib and the mattress set for $100 cheaper and it's in stock, but we have 2 months so I'm gonna wait and see. So excited!!!!!!

Also, this is super OT but found it hilarious despite the fact I am a natural blonde lol: https://autos.yahoo.com/news/million-dollar-fender-bender.html


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Impressive bump now kait he's had a growth spurt!!


----------



## sam#3

lush bump pics ladies - mummy2tyler you look so glam still <3

ive got the midwife today for blood tests - JOY!! I have been glugging down the liquid iron in the past few days to hope it will be enough to get my levels up!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou i certainly dont feel glam somedays haha! :haha:

Oo hope the blood tests arnt too yak .... and hope your levels are all good :)


----------



## sam#3

yer me too i hate blood tests, the only thing comforting me is that they come to me at home and do it so the kids can distract me.

i hardly ever feel glam - i am currently sat on the sofa in my pj bottoms, sleep bra and night shirt having a slouch after doing the housework!!!!

oh does anyone want to do the fbook thing?!?!? if so im sam newman on there :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im on facebook i will go add you now :) 
Im already friends with Kaitlyn on there x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

here hun add me cuz theres a few sam newman's this is My Facebook


----------



## sam#3

it wont let me follow the link it just comes up with a warning - pm me your details and ill add you


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Done :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

ooo pick me :) My Name is Michelle Elizabeth Cluff on there. I have a 3d ultrasound pic for my profile pic and I live in utah, usa :) heheheh.... just leave a little comment along with your add request so I know it's you guys and not some creeper. hehehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive requested you michelle xx :) added a little message too so you kno im not a creeper hehe!! :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

October Mummies

A facebook group for october mummies , its nice you should all join x


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls! I just asked to join the October Mummies on FB! 

Mummy- love the avatar pic! So cute!


----------



## Phantom710

accepted you, and now going to go add october mummies


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yayy! :) xx


----------



## Phantom710

nypage---whats ur facebook? :)


----------



## Phantom710

double postttt----

Not sure if we've talked about this, but is this "it" for anyone? or does anyone have plans for another baby?

As for us, we're planning on 3, but things could change. I do want to have at least one more pregnancy, and DH and I also like the idea of adopting our last. SOOO....who knows. hahaha.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

This will probably be my last pregnancy as we only planned to have 2 x

Michelle - Lovely avatar xx


----------



## katerdid

I want 2, although dunno now... I'll have to be really crazy to get preggo again lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( your really not enjoying at are you kait , :hugs: .... pregnancy isnt for everyone but the outcome is amazing xx 
My mate has 3 children yet she Hates pregnancy lol, 

William will be here before you know it xx


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, I thought I would, but oh well. You're right, I do get the best reward after it's over :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You certainly do , The minute you see his cute little face your gonna forget all about the 9months of crappiness youve been through xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

OMG just had to post.....

8 weeks 3 days till were TERM
and 11 weeks 3 days till were due

81 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeeek how exciting is it :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

Michelle's Curious

posted this thread in third trimester, and i'd love to see you ladies answers definitely. I realize I already know some of them, but I just came up with a list of questions off the top of my head :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive filled it in hun :) x


----------



## Phantom710

read your answers. so neat to see everyone's different views :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yeh it was a good idea , ive been reading through them all x


----------



## sam#3

Ooo good questions ill fill them in tomo when im more with it!!


----------



## Phantom710

:) can't wait :)


----------



## sam#3

filled out - although i should have steered clear as its seriously pissed me off the amount of people planning on brutalising their children :nope:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

The ear piercing??


----------



## nypage1981

I am assuming the circumcising. Lol.


----------



## Phantom710

eek.... that means I'm one of the ones pissing her off D= 

on a different note though:

It's August. Our second to last full month of pregnancy. :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

noo i dont think its you michelle i think its the number of people who are willing to pierce their kids ears etc 

and yay for august woop not long for us now ladies!!!! anyone getting nervous??


----------



## Phantom710

Nervous that I won't have everything I need. So far I haven't got to the "OMG BABY IS COMING OUT WHERE?!!!!!!" part of nervous yet. :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

haha!! Yeh i keep thinking im almost ready with everything bought apart from extra clothing etc but then i think hmmmm am sure ive forgot something

Also the labour part - its a scary thought yet im also quite excited In hoping that i could possibly go naturally this time and not have to be induced ***fingers crossed***


----------



## sam#3

its both but mainly the circ i HATE it with an uncontrollable raging passion!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katerdid

https://img27.imageshack.us/img27/2610/z4e38bc12306d9.gif


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/15/z4e38f4aebdddd.gif


1 more week & we will of hit the big 30!!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
8 weeks till term
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ exciting & scary!! :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

feeling rather set back from a comment on facebook...... dont know if im taking it to heeart... heres my post from the another thread...

OOOh i was taken aback about this comment left on my status...
i should actually put the status up to what the comment was related too...
STATUS:

Wow 8 weeks till I'm TERM and 11 weeks till 40 weeks,, it's an amazing feeling knowing that what we've tried for, for so long and its really not that far away now! 2 year's and it's only a matter of weeks now, Trevor I love you so much your going to be the best daddy ever!

COMMENT:

you guys are soon to embark on the toughest yet greatest journeys of your lives enjoy Ur last few months as free people but also get lots of rest too.


my feelings:

ive had loads of messages asking why is it toughest journey?... ive suffered with depression when my dad was really ill,, and i was like free people? hmm im not gonna be a slave...
i dont do clubbing only been a few times in my whole life first time was my hen night!... id rather pop around some one or they pop around here and have a take away and chat... i go out for days last min which i know is gonna change will have to have 10 mins to think about and grab all babys stuff im not one to drink, if we went out for a meal i only have a glass of wine if im with some one else thats having a glass, hubby dont drink at all so its not something thats "normal" for us...
i know things are gonna change and it will be a complete change of life style
but i just deleted the comment i just didnt understand the comment where she was trying to get at... 
she is one of my besties and introduced me to here so feel i cant really rant as she see's everything i doooo.....


----------



## sam#3

i agree being a mum is definately one of the toughest but one of the greatest journeys in life - and i think the person commenting probably means enjoy the things that will become hard when life as a parent starts - going out, enjoying a long bath, having a date with your OH etc


----------



## BabyDeacon

this is the reply i just got... im not going to comment cause yet again i obviously can't say anything right. :(:(


WTF talk about make a pregnant woman feel bad!!! 
GRRRR just annoyed!!! 

anyway just phoned MW cause i havnt had my GTT results and im feeling rather wheezy today and wondered if its safe to take my asthma pump ive not needed to take it al all since being preggers.... dont have a clue


----------



## sam#3

^^??


----------



## BabyDeacon

sam#3 said:


> ^^??

this is what she said to me..... i dont undertstand it......

as for mw theyve just called back and my GTT are all ok normal and i can have asthma pump! she was a lovely midwife, had a little joke ect.. :flower:


----------



## sam#3

i think im a bit confused lol i am assuming she means the things i put in my post above?? :shrug:

good news about the midwife call :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

haha quoted the wrong one!!! pmsl!!!!! she replied to me when i asked her what does she mean she replies i wont comment as i can say nothing right......


----------



## sam#3

Ahhhhhhhhhhh i get it now LOL!!


----------



## nypage1981

I think just being able to get up and take an hour in the kitchen making dinner and cleaning it to your liking while having a grown up conversation with OH is freedom! That kind of stuff is taken for granted and you get it back around....oh, 5 years somewhat!


----------



## sam#3

totally agree! leaving the house without it being a military operation is another thing taken for granted!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Having a bath on your own with NO disturbances is another https://www.pic4ever.com/images/bathtime.gif haha!!


----------



## sam#3

and :sleep:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, yes, sleeeeep. Luckily pregnancy sucks that out of you too!


----------



## sam#3

i am already waking reguarly in the night thanks to heat/bladder/kicks and im sure its my body preparing me for the night feeds!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

same sam! I wake almost everynite without fail for some reason then Tyler wakes up everyday at 6.5am! Leaves me super tired the next day but suppose i might as well get used to it!! lol x


----------



## Mary Jo

I took a belly pic today to mark our 29 weeks :D - 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/d73b38cb.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:hi: bump!!! :) :)


----------



## sam#3

lush bump :)

i wake up every night without fail between 3-4am - i think it might be when i give birth as all myother 3 have been dring the night

my kids are also up between 6-7am so im shattered but like you say....... might as well get used to it :D


----------



## sam#3

Here is a bump piccy from today (really low all of a sudden)



and one from 10 weeks ago to show growth!!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

Woot! 8 weeks till Term. CRAZY!

Happy 29 Weeks all!!! :)

-bahahahahah at my siggy again!!!!!!! I totally agree


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Love the bump piccies ladies :) Sam deffo looks lower x

HeHe at the ticker - Agree too! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Cute bumps! I am angry as Sunday my aunt who is a nurse for labor j delivery was commenting how big I am for due in October, and was very rude and ego hurting. When I am no bigger than any other lady who is same as me. Plus I'm 5'1 so it sticks right out. She just made me feel really bad about it. Bitch!

At night, I am up at 12, 1,3,4,5, etc. Lol. Not all the time but most nights is a few times! Then lately baby is a rock star at 5 am so I guess he will be an early riser!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I hate when people feel its their right to make judgement on how big or small you look, Your bump as far as ive seen nicole looks perfect size for 29weeks , ignore her some people cant help themselves but make comments .... people do it to me all the time too & it pisses me off!

Seems none of us are sleeping very well, we will hafto make a "Midnight thread" for when our little ones are here and were all up everynight at daft o clock!! haah


----------



## nypage1981

I remember being awake all alone with my daughter at weird times in the night and felt all alone in the world! Like no one else was awake. Lol. I dreaded night time.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well at least now you will know chances are.... One of us is awake with you lol xx


----------



## BabyDeacon

Look what i just had to buy!!!​


:happydance::happydance::happydance:
it has a little bow if its too girlie then i will remove the bow..​


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Arghhh thats cute!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Cute! I am adicted to buying halloween sleeprs...I have 3 of them, a pumpkin hat, and a monkey snow suit that could be a constume. But still looking at baby costumes! Stop me!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I have been looking at them too lol, not bought any yet but will be buying at least 1 halloween style outfit for the baby to wear on halloween! :) Tyler will be dressing up again too as we will be taking him out Trick Or Treating x


----------



## nypage1981

Is it cold or warm there usually for halloween? It gets quite cold here so one of us will probably have to stay in with the newborn....we will see, I am secretly hoping that I go 2 weeks before the 19th so that I can heal from the c section by halloween to go trick or treating!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Dark & Cold hun ... & Usually raining too!!! lol 

Yehh im asking my mum to sit with the new baby while we take Tyler out trick or treating as its something he really enjoys, Altho last year we went with my mate & his little friend in which case OH would stay with the baby.

Aww yehh i hope your able to go trick or treating too ... fingers crossed x


----------



## nypage1981

I hope I can! Its my daughter's fave holiday. There are usually parades, haunted houses, hay rides, pumking patches lots of activities to go to. I live in the United States' "Halloween Capital of the World". Lol. We actually usually throw a huge halloween party for her here and transform our garage into a big haunted house but I can be doing that this year. Booo! Its the first thing I thought of when I got my due date was how this screwed up all our halloween fun! Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aww i love how america go all out for halloween, They really get into it and the decorations etc you see are fab!!!! Its not really that big of a deal over here in the uk but i would like it to be lol , Think the way the americans do it is fab!

Aww no way that your not gonna be able to do your plans, :( Am sure she will still enjoy it though & she will have her own special pumpkin baby there too!!


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly! I am trying to talk a friend into having the party this year! Its their turn. 

I am so jealous of my sister. She has a FB post that she is only 10 days away from her due date. No fair! I am 10 weeks! Seems like a long time now. Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno..... Somedays i feel so ready to have her & im like omg october is ages away!!! Then other days im glad ive still got the 10weeks!!! lol xx

Is everyone organised with their baby buying ...... have you still got lots to do??


----------



## nypage1981

I have LOADS of baby buying to do! OH has been redoing construction in our bedroom and bathroom for the last 2 months so baby buying has been limited. We have a lot to buy its insane! How bout you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I think im pretty much done apart from few bits like deffo more clothing/bibs/socks etc needed. Erm want to stock up on nappies/Milk etc etc but got most of the basics now ............... I think!! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Did you have to buy new crib/ stroller/ play gym/ basinette all that all over again or use the old ones?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

The only thing we had left over from Tyler was the Cot & The Highchair.
We bought a new moses basket and pram (stroller) etc new cuz we sold Tylers stuff when we moved house xx

What about you??


----------



## Mary Jo

I have most of Adam's stuff, so will be reusing it. the only things we're getting new are a mattress for the moses basket (as it's been in storage in a loft), a tandem pushchair, a breast pump and a replacement cover for the car seat, as it's been in my friend's basement and I think it's grown mold or mildew. everything else is fine.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thats handy then mary jo..... good your having a boy too as you can use adam's stuff again.
If we had kept alot of Tylers stuff we would still of had to buy new as were having a girl this time and most of his stuff was pretty "Boyish" x


----------



## nypage1981

What do you all do with a moses basket? I am researching them and basinettes but am confused. So does a moses basket be used to have them sleep in next to your bed, and do they go up on a stand? If so, how do they not fall off the stand?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yehh they sleep in them next to our bed, Its got support rails on the stand to hold it in place ..... This is the one weve gone for only weve got a rocking stand instead 
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/moses.jpg


----------



## Mary Jo

we never had a stand for our moses basket, he only slept in it during the day downstairs, and I think we'll do the same this time. we just set it on the settee and when he was bigger, wedged it in place more securely with a cushion. whether we can do this depends on whether Adam leaves it alone! ours turned out to be such good value, he was taking naps in it up to 7 months old.

I've been going through my baby clothes that have been in storage at my mum's. I definitely don't have enough, as I only really kept newborn things I'd bought, and ones I really liked that were gifted. I remember giving bagfuls away. I don't mind, it's nice to have some old favourites but still have an excuse to go shopping for this one! I always prefered neutrals so even if we'd had a girl, the little baby clothes would have worked. :)


----------



## nypage1981

I kept nothing from my daughter, but she was 7 years ago so im sure I wouldnt want to use any of it anyways! My biggest things that I cant decide on are the bassinett, crib and stroller. Having such hard times deciding!


----------



## Phantom710

AWWWW I replied early and I guess it didn't post.

Anyways: the main of it was that I still feel kinda behind in the baby buying department but I have to imit myself until my 2nd shower so people actually have things to buy. hehe.

I did buy my breast pump yesterday ((totally tried it out :blush: and i was kinda disappointed when nothing came of it. :haha: ))

That leaves the swing that I want as far as big items, and then all I have left is clothes and bottles. I'm up to three bottles now. :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

ooooh i have 6 bottles! I have 3 different brands, I wanna try them all. Lol. 

OH keeps telling me, order a crib, pick out a basinett....etc. Im just having a hard time committing! What is your baby going to sleep in?


----------



## Phantom710

We bought a pack-n-play for our room. it has the changing table attached, and bassinet until they're 15 lbs then the pad moves down to the bottom and they can sleep there. 

I had so many people tell me their crib didn't get any use until the kid was like 1-1.5 years old I figured i'd wait and see how this baby sleeps and all before buying one. Then, one of DH's cousins gave us a bassinet, so that's out in the living room for baby to hang out in when i'm not in the bedroom.

I have absolutely no idea what brand is best. Everyone says something different. So far I have a Play tex drop in nurser one, and then the two evenflo bottles that came with my breast pump. hehe


----------



## Mary Jo

arrrghgghhghgh... think I'm going to have to change my diet in the morning. I usually have cereal & milk, but - just like last time - I've started having palpitations and feeling really weak and like I just have to lie down, about 45 mins-1 hour after. and I just can't when I have Adam to stay awake for (though I did yesterday because he and I are up at my parents' for a few days while my husband does some stuff to the new house, so they watched Adam for me). grrrr. I noticed it starting up, mildly, a few weeks ago, but it's gone up a couple of notches now. I asked doc last time and he said it was a blood sugar thing, and just temporary. gah. guess I'm going to have to have eggs or yogurt or something. :(


----------



## nypage1981

I have GD and since I fast all night I am not supposed to have carb in the am either. Spikes the blood sugar.


----------



## Phantom710

I've cracked. :wacko:

Today I had a dream I had the baby at 30 weeks. O.O

On the side note, he was perfectly healthy and weighed like a normal newborn.

Oddly though, I woke up feeling like I needed to pack my hospital bag. Cause in the dream I kept saying "we need *object* but I don't have it" LOL

Funny part: When it came time to pump... I held the iphone that I don't have up to my chest, and was like "I have an app for that.":dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ Lol michelle!! How random :haha:

Well ive updated my journal but for those who dont follow heres a little update on me today at my MW check today

Urghh im pretty sure morning sickness is only meant to be in the 1st tri but i felt soo sick this morning as i was getting out the shower, i started to feel that nausea creeping up on me! .... I managed to grab my towel and was crouched over the loo soaking wet in just my towel for 5mins heaving but luckily nothing came up!! .... Strange felt just like MS :( 

My appointment with the midwife went ok apart from yukky blood tests :sick: They make me feel really faint, I got my Anti D injection and MY GOD it hurt!! Not sure i can remember it being that sore last time but OUCHIES!!! 

Baby is Head Down :happydance: 
She Measured me for the 1st time ...... but shes only measuring at 27 instead of 29 ... the midwife said she wasnt worried at all but tbh i am a little concerned :shrug: .... she estimated that if baby stays on this growth track then at birth if i was to go on my due date she would be an estimated 7lbs 2-4oz 

She listened to the heartbeat & i managed to record it on my phone so i will upload that x

Everything else was ok, She thinks i may STILL have a UTI & has sent my wee off to the lab and if i need MORE antibiotics they will contact me.
Also i have low BP but i knew that anyway.

Heres her Heartbeat x
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHhTTo1JIu8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## katerdid

Aw, Kerri that's no good :nope: But at least baby is head down :) Hopefully she'll stay that way lol. 

Michelle, that's too funny! I had a dream that I was at my starbucks, but I wasn't working and went in the bathroom and I was leaking like crazy! I was in there for a long time holding toilet paper to my boobs but it still got everywhere. Then I woke up and had leakage crusties all over the bedsheets and myself. Ugh.

If you're looking for a new breakfast idea, I just stumbled upon one myself. Chia seeds! Super weird, but no carbs and full of fiber, protein, antioxidants and omega 3's. You mix the seeds with milk, some sugar or honey and spices (or chocolate lol) and let it sit in the fridge for a few and it turns into sort of tapioca pudding constancy. Fills you up like oatmeal. I can get them at my local bulk food store although plenty of places to get online.


----------



## Phantom710

Here are the pics taken on Wednesday. I feel huge :O


----------



## Phantom710

Double Post!!!

Just for fun :)

Labor Prediction Quiz

Here was my results, what were yours?

_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.

This is for entertainment purposes only._


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol mine says basically the same as yours michelle

Labor Prediction Quiz


_Your labor prediction quiz results are below.....




I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. 
_ 

Love the bump :)


----------



## nypage1981

Odd dream! Those dreams are always so random. I get them once in a while too. 

Cute bump pic
and Kerri- love the heart beat video. Glad she is head down, but really wouldnt worry about the 2 cm. Coulda been position, your level of fluid that particular moment. Based on those measurements, babies have been like 2 lbs off from their prediction so it seems kinda pointless to me. With my daughter they thought like a 5 lb baby and sent me for a few ultrasounds and still thought that- and she was 7'11. So it was crap. 

Kate- funny you mention chia seeds as we just discussed them at work today that they're in a lot of protein bars ad stuff and can cause serious diahreaa!! Its part of the new gestational diabetes, im trying to find things to eat and was warned about those! I had major major major sickness yesterday either due to pizza or atkins protein bars that I love! May have had chia seeds in it? Idk.


----------



## Phantom710

Kerri- great heartbeat video btw, forgot to say that last time. Also-- just want to rub it in that my labor is an hour less than yous :O hahahah. My findal height is always off, sometimes right on, and then a week later it can be 2 weeks ahead. But everyone tells me 2 weeks behind or ahead is considered normal :)


----------



## katerdid

Nicole: Chia seeds have a lot of fiber, so for some people that means they might get some funked up bowels. But from what research I've done, it doesn't effect most people that way. I haven't had any issues myself. I mean, it's helped a bit with my preggo constipation but not to such an extent that it's a problem iykwim. My last MS was triggered after eating turkey sandwich, so I'm pretty sure that MS will rear it's ugly head whenever it wants regardless. Stupid MS...can't wait for that to be over!

Lol, I tried that quiz and answered UNSURE to most of the questions...so prolly not accurate at all:


> Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.


----------



## nypage1981

Woo hoo. you only have 8 weeks left! hahahaha. Got any pics of nurseries or baby items anyone? Im in a mood to see some baby stuff!


----------



## Phantom710

no fair!!!! i protest!!! hehe


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol seems me and Michelle may be here for done time lol!!! I hope it's not right lol..... Boooo to going overdue & a 12hr labour!!!!


----------



## sam#3

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the middle of the night. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long. 

Hmmm..... the 7 hours labour would be good as im expected to be shorter than my last one which was only 4 hours and really intense so id like it to be longer than 2 hours!!
I agree with the nighttime delivery - my other 3 were all at night 
As far as im concerned im due in oct - so as long as i dont go into nov i wont class myself as overdue lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hey all :hi:

Hope everyone is good today cant believe were nearly 30weeks!!


----------



## Phantom710

Just got back from my 30 Week Appointment. 

Baby's heartbeat was 146 and my blood pressure was fine. Stomach is measuring 3 weeks big, but I've managed to lose 1 lb in the last three weeks. 

Doctor wasn't worried as since my belly is growing obviously baby is getting what he needs.

asked about kick counts, although i know it's still early-ish and he told me that if you are getting 10 in a two hour period per day you are fine. Which is not to say that every two hours in a day you should get 10 kicks, but that in a specific two hour time period (usually after you've eaten is best) you should get 10 kicks.

I am on appointments for every two weeks now. Can't believe that I'm already to that stage. 

Cody is well above that so not even going to bother counting.


----------



## nypage1981

I am at the doctors having my 3 hour glucose test and barely hanging on.....it's really horrible!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Michelle - glad the appointment was ok , ive got my 30week one on friday.

Nicole - urgh no fun, fingers crossed all comes back ok though xx


----------



## nypage1981

OMG that sucked! Total, I ended up not eating for 16 hours. That is just not right! I was like crawling up my front steps to get into the house. Ok, its over with!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( when do you get the results x


----------



## sam#3

Evening all :)

Erm ive had a bit of a dramatic weekend... me and oh have split and it looks like its permanent :(
We have been under a lot of strain lately and been rowing a lot, plus getting no time together... all taken its toll i guess. So erm yer... bit of a shocker but there you go!


----------



## katerdid

Poor Nicole, that is a loooong time to go without food!! Not good! :hugs:

Glad your appt went well Michelle! I won't worry too much about that 1 lb either, measuring 3 weeks ahead sure makes up for it lol. 

I have my 30 week appt on Friday too. Got a list of things I'm going to try to talk about. Fingers crossed I remember lol.


----------



## katerdid

Oh Sam!!! Wow! :shock: Are you alright?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam what!! :shock: omg are you ok x


----------



## sam#3

Yer im ok.... got 3 little scrunchkins to be ok for!

Its nice to not have the arguments and the space is good but the thought of it being permanent makes my heart hurt


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

That is terrible Sam! What a sad time to be splitting up:( Hope you get through. 

Wondering why everyone else gets 30 week check ups and mine is at 32 weeks! Hmm. IDK? 

I have been looking at my online chart like every 5 seconds to see about my results on the test from hell and still nothing! They're taking forever! Its just some blood for pete's sake>!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

my 30week app is on friday but i dont think it matters as the midwife at the hospital on friday said it was meant to be a 31 week appointment , yet my MW booked me in for 30weeks so idk ??
Hope you get your results soon hun and theyre all good.


----------



## katerdid

Poor Sam :hugs: I hope you're getting lots of support from family and friends nearby. It can't be easy with baby #4 on the way plus your 3 other wee ones. If I could I would send you a casserole and some chocolates right away :hugs:


----------



## sam#3

thanks kate hats so sweet

unfortunately the only family i have is my lil sis but luckily she is my bestie and amazing :)


----------



## nypage1981

so do you move out, or does he? are you divorcing?


----------



## sam#3

he has gone and we werent married


----------



## nypage1981

Oh gotcha. Hope the kids adjust well to the changes. Baby should keep their minds busy! 

Bit of a rant here- which if you are on my FB, sorry its like the same but im mad. Would you all be mad the same? 

I was told I had the GD based on the 1 hour test and asked why I didn't need the 3 hour and they just said I didnt. So I went for appointments and spent 300$ on diabetes testing supplies because my insurance doesnt cover it. I had obssessed over carb and sugar counting and poking holes in my arms/thighs/calves, wherever I could get blood from to test my sugars NUMEROUS times a day. I had put a lot into monitoring this diabetes and even spent a day in tears over it feeling so guilty to have it, and now I dont even have it. I called them on friday to insist on the 3 hour test to make sure since my insurance doesnt cover supplies, and lo and behold, I passed that test. They werent going to give me the darn test and just treat me as i've got diabetes. How aweful for some women who dont make sure to get the 3 hour test.....GrrrR!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ridiculous!! Good news for you that you dont have it but you should of Been told that straight off instead of having to go through and pay all that!!! Unreal. 
Like you say what about the thousands of women out there that are changing their lifestyles to adjust to having GD and they dont even have it!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I just hope most women's doctors give them the 3 hour test first, and if not they ask for it.....I just believed them, ya know? Ugh. Whatever. I had some cake for breakfast. Lol. Just this once:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good on ya! :) Why not hehe :haha: xx


----------



## nypage1981

Does anyone get braxton hicks feeling tightening in the tummy that cause sudden pressure on bladder, shortness of breath, and really fast heart beat? Its been strange feeling like this!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter/zimg/17/z4e42256d59b45.gif


Ny- yes i have all those things!!!! Don't like them :(


----------



## BabyDeacon

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/08/10/4c3d074e229cd16bbd60cdd6bfeac614.gif


----------



## Mary Jo

oh crikey, I forgot it was 30 weeks for a second!

HAPPY 30 WEEKS, everyone :happydance:

NY, yeah, me too, my BH can be like that. not all the time though.

anyone else got a really busy baby? this one is SOOOO active. compared to Adam, anyway. not that Adam was a slug, but I did listen to his hb every single day with the doppler when pregnant with him, but this time I've listened once in the past couple of months, because he's just so active I haven't felt the need. 

have booked our 4D scan for Friday! very excited to see him. :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im mega jealous of all these 4d scans :(


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh mine is Saturday. I am beyond excited to see if those cheeks are more chubby than at 24 weeks! 

Sorry mummy. Don't wanna make you sad:(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( :( lol no am chuffed all you ladies are getting scans ....... wish i was too :cry: 

Im trying to get my mum & Boyf to go halfs with me on it ........ but they are being misreable as they both have car tax to pay .... grrr! 


Damn you car tax my scan is so much more important!! :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy 30-OH-MY-GOSH-TEN-MORE-WEEKS Ladies!!!*​

@mummy--- :( i already want another one. I'm addicted to seeing his face, but my little porker is to mooshed by now probably. It was a close call at 28 weeks. LOL

@everyone else :haha: --- AHHHH I feel so tired. I work behind a desk, it's not physical, but I feel like I need to sleep for eight hours afterwards. Then get up, eat, and sleep until morning >.< The doctor says this is normal so I just have to suck it up I guess. 

Hubby is taking bump pics of me later, so I'll post some tonight after work.


----------



## Phantom710

double post alert---- LOL

SO, in my last post i was complaining about being tired and all.... and then I get a voicemail from my doctor saying that he checked and my iron levels were really low, so he has prescribed an iron pill. 

hopefully that will help with the tiredness.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Michelle hope the iron tabs work, they helped me when i was pregnant with Tyler xx
cant wait to see your bump pics :)

Heres my 30 week bump pics x
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1666.jpg

And a little creative one x

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1675.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

cute bump :) I feel like mine is hideous. 

I mean... i'm proud of it but i imagine people making this face :sick: LOL

my stetchmarks are massive and i could deal with them if they were even half as dark.... but they are like dark purple. 


I am hoping the iron tablets work as well. I'm planning on working full time until my water breaks basically...so it would help if i didn't fall asleep in my desk chair.

Speaking of: who all is working still? and if you are, when does ur maternity leave start? 

Honestly I'd like to take it 2 weeks before my due date but that only leaves 10 weeks with baby D= (if he's on time) so :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im quite lucky with escaping stretchmarks , i have them on my boobs & luckily just the 1 on my belly where my piercing was stretched with my 1st pregnancy.

I quit my job not long after i had returned after having tyler , hated being away from him and my boss was treating me like a slave, me & OH sat down and worked out if we could afford for me to be a SAHM xx
do any of you plan to return to work or are you also going to be SAHM's?


----------



## Phantom710

I am returning to work part time. probably about 24 hours a week. it'll make things slightly tighter but we think it's worth baby having me home more.

honestly though, I am not much of a home-person, so i'd probably go crazy if i had to quit working all together.


----------



## katerdid

We were going to have me be a SAHM but it just didn't quite work out financial wise. So I'll be going back for maybe 12-20hrs/wk. Maybe less...idk. 

I'm debating whether or not to start my mat leave 2 weeks or 1 week before. I want to have as much time after birth as I can, and 10 weeks or less doesn't sound like enough!


----------



## Phantom710

I know exactly where your coming from Kater. I wonder if i can get my doc to give me a 2 week sick note, and then start maternity leave at delivery?


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls! 

Cute bumpy Mummy! It sure makes mine look giNORmous! I feel so big, how am i going to go 9 more weeks? Ugh. 

I am not sure about going back to work, but I can work casually when I want to so its no biggie. I may want to go sometime just to get away, but maybe I wont at all. Who knows! 

I am SOOOOOO tired today, speaking of! Ugh.


----------



## Phantom710

Week 30 Bump Pics :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ lovely bump pics Michelle xxx


----------



## Mary Jo

great bumps :D

I feel soooo massive, really slowed down. and people keep commenting - they ask when I'm due/how long I have left and when I say October/10 weeks, they make this face: :shock:


----------



## BabyDeacon

:happydance:
Heres my 30 week bump xx






:happydance:​


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely Bump :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

love the bump BabyDeacon

Mary Jo- I know! people take a second look at my stomach when i tell them that. like they think i'm mistaken. hahaha


----------



## sam#3

Ive got to a slow stage too.... im having to have a sit down and rest for 5 mins when walking round town, pushing my youngest in the buggy is becoming really tiring and im getting puffy and panty when going up the stairs!!!

I also had to immac/veet my foof last night as shaving is no longer possible as i cant see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

hahah SAM. I understand :) LOL. I was so proud, i shaved just by feeling and didnt cut anything, then saw it when i got out of the shower when i looked in the mirror. :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, I go at it blindly and hope for the best! I am not brave enough to trim blindly though and its still getting wild! Lol. I haven't seen my foof in months. Its a weird thing!


----------



## Mary Jo

been for 4D scan :D - though the little monkey didn't cooperate at all. he's breech, which gives a poorer view, and he sat there with his hands, legs and feet in front of his face. the poor sonographer had me try everything, eating chocolate, moving onto my side, back again, side again, walking for 20 mins, jumping up and down - and very little dice. I wanted to get a DVD like I did of Adam but she could only get 2 mins worth of footage (more would have been just of his feets!)

but we did see his face briefly:

here he is:

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a189/ariel3112/4D_8.jpg

:D

she refunded me the cost of the DVD and said I could come back for another appt, but we won't get a chance to, as I can't take Adam, and the scan would have to be in the next 10 days or so.

he is fine though. stubborn but healthy. weighing 3lb 8lb approx. I was worried as soon as she said the word "breech", I've got 10 weeks to get him to turn south. :hissy:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Wow mary jo hes adorable!!! 

Little bugger heyy not co-operating!! At least you got to see him though & hes ok, Im sure he will wiggle his butt the right way soon xx


----------



## katerdid

Hey, went to drs today. I'm one cm dilated and my cervix is short. I'm on my phone, so will update when I get on the computer. But I have to go back Monday and Tuesday for steroid injections and tests. Kinna scared!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Omgoodness kait - I saw your facebook status and worried, I commented on there.

I hope all is well for you & little william stays put!! .... Totally understand you being scared, Have you been having pains etc...... howcomes you went to the Drs??

Keeping my fingers crossed that all is ok xx


----------



## sam#3

sending lots and lots of good luck - make sure you rest and take it easy xx


----------



## Phantom710

AHH Kait!!! Fingers crossed all works at well. I was going to ask the same thing as Mummy. I assume you went in specifically as I've never heard of anyone being checked for dilation this soon?


----------



## sam#3

how are we all today ladies? 

Kait how are you feeling?

Im a bit down today - ive not heard anything from fob and its getting to me a bit now... this morn i really missed the cuddles in bed :(


----------



## nypage1981

Sam, do you think you miss him to get back together again? 

Kate- I so hope you are ok. That sounds scary. Are they thinking bed rest for you now?


----------



## nypage1981

I can't sleep so here are some of my scan pics from today! Was so neat to see what he looked like 6 weeks later from my first one. His lips are chubbier!

I love the kick in the forehead with his own foot, and the one where he is making a really big disgusted face. We called him Grimace, because he gave such disgusted looks a lot! He also flicked us off. I thought the tech took a pic of it but he didn't. on the video he paused it and typed "hi mom, hi dad" next to our baby giving us the finger. Its pretty funny.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_28.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_26.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_23.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_46.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lovely photos ny!! :) HeHe for your rude little baby giving you the finger! :haha:


----------



## sam#3

those photos are lush!


----------



## Phantom710

lovely photos. Kait we need updated before our hormones start making us panic. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was just wondering if anyone had heard anything from Kait - Ive noseyed in her journal but nothing as yet, I hope she & william are ok x

How are all the other 19th ladies ?? xx

Michelle - No package yet but will let you know when it arrives :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Mummy- I was gonna ask that. they told me anywhere from 5-10 days and I mailed it.... *counts back* on the 6th i think. that's been 7 days not counting the Sundays.
I hope I wrote it out correctly all your mailing addresses in the UK are LONG. lol haha

I have nightly dreams about going into labor early :S I wake up actually scared. I'm sure it's just a pregnancy thing and not an omen or what not but it's not very comforting in any case. 

still pretty tired, honestly i don't feel the iron pills have made that much of a difference, some, but not what i was expecting i guess.


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hi just checking in... first day at work after leaving uni... will be there for 3 weeks ish then annual leave for 4 weeks and mat leave i actually really loved going back!!! and NO CANKLES after 8 hours at work!!!

NYP: love the 4D pics i really want one!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls. I like the pics too. Sad that now im for sure done with ultrasounds. Lol. It is addicting for sure. 

Hope you are all getting rest, and being good to yourselves! We are far enough along now we really need to slow down a bit. 

Babydeacon- no cankles is definitely a cause for "yay!!" 

Kate- hope ou are ok....


----------



## Phantom710

so anyone else getting period-like cramps?

they are not constant, but have had them a couple afternoons/evenings in a row.

also this weird pulling/pinching sensation in my lower belly (above my lady bits)

kinda uncomfortable. I'm assuming it's a weight from the belly thing?


----------



## katerdid

Hey ladies, I'm out of the hospital finally! I put the long story on my journal but the quick version is I went into labor Friday night and have been in two different hospitals with a dead phone. I was discharged Monday night. I am not sure what caused labor yet. My cervix was checked on Friday at my appt cuz of some watery discharge I had been having.
I'm 2cm dilated and 70% effaced right now, so bedrest and paranoia for me. I hopefully will see my Dr on Tuesday and get a plan of action.
Baby william is doing great, he's a trooper. He's 4lbs, kicking the whole time I was in hospital, heartbeat was always good. He's got his lung steriods so hopefully that will help him our if he decides to come early.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Just read your journal & so glad they managed to stop the contractions xx

Ive posted in there x

Glad your ok :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

So glad things have calmed down for you. we were all wondering how you were doing. did see the little update on facebook that you had someone post, but it's good to see something from you.

yay for William staying where he should for now ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Kate glad you are out and hang in there hun. I have heard of this happening, then the baby not wanting to come when due date comes around. Guess you are taking maternity early!


----------



## nypage1981

Phantom- (its michelle, right? )- I have had the same period pains and have wondered last few days about them. Also have pain in my cervix sometimes too that I am figuring to be the baby pushing? I hate those period pains- they seriously remind me of, well, period coming any moment. I am always just waiting for a gush! Must be our uteruses growing again.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive had the period pains too thats exactly what they feel like ... I got told by my MW theyre a form of Braxton hicks ...... or your uterus & muscles stretching as baby gets bigger .... but who knows .... all i know is they are uncomfortable!!


----------



## nypage1981

I also have had HORRID braxton hicks. They are hard to breathe through and make my heart race. UGH, had them for a while now and hate them.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Did u get them with your 1st nicole? .... I never got any with Tyler but ive had a few this time around x


----------



## Phantom710

ny-- yes it's Michelle :) I know exactly what you mean, I keep expecting to have to run to the bathroom to wipe up blood. :haha:

Glad to know I'm not the only one. 90% of the time I got my period cramps in my back and that's where these are. I hope that doesn't mean I'll have back labor. I hear that's more painful.

With all the weird aches and pains that come with these last months I'm afraid I won't know which are *the* pains when it comes time. I'm counting on all of you 2nd time moms to tell me what is what when we get there. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You will .... You really will xx The 1st few contractions can be mistaken with BH & period style cramping but once they get going .. you will know xx 
My labour was a back to back and it was very painful ... hope shes the right way round! & All your babies too :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

No kerri I specially since they started never had braxton with my first pregnancy so this is weird for me. Specially since they started so early! 
Hope I don't have to experience any of the real deal since I need a c section.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I didnt have them either its strange isnt it .... im worried about needing a section, Not sure why........ i will have one if they feel it is necessary but the thought worries me


----------



## Phantom710

My 32 week appointment is next monday. I plan on asking what their "Wow the baby is getting to big for you to have" cut-off limit will be.

I am not a small person, but every time I have had an ultrasound or my tummy measured baby is anywhere from 1-3 weeks bigger than normal. 

I know they tend to not let you have huge babies over here if they can help it as then there is more chance of breaking baby's shoulder/ripping mom apart/etc. 

If they choose to not let me go over 9 lbs or so, I wonder if I might either be induced or c-sectioned at 37 weeks?

I am determined to have him no earlier than the 4th though (think i've mentioned that) so I can have the holidays off with him :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I worry all the time about having a big baby :shrug: .... it scares me lol 
Im gonna start drinking RLT around 34weeks as my midwife told me it was safe from 28weeks but best anytime after 32 so i figure 34 will do, then around 37 weeks i am going in full force to try all the "natural induction" methods........ even though i tried them all with Tyler and none worked .... i will have another go! x


----------



## Phantom710

I want to start natural induction at around 37 weeks, but I'm afraid it'll work :wacko: LOL My mom is the only one who will be coming with me (hubby can't stand blood/hospitals) and she lives 16 hours away. 

the ONLY reason I'd hope for a c-section/induction would be so I would KNOW what day baby is coming. then mom can be on her way and i can be walking/nipple tweaking/ball bouncing to my hearts content with no fear of being alone in delivery. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

can she not come stay closer around your due date , i know what you mean though it would be horrible for her to miss it and u to do it alone xx


----------



## ay2808

Hi everyone. I've only just found this thread as I mostly stick to third tri. I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't had a chance to read all of the 100 or so pages yet so I'm a bit behind. I can't believe we're into single figure weeks now!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ YAY Welcome :hi: .... eeek ikno omg!! How exciting! 

I will add you to the Bump colours Roll call on the 1st page now hun xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

So we now have 3 :pink: bumps & 5 :blue: bumps! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, being able to plan the day is the only thing good about this section.....Although, i've had a feeling it would come early also. Guess every pregnant lady has that feeling! Hahahah. Doesn't happen for most. 

i am scared of huge baby too, or maybe more so, scared of a not huge baby when I feel huge. I at least want an excuse to be so large so I can stop hearing how big I look blah blah blah! I hate those comments! I eat carrots for snack, dammit! Dont look at me with my cookies......

Michelle- your OH isnt coming to the birth? Like, at all? I understand queasiness, but the missing of the birth seems a bit extensive to me! Hope your mom can make it at least then! 

Get this for trying to plan. My sister is due next week. 23rd. Her DH is deployed but gets 2 weeks to come home...its their first baby. Well, now they think they are sending him home on the 19th instead of 23rd because of flight issues out of Kuwait. How aweful is that? 5 days BEFORE due date on a first child is not good, seems she will have the baby and he will be off the next day again and they wanted the most time he had with baby at least. I feel so bad for her I want to cry sometimes. i just couldn't imagine doing the newborn stuff without your person to share it with, you know? Breaks my heart. I hope I can be there enough for her, im just so busy with Ella going back to school soon and our house renovations and a new baby of my own, I hate to neglect her when she is so alone. Those army wives sure have it hard....


----------



## Phantom710

Well my step dad can only have at max 3 weeks off of work. so they could come earlier, but then if i go late they'll be gone. sort of a lose/lose situation


----------



## Phantom710

welcome :wave: woohoo another due date buddy :)

ny-- at first it kinda ticked me off to be honest.. I understand queasiness as well, but my thought was "tough it out". at first he didn't want to come to the hospital at all, but i've finally convinced him (i think) to come in for the first bit, and i've given him permission to leave as soon as they break out my epidural needle . 

I think he will just go hang out in my post-partem room and wait for me as he does want to see baby (but only after he is cleaned off as well)


----------



## sam#3

evening ladies :D

a week ago i got told i was really anemic and was given LOTS of iron to take - i am drinking a spatone a day in a glass of orange juice and taking 600mg of iron in tablet form every day 
at first i was not keen on the idea of taking so much but i have been on it for a week today and i cannot believe how different i feel already!!!!!!!!
i feel so full of energy, and i feel happy, and motivated, and things arent the hard work that they were before...... i feel the healthiest ive felt through the whole pregnancy, vitalised and full of beans :D i never really thought i felt that bad at the time but how i feel now i realise i really was suffering due to the lack of iron.... not just physically but it also affected my mood and my outlook too...

if you get told to take iron i cannot recommend it enough


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im taking iron at the mo sam ive been told to take 3 x 120mg tablets a day as my HB level was at 10.7 and the cut off is 10.5 x


----------



## sam#3

yer mine was falling below 9 so they kinda panicked i think!! they really will help... i feel fab.. and with everything thats going on and it being the summer holidays thats a pretty big thing atm!!! :lol:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I hope they do yeh 

Aww how are u hun with all that going on, Is it over for good or do u think you could work it out?


----------



## sam#3

i think its done for good - he says he doesnt feel the same anymore and i dont make him happy so not much i can do about it - the thing is i have been low lately cuz of stresses and now i know cuz i was so ill with the iron deficiency so i know i have been hard to live with but if he cant go through it then he prob isnt the man for me anyway tbh


----------



## Phantom710

i am taking 1- 325mg tablet a day, and it seems to be helping with my tired-ness a lot. Obviously still tired, but not EXHAUSTED.

It's kinda a pain in the butt though because they recommend taking it on an empty stomach 2 hours after you eat/1 hour before, and your not to have dairy or soda before/with the tablet as it can reduce it's effectiveness....

so i have not been able to do it quite as directed, but they seem to be ding a faily good job


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thats very true if he cant handle you at your worst then he doesnt deserve you at your best , and tbh i think your coping really well with it ... :thumbup:


----------



## sam#3

thanks lovely... ive got 3 little squishies that help with that!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Exactly xx :) Good on you for staying strong for them xx


----------



## nypage1981

Glad the iron is helping you Sam and that you are feeling better!

I was super surprised to not be low on iron at my doctor's appointment, since I dont take any vitamin anymore. So im on nothing. 

Michelle- good that Dh will at least be there. Bet he will actually be in the room once he gets used to it all. Its really important to be at the birth of your child, specially his first! Plus, wouldn't it be kinda funny if he passed out? Hahaha. kidding.


----------



## Phantom710

ny--- I'd so laugh if he fainted. but in honesty, if he is going to i'd prefer him no to be there, because i don't want to be worrying about him when i'm in pain.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/01/z4e4b6d921b1b0.gif


Eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## sam#3

Happy 31 weeks ladies 6-11 weeks til we hold our brand new squishies :D :D :D


----------



## BabyDeacon

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
HAPPY 31 WEEKS!!!
:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 31 weeks! I never figured out how to do all that fancy colorful sparkly stuff. Lol. Thought that counts! We are in the home stretch ladies! 

Good thing because I work this morning, so really wanted some sleep last night but was up really late because I couldn't sleep. I was almost in tears so frustrated. I can't breathe well when im laying down. No matter if on my left, right, upside down, on my back! Just can't breathe and then I feel anxious. I am so ready to be done soon! Its getting big, and my tummy is always so hard that I can't bend in any direction and I kind of feel claustrophobic. 7 more weeks for me!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

This  is the site i use for my glitter text xx

Oh i think its deffo getting to the "uncomfortable" stages now, Not long ladies .... Nicole really not long for you....... sorry if youve already mentioned this but have you got a section date booked yet?


----------



## Phantom710

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/01/z4e4bc40ce3adb.gif​
If none of us go over we'll all have our babies in 6-9 weeks :O

How exciting!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lets all pray we dont go overdue!! lol Its no fun .... I hope this LO comes before or on my due date i was induced at 41+6 with Tyler and it was too long!! lol


----------



## Phantom710

So I saw this asked on a different thread in third trimester and thought i'd steal it and ask it here.

what will you all be using as birth control after LO arrives?

BC back story for me:

I got on the pill (ortho tri cyclen Lo) at 17 because my periods are HORRIBLE. 7 days. 5 days of super heavy bleeding (it was making me really anemic) and bad cramps for all 7 days. 

So i got on the pill and they became a ton more manageable, not lovely, but manageable.

I was hoping to get back on it, but then was told that it'll pretty much kill my milk supply.

someone suggested the mini-pill but i was told they do not have the hormones in them. WHICH I NEED so i don't die every month. 

Finally, a friend got the implannon injection (the rod in your arm thing). it has the hormones and can be used while breast feeding.

so i had decided on that but was looking at all the possible side effects-- you COULD lose ur period until u take it out or it COULD make it even heavier. There are also stories of the rod breaking when being taken out and the Dr. not knowing, so u TTC and get nothing but BFNs. :S


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh god ...... My birth control will be telling OH a big fat NO! :nope: haha!

No honest ive not even thought about it tbh
I dont want to go back on the pill as it made me put on weight & thats the last thing i want.
I dont fancy the rod in your arm as the whole process freaks me out and ive heard the horror stories too :sick:
I dont like the fact that the injection .... once its done its done..... so any side effects and basically its tuff titty ... no dont fancy that!!

And condoms suck! ...... So im screwed haha!

No i dont kno tbh i will have a good think after the birth cuz i wont be :sex: anytime soon after that anyway!! lol


----------



## Phantom710

well I know we'll be waiting the 6 weeks for my post partem check up before we :sex: I honestly don't mind condoms, but that doesn't help with the period issue.

it's probably early to be worrying about it, but I'd like to have some sort of plan in my head for when it's time to make the decision.


----------



## ay2808

Has anyone started their antenatal classes yet? We start ours tomorrow. Excited and nervous......


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was going to go but ive decided im not doing them this time around as i went with my 1st .... but i loved them they were really fun :) You will enjoy them :thumbup:


----------



## Phantom710

I probably won't be attending any. just never really felt the urge. lol


----------



## sam#3

im going to use breastfeeding as BC for the first 6 months then after that im having a copper coil fitted 

i went to classes with #2 and found them fun and entertaining, it also gave me the chance to meet some mums in my area


----------



## nypage1981

My c section date will be october 12. Yay! And boooo, I thought 7 weeks, its 8 weeks. Lol. Bummer! 

I don't really do BC and dont get pregnant very easily, so probably will just do what i've always done. Nothing. Lol. 

I took class with my first, but this time around not going. I didn't really find the info useful for me!


----------



## Phantom710

had a really odd end to my afternoon.

Doc called and asked to reschedule my 32 week appointment from Monday to Wednesday. While they were on the phone I asked about the period like cramps that we were all talking about. Mainly to see if i could do something/take a vitamin or something to get rid of them

They called straight over to the labor ward an sent me.

i felt fine, other than the cramp-y feeling but they hooked me up to the monitors anyways and checked my cervix (god that hurt. o.o it felt like they were going for my tonsils) 

i wasn't dilated but baby's heartbeat was going bonkers high/low/etc. So they kept me hooked up for an hour and monitored contractions and baby's heartbeat/movement.

all the monitor was picking up was braxton hicks (although i was having more than the three an hour they tell you is normal.) For those of you who've had babies.. the highest one hit like...30 and the others were about 20 on the little monitor thing.

so at the end they sent me home saying basically.. to watch if the cramping got worse...but not to be alarmed if the cramping continued as it could just be my way of having braxton hicks. LOL.

definately glad baby is fine, but felt so silly afterwards as i wasn't worried to begin with.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow im surprised they sent you! Glad its all fine.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Glad all Is ok Michelle!!! Goodness bet you wernt expecting that yesterday xx


----------



## Phantom710

it was kinda...funny... in an odd way. I had just got out of a meeting with my boss, then i had to go to tell him i was on my way across the stree to OB. 

he loooked at me like i was crazy. 

I suppose it it better to be safe than sorry, though.
--

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Bless you michelle, Glad your ok though!! xx

Im doing good, Tired but ok ..... My bump buddy had her little baby girl this morning via planned csection shes adorable & its made me super broody & even more excited to meet my little lady xx


----------



## Phantom710

I'll totally admit.. i worry about that. If all you ladies have your baby before me i'm gonna be so grumpy. happy for you. but grumpy. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

What is that in your signature Kerri? I've seen it in 3 now this morning and cant figure it out!


----------



## nypage1981

Uh oh phantom...you better have yours before october 12 then;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Wonder who will be the last 19th lady to have their little one ...... Goodness its crazy! 
I cant believe our babies could be here as soon as next month :shock: 

me and my friend were talking lastnite before she had her section today and it was mad thinking that lastnite she was still preggo & now she no longer is & instead shes a mummy of 2


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage1981 said:


> What is that in your signature Kerri? I've seen it in 3 now this morning and cant figure it out!

Its my ticker hun, the site its off is being updated or something so when they update the site .... everyones tickers do this ..... Its gay! But luckily it will go back to normal .... soon i hope x


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I see! Yea, thats super weird, and big! Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno haha!! Its annoying! lol 

Took Tyler to the health visitor today to get his last lot of injections (pre school boosters) i think theyre called ... its the final MMR & one for tetnus & polio etc, I was dreading it but he was such a brave boy bless him!! :) yay x


----------



## nypage1981

Good boy! Shots are no fun.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No theyre not nice at all are they :( .... but he was a little star & Thats them all done now untill hes alot older! :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Does he need them again around 5? My daughter did and now she is 7 and hasn't needed any since so thats nice. Its tougher when they are old enough for you to have to tell them, we need to go get your shots done today. It seems almost more heart breaking!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno he was upset about them he kept saying "But mummy i dont need to have them" bless him it was awful but he was fine xx

Im not actually sure when he will get more i kno its not till hes in school xx


----------



## Phantom710

I know, this could be some of our's last full month of being pregnant. If all the babies are good and wait til at least 37 weeks to come, that's September 28th. AHHHH!!!!

crazy when you think of it like that.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! Very surreal x


----------



## Phantom710

Looking for some comfort that my baby isns't the only one slowing down. He's gone from doing really big rolls and kicks to just sorta..... moving an inch here or there. I'm still getting kicks, but they seem to have cut themselves in half in comparison to....let's say... week 28?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sorry michelle this little lady is still very much a wriggle bum x


----------



## Phantom710

I think it may just be cause he's suuch a chunker. I have my 32 week appointment on Wednesday so am anxious to see what my Fundal height is. I've measured myself at home a few times before appointments and i usually get about 2cms over what the nurse gets, and yesterday i measured myself and got 40. :wacko: which means even if i some how missed the top of my uterus by 2 INCHES I'm coming in at 36 weeks, which is 4 weeks bigger. 

:shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Maybe your cooking a big boy in there!! Although dont worry too much as fundal height isnt the most accurate thing xx


----------



## sam#3

i had a mw appt today, i have to have them every 2 weeks as she was worried cuz of cookie measuring small and everything was fine with the usual obs but she is breech.... little madam!!! 
i am seeing her again in 2 weeks and then again at 36 weeks and it will depend on how she is lying at the 36 week app when she comes round as to what they will do about it.
obviously with her being small she must still have lots of room to move around so im going to stay really active and get on my hands and knees plenty to help get her turned!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Fingers crossed she turns soon sam, Hopefully she will :thumbup:

I see my MW on the 9th sept for my next check up then am up at the hosp on the 16th for more bloods done and my 2nd Anti D injection x

For some reason my MW always gets bigger measurements than the MW's at the hospital.
When i went to the hosp at 28weeks i was measuring 2weeks behind my dates yet when i saw my midwife 1 week later she measured me at 1 week ahead of my dates :wacko: 

sam - how accurate is fundal height really??


----------



## sam#3

it isnt is the answer!!!

it can vary soooo much literally from one hour to the next depending in position of the baby, and who measures you as some will measure closer to the pubic bone than others and some will be more generous of where the top of the fundus is than others... and measuring 2 weeks +/- your edd is totally normal and within range :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

So im not to worry that if im measuring 1-2 weeks ahead that im going to be pushing out 8tonne of baby!! haha x

I didnt think it was all that accurate tbh but i did wonder xx

Thankyou x


----------



## sam#3

Nope dont worry :)

Also when in a few weeks the MW's start to palpate and tell you 'ooooh id say about 8lb/6lb/10lb+' etc etc....... IGNORE!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mine has already done that and scared me!! Tyler was 8lb 9oz ... and she said "Oo im gonna guess another 8lber or bigger ..... i dont think she will be smaller than Tyler" ...... then she said in the next breath, Girls are usually smaller than boys :wacko: 

hahaha!


----------



## sam#3

Honestly pay no attention at all - this is a couple of examples why....

ME - I was told Harry would be 9-11lb and to be prepared and get bigger clothes etc..... he was 2 weeks overdue and 8lb 1oz :dohh:

FRIEND - was told #2 would be about the same size as #1 which was about 7lb - a growth scan at 39+2 told her he weighed approx 7lb 6oz..... he was born a couple of days later 10lb 9oz!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ahhhhhhh ok! Im scared to have a big baby ...... not sure how my little "vajayjay" would cope! Tyler was pretty big for my frame.

Is anyone starting RLT this week from 32weeks....... im unsure wether to or wether to wait till around 34 x


----------



## Phantom710

Sam------ I'm so glad yuo're in our group, you're so handy 

I know that anywhere from 2cms bigger/smaller is within range, but no matter the nurse i've been consistantly bigger. 

I've had a lot of people tell me my doc is a really good birth weight guesser, but i'm afraid to ask, as if he says anything above 8 lbs i'll pass out. lol

I am pleased with myself :) although hubby and i intend to cloth diaper from 3+ months, have bought some pampers from the hospital today for 8-14 lbs for a good bargain. 240 diapers for $21.00 :) and for you UK ladies.. around here they are $28.00 for 190 diapers.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

well done michelle for the bargain! :) 

Ikno sam is quite handy isnt she haha!! 3 cheers for sam! lol 

Michelle- yes im worried about anything over 8lbs too haha


----------



## Phantom710

When do your hips start spreading? Anyone with previous babies?

Mine haven't at all that i'm aware of, and if so, only very slightly.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im not sure hunni i cant remember tbh :shrug: 

Anyone else got very veiny boobs lol :holly: ....... mine are like road maps!


----------



## sam#3

hell yeah... my (.Y.) and my belly look like a sodding map! plus my nipples have really stickey-outey (technical term than is!!) veins! 

i measured waaaaay over all the way with harry (#3) and was told in the last few weeks (38-42) by EVERY medical person i saw that he was huge - and he was 8lb 1oz at 2 weeks late, which was the same as #1 at edd and to me an average weight.... but i had A LOT of water...
my waters broke and leaked with every contraction and when he was born he came out and the water gushed and drenched the MW's skirt... oooops!!! LOL

there are so many factors... and lets be honest if you could guess the birth weight of a baby from sight/feel there would be a few out of a job ;)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ that's very true! Lol at drenching the midwife haha!!!

Yes i have the sticky outey veins too!!


----------



## sam#3

they must be working hard producing all that liquid gold :)


----------



## sam#3

mine are also really heavy ive just noticed recently


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Deffo!! Turning us into cows for the next few months!!!
I'm undecided about breastfeeding this time around.
I tried with Tyler but sadly gave up after the 3rd day as my poor nipples were all blistered n too sore but i Want this baby to get that all important chlostrem that Tyler got as it's meant to contain the most nutrients & antibodies etc


----------



## sam#3

yep the colostrum really is liquid gold... and every drop counts


----------



## Phantom710

Just out of curiousity how many of u plan on staying on BnB after LO arrives? 

I joined originally just for the pregnancy, but now that I have been around for awhile, am thinking it might be worth the stay for a little bit. Firt time mom questions and all.

On the otherside, I think 'll be super busy with a baby... soo..... :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I plan on staying hun made far to many friends to leave now 

Hopefully you can stay too ... would be good to keep this thread going so we can all stay in touch too after our little ones arrive


----------



## sam#3

ive been here since 2008 so i think im a lifer... ive gone through 2 pg/kids on here now lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I wish id known about bnb while pregnant with Tyler!! I Only found out about it in october last year


----------



## sam#3

i think i joined when i was just hitting 3rd tri with harry and soon became addicted!!

ive made a lot of good friends through it as well that i still see a lot


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive met some lovely people on here including you girls ...who i speak to daily.
I have also met a girl Stef who lives about 2hrs away from me and weve met up and few times and we are arranging another meet up soon. 

Im so glad i joined x


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone! 

I started reading things on here with my miscarriage in 09 but can't remember when I joined, it was TTC though when I started being active. Think i'd just move on to the baby sites and still have lots of questions about other things, and keep up with the threads that I am currently a part of, so I'll still plan to be here! Baby hangin from my boob and all. Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/03/z4e54a5cf3024b.gif

Eeeeeeek were getting closer!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow happy 32 weeks you all! 

Where's Kate been, I figured if she is on bed rest she would be on here but has been a while now. Good all is ok.


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy 32 Weeks Ladies!!!!!*


^^ too early in the morning to go search for a pretty graphic. hehe


ny-- been wondering that as well. :shrug:


32 Week appointment today at 2:30pm (seems like a really late appointment as i always have mine an hour after i get to work. haha. but somonehad to go get a c-cection scheduled during my time... how dare they. LOL. I think I may right down questions ona list this time, cause I always forget :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

What questions do you have? I had my 32 week yesterday and felt pointless cuz I didn't really ask anything. Lol. I did get referred to physical therapy for this horrid back I've been having so yay.


----------



## Phantom710

1.) Is he still breech? :haha:
2.) How big will you let him get before you decide he's to big for me? :dohh:
3.) ((possibly)) What type of birth control would you suggest? (( it is early for that one but I'd like some time to read up on my options))
and also I want to ask him about these weird... kinda pinchy pains been getting. feels like it starts in my low belly and goes to my lady bits :wacko: Sometimes it actually makes me double over a bit because if I'm standing straight it hurts like heck. I'm sure it has something to do with baby but :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

I know, I always feel like asking about weird pains they'll just say "its baby stuff, normal, blah blah blah". Lol. So i feel dumb asking. I did have to ask about my back though as its like impossible to walk lately and I walk a lot at work:( So physical therapy hopefully helps. Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Phantom710

I know, I don't like asking either, because that's what they do end up saying. Basically, although in a nicer way. 'Deal with it, it'll probably ocntinue for the rest of your pregnancy." :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

double post:

32 Week Appointment Update--

Baby is coming early :) Found out today he will be born no later than the 13th. Membrane sweep set for 38 weeks on the 5th of October, and if that fails then they'll induce me on the 12th (39 weeks). Doc and I are determined not to let this one get to be as huge as his daddy was at birth.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo so you will be meeting LO sooner than you expected! :)

Glad everything is ok x


----------



## nypage1981

Whoa we may have a baby the same day if your sweep doesnt work, but I think now that you will be earlier than me! The sweeps usually do something!


----------



## Phantom710

He told me there was a 50% chance of the sweep working, and they can only give me the sweep if I'm dilated 1-2 cms already. I'm honestly hoping more for the 12th, as then I don't have to return to work until the 4th of next year.
If I go on the 5th I'll be coming back just a few days after xmas.

Weird reason, I know. But :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My sweep with Tyler did nothing ... I was 1 week overdue and my cervix was tight closed & far back ...... i was gutted :(

Fingers crossed your cervix is favourable michelle and the sweep works for you x

Has anyone started their hospital bags? Thats my job this weekend!! Also i started drinking my Raspberry Leaf Tea today. 1 Cup from 32 weeks and increase as the weeks go on, Been reading up on it and aparntly it takes around 7weeks to take effect so by starting now fingers crossed it should take some sort of effect when labour comes


----------



## Phantom710

what is the rlt supposed to do? And where do you get it? hahaha

My hospital bag is packed, as well as baby's. :haha:

I have a few last minute items I'll pack, and I think... 1 or 2 things I still need to buy that are on my list, but it's been packed since 30 weeks. Cause I had bought seperate stuff (granny panties/pads/granny nightgown/etc.) to use/wear and wasn't going to be bothering with it anyways so figured i might as well pack it and save me some time later on.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

RLT is used to help the uterus, It can ease labour pains and help make a faster 2nd stage of labour. If taken from 32weeks then it builds up and takes effect when the time comes.
You can also drink it after birth to help the uterus contract back down.
Any herbal/health shops sell it babe but i got mine Here x


----------



## nypage1981

Does RLT have caffeine in it? I dont suppose with a planned c section that will do me any good! 
Michelle- hope you dont go til 12th then, we will be birth day buddies! Also, I wanted mine to wait until then as Ive got lots to do, buy, and wanted to not have to go back to working until the new year also!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No its caffine free hun x


----------



## Phantom710

Hmmm that's nifty, I didn't know anything helped with that.

Anyone going to do belly binding or whatever they call it? to help ll your muscles go back to being mostly flat in your tummy?

& lol at my ticker.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LMAO! Mmmmm Cake!! :winkwink:

Not heard of belly binding sounds intresting though, does it work?


----------



## sam#3

the capsules are really good too aas they can be a hgher concentration than the tea which is pretty weak
other things that can help to prep your body evening primrose oil

i just added the most teeny cloth nappy to my birth box :cloud9: i cant wait o put her teeny bum in it!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

What tablets are you using sam and when are u starting & how many do u take.
Sorry for all the questions x


----------



## sam#3

im using ones from h&b 

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=191&prodid=323&cid=191&sid=0

ill be taking 3 a day from about 36/37 weeks


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ahh ok thankyou!! :) I might pop in and get some at a later date x


----------



## sam#3

another thing i will be doing is rubbing evening primrose oil on my cervix from 37 weeks to help soften it, and prob use it for perineal massage too...

heres some info.... 
https://www.pregnanthealth.com/evening-primrose-oil/


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oo intresting! Thankyou sam, Where can u get EPO? And do you recommend the rubbing onto the cervix or the inserting of the capsules? Also, what happens if you can reach your cervix as ive heard some girls on here saying they cant reach :shrug:


----------



## Phantom710

Here is a LINK to one of the many belly wraps for post-partum. (If you look around the site it also explains how it works and there is other desigs and etc. You can also google search "post partum belly binding" for info and products.

I'm undecided but I kinda like the idea of it.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks michelle al have a nosey at that now, You gonna try it?


----------



## sam#3

you can get the capsules from most places - boots, supermarkets etc

if you cant reach you can insert them like a pessary and the oil will bathe your cervix anyway


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou :)


----------



## sam#3

No prob lovely


----------



## Phantom710

something fun

It's a birth weight estimator/calculator

Obviously not proven, but it seems like it might be fairly accurate when it comes to me

Calculator

Grams-Pounds Converter

My results came back estimating him coming in at lowest 8lbs 1 ounce, and highest 9lbs 6ounces (10th percentile and 90th percentile)

Also, in case you don't know, cause I didn't... parity is how many times you've given birth :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mine didnt work :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh wait ......... lowest 6lb 12oz -highest 8lb 15oz

6lb 12 sounds nice


----------



## Phantom710

heheh can we trade babies? :rofl: just for the delivery? :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa erm no thanks michellle the thought of an anywhere near 9lb baby scares me haha!! 

U watch i will of jinxed myself now haha


----------



## Phantom710

Dang. Here I thought we were friends :cry:

:rofl:

Think I'm going to stop our local herb store and see if they have RLT capsules ( i hate tea, haha) and some of the oil capsules as well which i'll start putting in around 37 weeks so hopefully I'm dilated enough for them to do the sweep at 38 weeks.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sounds good hun!! :) Im hoping if i hafto have a sweep then it will work this time as they do say once youve had a baby before your cervix will never fully tight close again so hopefully they would be able to get in there this time haha!! x


----------



## Phantom710

Oh, I didn't know that about your cervix never completely closing again. Make sense though.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aparntly so, thats what ive read anyway lol x
Im sat with a cup of RLT ..... i actually like it lol x


----------



## Phantom710

So it doesn't actually induce, right? It just makes your uterus stronger/better for actual delivery?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

well i drank it with Tyler and went nearly 2 week overdue! 
Ive done loads of research on it and if drank from 32 weeks it builds up and helps the uterus during labour.... if drank after labour it can help uterus contract back down too aparntly.
No my Midwife also told me that it is safe to use from 28weeks altho i personally think thats too soon x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

_Raspberry leaf tea and tablets is recommended to be taken from 32 weeks. It doesn't bring on labour however it softens the cervix ready for labour which is why you take it from so early._

^ thats off the internet x

Google it hun theres lots of info x


----------



## sam#3

I just did the birth weight calculator and got 6lb 7oz - 8lb 8oz.... my others have been around 8lb so thats what im expecting this time - and also ladies believe it or not many many people say that a bigger baby is much easier to birth vaginally than a smaller one :) 
my cervix is currently 1cm dilated but still very far back, firm and long


----------



## katerdid

Just caught up...I've missed a lot! Sorry I've been MIA but we've just moved to a bigger apt and its been crazy stressful hectic lately. 

I was doing ok, but then yesterday night I started getting strong contractions again. Luckily my procardia stopped them, so I'm refusing to get out of bed today. Still having some cramping tho.

I still need to get some granny panties and nipple cream for my hospital bag, but otherwise I'm all set. Got a diaper bag packed now too. And all my baby clothes are washed and in his drawers. So exciting! Let's just hope I don't have to use them for a few more weeks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay Hospital bag = DONE!

Well ive spent the whole day shopping & got everything i need ... Phew can rest now knowing thats done! Just need to add bits now like my toothbrush when the time comes, pregnancy notes and phone charger etc! :thumbup:

Kait - yay nice to hear from u hun & glad your all settled, Hope your ok and glad the procardia stopped the contractions.... I think little william is just to eager to meet his mummy & daddy! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh, i Havent done bags yet....do you all have like a delivery bag, post delivery bag, and baby bag and OH bag? Or how does all that work? 

I was just wondering today if I should start washing baby clothes but thought too early? Idk, 7 weeks most likely! What detergent did you use Kater?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive just got 2 bags 
My bag for labour & after the birth & 1 bag for LO ... Our OH's arnt usually alowed to stay overnight with you unless your in established labour and we dont live too far from the hospital so he wont need a bag x


----------



## Phantom710

I've been washing as I get them. I bought an off brand of baby detergent and a free and clear snuggles brand softener. so everything is washed and ready :)


----------



## nypage1981

I guess its not too soon then! I just thought they'd sit and collect more dust or something...

Our OH can just sleep in our rooms....thank goodness as ill have c section and want baby in my room! I need OH to help.


----------



## Phantom710

I have no idea if is should pack DH's bag. LOL

Day Delivery:
My mom HOPEFULLY will be up here and will stay thru the labor with me, and she'll head back to my house after I've had the baby, and DH will stay until we're released the next day. So bag will need ot be packed.

Night Delivery: Mom will be there again, hopefully, and by the time DH comes it'll be day and I guess he won't need a bag because they'll release me that night. Baring any complications.

:shrug:


----------



## katerdid

I just used our normal soap: All's Free and Clear. Hubby and his family have ecxima (sp?) So baby prolly will too. So no fragrances or weird stuff like that for us. 

I just packed up our large beach bag with a change of clothes for both of us, toiletries, hair ties, and a list of phone numbers. When I was in the hospital all I really wanted was at minimum a hair brush, deoderant, face wash and a hair tie. I felt all gross without them. But really you don't need the bring a ton of stuff. Just made sure to grab your camera and cell phone chargers! Although I think big huge underpants would be good - something cheap that you can stain and not care about ya know? 

Then I have a diaper bag with some clothes (and a hat and socks), burping cloths, blankets, wipes, and diapers. I think most places will give you anything else you might need.


----------



## nypage1981

Kater- I have also heard not to bust out your supply of diapers ad wipes they'll provide for you, so just keep them hidden for a bit and see! 

I will be there 4-5 days so yay me. If I pack for a vacation that long, i pack a ton! Lol, we will see how it goes. I'll probably need more than one bag. I have to figure out clothes that dont hurt c section, lots of undies that are huge, nightgowns, robes, laptop, nook, music, chargers, and for baby will need numerous outfits plus the going home stuff. Even will probably need to pack stuff for OH as he will be with me most the time, but still he will probably come home for actual showering so thats good. We will see, I still cant bring myself to do it so early so will wait a bit! 

I bought some Purex Free and Clear detergent. I used Dreft with my daughter religiously but that was back in the day when I thought I really needed to use that particular one because it is the baby brand. Now I know its not necessary to spend double for washing the clothes. 

Kate- are you on bedrest now until birth?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive packed my bag our hosp here dont provide nappies etc so i gotta take my own
heres my list of what ive packed

MY BAG
2x Nighties
1x Pj's
1x Dressing Gown
1x Slippers
Knickers/Socks
Going Home Clothing
Maternity Pads 
Breast Pads
Nipple cream
Dark Towel
Toiletries (shampoo/toothpaste/deoderant etc)
Lipbalm
Camera
Hairbrush/Bobbles
Make up & Wipes
Charger
Notes
Money
Book

BABY BAG
Sleepsuits (both newborn & 0-3)
Vests (both newborn & 0-3)
Hats/Scratchmits/Bibs
Wipes
Nappies
Cream
Cotton Wool
Nappybags
Hand Sanitizer
Blanket
Snowsuit/Coat
Dummies 
Little Toy

I feel much better now i know theyre done and ready to go just incase.
As for washing- weve been washing clothes etc as weve bought them, Im waiting untill later date to wash my cot bedding etc as its out on the cot at the moment to look pretty but she wont be sleeping in there straight away so i will give it a good wash before she moves into that so its all fresh

My sister came round today with a big box that shes pack full of baby items for our LO, It was sooo lovely bless her shes done it all herself over the past few months and she gave it to us today ...... Love it x
Theres some photos in my journal of anyone wants to nosey


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh, and what about a pillow/ blankie? They obviously have them, but they are icky and stiff!


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- I want a sissy like yours! Lol. I actually did a ton ton ton for my sis as well, and through her shower and stuff, so i hope she reciprocates. I dont want a shower, but hope she gets me lotsa nice things:) 

Funny- my name is Nikki, and our baby's nickname is Bean also! We have songs and stuff for Bean and OH has these cute little things like he does baby talk to my belly says "whatabean!!!" in baby talk and stuff. I doubt Bean can ever have a name to top this one:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I think im going to take my own pillow up there but keep it in the car while in labour and get OH to fetch it in afterwards. Baby will use her own blanket x

hehe thats crazy about the Nikki & Bean thing haha xx ......... I really appreciate her doing this for me and i cant wait for my turn to make one for her and her LO xx


----------



## sam#3

im having a home birth so i just have a big box with bits i want to hand without having to rummage round the house for bits and bobs!!

ive got my pool coming home in a couple of weeks then that is me totally ready for cookie :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeek how exciting!


----------



## sam#3

Not long now ladies :) :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Anyone getting nervous x

I am , Excited also ..... and scared too!


----------



## sam#3

im feeling really excited to have her here but at the same time really realy scared cuz of being on my own


----------



## nypage1981

I am so so so so scared of the surgery, and not looking forward to it at all. Would rather just be pregnant forever. 

Sam- will the dad be at the home birth?


----------



## katerdid

nypage1981 said:


> Kate- are you on bedrest now until birth?

I'm not sure, I think they are playing it more by ear. But I know it's at least until I'm 35 weeks. After that, depending on how I'm doing etc I might try to go back to work and do one or two 4 hour shifts a week until prolly 39 weeks (when I start my official mat leave). 

I'm soo super excited! After my mom and grandma telling me about their short labors (my grandma said she never felt pain! gimme that kind lol) I don't feel as scared as I was before. Plus I feel like I've been through a trial run and now that I know what labor feels like (at least the beginning bits) I feel more prepared for it, iykwim. I'm just ready for the next 4-7 weeks to go by fast so I can cuddle my little man. 

Aw, Nicole, it'll be alright. I'm sure your doctor has done sections hundreds of times before and they'll take care of you proper :thumbup:


----------



## sam#3

nypage1981 said:


> I am so so so so scared of the surgery, and not looking forward to it at all. Would rather just be pregnant forever.
> 
> Sam- will the dad be at the home birth?

I dont know - it depends how things are with us then i guess :shrug:


----------



## Phantom710

I'm a bit nervous as well. I seem to be unpleasable. 

I didn't want to go full term because I didn't want a 10lber, so the doc agrred to do the sweep and all as I told you.

Now I'm not sure I want the sweep cause I think I'll be crazy let down when it doesn't work. hahah

So that leaves the induction....which makes labor hard. So not looking forward to that either.

:wacko:

see what I mean?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I see what u mean michelle its a hard situation your in, have u had any growth scans to see how big baby is now??


----------



## Phantom710

I don't think my doc does growth scans :shrug:

or if he does, he hasn't mentioned scheduling any?

I have heard people mentioning getting them though, so I don't know if it's by their request, or its something he does to everyone at... 37 weeks or whatever. you know?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You should maybe mention your worries to them and get them to check on scan at babys estimated weight then you will know a bit better at what size hes going to be x


----------



## nypage1981

Anyone wonder how they can possibly cope with their baby practically doubling in weight still?? I feel like he is a huge monster wanting to eat me from the inside....doubling this doesn't seem fun, at all. 

I thought he was coming out my cervix yesterday. I started walking to my car, saw it about 40 miles away, and my cervix hurt SO bad I wished I could stop but had no where to stop and rest.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I do! ...... I cant believe were all gonna get bigger and have at least a full month of growing left to do!!! Scary really :shock:

Omg girls tomorrow we can officially say "Were full term this month" & "Due next month" 

eeek


----------



## nypage1981

I kinda want to rewind time just a little bit to savor this pregnancy. It may be the last I ever have and thats a sad thought!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno what u mean nicole :( , Me & OH only ever planned to have 2 children, I do get sad that this could be my last pregnancy & its nearly over :cry: ...... i actually enjoy being pregnant x


----------



## nypage1981

I enjoy it and dont enjoy it at the same time, but makes it sad to think I may never have this feeling of a baby inside me again. But cant wait to meet him too.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I kno what u mean x Im glad weve got a girl coming this time too as now ive got 1 of each so its nice that i get to experience both if this is to be my last pregnancy x


----------



## Phantom710

I'm definately feeling the nerves kick up. Spent the last few months telling my belly to hurry up and be ready, now i'm like. NOOO SLLOOOOOWWW DOWWWNNN. haha

TMI Alert:

Ugh, I think I have some sort of tummy bug. But I don't have a temp or anything. Either way. Nothing is staying in... and i'm not throwing up. if ya know what i mean?

came outta no where and hit me at 4 am this morning, and again at 6. went to work at 8 and left an hour later cause i was sitting on the throne for like 15 minutes. :dohh:

also---- WE ONLY HAVE 50 DAYS LEFT til EDD. :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

PHantom that happens to my tummy like every other week. I think its my form of morning sickness now and it usually is very inconvenient. Hope it goes away soon for you.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh no, how horrible for you michelle, Hope it clears up soon xx


----------



## ay2808

Hi. I've been away for the weekend so just catching up with everything now. You guys all sound super organised with your hospital bags. So far I've done my washbag and washed my labour and post birth nightshirts but thats about it! Everything is still in plastic bags and boxes from the shops. The nursery is going up tomorrow which I'm really excited about! I think it will help me feel more organised as I haven't wanted to wash anything yet as there would be no where to put it. I tried to do loads of house work and sorting today but kept having to stop as BH made it really uncomfortable.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy :hi: 
Aww bet you cant wait to get doing the nursery :cloud9: 

I dont experience BH all that much tbh, i do get them now & again ...... this evening ive been getting some sharp low crampy pains at the bottom of my bump but theyre not tightening like BH does ...... Very strange :(


----------



## ay2808

Ooohh! I haven't had any signs that she is anywhere near ready yet! No cramps, no milk leaking, no show, no cervix pain, nothing! I bet I'll be the last one of us!!


----------



## Phantom710

I was having some of those sharp pains last nighty Kerri- was wondering what that was about. To me, it feels like they start at the bottom of my belly and go to my lady bits :haha: one made me double over for a second. DH's face was priceless.

I think I'm gonna enjoy teasing him when it gets a bit closer. I'll just be like... "oh my water broke." and see what he does. bahaha

--
ay-- the girls have been leaking for 2 months now, seems to be getting abit stronger as now i have to give them a bath in the morning. hahah.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yes michelle thats exactly them....... maybe its stretching ligaments/muscles which means were gonna get bigger :shock: LOL

Ive had no boob leakage either!


----------



## Phantom710

I know I have a feeling we haven't seen the last of our tummy expanding.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I have this feeling too LOL


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh Ive been actually feeling very crampy for over a week now. It worries me sometimes and feels exaaaactly like AF cramps. Im sure its me getting bigger....I can feel LO kind of dropped lower lately, and its very hard on the under side of my bump. Heavy too. Feel like I need to carry it around! 

I get bad braxton hicks also. Makes moving hard when im doing lots of cleaning too. I totally took on huuuuuge house projects today for about 9 hours. Im so exhausted and sore. Pretty much thought i'd go into labor a few times. Lol .


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/05/z4e5dd7bad94ed.gif


Earlier lastnite - evening i was getting some sharp cramps under my bump like level with my pubic bone, they wernt getting any stronger & i wasn't experiencing any tightening so not over concerned.
Anyway about half 10 i started to get the feeling i needed to go to the loo for a "Erm bowel movement" anyway i went, but when i wiped i noticed on the tissue I've lost some of my mucus plug! 
Been reading about it cuz at 1st i freaked out when i saw it, there was no blood in it though so that's a good sign, but i did read that from around 8months of pregnancy , loosing the plug can be common and it replenishes itself over time, it apparently shows that the cervix is starting to change, dilate or efface In order to prepare for birth. 

So after freaking out a little and then managing to calm myself down i managed to get some sleep xx 

This moring i feel achey all round my pelvis area :shrug:


----------



## BabyDeacon

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2011/08/31/640a6f1e246a9e1c55cf9f874a40a154.gif
:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Phantom710

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2011/08/31/c1b43d562ba3efe0540b18716bb050d9.gif


no signs of plug from me yet. at least not that i've noticed. :haha: just the same abundance of discharge. :S


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 33 everyone! 

Kerri- I would call the doc, just to be sure they dont need to check dialation, give steroids, slow down the process, etc.....


----------



## katerdid

I lost my plug I think at 28 weeks? But my midwife said no worries cuz there wasn't any bleeding. Of course, 2 weeks later I went into labor. Dunno if they were connected or anything though, so don't freak out too much. But if you are still worried, I'd call - no harm in that. 

*HAPPY 33 WEEKS!!*


----------



## Phantom710

If you follow her journal, it says she has called the midwives and a scan has been scheduled. Not sure of the time difference between here and there, but I think that's where she is currently. so fingers crossed. 

--
odd question--- I have so much cm I dunno if I'd even notice if i lost my plug. if it was bloddy i mean. So.... what it's like in comparison? :blush:


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, I just looked there...hope she's doing ok and not getting too scared! It's almost 5pm there, so hopefully we'll hear back soon as her scan was at 3. 

My earlier one was a lot of mucus. Like a lot! The second time, when I was actually in labor wasn't too different than normal discharge, maybe thicker than normal, but it had blood in it. So, I guess it's not all the same. Sorry, not much help, eh?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy I'm ok ladies on way home now.., update when i get back xxx


----------



## katerdid

Good to hear it Kerri! Glad you're going home :D


----------



## Phantom710

no fair---
all the uk ladies will hit their due dates before us. :rofl:

--kerri-- oh good to hear!!

-Kater-- you are no help at all


----------



## sam#3

Happy 33 weeks ladies xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Update:

Firstly thankyou all for checking in on me :hugs:

Well after i phoned they told me that they wanted to scan me and check me over as i had lost the plug etc, So i went up.
Had the scan done and all looking brilliant with baby, Fluid levels all fine and shes measuring well ..... They said her "Estimated Weight" now is 4lb 11oz!!! :shock:
Scary! 

So all was fine with the scan, they checked all the placenta and thats all intact, baby was moving well on scan (little bugger making me out a liar) 
She then checked the blood getting through to baby through the cord with this funny machine thing and that looked ok too

Shes head down :thumbup: ..... and still a girl :pink: (phew)

I then got sent upto maternity day ward, The midwife asked me the usual questions and put me on the fetal heart monitor for half an hour, Everything looked fine with her heartbeat too so that was good, my BP & Urnine came back fine too.
Then she sent the doctor in to check me over and he said aslong i was happy to go then he was happy for me to go home too. 

I felt a bit silly tbh but they told me that i was right to call and thats what theyre there for, im to keep an eye on the discharge etc & call if theres any blood , pink etc
The Dr also told me to rest ....... so ive took his advice and chinese is on the menu tonite haha no cooking for me! lol

Heres some pics of our princess, so glad shes ok.... I worry too much
cant see alot as shes Squeezed!! lol

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/4d73e332.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/8dcd124e.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/64738835.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/aca4a9ac.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

Glad everything is well. 

I know how you feel, when i went in at 31 weeks with the cramping and mentioned he'd been not moving they hooked me up and right away there were little marks on the chart for fetal movements :dohh:

If your baby holds true to the "half a lb a week" now, rule. Then....she'll be about 6lb 11 ounces at 37 weeks. Not bad. I'm sure you've done the math already, but it's kinda fun to think about (even though it's not mine, haha). and if u had her exactly on ur due date....about 8lb 2 ounces.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo i hadnt worked it out but hey thats pretty good if thats how she carries on, Im happy with that!! ......... As of 37weeks she has her eviction notice LOL!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay that you are fine! Good thing to call just to be sure in case it was labor the steroid needs to be given. So how do they know how much baby weighs? That always confuses me. i never get told baby is weighing anything, I wanna know how much mine weighs....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im not sure nicole she took loads of measurements then said "lets see if we can get an estimated weight" then said ahhh yes there we go shes 4lbs 11oz :shrug: 

Does anyone understand how to work out what centile your baby is .... and what exactly is a centile etc when u hear people saying "On the 96th percentile" etc ??


----------



## nypage1981

I dont have any idea about any of that....did they tell you what percentile yours is in?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

no they didnt say i was just wondering cuz ive seen lots of girls on here going on about it and always wondered how you know


----------



## ay2808

Glad you are ok and you got to see bubba again, yey! I have no clue about centiles. If anyone can explain it please do!

Oh and Happy 33 weeks. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Phantom710

If I'm understanding them correctly.... (centiles)

If a baby is between 10th and 90th percentile they are considered "normal"/"average" 

The farther away from 50th is how you can kinda compare. For example if your baby is in the 80th percentile than he is on the bigger end of "average" same as 20th would be the smaller end. 

I found a page online that will calculate it for you, using either estimated weight (in grams--so have a converter handy) or measurements of the body. (Side note, the measurements of the body is how the doctor's can tell you the estimated weight.)

So, I borrowed Kerri's numbers and plugged them in and got that in weight, her baby is in the 28th percentile for a 33 week gestation.

So she is considered average size, but smaller than the median. 

at 33 weeks

the 10th percentile is about 3lbs 15 ounces.
the 90th percentile is about 5lbs 9 ounces.


Here's the Fetal Growth Chart


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ha excellent thankyou michelle your so handy!! haha x This has been puzzling me for weeks! :)


----------



## ay2808

I had a growth scan last week and according to the chart I'm also in the 28th percentile! Thanks for the info.
We put the nursery furniture up today-makes it seem very real but there is still a load of other stuff in there too so I'm not taking pics yet!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ay2808- did u get an estimated weight of baby at your scan??


----------



## katerdid

William tried to escape...again. I had enough contractions to have to take my Precardia, but I'm still feeling really uncomfortable and although my cramps and contractions have stopped, I have a lot of pressure and am peeing every 30 mins or so. RAWR! I'm really annoyed with this kid. He needs to chillax already.


----------



## nypage1981

He so excited to see you Kate! Lol. Does your doc estimate how long you'll last for? 

I am still at a loss about centiles.....my docs havent done any sort of measurement. Sucks, I wanna know if he is big or little. Does what you measure have anything to do with it all? I measured "spot on" last week. Lol. Doesn't tell me much.


----------



## katerdid

Lol nicole, no kidding. He must be a grass is always greener type  they don't know how long I'll last, but hopefully I can make it til 35 weeks at least.

I haven't heard anything either. I feel like its a UK thing. All I get is "spot on" as well.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ladies its September which means .........................

WERE FULL TERM THIS MONTH!!!! :shock:

& DUE NEXT!!!! :happydance:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!


Kait- That boy is desperate to meet you hehe , glad the contractions have stopped, Give William a good talking too!! xx 

Nicole - When you got your 20week scan did u get any measurements written down ie: Head Circumference, Abdo Circumference etc x


----------



## ay2808

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Ay2808- did u get an estimated weight of baby at your scan??

oops just realised it was at 31 weeks not 32. I'll do the measurements again. I've got head, abdominal, femure length and estimated weight which was 4lbs 2oz.


----------



## ay2808

ay2808 said:


> Mummy2Tylerxx said:
> 
> 
> Ay2808- did u get an estimated weight of baby at your scan??
> 
> oops just realised it was at 31 weeks not 32. I'll do the measurements again. I've got head, abdominal, femure length and estimated weight which was 4lbs 2oz.Click to expand...

So using my scan results:

head circumference - 52nd percentile
abdominal - 64th percentile
femur - 75th percentile
weight - 46th percentile

I'm not sure why the weight has ended up lower in comparison to the other results as I thought they used those to give you an estimated weight?? Anyway, they seem like pretty ok results so nothing to worry about (I was measuring 3 weeks behind and had problems eating/being sick earlier on which is why I was sent for a scan).

And we are officially due next month now..........!!


----------



## nypage1981

Dont think I got any measurements written down ever, no! Lol. They really must not be so interested in that at my clinic? Idk I had never thought of it but now im intrigued. Maybe i'll ask next week how we know how big this boy is. I hope he is not too big, I have lots of cute little clothes:) 

Yay for being due next month! I am shocked that its already september. Yikes. But falltime. Oh I love falltime. This is better than summertime for me! I am going to start googling Apple festivals and orchards and hay rides and haunted houses now! Oh wait, I can't do any fun halloween stuff due to my dumb c section...maybe I could talk this little guy into just coming 2 weeks earlier than october 12th c section. So, total, that would be 3 weeks early. I feel guilty thinking those thoughts with Kate trying to squeeze her little guy in there tightly. Sorry Kate- I dont mean offense.


----------



## katerdid

No worries Nicole! I'm super impatient for him to come out lol....just not until the end of Sept at the earliest. I don't want to wait any longer, but I know he needs his time inside.


----------



## nypage1981

I am praying for you that he stays til october 1st!


----------



## Phantom710

ugh, I have no idea what they were guessing him at at my 23 week scan, and they didn't mention that when I got my 3d one.

Fundal I'm always measuring big... but that's about all i know.


----------



## ay2808

I have a print out from my scans that has been put into 
my folder but I guess every area is different. Fundal I've always been measuring small. She must bury herself right into my body!!


----------



## katerdid

This kid has no patience, I swear! Little bugger tried to escape again last night. Precardia stopped the contractions for most of the day, but I had icky cramps and my midwife said to get my behind to L&D. From there I was contracting every 2 mins, then every 4. So I got a lovely terbutaline shot and it stopped them, yay! So now I'm at 2.8cm dilated and guess where bub's head is? -1 station! I knew he had started making his way down...hurts in my bits. Ugh...it's looking like William will be a Sept baby. Naughty lil monkey.


----------



## nypage1981

EEEEK! Where are the cramps when you feel them? I've been feeling a lot of AF kind of crampy lately also and started to worry a bit.....

Glad you have the steroids and everything taken care of...but he would still be in NICU, right? I am both excited and nervous for you! I want your little guy to be all healthy and ready for the world but to stay in there until we say so! You must wait until october, william!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hes a little escapee! lol 

I really hope he stays in a while longer for you, hes being very naughty!! ..... You may be the 1st of us to have your baby!! :) 

How is everyone else feeling???


----------



## BabyDeacon

Hey its me again..... 
Well today is my offical day of no work till next year.. ive got 4 weeks Holiday then start my mat leave on 3rd october... 
i have my growth scan on friday at 12:15 hubby wont be coming,, they only give him 3 hours for appointments so he'd have to leave at 11:30 be back by 2:30 then finish at 4! so loads of petrol he could take the rest as annual leave but hes saving 2 weeks to have of with baby and me. 
im feeling rather good, can feel baby all of the time, its such a Fab feeling!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay for maternity leave bet your glad works done now :) 

Hope all goes well at the growth scan ...... shame hubby cant be there but hopefully you will get a nice picture to show him xx
I know what you mean about feeling baby all the time now its amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sam#3

3 weeks and 2 days to term ladies!! Im feeling really excited today and cant wait to get to 37 weeks to get the crib up, pool inflated etc :) I realllly hope the next few weeks go fast!
My kids are back at school tomo and youngest pre-school on wed so every mon/wed i get 3 hours kid free time wooohoooo!!!! I wonder if that will make the time go faster or slower though!?!?!? 

Stay put william - you are an october baby :) x
Good luck for the scan Victoria :) x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam it will be nice to have some child free time - for now :haha: 

Tyler goes back to nursery on wed altho he only goes 3days a week, 1 full day & 2 half days xx


----------



## sam#3

Yep im going to make the most of the few hours a week til cookie comes along :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

deffo! Will also be nice for you to spend some alone time with the baby too when she comes along xx

Im back to not sleeping again, not that ive slept great at all through this pregnancy but im waking everynight around 1.30am -3.00am!!!


----------



## katerdid

nypage1981 said:


> EEEEK! Where are the cramps when you feel them? I've been feeling a lot of AF kind of crampy lately also and started to worry a bit.....
> 
> Glad you have the steroids and everything taken care of...but he would still be in NICU, right? I am both excited and nervous for you! I want your little guy to be all healthy and ready for the world but to stay in there until we say so! You must wait until october, william!

They are kinna like AF cramps, way down in my hips and lower back too. They get really painful right before I start getting contractions. 
Yeah, he'd be in the NICU. Dunno how long really, it just depends on how developed he's gotten. Some times they are in there for a couple days, sometimes a month. But I've been looking it up, and he's got a waay better chance now, then he did at 30 wks when all this nonsense started. 

Yay mat leave Victoria!! Good luck with your growth scan! Lucky you :)
Yes, have some fun with your child-free time, Sam!


----------



## sam#3

I think im going to be sleeping (or at least relaxing) and making the most of it!

I seriously cant wait! I love them all dearly but 6 weeks of them 24/7 has taken its toll!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

BabyDeacon- WOW, thats early to stop working! How lucky. Will you get bored? 

I wish I could stop working. I work MORE now that im gearing up to leave, and still will be working up until probably october 10th. Im tired of it! Then again, we only get like 6-8 weeks off after baby is born total. I dont know about this year stuff!

Sam- for 3 hours you can pretend the new baby is your first again and nap when it does! how nice. I may be a tad spoiled, my daughter will be in school every day, all day. So really, this is going to be just like my first baby all over again! Until I need to pack the baby up every morning in the cold winter and every afternoon to go pick my daughter up from school......Hope it doesn't mess with a feeding or nap time !

Mummy- I do NOT sleep at all anymore either. This pregnancy has been really bad for sleep. Im always awake. Then im grouchy and keep waking OH up so he's not sleeping well either. Lol. 

Washing all my baby things today! I love getting organized. Im usually not one for cleaning and scrubbing and organizing but this nesting stuff rocks! Too bad I can't refrain from nesting ALL day before having to go work 8 hours tonight:( Im exhausted before work. Sucks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oooo the nesting! haha i had terrible nesting with Tyler!

Tonite i feel like a right fat frump
Im huge and feeling it
Im super uncomfortable
Im achey
Im shattered 
And im feeling like my bump is really tight n stretched and it about to burst at any second 

:( :( ....... incase uve not noticed ... im also feeling sorry for myself haah!!


----------



## nypage1981

I get like that all the time mummy. Some days are horrible and uncomfortable and I want to remove the bump and give it to my OH to take care of!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

That's it!! Grrr it's a right pain literally lol.

My lower back is really painful too like achey!!! So am slobbing it on the sofa!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Popping in to say Everyone send thoughs & prayers to Kaitlyn (katerdid) who is in hosp, 

Shes updated her journal for anyone that doesnt have her on facebook xx


----------



## sam#3

bless her... seems some of these oct babies are determined to be sept babies!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

nypage1981 said:


> BabyDeacon- WOW, thats early to stop working! How lucky. Will you get bored?
> I wish I could stop working. I work MORE now that im gearing up to leave, and still will be working up until probably october 10th. Im tired of it! Then again, we only get like 6-8 weeks off after baby is born total. I dont know about this year stuff!

Yep i can see me getting bored!!

last night my thread:
ok for the last two mins ive had a pain in my butt like pressure....im sitting on sofa with my legs up on my gym ball any ideas?

EDIT:

lasted 2 mins then went off for 3 then come back... its like in the coxsix top of bottom and feel like its inside my foo foo too belly not tight at all...

happened again.... its painfull but not teary painfull, just like Yooouch!!!! pain

----------------------------------------------------------------

update today:
pains lasted 2.5 hours within the 2.5 hours i had 6 that was that painfull i was in tears!
the pains got so servre i went into labor ward and was monitered,
they were stron braxton hicks/ mild contractions...
they said it baby moved down and ligiment pains
the Dr's done an internal and my cervix is closed i have a cone shapped mark on my cervix that if i were to have sexy time' it may cause spotting.. so not to be worried if it happen give it a couple of hours if it sont stop then call or if its more that spotting then call them
sexy time i wish!!!
and jeeze if they were strong braxton hick, mild crontraction... hahaha!!! oh jeeze! i think it was more painfull pschologically as i was scared as it not time for him to come

the bad point waiting an hour to be seen....
good points MW was super informative really relaxing able to have a laugh with (ryan wouldnt stop moving and she was saying ooh we have a wriggler,, didnt need to see on the moniter he was kciking and the whole of my tummy/bump was moving!!
room was SUPER clean and she was with me ALL of the time!

i was home by 2 am and my hubby was with me all of the time being so supportive! he even got up at 5:45 and has gone to work, being up from 5:30 the night before!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Glad all is ok victoria xxx


----------



## sam#3

glad everything is ok and you had a good experience at the hospital - bubs just needs to stay put for 3 weeks to gain all that lovely chub :cloud9:

How are you feeling today? After my scare last tues i felt exhausted on the wed... it really zonked me!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

im feeling ok today not so hungry tho.. 
think it was more painfull cause phcyolgically i knew he wasnt ready so it being scary the pain increases... 
i got my growth scan on friday cannot wait to see him again on a screen will do!! hes staying in for at least 22 days!!! (37 weeks) :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sam - If baby was to be born at 37weeks would they need to be put into SCBU at all or would they be ok, I kno its classed as full term but i was just wondering if they would still need any care etc ..... as i was planning on trying all the labour inducing techinques etc from around that time but obvs wouldnt want my little one to suffer being born early


----------



## BabyDeacon

my friend said that when she was in a baby was born at 34 weeks and baby was ok no need for scbu and allowed home a day later!!! i would assume this is rare!
but 37 weeks bubba is cooked, and shouldnt need any help


----------



## sam#3

37 weeks is fine no help would be needed as like victoria said by then they are fully cooked :) 
anytime from 37-42 weeks is when they are 'due'

im going to get on the rl capsules and epo up the foof from then too!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good Good thats good to know then xx Im hoping my little one makes her appearance around 37weeks then haha!! Be lovely to have her naturally without the need for induction


----------



## sam#3

yer id love to have cookie at 37.... but i went to 42 with harry so im worried im in oct for the long haul!!

when i hit 37 weeks im going to inflate the pool and build her crib and get set up for her to let her know im ready!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

same hun i was 41+6 with Tyler before they induced me ..... really want to avoid that this time.

Yes thats a good plan, im going to write a little "Eviction notice" and shove it up my bits hahah!! LOL :haha:

No it would be nice ........... 28th sept girlies thats the big day! x


----------



## Phantom710

any news on kait? I'm at work so I can't check facebook :S

I went and bought a big--no pop stay put exercise ball. brought it to work with me and am being laughed at, but my back and....lady parts feel a lot better. 

over the weekend i've been feeling...really..heavy down there. normal i'm assuming. no pain or anything. anyways the counter pressure from the ball is nice :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

As far as ikno little william is still inside bless kait xx 

Ooh michelle i am soooo achey around my lower back, pressurey ache too, may get my birthing ball out tonite n see if i get some relief.

I could of honestly cried lastnite with the pain & today its no better if im honest, im hoping its not my SPD again, cuz i had it terrible with my 1st pregnancy but luckily managed to escape it so far with just a few light niggles


----------



## Phantom710

I know, It just aches and aches. UGH. I must've..."popped" a little more in the last few days because 4 of my coworkers looked at me this morning and told me it looked like i had grown over night. And another commented that I officially have the "pregnant lady posture" you know, arched back so as to not fall over from the weight. hehe

I was reading and apparantly these balls can help encourage baby to drop down and also to turn from being breech. Anyone know if that's true? 

Poor Kait, she has an impatient little kiddo on her hands.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive heard its true about the birthing balls ... fingers crossed anyway! :) 

Anyone developed the pregnant waddle yet! haha i have a tendancy of trying Not to waddle everywhere but its getting harder.

Bellybutton has half popped out too now! freaks me out a little lol


----------



## Phantom710

i waddle :S

same kerri-- my belly has halfway popped. if i push around it then it fully pops, but just normal it stays half innie half outie


----------



## x-TyMa-x

yeh thats what mine does too, it also pops out more if i laugh or cough haha!! Madness x


----------



## Phantom710

oh, been meaning to ask everyone.... if i'm laying and go to sit up or something my belly peaks in the middle.  is that normal? someone said it was, and then someone else said their doc said it meant their muscles had seperated. o.o I should mention that it doesn't matter which way he is laying he could be transverse and still my tummy does the /\


it doesn't hurt, but looks funny. :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ well mine does that too hun the exact same thing u are talking about so im hoping its normal :shrug:


----------



## sam#3

i get a pointy belly too, really bad when i tense it to stand up.... its perfectly normal as far as i know


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good Good :) 

Sam - Seen as your our little MW in the making .... any help or tips on the wonderful Piles?? I got them with Tyler and they are ALOT worse this time around x
Tried all the creams etc and had them banded (never again) and nothing has helped :(


----------



## sam#3

have you been constipated?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No :( they have always been bad but they have deffo got worse :( 

and i refuse to go back to the hospital to get them banded again that was horrific


----------



## sam#3

generally they are because of constpation or dehydration leaving your bowels dry.... have you been drinking plenty of water?

what has the doctor said?


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- 

Poor kate. Hope all is well in her baby world. 

I have pointy tummy too when I flex! 

Mummy- it is strange you mention almost up crying last night...I WAS up crying last night. Ugh. My pain is bad like yours. Now its heading to me knee also??? Ive never had a knee injury, and was in so much pain last night I almost went to ER for a fricken knee. what the heck. This pregnancy is for the birds. How you feelin today? 

I went to doc today. He says if baby was born right now he'd be almost 5 lbs. Ugh. That seem huge. Doctor says I measure right on though, but big baby. Least my grand hugeness is all baby. I DEFINitely have a waddle and pregnancy stance. I feel like i'll fall over any time now. This is so tough:( Ive reached that breaking point. With 5 weeks left.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- it's still sore I've had a hot water bottle on it all night that seems to be helping tho. How's yours today?

Sam- the docs just give me creams etc but tbh none work :( guess al just have to deal with it :( bloody things


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Also at my scan last week ny- i was 33 weeks exactly and baby weighed in at 4lb 11 oz that's not far off 5lb either xx


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy- im sore also. My back and my knee have been rotten. I feel about 50 years old and can't imagine how much worse it will get! 

Guess mine isn't much bigger than what im hearing from others, so not sure why he said it was bigger....maybe he meant just a good size. I may have selective hearing....lol..


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/07/z4e670e1c0efc1.gif


Eeeek!!!!! Oooo my little ticker baby is upside down omg!! Getting there girls x


----------



## Phantom710

Happpppyyyyyyy 34 WEEKS!!!! 


I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow, but I doubt they'll do much. probably just weigh and measure and all that.

I'm so weird, I think I'm anxious to get to the ones where they check for dilation and stuff. Just cause it means this is all REALLY gonna happen.

lol at my ticker again. Who dances to Britney anyways?! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Whoa! Upside down babies! Craziness. 

Happy 34 weeks everyone! Now, aren't we officially considered to be 8 months along?


----------



## nypage1981

Phantom- maybe your baby needs to dance to britney more and turn upside down. Lol. yours is still upright, silly baby didn't he get the memo? 

My doc told me yesterday since im having c section they wont really bother too much with checking for dilation. SCORE! although I still need Strep B test which is a swab up the woo hoo so i still get a check of some sort. icky


----------



## sam#3

Happy 34 weeks ladies - 21 days to term :D :D


----------



## Phantom710

does everyone get a strep b? i've heard people on hear mention it, but have no idea what it is or if i'm gonna get one?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive not got to get a strep B test..... i never got one in my 1st pregnancy and its not been mentioned again .........so i dont think its routine hun x


----------



## Phantom710

cool :) one less thing for me to have to plan. hehe

Did my birth plan officially last night, so i've got that out of the way. 

have a small shopping list of baby stuff i still need to grab (nail clippers, nose sucker, etc.)

Then I think i'm set. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeek! ..... Im starting 2 cups of RLT as from today, been drinking 1 cup from 32weeks and now i can start 2 from 34 i think.
Got the MW on friday & then the hospital next friday for bloods and Anti D jab again :grr:


----------



## sam#3

I saw the MW today for repeat bloods and she tried to work out cookies position but she changed about 6 times while she was having a feel i swear she actually does not sit still!!! Ive always had around 8lb babies and the mw said she doesnt think cookie will be as big as them but we shall see... 6 weeks is a long time in baby chub growth!!

I am really hoping that was my last blood test - i really really cant stand them :( 

Seeing her again at 36 weeks where we will go through the birth plan and talk about where the pool is going etc.... exciting :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I agree sam i hate the bloods :sick: dreading them next week yuk! 

Have you started drinking RLT yet sam?


----------



## sam#3

no i dont drink the tea but im going to start the capsules soon 2 a day then ill start the epo from 37 weeks.... it will all be as and when i remember :lol:

blood tests are the worst thing about being pg - FINGERS CROSSED that will be the last injection or needle i get this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmmmmm i read u can up your tea to 2 cups from 34weeks ...... but others say its still 1 cup untill around 36, do u think i shud wait till 36 to up it or will i be ok from now

its soooo confusing, My friend ended up having a section so she gave me some EPO capsules today.


----------



## sam#3

its not goint ot induce labour so i would drink 2 if you want to, all it does is help to tone your uterus.... it may bring on stronger braxton hicks but it wont induce labour


----------



## nypage1981

Phantom- actually, i've always heard it to be routine for a strep B, not sure though maybe its just routine in some clinics? I dont or have never had any reason why i'd need one more than anyone else, its just what my clinic does! 

Mummy- how come you are having anti D right now? Here we do them at 28 weeks.....did you get one then too?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yeh hun here we get them at 28weeks then another at 34weeks, then depending on baby's blood group ... if its + then i get another after the birth.


----------



## sam#3

Morning all hows everyone feeling??

I am hoping the nesting is going to kick in soon its taking me so much to get motivated to do the housework lately!!!!! :lol:


----------



## sam#3

Have any of you tried the baby morphing programmes online?

I did one a min ago, the pic went a bit dodgy on one side but this is me and FOB morphed.....
https://www.morphthing.com/baby/104...71-n-jpg?key=4787751bd1c2c30acc7859eff90af302


----------



## ay2808

I've never thought of that! Might try it later. I've been feeling really good this week but must admit I'm a bit tired today tho.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Feeling ok, Back is painful still but eased slightly since yesterday.

Nesting- I got it terrible when i was pregnant with my son but this time ive not had it at all really :shrug: ... infact sam if you find the motivation then please send some my way too!


----------



## Phantom710

hehe I need to start nesting too. It's the only way my house is gonna get ready for the baby. tbh i've been kinda waiting for it. LOL.


----------



## nypage1981

I could totally send you all some of my nesting...its INsane. I am not typically a very clean person so my OH is thinking of lost it. I kinda like it, everything is constantly clean as I can't even let some dishes on the counter for a few minutes without doing them! Although, I still dont want to do laundry. Wierd.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ Nicole send it my way! :) ........ Altho saying that im a bit of a clean freak anyway lol, My hoover is probably the most used thing in my house :blush:


----------



## sam#3

im the same my hoover & washing machine are overworked and underpaid!!

they are the only things i do still do though, fingers crossed ill want to get the toher stuff done around 37 weeks so that everything is fresh and clean - thats whats happened with the others - with #3 i was scrubbing the skirting boards at 41 weeks+ to try and get things moving!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was cleaning the tops of tin lids last time ...... was serious!! lol I had nesting problems haha

Arghhhhh ive just seen your ticker sam, baby is the same size as a honeydew melon.........holy crap! :cry: thats gonna hurt .... again!


----------



## sam#3

It changes to a watermelon at 37 weeks - my poor vag has already evicted 23lbs 9ozs of child..... it will never forgive me if i make it birth a watermelon!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

bahahahha "my poor vag" :haha:

So just got back from my appointment. 1 more in 2 weeks, then every week from then on.

Baby is Transverse. :S

Other than that though.... am not measuring as far ahead as usual. Only about 1-2 weeks and have actually lost a lb since my last appointment.

Asked about all the normal aches and pains... knowing they were all par for the course... and in a very nice way pretty much got told that it's only gonna get worse until i no longer have a child pressing down on all my lower regions. 

Was a bit confused on one point... they told me the little aches pressure and such in the lower areas is a sign baby is beginning to drop. but how does he "drop" if he's sideways?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Boo for transverse, Altho he can still move yet, Lets hope he does soon & im not sure about the dropping sideways thing hun, Glad all is well at the appointment though.

sam- Lol your poor va jay jay!! ........ watermelon :shock: i wont ever look at a watermelon in the same way, our bodies are not designed for watermelons to be popping out of small areas!!!


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, dropped baby hurts like the dickens! I get up to walk and it takes everything not to start groaning lol. Bowling ball between the legs for sure!

I want to nest so bad. I had my DH start setting up the nursery last night and I supervised while in the chair. But he started getting frustrated and it didn't even get half way done. Stupid bed rest...I have stuff to do!


----------



## Phantom710

Kait------- how ya doing? crossing ur legs like a good girl to keep baby in? hehe


----------



## katerdid

Phantom710 said:


> Kait------- how ya doing? crossing ur legs like a good girl to keep baby in? hehe

Lol, I wish it were that simple!!! :haha: I'm doing alright, still having irregular contractions. My tummy muscles are getting a major workout - contractions have been going on since the 3rd!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well I've just got back from my 34 week midwife appointment, all is well, told her about my hospital visit last week and loosing the bits of plug and she was saying the same .... Just to keep an eye on it & call if there's blood etc.
Blood pressure has gone up slightly and it's now considered "normal" ha as usually it's very Low. Urine fine too.
Heartbeat sounded perfect 
Fundal height measuring at 33weeks so 1wk behind, shes still head down & she's started to engage yay!!!! She's 4/5 palpable so just n so engaged but this is very exciting to me cuz this didn't happen with Tyler untill i was overdue!! 
I would say this explains the sudden back pain I've had past few days x
So I'm happy and hoping she continues to engage and be a good girl xx

I'm off now to treat myself to a gingerbread latte nom!! 

Next appointment is my anti d at the hospital next Friday (16th)


----------



## Phantom710

yay for engaging !!!!! I won't get to find out anything until either my 36 or 37 week appointment. :S But I'm pretty sure if he's transverse (I almost tried to shorten that to "tranny"...... but that would be odd.) he's not engaged. hehehe.

Do you have to be engaged to dilate?

I'm so dumb guys. ahahaha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

tranny!! :rofl:

No i dont think u have to engage to dialate as some 1st & most 2nd babies dont actually engage untill labour has actually started.


----------



## sam#3

I have had the most awful backache today - it hurts to stand, sit, lie, walk.... i also got told i had the waddle today so im guessing cookie has dropped!!!


----------



## Phantom710

i want a dropped baby :( LOL


----------



## BabyDeacon

Morning!!! ive now been awake an hour and a bit... yesterday i had my growth scan and the AC is in the 95th percentile along with his weight and basically everything else...
5lb 13oz he esitmated weight is. and my fluid is in the top f the normal range too... saw MW and she was like Oh its too late to do a GTT.... ERRR hello ive had one done it came back PERFECT! 
i was like i would like to know where im hiding him cause my bump is a bump but not a bump i would expect for a 5lb 13oz baby...she was like you have a lot of fluid too! so its not going to be uniformed shapped..:haha:
she then looked thru my notes and was like oh youve got slightly LOW bp..... ermm 120/70 normal???? ok its been lower 115-110/65-70 but i dont think thats actually to low! i work in a hospital and have done for nearly 6 years now done 15 months and a student nurse i kinda know whats low BP...:dohh: Anywho's i got to go see her tomorrow (sunday) and have another growth scan before 37 weeks... then they will Review from there?!
she said i think 37 weeks would be a good time for baby to come... yes ok so what do you mean by that... induction? what,,, i quickly replied my fear is not being able to have this baby vagnially (SP) she was like oh hun dont worry about that we will support you every ste of the way to have this baby as you wish!! :happydance:
i think the reason she was worried about the weight was because they were expecting him just to double from last scan and he was 2lb 4 from last scan.. so around 4lb 8oz! PMSL!!!:haha:

soo heres a pic of our "little" man (and we got to confirm his man hood again!) :flower::flower:


----------



## katerdid

Lol, michelle - you're gonna want to take back that wish as soon as happens as Sam and I can attest too :haha:

That's a good weight Victoria. Sounds like you got a rubbish MW that time though. I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## ay2808

My new symptom is indigestion. I suffered a bit in first tri but I'm finding meals I've been able to eat I now cant without feeling really uncomfortable all down my windpipe. My food is repeating on me and I'm burping even more than usual (one of my first pregnancy indicators!) I've got some Rennies at the ready tonight! Hope everyone has managed to have a relaxing weekend so far. x


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait - Glad your still holding on in there .... maybe william is learning to behave!! xx

Michelle - A dropped baby is uncomfortable!

Sam- I bought spatone .... gonna have one after Tyler has gone to bed x

Ay- Urgh sorry your suffering indegestion, its a right bitch x

Victoria - 96th percentile!! Big baby boy , hopefully you will still be ok to have your little man vaginally x

As for me, i got told baby had started to engage and was 4/5palpable .... well ive felt sooo uncomfy today walking around a carboot sale and the shops in town, Seems this little lady has dropped even more by looking at my bump tonight

heres some piccies took about 5mins ago.......what do you girls think??

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1946.jpg

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_1947.jpg


----------



## katerdid

It def looks dropped to me! Never heard of the term palpable before....is that the UK's way of measuring station?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

sam explained to me that palpable is how much of the babys head can be felt out of the pelvis ..... so basically my midwife can feel 4/5 of the babys head so only starting to engage ...... so her head isnt free but its not fully engaged 

is this right sam??


----------



## katerdid

Hmmm, sounds confusing. I think I like our way better. -2 is a free head, 0 is fully engaged (where I was at on wed) and +2 is the head's coming out.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam where are u to help me understand it again haha ....... if im 4/5palpabe or whatever it is ..... how engaged am i?? ..... Just a little bit yeh?


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, I just looked it up says:


> 4/5 palpable means that only a fifth of the head has entered the pelvis, so it has not yet engaged....
> Imagine your pelvis is in 5 sections and 4/5 head down means the baby's head is in 1/5th of your pelvis.

Ok, it makes sense if you think about it that way.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thats it yeh, the MW said shes no longer "Free" which means shes started to drop into the pelvis, but not fully engaged ..... she also said 2nd babies can pop in & out untill labour starts, But tonight is the 1st night where my bump has looked like its actually dropped a bit, and its soo sore, my whole bump is sore feels bruised all along the top of it :(


----------



## katerdid

Aha! A diagram! Yay for pictures! So 5/5 is -5, 4/5 is -4, and so on. So I'd be 0/5 then?
https://i53.tinypic.com/16gl8w2.jpg

I bet it's sore! I know mine is...and my poor hips. These kids - they better be freaking cute after all the pains we go through for them :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ahhhhh! haha yay for diagram! 


Ikno hun, lol you would think something as natural as reproduction, pregnancy & birth.... what our bodies are built to do it would be alot easier & less painful haha x


----------



## ay2808

Ha ha very true!


----------



## katerdid

Amen sister!


----------



## Phantom710

Well Ladies. I've decided to MAKE myself nest. hehehe

so far have cleaned the master bath sink/counter and toilet. I'm exhausted. :dohh:

I've written myself up a list. breaking the house down to what is gonna be cleaned this weekend and the next two weekends. So hopefully, house will be ready before 38 weeks.

side note--- DH's b-day today. So i've also baked a cheesecake and am going to make his favorite dinner. I might starve to death before he gets off though. hehe. 6 more hours!!


----------



## katerdid

Good idea with the lists. I'm a firm believer in 'em. It always feels so good to cross things off, doesn't it?

Happy birthday to your hubby! yummm....cheesecake. That's my DH's favorite dessert!
I know how you feel about waiting for food. We have steaks thawed in my fridge and I have to wait til he gets home. I think I've eaten everything in the whole house but those steaks :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

I know! and every time i open the fridge i have the cheesecake chilling so can smell that. AHHH


----------



## katerdid

Oh, that's the worst. I can never wait on sweets that have to set up in the fridge. There's usually a small bite (or 2) already in it when it's time for dessert lol.


----------



## sam#3

Morning sickness at this stage...... surely thats just taking the p a wee bit!!!!! Bleugh!

I have started making myself nest too i have blitzed the kitchen & shower room so far but i have a massive urge to clear out the boys room and all their toys so maybe its starting to kick in a bit :)


----------



## sam#3

Mummy2Tylerxx said:


> Ahhhhh! haha yay for diagram!
> 
> 
> Ikno hun, lol you would think something as natural as reproduction, pregnancy & birth.... what our bodies are built to do it would be alot easier & less painful haha x

that diagram was kinda what i had in mind for my stripy ball explanation to you hehe!!


----------



## Phantom710

ahhhhhhhh i want to know if i've done anything down below, but i dont think my doc starts checking til 37 weeks. *angry face* heheh


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You can check your cervix yourself but i wouldnt know how so google how 1st x


----------



## nypage1981

Morning sickness for me suddenly also! Ugh, is this normal? I totally wasnt expecting it....


----------



## Phantom710

Crazy Belly!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WEQPX6kjIE


----------



## x-TyMa-x

He was having a good old wriggle about in there wasnt he, My lil one was doing this thismorning too......... its crazy you can see little bumps sticking out all over hehe xx

Lovely video x


----------



## nypage1981

I just hate when he pushes out really really hard while im walking at work (in a hospital) so it hurts and makes my tummy look all weird and hard to walk!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sometimes when im laying on my side she pushes out hard and it kinda feels like my skin is being trapped between her & the bed ........ feels really uncomfortable and odd haha xx

35 weeks tomorrow ladies :) ......... 2 weeks till term xx :yipee:


----------



## nypage1981

Does anyone know why braxton hicks get worse at night, or is this must me?


----------



## Phantom710

Ya.....as much as I love feeling him move, they have gotten to the painful stage for sure.

I actually haven't got any BH for awhile. Kinda makes me wonder... that's sorta opposite of how I should be doing, right?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No hun its fine, I never got any BH with my 1st pregnancy...... none at all and ive not had many this pregnancy either, not everyone gets them so dont worry xx


----------



## Phantom710

It's official. I've lost it. :wacko:

One of my first trimester threads has a few new girls using it currently.

Original post: Feb. 11. I was 4.5 weeks pregnant.

Looking that date made everything seem crazy. I was at a completely opposite end of my pregnancy. 

Made me proud to realize I've made it!!!! 

hehe.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:yipee: and soon you will be looking back at all the older threads with your LO in your arms xx

How exciting x


----------



## sam#3

has anyone elses appetite changed? i dont ever want lunch and dinner anymore and sweet things are all i ever fancy


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam - Im deffo eating alot more junk , sweets, chocolate & crisps are my main intake :nope: its really not good but i could quite happily live off that!! 

I only drink water though and my 1 glass of fresh orange a day so thats not too bad.

Erm im also about to order a chinese :blush:


----------



## sam#3

my diet is made up of breakfast - glass of oj & iron, bowl of cereal then after that fill my face with biscuits, yoghurts, choclate, custard etc etc til dinnertime when i will pick at the kids leftovers, force a bowl of pasta down and then back on the ice cream, choc etc....... :S 
i wonder if there is a reason we are eating so much junk?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

God knows its strange isnt it, Thats another reason why i like to go for our evening walks as it makes me feel less of a slob!! haha x


----------



## sam#3

also i keep craving red bull, i drank loads of it last summer then the odd can through the winter and i love the taste of it... i even had a whiff of a can that my sis had for a 'fix' LOL!
Im going to get a can to drink after my labour!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ewww red bull is rank :sick: My OH likes those, even the smell makes me feel sick , reminds me of jagerbombs!! :sick:

My craving has been latte mmmmm i could drink them everyday, im so so glad there is a costa coffee in my hospital i will sooo be drinking those in labour.


----------



## sam#3

god i love it!! 
i love latte too mmmmm and iced latte... yummy!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Delicious!!!! Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Phantom710

ughhhhh i've not been eating very healthy either. weird.


----------



## ay2808

Me too. I have cereal and a cup of tea in the morning, toast and juice late morning and then I don't feel like eating lunch or anything proper, just sweets, cereal bars, crisps etc.


----------



## nypage1981

I was wondering why im wanting so much more junk lately too. I did fine with weight gain, as of 2 weeks ago I was at 11 lbs....but so afraid now with what will happen. I even had a piece of cake for breakfast the other day. i paired it with V8 veggie juice thoug for something "good!" lol....

But im constantly snacking on junk too.....can't [email protected]


----------



## nypage1981

Coffee- yes thats a craving of mine also. Even just the smell of it. I love it.


----------



## Phantom710

hmmmmmmm maybe it's our babies' way of trying to chunk up.

In that case... I think I should eat nothing but celery the next few weeks. If he chunks up anymore I'll explode. LOL


----------



## katerdid

I'm right there with you! Our fridge has no real food - just pies and cookies and ice cream. All I want is junk. And coffee too...I had a cup last night and it was heavenly. And of course, I am constantly asking my co-workers to bring me a decaf iced pumpkin spice latte from work (yum!).


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/09/z4e704c5b9d3a2.gif


How exciting girls!! xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My 35 Week Bump ........ Lets See Yours Ladies :)

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/IMG_2015.jpg


----------



## ay2808

WOO HOO! Only 5 weeks to go, 2 weeks til full term! Happy 35 weeks!!!!

Oh and I'm back drinking tea too. Pre preg I drank 6-8 cups a day, totally went off it in first tri, had the odd cup in 2nd tri and have 1-2 cups now. I have decaf if I can but it's not the same!


----------



## Phantom710

Lovely bump :) DH will take my bump pics after work, and you'll all already be in bed. Silly time zone changes. hehe.


----------



## nypage1981

My 35 weeks- cute bump mummy!


So last night I was up awake alllll night with cramps. Felt aweful. I couldn't make them go away and they were too uncomfortable to sleep....

anyone think something could be wrong or is this just the way it goes?
 



Attached Files:







312390_2361528836035_1184755982_2815153_764369842_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sam#3

I think unless it gets much worse and you are contracting.. losing water... losing blood etc then yep its just end of pg cramps... could be baby engaging, could be cervix thinning, could be stretching of the uterus and softening of ligaments etc....
i have been having lots of uncomfortable nights lately too, i think its our bodies way of preparing us for the sleepless ngihts we are about to get!!!


----------



## Phantom710

I just noticed something..... for the first time, I don't find my ticker funny.

Is my uterus really that big? :help:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks sam- Its not contracting. Just constant cramp pain. Wish it would let me be for a bit, im feeling super icky! Like horrible period and I dont want my period!


----------



## sam#3

I thought earlier as much as i cannot wait to have my cookie i am not looking forward to bleeding again!! Im hoping breastfeeding will hold it off for at least 6 months again like it did with harry!!


----------



## nypage1981

I am NOT looking forward to period at all. I hate hate hate that time of month. And its what I feel like now so it isnt pleasant! I will BF just to keep it away. Haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Urgh id forgotton about periods ..... Yak!! :(


----------



## Phantom710

Definately not looking forward to that. Hoping I can keep it off at least until I get on BC again, because I have horrrrriiibbbllleee periods. I don't know if i'm going to be lucky nd hold off since I'm BF-ing. my mom BF exclusively and she got her period at 8 weeks, and every month after that.

But I've also heard of people holding it off for upwards of a year/ year and a half. :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- Your bump looks fab! :)

My periods will prob come back quicker than you ladies as i dont plan to BF , I tried with Tyler and then stopped after 3 days but he got the chlostrem stuff which is meant to be important, If i can i will try give this LO the chlostrem stuff too but if i find it as painful as i did with Tyler then i wont be carrying on.


----------



## nypage1981

I didnt last with my daughter either. I tried but with a c section I was in so much pain already, we will see. This time I feel more like I actually want to do it so I may be able to manage, but will keep an open mind.


----------



## sam#3

mine didnt return until 6 months exclusive breastfeeding and i didnt ovulate until 8 months ebf
that would be nice to have that again - especially as once im ov'ing again im getting a copper coil fitted and they are rumoured to make your periods heavier and more painful


----------



## Phantom710

I don't think I've ever heard of a copper coil?


----------



## sam#3

https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sex_relationships/facts/contraceptivecoil.htm


----------



## Phantom710

OOHHH IUD. Those I've heard of hehe. :dohh:


----------



## katerdid

I'm probably going to get an IUD as well, not a copper one though. This one, Mirena, is made of plastic. But I want to talk to my doctor long and hard about my options first. 
But hopefully BF will keep the :witch: away for a while!!

I've been getting constant period pain cramps as well. I've got a dr appt today, so I'll ask and see what's what. 

Here's my 35 +1 week bumpy (it's a right proper shelf now lol):
https://i52.tinypic.com/venkt3.jpg


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Its beautiful xx :)


----------



## nypage1981

Great bumps mummy and kate! Love it

Kate- let me know what doc says about AF cramping. I'd be interested to know. 
glad you are still pregnant, you are doing great keeping him in there!

I did an xray of a woman whose IUD pierced through to the abdominial cavity. SCARY!


----------



## Phantom710

Okay so here is yesterday's bump, along with one from 31 weeks, just wanted to see a side by side of how much i'd grown in a month :)

and holy crap :O


----------



## nypage1981

Looks kinda dropped! Yay!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Bumps are all looking fab! 

Ny- Ouch!!!! ........ I really dont fancy a coil at all, not sure what we will do for birth control x


----------



## Phantom710

ny!!! I'm sooo glad you said that. I spent like.... 10 minutes in the bathroom at work trying to decide if it did look a little lower. LOL. Not a lot, but something is better than nothing :)


----------



## nypage1981

exactly a little can go a long ways! Plus, i saw mine drop a tad once a couple weeks ago a little, but its happened again, so you will probably notice it again!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I cant stop going through my LO's hospital bag lol, I keep getting everything out and repacking it ........ no idea why! Im odd.

Im at the MW tomorrow im hoping they tell me LO is still head down and either still as she was or engaging a little more :) :)
Ive got to have bloods done tho and another anti D injection :( :(


----------



## nypage1981

I am still confused about the anit D injection...you guys get 2 and us only one....weird. Im wondering if your dose is lower for the 2 and thats why? Seems like we all have the same thing I wonder why you get more injections for it! 

I haven't even packed a bag yet...lol. Im being kinda stubborn in thinking that for sure my day will be october 12th at 9 am for a c section, so have to pack by then but thats it! I doubt i'd go early, my body isnt like that. Haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yeh i asked my MW nicole- She said that the combined jab is a higher dose therefore it only needs to be given once, Where as here we get it in 2 seperate jabs .... altho there are some hospitals in the UK now starting to use the combined one x


----------



## nypage1981

aaaah, gotcha. Well that makes sense then!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

At least you only need to go through it the once lol , Im dreading it tomorrow!! Hate needles etc Yuk :sick:


----------



## nypage1981

ye and I thought the anti D kinnda hurt....do they do your butt? Lol. mines always in the butt cheek in a muscle. youch!


----------



## sam#3

oooo good luck with your jabs mummy :)

i think cookie has turned breech again.... im getting 'kicks' and wiggles in my foof and hiccups in my ribs :/


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive always had mine in my thigh... into the muscle again tho & yes ouch it hurts :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks sam, Hopefully this should be the last of the bloods etc thankfully.

Oo when my LO gets hiccups i feel them all over,. sometimes theyre very low down by my pubic bone, sometimes i feel the most where her back lies around my sides. 

Im praying tomorrow shes still head down x


----------



## sam#3

fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thankyou :thumbup: 

I thought she had turned breech the other nite as i was getting something poking out the top of my bump but im thinking now it was maybe a bottom .... i still feel like shes quite heavy towards my pelvis especially when walking so fingers crossed shes still head down.

Another thing....... when i walk for a long time i get a bruised like feeling across the top of my bump its really odd....... do you think its anything to worry about or maybe just stretching x


----------



## sam#3

I think its probably just stretching, i have a very sore bruised feeling in my lower ribs on the right and my mw said its prob from kicking and bumping and stretching


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Thanks i was thinking its prob from all the kicking & then stretching from walking but i wasnt sure .... i will mention it tomorrow anyway x


----------



## katerdid

Nicole - my MW said cramps are normal this far in, mostly from stretching and engaging and such. They are only a problem if you start getting contractions along with them. (which I said I did and she didn't really seem concerned so :shrug:)


----------



## nypage1981

I thought maybe he was engaging also. Glad it seems normal kinda....you any more dialted?


----------



## katerdid

I don't think I'm any more dilated. She didn't do a proper check cuz she had to do some swabs. But she did have one finger up there and said it appeared the same.


----------



## nypage1981

oh so you just did your strep b then?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well Ive been to the MW up at the hospital today cuz it was nasty needle day 

Altho im hard and handled it well :haha: .... Got my bloods done again for the last time "wooooo hooooo" so glad those manky blood tests are done now 
I also got my last Anti D jab for this pregnancy ... wont need another now unless baby has + blood group at birth x

Heard heartbeat all is lovely with that :cloud9:
BP & Urine all fine 

Baby is still measuring 1 week behind but she didnt seem bothered, Im 35+ 2 and shes measuring 34 

Her head has popped back out again ... little bugger lol so now were back to "Free" lol, I asked if this was normal for that to happen & she said as its my 2nd baby its completley normal for baby to bob in & out of the pelvis and she wont fully engage untill labour ... infact i could go into labour with her head "Free" and she will engage during the labour .... HOW CRAZY!! 
Shes still head down with her back to my left hand side xx

So all in all .... everythings good :thumbup:

Next appointment - 30th sept xx


----------



## katerdid

Nicole - yeah, I guess so. I've already had it done several times and it's all been negative, so don't know why they needed to do it again. :shrug:

That's good you took it like a man Kerri, lol :haha: Bet your pleased it's all over with and everything is looking good. Naughty little girl - popping in and out. So weird how 1st births can be so different from 2nd +, eh?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno its strange isnt it ..... I kno haha Im hardcore ... Pfft bring on labour haha!! ......



NOT! lol im a wimp!! :haha:


----------



## Phantom710

Since you mentioned blood tpes. I just was thinking about that last night. Do they tell you what blood type they are when they're born and have to do the heel prick and everything?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im not sure if they do for everyone hun, I got told because they needed to know if i needed another anti d or not but my friend has never been told any of her babies blood groups .... but im sure if you ask they could tell you x


----------



## ay2808

I don't even know my blood type!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Really ay, were u not tested, they should be in your notes xx

Hope everyone is ok :hi:


----------



## ay2808

Yes it's in my notes but I don't know what it is - naughty me! I must admit everything is getting more tiring now. Emptying the dishwasher just set off my braxton hicks!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I went shopping for new trainers today and had to sit on the shop floor is some queer position to try & get them on haha, bump makes trying on shoes a difficult process!!


----------



## nypage1981

I even find baby shopping at babys r us to be exhausting....i am always sore and tired by the time we leave there and it makes me not get all that we need cuz I cant concentrate! 

was awake with some nasty cramping again last night. but no contractions so what the [email protected]!?!


----------



## Phantom710

I've been putting off grocery shopping for the same reason. Lol. It exhausts me. Pretty much kills the rest of the day after, cause then I just want to sit in my butt.


----------



## katerdid

I'm the opposite atm. Full of energy! All I want to do is go wandering around the mall or grocery store or anywhere out of the house. I'm being a rebel and disregarding all my doctor's orders lol. I'm such a bad patient 

Nicole - does it feel like your hips are being split apart with a vice or is it just period type pains? When William engaged I could totally feel my hips widening. But maybe I'm just a weirdy like that. 

I'm in desperate need of nursing friendly pj's. For the life of me I can not find a nightie that buttons down all the way! Michelle or Nicole, have you seen any in our US stores? I've found ones with the button down shirts with pants, but none that are like an extra long shirt to cover my bum iykwim.


----------



## nypage1981

Kater- my energy was sent to you! I am so mad I busted my butt for like a week and a half nesting my brains out....like throwing things organizing cleaning cracks and now i've become lazy and its all getting messy again. How stupid! 

Kate- No, its low period pains JUST like period coming.....not sure if its pelvis splitting....I hate being reminded of period! Lol. Maybe you are just weird like that:) hehe

Me too on the pj's....i've scoured the internet...motherhood maternity, ebay, everywhere....not finding anything good. Think i'll be just stuck with those pants/shirt types that the top buttons down and a nursing cami or bra underneath.


----------



## Phantom710

katerdid said:


> I'm in desperate need of nursing friendly pj's. For the life of me I can not find a nightie that buttons down all the way! Michelle or Nicole, have you seen any in our US stores? I've found ones with the button down shirts with pants, but none that are like an extra long shirt to cover my bum iykwim.

I went to Walmart and bought and old lady night gown. Hahaha. it buttons pretty far down, and only cost me like 7 dollars. Hahah. It looks rediculous but I think it'll actually be comfortable as it's loose, and i'll just wear some sleep pants underneath. but it goes down pretty far. I'll take some pics this evening and post. Saw some more on clearance, so I might go pick up another one.

edit----------------
Made hubby take a pic. Excuse the hair/face. I'm all relaxed for bed. heheh

It's soft, like an old t-shirt, and i tried it the other day with my nursing tank top/cami and it appears like it'll work just fine, so i'm assuming would also work with a nursing bra as well. The pattern is awful. but :shrug:


----------



## katerdid

I guess I am just weird, lol! 

Lol, granny nighties - never thought I'd be looking at buying one! :haha: I actually haven't tried Walmart, I'll have a go and see what I can find. 

Wanna know what's super duper amazingly exciting?!!!! Tomorrow we'll have exactly one month til our due dates!!! :dance: How awesome is that? We're almost done!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Excitingness i can't believe it it's crazy!!
30days left!!!


----------



## ay2808

Final countdown - we're 8 months pregnant!


----------



## Phantom710

So I have my 36 week appointment on Thursday. I'm hoping to ask the doctor to just set an induction date. I'd rather just do that than have a sweep, and be disappointed when it didn't work. If I'm even dilated enough.


----------



## nypage1981

Cute nighty phantom! lol. I have never bought one like that. Looks comfy. Hope dh can keep his hands off you in that. Hehe.


----------



## Phantom710

Ny-- I know, right?! I bet it'll be hard. <<<<<no pun intended. LMAO


----------



## katerdid

So guess who is having their baby first? Me! My water broke! I'm in shock right now - I'm so not ready!


----------



## ay2808

Wow! I hope you're feeling ok so far. Keep us posted if you can - good luck! Xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Our 1st 19th baby!!! I'm sooooo excited right now!!

Hope all goes really well for you & little William & can't wait to hear hoe you get on xx

Good luck mrs!! We will be thinking of you xx


----------



## nypage1981

Wooo hooo!!! Good luck Kate! This is very exciting you'll do great. Keep us posted!


----------



## Phantom710

oh my gosh!!!! how exciting!!! :) 

Can't wait to hear some news xxx


----------



## katerdid

It was a long labor, but finally he arrived! He's beautiful. 6pounds, 2oz and 20inches long. He's doing great, just spending some time in the nursery cuz his body temp is a bit low. 
When I get a chance I will post the full story :) .


----------



## Phantom710

yay congrats Kait!!!! He's a handsome little guy :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/11/z4e781fb290e65.gif

Our 1st 19th baby is here! Well done Kait & Tim, and welcome little William!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Updated the 1st page .... seems strange having the births coming in........ so exciting now!! xx

Congrats again katerdid x


----------



## nypage1981

Much congratulations Kate. So happy for you to have your LO nice and safe:)


----------



## ay2808

Congratulations! I can't believe he's here. I hope you're all doing well and look forward to hearing all about it! x


----------



## Phantom710

So was walking around the hospital yesterday, and the head Delivery nurse asked to feel my belly. She got this strange look on her face and was like... "uh... when are you due?"
"4 weeks." "hmm.." "but Dr. Griffith is planning on inducing me early." "how come?" "he's big." "Ya that's what I was thinking. He feels really big." LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo goodness!! Wonder when you will get your inducement date?? xx


----------



## Phantom710

I'm really hoping to set it this thursday. That will give me two weeks notice. But I dunno how set OB is on doing the sweep thing first, I'd really rather just skip it.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/11/z4e7981af8ded6.gif

1week till term!!! How exciting!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

1 week till were term ladies! 

Congrats kate!!!!! he is gorgeous!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

28days!! Its sooo exciting! 
Anyone had any signs??


----------



## BabyDeacon

ive had a little plug, but nothing huge... 
im wondering if i should really see the MW..ive now had to take my weding band off! the floaters in getting more frequent, but when i take my BP its still low???
im not seeing anyone untill 4th october ?? allthough i have my scan next wednesday... 37 weeks.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmmmmm if your worried hun its always best to be checked over ... thats what theyre there for .. better to be safe than sorry xx

Ive had some plug loss and thats about it too ..... nothing much happening here yet x


----------



## sam#3

not a lot going on here either other than cookie has def dropped.... i dont know if its bum or head but something is very very low!!

me and fob dtd last night and i have pains in my cervix afterwards so im hoping its doing something to help soften it up!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oo sam are u and FOB making a go of things?? 
Your bump looks very low on your pics on facebook!! xx


----------



## sam#3

Yep he came home last night and i dont want to jinx it but reeeeeeeeeealllly hoping it will all be ok :D :D i love him so much and its so hard being without him 

I think bump looks lower too but you know what people are like for stating otherwise LOL!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Brilliant news very happy for you and i hope things continue to go well for you both xx
Ikno everyone likes to put a downer on you .... if i hear "baby will come when shes ready" once more Arghhhh 

Why do non pregnant people feel the need to say it ... every pregnant woman knows that a baby will only come when its ready .... we dont need reminded every 5 bloody seconds haha!!


----------



## sam#3

I know...... and strangers in the shop etc too ''ooo how long you got??'' so i say usually ''a few weeks'' and then get either ''it doesnt look like you'll be that long to me'' OR ''oooo could be a while yet then'' ermmm.... well... yer... no shit sherlock!! :dohh:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHaHa yes annoying!!!! 

Cant believe were all 36weeks already ..... :shock:


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 36 weeks everyone! Nothin happening here......just achey bump. And omg, I woke up with the worst Charley horse in my calf this morning. It cramped for what seemed like forever! I am sure it will be bruised for days. I get them a lot as I'm stretching to wake up.


----------



## sam#3

how active are all the babies atm? 
cookie seems to have spurts of half hour a few times a day where she goes on a mad one... but the rest of the time she is quiet other than the odd little nudge..


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My little lady still does alot of movements, Shes quiet untill lunch then has a mad half hour then she goes wild in the evenings..... I deffo get the most movements in the evening x


----------



## Phantom710

Baby has hiccups right now, and i feel them right above my lady bits :O I think that's a goooodddd sign.

He's definitely slowed down, but I still get some good movements in the evening.

I've about had it with people's opinions as well. For soem reason lately, if I tell people the exact day I'm due, they say "Oh, you still have a lot of time." Or, if not that, and I get tot he part about maybe being induced early, they say "you're not that big. I was bigger."

I feel really bad saying this, but it's always the people that are really heavy that say they were bigger. I kinda wanna be like... "well yeah... you started off bigger too."


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ thats true haha!!! 
The low hiccups sounds good hun :thumbup:

Anyone elses boobs suddenly felt alot heavier/tender??


----------



## Phantom710

they don't feel different to much. I went up a cup size in first trimester, and have since grown a little more, but I was looking down at them in the tub yesterday, and was like.. "woah, where did you guys come from?" haha


BTW------ Happy 36 Weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Mine just feel a bit heavier/tender today and they have started leaking the teeeeeniest amount of fluid if i poke my nipple HA! 
Mine have got much bigger this pregnancy .... shame they shrink again :(


----------



## nypage1981

Low pickups are good, mine have been low for a while but my baby has stayed head down for some reason like the whole time! They are always like right in my pelvis. 

My books don't seem to be doing too much really. Suddenly a lot more sore though. And my baby is still all over the place in there. I notice more small body parts sticking out and running across my insides now. So fun! Sometimes quite painful now though.....do they slow down if you are close to labor? I just read that if you have given birth before its common to not stop low in the last few weeks. Weird. But I still feel like he looks pretty high...


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My bump is still pretty high too nicole ... ive added a pic from today.
I also get the little body parts rolling and poking out of bump and i agree they are really cute but theyre actually hurting now!!! 

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/36.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Your bump looks cute! I guess the "dropping" is typically for first time moms and those who aren't first time, it usually doesn't happen til labor. I dont know why that would be !


----------



## nypage1981

Here's mine- just put it in bumps thread so sorry if you look over there and this is redundant! 

Seems high?
 



Attached Files:







310314_2395271999593_1184755982_2844426_1789327875_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x-TyMa-x

you look fab nicole!!


----------



## Phantom710

SOOOO Got out of my 36 week appointment and I'm full of news :)

-Induction Date is set for Oct. 12th @ 7:30am!
-Baby is HEAD DOWN!!!!!!!!!!
-Had my Group B Strep Test. Will be notified if I test positive.
-His growth has slowed up a bit, so no 10lb baby for me. Looking at a nice healthy 8.5 lbs-ish baby. They are still choosing to induce just because they can't be SURE he won't go overdue and realyl end up being 10lbs. They're gussing around 9lbs if i were to hit 40 weeks.
-I've lost 2 lbs. Not sure how that happened, but, I'm not complaining 
-And, that means my last day of work will be on the 9th of October, so only 11 days of working left. SOOO CRAZY.

Overall, I'm pretty happy :) :haha: can you tell?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yay great news hunny!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Michelle that's my c section date!


----------



## Phantom710

What time? 

Although with time zone, and the face that c-sections only take about 30 minutes... I think you're baby will beat mine by a few hours. hehe.


----------



## nypage1981

Mine might it's at 9 am but since no doctor was actually scheduled surgery that day it's with the call doctor so if she gets in the middle of anything, I'm on hold. I still will most likely have a baby beforebyou tho, labor is long! If they keep me on hold that long I'll be mad!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Eeeek we may have 2 19th babies on the 12th!!

Looks like im gonna be one of the last haha!!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol better get walkin kerri! Hah


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno!! haha 
Not sure whats going on in there tonite but ive had back ache since i woke up & period type pains since 3pm .... i went for a bath and its made them worse :(

Too uncomfy to sit on my birthing ball .... its horrible , think it must be stretching or something going on but whatever it is .... its not nice.


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmmmm, keep walking around maybe start of pre labor? That can go a while but it's anstart! Did youbtake a pain reliever and see if that helps?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh no ive not took anything ... i will take some paracetamol in a bit and see if that helps , its a horrible niggly pain that i cant ignore .... baby was moving around lots while i was in the bath which wasnt helping the pain lol 

Urghh the last few weeks of pregnancy are uncomfortable arnt they!! All these aches & Niggles .... and youve just got to sit and wait them out and see if they go anywhere!!


----------



## Phantom710

ooo Kerrrriii maybe ou'll be nxt :O 

i'm really hoping for a quick labor, but i doubt it.

I want to get myself as ready as possible with out starting it. does that make sense? I want to wait until the 12th now so my mom will be here, but i want to be walking and getting as much dilated/efaced as possible.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I very much doubt i will be next, Ive been rolling around on all 4's leant over my birthing ball as thats how i was most comfy but am back on the sofa now, period pains are easing but the back ache is still annoying!! grrr 
TMI but I had "the runs" lastnite and earlier this evening a little more so im just trying to keep as hydrated as possible now to stop myself feeling even crappier :(

I will be ok al hang on in there!! 

Michelle just keep as active as possible, bounce on birthing ball , go on walks etc


----------



## ay2808

Ooooh things are moving on girlies! Still nothing for me but I'm feeling much heavier down there so I'm hoping she's starting to engage. I'm picking up the last few things on my list today so I can finish the nursery next week!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww nice to get the nursery finished hun!! :)

Has everyone got names for their new babies xx


----------



## sam#3

We have but were keeping it a secret til she is born 

How about you?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww!!! :) 

Yeh weve gone for *Macie Olivia Flower* <---- bless flower is my OH's lastname :haha: .... couldnt get anymore "pretty" if it tried haha :flower: xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh! Olivia is my brand new nieces name. Shes a month today! 

I will have a baby named Jude or Kian but think I will wait until I see him to finalize anything....or im not announcing my final one until he is born. But right now i have no decision made! OH is dying for a name for this child and im not ready yet!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Its really hard to decide isnt it .... We havnt told many people our name mainly because it would be really upsetting for someone to use the same name xx

We were going to use Olivia as her 1st name but i have a friend whos got a 3yr old called Olivia and i think it would just make things awkward x

Jude & Kian are both really lovely names... Ikno what u mean though about waiting to see him before you decide x


----------



## nypage1981

I woulda known right away what to name the baby if it were a girl! Lol. boy's names- not so much. I dont love any of them! I still say Jude and Kian and wonder if its just too strange....idk. So hard!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

What would you of called the baby if he had been a girl ?? xx

Choosing a name is really difficult, Weve struggled this time around .. With Tyler we just knew straight off ... This time weve Humm'd and Haaa'd about allsorts of names etc


----------



## nypage1981

I want to name a girl Ava Paige. With Ella she was either going to be Ava or Ella and when she came out was Ella but afterwards I thought I'd still like to use Ava one day too.....:)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ava is nice :thumbup: 

Aww this is gonna be your last baby too isnt it , or i was gonna say you may still get to use Ava one day xx


----------



## nypage1981

Now I dont think im done yet!:) However, I have to soul search before trying again, as to get this one it was 2 years and 2 miscarriages and a lot of heart ache.....and the first trimester of THIS one I bled and thought it was over the whole time. So hard, but now that im here, of course, its worth it. But its just a lot to go through so I will have to see how I feel once Bean is here. Maybe he will just complete it all and I will "know" that im done. Or he will make me want one more child even more! I always wanted 3 so if I hurry, since im older and so is OH, then we can get one more maybe if we dont have trouble conceiving like we did with this lil guy.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo!! You may be able to use ava afterall :)
Ahh it must be soo hard having gone through miscarriages :( :hugs:

Ikno what u mean , OH only wants 2 kids but i just cant imagine this being my last pregnancy :shrug:
We will hafto see what the future brings xx


----------



## Phantom710

Well he's going to be Cody Lukas as everyone knows :) Hehehe

I think next baby will be hard as hubby wants to stay team yellow :S hahaha


----------



## nypage1981

Kerri- was super hard:( Especially the second one...we didn't think anything wrong when we went in for an US at 9 weeks....its hard to be pregnant and just wonder what that baby would have been, and thinking that this would be my third....seems like a lot of wasted time since we are older. 

Michelle----Ooooh team yellow would be fun. I wanted that this time around but OH couldn't wait! I think if we do it again I should get my turn! Plus, I have a feeling I may be slightly devastated if its not a girl...I may have to look into some superstitious rituals while making the baby that some people believe make girls! Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Would be lovely to stay team yellow but i would be sooo impatient!! xx


----------



## Phantom710

I'm a baby-shop-a-holic. hehe. I think Ill get so bored of neutral colors. 

But, as I got my wish this time, I guess it's fair for us to be yellow next time. Especially as that will be our last pregnancy. 

We are hoping to adopt our third and final child


----------



## nypage1981

I really want to adopt an older toddler to bridge teh gap between Ella and the baby. But OH thinks to get them older is too dangerous. Opinions?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

nypage1981 said:


> Kerri- was super hard:( Especially the second one...we didn't think anything wrong when we went in for an US at 9 weeks....its hard to be pregnant and just wonder what that baby would have been, and thinking that this would be my third....seems like a lot of wasted time since we are older.

Oh how awful nicole :( I cant even begin to imagine how horrible that would of been xx

When your little man arrives hes gonna be extra special xx


Ooo adoption michelle, Im not sure i could do that after having my own children, Ive no idea why i would be scared that i wouldnt love the child as much as my own and it wouldnt be fair xx
Suppose thats just my opinion..... its a lovely idea to give a child a chance like that xx

one of my friends wants to adopt ... she has 3 kids already , her husband is not keen tho x


----------



## nypage1981

It would be hard for sure...specially if I didnt do it from babyhood! But I think I could do it....just hard to find a child in US that doesn't have special needs and I honestly don't want to adopt a special needs child.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No i agree it would be difficult as it is without having special needs too , that would be alot to take on especially having 2 children of your own xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My midwife has just phoned me and said that i need another flu jab??
I had a flu jab done in feb this year not long after i found out i was pregnant, yet the Dr has advised that im to get another as its a new strain.

Anyone else having this??

Also my blood iron levels have increased from 10.5 to 11.4 x


----------



## Phantom710

I'll admit that fear is kinda there in the back of my mind, and I think i would only adopt a child that was really young, they wouldn't need to be a new born, but not sure I could do a toddler. 

I was surprised hubby was the one to bring it up. I always kinda thought it would be nice, as both my biological parents were adopted as infants, and I think there are so many kids needing homes, I'd like to help in that way. I never mentioned it to DH and one day we were talking and he brought up that he would like to adopt.

In fact, he'd be fine with this being our only biological child and adopting the other two, but I want at least one more pregnancy :) hehe


I've not been advised for a flu shot, but they are starting to advertise them, since the season is coming. I didn't even know you could get one while pregnant. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

I was told my appointment on wed to get the flu shot next week at my next one...they were out that day. He said with a new baby, your whole family, and other children should get it so they dont get baby sick but if you get yours and are breast feeding you pass immunities to the newborn too.


----------



## ay2808

I'm getting my flu jab the first week of October. I don't usually have one but I did get mild swine flu 2 years ago which really knocked me out. I can't imagine giving birth or having a newborn with flu as well.


----------



## sam#3

Just had to share this uber cute piccy of my little Harry modelling my birth pool today :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa hes so cute! Great Birthing pool too :thumbup: How exciting to think you will be having your baby in there!! x

Did you use a birth pool with any of your others ... sorry if youve already told me but i forgot lol xx


----------



## sam#3

I really am excited now... i was just sat in there almost willing labour on!!! ;)

This is the pool i used for harry that i laboured in but i birthed him on dry land as he was coming out face first!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awwww im excited for all our little ones to be here!! 

3days left till full term! Altho seen as most of you ladies are either having sections/being induced or really low & engaged like yours sam ....... Looks like i will be last :cry:


----------



## sam#3

I bet you wont... i think im going to go at least a week over :(


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hmmmmm ive got the feeling im gonna end up going overdue again too :( Im just praying i wont need induced x


----------



## Phantom710

eek full term is so close! AHHH.

Kerri--You could so go before me even, since this isn't your first. I'm guessing at 38 weeks for you :)

Sam---- lovely pool, so jealous. I took two baths last night because I am just so comphy in them. I think that's gonna really look into a water birth for baby no 2 whenever that happens. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

38weeks would be lovely michelle ...... fingers crossed xx

Ahhh your all making me want a bath, Sounds like a good plan!! haha x


----------



## Phantom710

Pretty sure this baby is gonna come out part fish :O. I take showers to wash hair and stuff, but even if I've already done that, I usually end the evening in a bath :O lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa i love a good bath, If im washing my hair or shaving legs etc i prefer getting a shower but theres nothing nicer than just running a bath to simply relax! Altho to be fair my bathtimes usually are shared with a hyper 3 yr old, plastic sharks, and about 3 boats etc! haha

Thankgoodness theres a lock on my bathroom door sometimes haha xx


----------



## Phantom710

Do you find it easier to just bathe with him? have been thinking about that. Whether I want to co-bathe, or what.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

When he was a teeny baby he went in on his own, when he was old enough to hold his own head ... on the odd occasion he would come in with me or his daddy, now he goes in on his own nearly 99% of the time, reasons being:

1: He cant have the water as hot as i would usually have so baths are basically cold lol
2: Hes a splashy little bugger and half the water ends up all over the floor!


----------



## Phantom710

I've heard so many mixed reviews, some people swaear by it, but I like really hot baths.... so... *shrug*


----------



## ay2808

Ha ha I'm actually in the bath at the moment! I think I'll go over too but I'd like it to still be October.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im about to go in the bath haha!!! xx


----------



## Phantom710

well then... guess I'm gonna go have a bath as well. it's what all the cool kids are doing these days. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

I dont like baths but stand in the HOT HOT shower for a really really long time and love the feeling of the shower head! Its detachable too so I can put it on my feets and stuff feels so good. 

I am so so so achy today. My bump, back, legs, cramping so bad...not like, ooooh, better call someone bad, but just always there. Its aggravating and I am so uncomfortable. I swear this kid is going to fall out soon, it hurts so bad!


----------



## Phantom710

so last night I woke up a few times because i had SOOOO much pressure on my lady bits from the inside.

I'm pretty sure at one point in the night in my non-sleep Delirium... I reached down to make sure nothing was coming out. :haha: :rofl:

wonder what that was about.


----------



## sam#3

i had exactly the same thing last night, i woke up needing a wee and when i stood up it felt like cookie would fall out then when i got into bed i had some strong pains really low, and some cervix scraping feelings.. you cant help but get excited about any pain these days that could be a sign!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive had achey sharp pains in my lower back today and now ive got under bump pain & a strange feeling "up there" ... feels very heavy :shrug:

Strange all these aches & pains x

I dont think its anything though .... prob just stretching etc x


----------



## sam#3

Thats what i keep saying ''im sure its nothing'' ...... i find thats easier than thinking every twinge could be 'it' lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ Yeh i dont wana get my hopes up for nothing ..... I have also recently been feeling a little crappy about the fact that i may go overdue again :(
Most of this pregnancy ive been feeling pretty positive about going early or on time but lately .... ive just felt like im gonna go over & need to be induced again 

I pray i dont im ready for her now haha!! xx


----------



## sam#3

Im the same so i can't offer much comfort... all along ive been thinking she would be early or on her date but then now i keep thinking well ive got 3 but prob 5 weeks left :(

fingers crossed for us going early... even if its only a few days (((hugs)))


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yes i will be keeping my fingers crossed for us too , Youve got alot better chance of going before me as your baby is engaged and our bump is soo low, My little lady bobbed back out and is still pretty high :nope:


----------



## sam#3

Theres plenty of time for mine to do the same thing!!! God the last few weeks drag dont they!!!


----------



## ay2808

No pains for me but she is definitely getting heavier and I'm more uncomfortable every day! And to top it off I've come down with a cold! Luckily I dont have much planned this week but it's the last thing I want.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive felt like ive got a cold coming on too :( Started lastnite with stuffy nose and sniffles , Really hope its not a bad one :(

I also agree , deffo getting heavier & uncomfortable daily!


----------



## Phantom710

I try not to get to excited, I realize i'm lucky that he's for sure coming a week early, but I wouldn't be HORRIBLY DISAPPOINTED if he came now. LOL.

I am trying to keep him in there for at least another week as I have some important paperwork at my job i need to finish up, and I want my momma here :) lol

Speaking of...

who's everyone having at the birth? and what visitors are you allowing directly after?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im having my OH & Mum at the birth xx
Visitors to the hosp will be my dad, sister and of course my little Tyler xx :) x


----------



## sam#3

Im having my oh, sister and my kids at the birth


----------



## ay2808

Hubby for the birth and depending how long I'm in hospital after my dad, sister and in laws if they can make it down. If it's the weekend then my brother and sister in law too.


----------



## Phantom710

My mom will be at the birth, was going to ask MIL, but as she is very religious, I don't want to offend her as I curse eveeryone under the sun. :haha:

I am slightly worried about the after birth visitors (other than DH of course, hehe) As I am delivering in the hospital I work at, I have a feeling a lot of my coworkers might....drop in. While I'm fine with them meeting baby, I'd kinda like it to be on my own time schedule.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hellooo ladies :hi:
TMI but today when i went to the loo, when i wiped there was a load of my plug on the tissue ... no blood /streaking etc but deffo plug! :) Fingers crossed this means my cervix is doing something productive :) xx

Full Term Tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## ay2808

Oooh exciting stuff! A woman in my pilates class today told me she had a cold just before she gave birth to both of her babies. Maybe it's a good sign.....!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I really really hope so but im not getting excited cuz i sont think its gonna happen anytime soon :(


----------



## Phantom710

speaking of colds... i think you ladies gave me yours. LOL. All last night and this morning my nose has been all stuffy. occasionally draining into my throat :sick: blech.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:( Hope it passes soon michelle,... mine seems ok now luckily xxx


----------



## Phantom710

So, I'm not sure if it's just nerves/excitement or what-- but these past two nights sleeping has been a hard task. I wouldn't say I'm uncomfortable (more so than usual-at least) but I go to bed, sleep a few hours and then each time i get up to pee it takes me FOREVER to get back to sleep. *sigh*

enough of my grumbles.

how are all you ladies?

and :thumbup: on losing more plug Kerri!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I hear you on the sleeping :( Would of got a good night sleep lastnite if it wasnt for the noisy bloody owl screeching & hooting outside my window at 3am!!! Grrr 

Thanks hunny im hoping its all good signs that my cervix must be doing something xx


----------



## ay2808

I've had a manic nesting day today. I don't know where this energy came from??!! I'll probably be knackered tomorrow tho. And my cold hasn't been too bad either, phew. Hope you have a better nights sleep tonight.


----------



## katerdid

Happy Full Term Tomorrow Ladies!! 
I'm so excited for all of you to meet your LO's. I can't wait til see pics rolling in lol. 
Here's my Birth Story, sorry it's been forever since I've been on. Glad everyone is still doing good, aches and pains aside. 

Has anyone heard from Nicole (nypage)? I saw something on another thread about her having the baby already. 

Here's me and Will, can't believe he's a week old already!
https://i53.tinypic.com/9sfrbk.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- really quick, I had my baby! Kian Patrick born at 3:36 by c section at 36 weeks 5 days. He weighed 6lbs 1 oz and 19 inches long. Doing well, started life in level 2 nursery for 7 hours but is with mommy now and I love life. Had a very bad c sectin and hurt a lot, but will have more of a birth story later, he is crying now, gotta go! I have a ton of pics up on FB go have a look!


----------



## Phantom710

oh my gosh!!! so much for is having our babies on the same day. lol :) Congrats!!!

Kater--gonna go read ur birth story now :)

----edit--- ahh i don't think i have ny on facebook D=


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yayy glad you could get on to announce it, i saw it on your Facebook the other day but i don't agree with other people announcing births untill the mum gets a chance to, so i kept quiet but .... CONGRATULATIONS hope your both well xx

Kait he's adorable glad your both ok , I'm stalking your new parenting journal and your birth story is fab.

Well ladies were here..... Were fully cooked so....

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e82b804bed89.gif


----------



## ay2808

Wow, what a busy week! Congratulations Mummies!! I hope you are both doing well and enjoying your precious little ones. 

Happy 37 weeks to us still cooking! I had a bit of cramping in the night, only mild tho but hopefully things are moving in the right direction.....


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Does this photo scare anyone lol xx

https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/water.jpg


----------



## ay2808

Hmmmm!!!!


----------



## Phantom710

*Happy Full Term!!!!!!*​

--LOL Kerri, that actually IS kinda scary. hahhaa

also check out my ticker. LOL. 

Does everyone have a 37 week appointment with doc/midwife this week? Mine is tomorrow. They'll finally check me I think to see if am dilated.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol at your ticker!! :) My MW appt is friday hun xx 

Good luck at yours wonder if your starting to dialate any?? ....... They dont check here untill your in labour, Altho part of me wishes they did cuz at least you would know if you were progressing any.


----------



## ay2808

My mw app is on Monday but I've got a flu jab on Saturday.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive got the flu jab tomorrow :cry: i thought i was done with needles!


----------



## sam#3

Ive got a mw appt on mon and she is saying she is sending me for a presentation scan sometime this week 'just to be on the safe side' even though me and her both know cookie is head down :S 

I havent had any signs, a few twinges low down but nothing labour-y! I checked my cervix earlier and it is soft but still very high.

I had a really restless night last night thanks to cookie dancing A LOT at 1-2am!!


----------



## Phantom710

My work is doing Flu "jabs" on the 5th, so I guess that's when I'll go in. Although am planning to ask my doctor first to see if he thinks I should wait til after baby. Since I work at a hospital, I'm required to have one, or when I return in January I have to wear a mask on my face all day. LOL.

Kerri- That's weird that they don't check you. You'd think they'd want some idea that you MAY or MAYNOT go into labor tomorrow, you know?

Sam-- I know the feeling, Cody has been way restless the past few nights, just when I get relaed enough to sleep, he wakes up. What a brat. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno michelle its strange isnt it!! I dont particually want people poking around down there but it would be nice to have an idea of what my cervix is doing.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls! We are loving our baby so so much! If you want to see anything on my FB my name is Nicole Page and my avatar is a pic of a baby boy:) Otherwise let me know if you just want me to put any pics on this thread and I could do that. I posted one on the FB october mummys page also. 

Mummy- I saw your question about dropping on FB and interestingly enough, the night that I was having questionable labor, OH happened to take one bump pic in our room and then later when I stood up and was in pain he was like "Whoa, your bump is really low and out right now." So he took another pic with his phone and the difference of a couple hours after labor started was insane. So, it may not happen until labor! 

Hope some of us make it til october! Lol. I wanted october baby so freaking bad, but of course he was early!


----------



## Phantom710

Agreed, I'm not super excited about having to have the doc feel around up there, but I guess I'll deal.

I'm getting really nervous now, there is a TINY part of me that wishes I didn't know the exact day. It feels like it's making it all go slower. I keep looking at the clock. Today can't really be only Wednesday morning, can it? 

Question for you ladies over in the UK. How do they normally induce you?

For example, my friend was taken in on Monday night for an induction, they made her wait until Tuesday morning (trying to dilate her farther even though she was a 3 already) before they gave her the pitocin. THEN they popped her waters and let her labor.

With me however, I'll be admitted at 7:30 and as soon as I'm dilated enough to stick the hook in, they'll break my waters, only giving me pitocin if I fail to progress after that.

So I don't know which hospital is the "normal" way.


----------



## katerdid

:yipee: !!!!HAPPY FULL TERM!!!!!! :yipee:

Aw congrats again Nicole!!! 

I refused the flu shot. They were not pleased with me, but I have bad reactions to vaccines and Tim has only gotten the flu once in his whole life, and I haven't gotten it since I was 10 and we both work with people. So I figured we should be safe. Fingers Crossed xxx


----------



## Phantom710

Just got out of my 37 week doctor's appointment. I am 50% effaced but I'm not dilated at all. So... :(

oh wellllll guess I'll not be having him before the 12th.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hey but the cervix can change fast michelle so dont rule it out completley! and your making progress ..... 50% effaced :)

Everything else ok yeh x


----------



## Phantom710

I hope so. LOL. 

oh, forgot to mention my GBS yest came back negative, so that's good :)

And am only measuring a week big.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Good Good glad all is ok xx 

Dont worry about not being dialated ..... things change fast xx


----------



## sam#3

ooo i had :sex: last night and it gave me lots of BH after and again today then i lost some plug tonight - i dont think any of it will lead to anything but im going to jump oh's bones when he finishes work!!!!!!

we did some nesting today - blitzed the kitchen cupboards, cleaned some paint off the walls (thanks kids!!) put up a mirror that needed doing and put cookies crib & buggy together........ soooooooo exciting :)

I feel like i have constant excited butterflies atm :D


----------



## nypage1981

Cant wait to see whose next in here! Lol. I am awake at 4 am still from a 2 am feeding. AAAAAAAAAH, what is wrong with this picture! I am losing my mind here. Haha.


----------



## ay2808

Awwww. Hope you're managing to get enough sleep! Nothing new to report here, a manic nesting week now my cold has cleared up. Mw app on Monday and a couple of lunch dates with friends planned for next week. Nothing too strenuous but hopefully enough to keep me going! Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy ladies happy October!!! 

Hope our 2 new mummies are not too sleepy xx :sleep:

Well not much to add here, saw MW yesterday ... baby still measures 1 week behind, Also i mentioned that i feel this hard big lump sticking up now and again around the top of my bump ...... she had a good feel and said that shes pretty certain baby is still head down but if i wanted to be extra sure then she would send me for a scan. 
So im off for a presentation scan either monday or tuesday shes going to phone me.
PRAYING Baby is head down ...... please keep all your fingers crossed shes not breech x

Im not to give birth tonite as steven is away watching a rugby match and the ground is like 3hrs drive away ...... so legs kept shut tonite!!


----------



## Phantom710

hahah! My mom has ordered me off birth for a week. She won't be here until the 9th. However, she says If i go anytime after today I just have to have a long labor so she can make the drive up here. ......long labor. Bless you mom. LOL

So exciting that it's October!!!

Kerri-- my baby is for sure heads down, and i have a big hard lump up on top of my bump as well. SOOOOOOOO I'm sure you'll be fine.

Can't wait to see U/S pics though. :D


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Bless you mum haha xx :cloud9:

Thanks hun im hoping its a little naughty bottom i can feel sticking out xx 
They might not get me a scan pic :( ....... Im hoping they do but it will depend on which machine they use, if its the standard scanner then i might get one, but sometimes they use the portable one and i dont think that one prints pics ... will have to wait & see xx


----------



## Phantom710

How's everyone's appetite? I feel starving all the time, but cna hardly finish half my plate because there is just no room to stuff it all. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

.....Oh, I am getting pretty much no sleep. Lol. Nursing is hard. And hurts so bad I cry sometimes as he sucks.....

I am more hungry now than 3rd tri! nursing takes a lot!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh no Nicole :( ... It does hurt x
Hope you manage to get some sleep soon.
He's adorable btw x


----------



## sam#3

Sorry for the moan ladies but i am SO SICK of this damn heatwave...... my hands and feet are so swollen i can hardly walk, i have painful lumps and bumps sticking out of my belly everywhere, i cant sleep because its too bloody hot..... MEEEEEEHEHHHHHHH!!!!!

Feeling pretty miserable atm!!

In other news ive got my 38 week app with the mw tomo at 3.30 and a presentation scan on tues at 8.30 - faaaar to early in the morn for my liking!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo sam howcomes your having a scan is your LO still breech, Im having a presentation scan either tomorrow or tuesday as i thought my LO was breech but MW says shes head down but theyre booking me in to put my mind at rest and be extra sure.

I hate the heat, luckily its been raining here today , cooled right down xx


----------



## Phantom710

Awww it's okay to moan Sam 

MY moan for the day is DH. Love him to pieces but he's so unhelpful UGH!!!! I still have stuff I need to get cleaned and so far the only thing he's committed to is doing the dishes tomorrow >.< LOL

I realllllyyy want to nurse but hearing everyone tell me how bad it hurts kinda scares me >.< EEK


----------



## x-TyMa-x

It is quite painful michelle but if you can get past say the 1st week alot say it gets alot better and easier so if you tell youself its only gonna be painful for around a week then am sure you will be fine x


----------



## nypage1981

Michelle it's super painful but also I think my monster has a bad latch that he isn't letting me correct. But I cringe, grasp the bed hard, curl my toes....it's very very painful while he nurses. I just hopenit fades so it can become more enjoyable. Lol. 

Anyone feeling laborish?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Unfortuantly not :( 

Really hope feeding gets easier for you ny xx .... :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

How's Tyler taking the impending baby. Does he realize any day now?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

He keeps asking if the baby is coming today seen as its october haha!! 

Im really hoping hes gonna be a good big brother to her, Im sure he will xx 
Makes me nervous thinking anyday i could be a mummy of 2!

How are you finding it hun, hows your daughter been with the new arrival


----------



## nypage1981

She is lovingit but has some times of jealousy. She is afraid her "cute factor" has diminished. Lol. It hasn't! She will get through it and is a huge help. Having school each day and soccer and activities helps her. Being a mummy of 2 is verrrrrry surreal. Will Tyler come to e hospital?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Depending how long im in the hosp for, If im in for a good few hours -days then yeh i deffo want him to come and meet his new sister xx

Ahhh they jealousy is to be expected i suppose i am preparing myself for it, i suppose its only normal isnt it, i mean they have had mummy & daddy to themselves all this time and now theres a new person about.... They dont understand that they will always be our babies too even when theyre in their 30's xx

Is it alot more difficult being a mummy of 2... do you still get to spend 1 on 1 time with your daughter hun ... sorry for all the questions lol x


----------



## Phantom710

cross posted, so sorry if any of you are on the Oct '11 mommies thread :)

Went over to OB today on an pregnancy related matter, and one of the nurses felt my stomach. She asked if I felt that, and said I was having a contraction. I've been having a similar thing happen for the past 24 hours or so, I get one between every half hour-45 minutes on average but I didn't KNOW if they were contractions or what. Turns out they are, so I guess I know about what to watch for. Only had a few I'd consider painful, the other ones or just... odd feeling.

To me, they felt like baby pushing up it's butt or something against my stomach, but apparantly, it's a contraction. :O

They gave me a belly band though (think round ace bandage), to help with all the weight of the growing bump. Feels wonderful, wish I'd stopped by for one a few weeks ago.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive just read that over there but i will post here too hehe x

So are they like proper real contractions or just braxton hicks , cuz braxton hicks are the non painful type like false contractions xx

Yay for the bellyband x


----------



## Phantom710

haha-- replied to you over there. LOL

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

replied back lol xx

Im good, had some bad back pain today on the left side, feels like baby is lying on a nerve as ive been getting sciatica too.
Got my presentation scan on wed at 1pm xx


----------



## nypage1981

Mummy I've had her join a lot in caring for the baby but I have not had any real one on one time w her yet. Maybe when I can drive I can take her on a mommy daughter day. But we snuggle a lot w the baby n she reads to him as I nurse. So cute!

Tyler will probably act out a bit just being younger and more dependent. 

Michelle I also had those contractions that felt like his butt. I think for weeks I had those. Maybe that's why I went so early. Lol.


----------



## Phantom710

EEP all this talk of 2nd abbies makes me want one. :dohh: LMAO but not forawhile. DH would go insane if I got pregnant that soon. LOL

Nicole- nifty. not holding my breath, but it's good to know my body works, maybe it'll transition into labor faster after my water is broke since it kinda knowns how to contract. :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ looks like you could be going early michelle!! 

My baby is constantly sticking what im hoping is her butt out!!! 

Yeh ny - im hoping his behaviour doesnt change dramatically lol, hes a good little fella so im hoping hes ok , he loves helping so lets hope that sticks x


----------



## ay2808

Sorry to hear its so painful. I hope it gets easier for you. X
Had my mw app today and she is 2/5 palpable (which is 3/5 engaged I think)! Very exciting! She thinks I may be slightly before my due date!!! I'm getting lots of tightenings on my belly and movements right down low. Fingers crossed it's not too long now.
I hope both your presentation scans are ok.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ohh great progress for the engaging!!! :) :) You might be next out of us 19th girlies!! xx


----------



## Phantom710

I really wonder who will go last? It's gonna be close I think. Maybe the last two people ill go on the same day. :haha:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I seriously think i will be the last , I will be sat here alone in my little 19th group , while all you new mummies are cooing over your bambinos ... i will be sobbing .... in november!! hahahaha xx


----------



## Phantom710

awwwwwww I really hope I'll feel up to getting on asap, I'll be way bummed if I miss anyone who goes after me's announcement.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

You will hunny xx You can nurse baby while your on bnb just excuse the typos haha!! x

Ikno yeh, I am not gonna put anything on my facebook about being in labour girls just so you all know, as i dont want anyone giving it away on there untill ive announced her arrival on there myself, but i will update my journal and here for you girls xx

But promise you's wont post on my facebook untill ive announced hehe xx


----------



## Phantom710

Hehe. I've thought about not posting as well. but I might get murdered if I don't. LOL.

So, I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## ay2808

I'm not doing any Internet announcing until she's here and I will prob try and do everything at the same time (short and sweet to start!). We will be keeping close family updated by text/phone calls and they will be under strict instructions not to post anything on fb until I have!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ive told all my family etc not to post untill i do xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well i officially think im going to be pregnant ......... FOREVER!! lol 

Baby is too comfy shes not showing any signs of wanting to arrive anytime soon so i might aswell just get used to the fact im gonna be overdue!


----------



## Phantom710

She's gonna surprise you Kerri. You'll be standing in the kitchen cooking or something and your water will break everywhere. LOL


----------



## Phantom710

TMI ALERT!!!! Also, sorry for the double post--

Anyone know if---

when your induced you have a clearout?

For example, when they either break my water or start the pitocin will it make me go? I'd like as little chance of possible of poo-ing on the docs. LMAO


----------



## ay2808

Ooh never thought about that! I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No sorry babe, Unless your body naturally clears itself ....... you wont be offered anything to help clear you out, well i wasnt anyway xx

Luckily - i never poo'd! xx


----------



## Phantom710

LAME!!!! haha. 

Also, if you get an Epidural does it automatically say that you get a catheter as well? I'm assuming that you do?

NO idea why I'm all of a sudden realizing this stuff, haha.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Michelle, i had a catheter after my epi yes , im not sure its standard but i think it is xx


----------



## katerdid

I didn't have a cath with my epi. :shrug:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

^ ahh there u go Michelle :)

Hope your ok kait, popped into your journal earlier sending hugs to you & your little cutie


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/13/z4e8bfaeaa566c.gif


Not long now ladies xx


----------



## ay2808

Happy 38 weeks! Hope everyones feeling ok today. Nothing major to report here. Lots of wiggling down there and countless trips to the loo - my bladder is taking a battering at the mo!


----------



## Phantom710

First---- I wanna say EEEEKKKK!!!! We're THIRTY EIGHT FLIPPIN WEEKS!!!!!

Second-- OH MY GOD I"M BEING INDUCED NEXT WEDNESDAY. O.O

and Third:..... I actually was timing contractions last night, they were quite painful and I was getting them semi-regularly. Then, they stopped :cry:

oh and 4th--- lol at my ticker. :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LOL At your ticker haha!!!

Well im back from my presentation scan and 


Shes *HEAD DOWN!!!* :) :) Good little miss ...... Im sooo happy & relieved x
Everything is looking fine and measuring well too.
Her estimated weight is ............... around 6lb 15oz ... :shock: nearly 7lbs!! TIME TO COME OUT!!!! lol

They showed me her little face and pouty lips , and all her little important bits like kidneys & heart etc , her face was all mooshed by the afterbirth hehe! 
Shes still as girl from what we could see which is a relief.

So next time she pokes that little bottom up at me its getting a little smack for worrying mummy!!! 

Im soooo happy shes headed the right way, I asked if she was engaged and she said "Thats something im not actually alowed to tell you as im a sonographer not a MW but all i can tell you is her head is very far down and it doesnt seem to be moving about" lol .... ok! x

Heres a piccy of my baby girls face x
https://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z456/pl4ym8/8f6fc740.jpg


----------



## Phantom710

awww looks at those cheeks :O

wannannaaaa sqqquueeezzeeee LOL :rofl:


----------



## katerdid

Aw, great news Kerri!!! Now if she'll continue to be a good girl and come out for some cheek squeezing and cuddles, eh?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I hope so lovely :) xx


----------



## ay2808

That's great news and such a cute photo too!


----------



## Phantom710

So as the title says... I'm having a bit of a moment. :nope: So bare with me.

Went to the Docs today, very happy to be able to say that this was the last one before I met baby. 

1st-the dreaded scale. Where I weighed in at the 200lb mark. This whole pregnancy I've been hoping to not reach 200, 199 was okay, but not 200. And to top it off, it means I've gained 5lbs in a week.

2nd- Blood Pressure--- Slightly high, but they weren't worried yet. Am just supposed to watch for swelling/reduced movement/etc.

3rd-- time for dilation check!

First, doc confesses he was slightly shocked that i was completely closed last time, but he thinks I'll be starting to do something today. So he checks. Pressure...pressure... MORE PRESSURE. He looks up, and appologizes, he said my cervix is so high he could barely reach it. With a change in position from me, he's able to reach it, but it's still completely closed, and has only effaced to about a 70%. 

He says that with as high as it is, and being completely closed he doubts I'll go into labor naturally. In fact, he said it's a good thing we're inducing because he could very well see me going a week/week and half PAST my due date.
((guess what I thought was plug a few days ago was just wishful thinking :S))

And finally--- He tells me that unfortunately, if I come into the hospital on Wednesday for my induction, with my cervi still high and closed, I'm looking at a 12-24 hour pitocin induction. THEN he could break my water, and I could still have a potential 12 hour-24 hour labor after that, resulting in section if nothing has happened by the 24 hour mark.

The plus side, was that I could have an epidural and be able to sleep/rest/relax through the first part of labor with pitocin.

He had one other option, it would take less time to dilate me to the point of breaking my waters, but I couldn't have an epidural until after they had broke my water.

They could insert a bulb catherter into my cervix.

He explained it like this:

There's a balloon attached to the end of a tube. They'd insert this through my vagina and cervix. On the other side of the cervix they would "blow up" the balloon. Somewhere between a golf ball and a tennis ball size, and stop. 
Every fifteen minutes, my mom or a nurse would have to pull the tube (hanging out of my lady bits) until i felt a pressure and a bit of pain. I'd tell them when to "stop" and they'd hold it there for 30 second applying consitant pressure/tugging.

between 2-3 hours later, they would go to "pull" and the baloon would pop out. This would signify me reaching the 4-5cm dilation point.

Now, they would break my water and could give me an epidural. 

I'd wait and see what would happen and HOPEFULLY my body would begin contracting on it's own, if not, pitocin.

I feel like I'm broken. :cry:

The one "good" thing that came out of it, was doc had a feel and guesses baby between 7.5 lbs and 8lbs. which means at birth he's thinking between 8-9lbs. 

No 10lber for me, but 9lbs is still a little scary. So am hoping more for the 8lbs. hehe.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im glad baby is measuring smaller than you expected XX

Do you still want to go ahead with the induction now you know what it could consist of and that you wont be having a 10ber after all xx

Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

I told them I'd go ahead and do it, because he said if i DID go over, he'd be a 10lber. So, really if i didnt go by myself I feel like it would just put off the induction another week when i hit 40.


----------



## ay2808

Sorry it wasn't exactly the news you were hoping for but at least you know your options and can consider everything now. X


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well im gonna keep my fingers crossed you show signs of dialation before your induction xx

If its any help my cervix was tight shut and far back when i was induced, I was in labour for 27hrs....... long & painful but i managed michelle and if i can .......... ANYONE can 

You will be fine x


----------



## Phantom710

aww thanks Kerri-- that is slightly comfoting actually, I don't know anyone who had really long labors and dint end up in C-Section


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I was given 3 sweeps and all of them were failed as my cervix wasnt favourable at all , then they struggled to get the pesery (sp) in , but they did get it in eventually.

My 1st contraction was 3.30pm on tues i had Tyler at 5.55pm on wed no section and no forceps etc so am sure you will be ok hun x

I also had an epidural and didnt need a section so fingers crossed :) xxx
When do u go in ..... wed?


----------



## Phantom710

Yes, I go in at 7:30 Wednesday. I think i'm going to start taking EPO 2x a day up the bits and bouncing as much as possible at work. 

Doc seemed to think if I was even just a BIT dilated, my labor wouldn't be as hard/long.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Then i say deffo worth trying the EPO :thumbup: ... keep that up untill u go in and hopefully there will be some progress


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 38 weeks girls! I am kinda jealous, I wonder what I would feel like at 38 weeks pregnant. Sigh.....

Now I constantly breast feed, books hurt alllll the time, I wake up shopping wet because they've leaked again, I barely sleep and am so scared about SIDS, baby pees through at least 3 outfits a day, and I can barely bother leaving the house ceuz he eats so much. Its rough! I kinda wish he was still in there nice and safe but love him so much. He is so cute. I'm just tired and possibly touched with baby blues. BUT I'm lower than prepregnancy weight even with this ugly tummy that looks like a bump still. 

Michelle I'm so sorry about your issues also:( I pray you make it through and don't require a c section but if you do, ask me if you need any advice or support strong your recovery. But to me, it seems your doc is just being a crap head. Way to encourage you. Sheesh!

Kerri, glad she's on her way to the exit. Finally, baby! Lol. Hope she isn't late like Tyler. I wanna see a girl born in here! 

Au


----------



## Phantom710

Nicole-- Even though I haven't had LO yet... obviously.... I can see where your coming from. I was thinking about it the other day. I really want him out, but I kinda like him in too. It's easier, and I know for sure he's safe.

I told DH I'm going to go crazy I think.... always wondering if he's breathing.

How do you get past that, I wonder?

Honestly, I don't feel to harshly towards my doctor. I think he's more....vocal...because I work in the hospital setting. In the end, I'm glad I know the risks, but.... I'd prefer they weren't there. :shrug:

Honestly, the thing I'm scared most about is the after thoughts. By that I mean that if my labor/delivery is so rough/long that I feel scared off of having another baby. EVER.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea after my first I didn't want another. Took a while to get over that. 

If you figure out how to stop worrying about SIDS let me know. I get a sick feeling each night and don't know how I will get through it. Feels like my worry is a bit deeper than a normal worry,....hope it fades as my guy hits full term and be omes stronger.


----------



## BabyDeacon

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/758709-my-very-own-thread-xx.html


----------



## Phantom710

so excited for you BabyDeacon... and slightly jealous :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ny- I was the same, after my 1st i didn't want another it took alot of thinking etc to decide to ttc number 2. 
Hope you start to feel better soon, ikno what u mean about feeling rough at the start, baby is so little you worry about everything and they feed constant etc, it's tiring xx

Victoria- all I'm saying is "eeekk how exciting can't wait for updates .... Good luck"


----------



## sam#3

i am sooooooooooooo bored of being pg :(

all i want is one of these twinges to be my waters going!! 

im trying really hard to make the most of the end of pg and putting my feet up etc but im struggling this week


----------



## Phantom710

Sam---- I feel you. This is my next to last day at work, so will go today and then a few hour tomorrow. Feels like it's dragging and I'm getting a bit run down. I just want to curl up back in bed with DH and :sleep:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I with you ladies too!
Anyone trying to evict babies??


----------



## Phantom710

I've given up. I had a dream that my induction didn't work. LOL Guess I better go buy lots of maternity clothes as I'll be spending the rest of my life in them.


----------



## katerdid

Ah poor Michelle!!! I do hope you don't have to be on pitocin that long, it can ne rough. I was on it for my whole 20 hours of labor and I made it through 15 hours without my epidural. Like Kerri said, it can be done! 

Yeah, it'll take a lot for me to TTC again. I was planning on having 2 kids, but with all that's happened I am really doubting Will ever having a sibling. 

Congrats Victoria! Another one of us ladies made it!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ikno 3 births already!! Congrats victoria xxx


----------



## Phantom710

Crazy!!!! Grats Victoria!!!!


Today is officially my last day of work. Excited, but bittersweet. Ever since my first job, I've never NOT worked.


----------



## sam#3

I have been nesting like crazy for the past week, my house has been cleaned to within an inch of its life, been dtd a lot, been walking for hours and staying really active and the result has been................................. NOTHING!!!!!!!
BORED NOW COOKIE!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Sam same here!!! I'm tempted to give up on the self inducing lol and come to terms with the fact I'm gonna be preggers forever!!


----------



## Phantom710

ugh. It's 2 in the morning here and I'm up. I don't like it! You'd think it was d-day or something. my nerves are on loud speaker.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/15/z4e92aa276fd0e.gif


----------



## ay2808

It seems everyone's having their babies! 3 of us already (congratulations BabyDeacon - hope you're doing well) and 2 ladies from my NCT group had theirs over the weekend. She dropped last week and I can definitely breathe easier and eat more but I wish she would hurry up now!


----------



## Phantom710

I am e-friends with one other girl who was sue oct. 19th as well and she had her boy on saturday night. just found out. 

so happy. but so irritated that ours just seems to enjoy being in there to much. was reallllyyy hoping not to have to go through with the induction but I've got a lazy baby.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I really really hope i dont have to be induced :( ... 9 days to go and not looking like shes making any attempt to come out x


----------



## Phantom710

I"m trying to think that the longer we wait the more special super extra cute the babies are gonna be. LOL

----

edit:

Also, had a question for you more than 1 st time moms. How long did your Post-partum bleeding last for? I realize everyone is different, but I had such AWFUL periods before baby I feel like I may bleed forever afterwards. :haha:


----------



## katerdid

Michelle, I'm still bleeding. It was super heavy and red for about 2.5 weeks, and now it's starting to taper off some and go all brownish pink. I can't wait for it to stop! My periods beforehand were on the lighter side, but it's not the same bleeding. PP Bleeding (lochia) is from where the placenta came off, so it will bleed until it scabs up in there. Gross huh?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I bled for around 5 weeks or so :( Was very heavy at 1st but it did ease off ...... its gross :(


----------



## Phantom710

do you get cramping with it?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

No hun i didnt x


----------



## Phantom710

well guess that's something. haha


----------



## nypage1981

I am post c section, which bleeds less because they suck a lot out, bu 2 weeks later, still light light pink brown watery once or twice a day. I never bled too heavy but I did cramp a bit as the uterus went back down to size. For about a week.


----------



## sam#3

for me the absolute worst pains of all were the afterpains when breastfeeding..... i was taking paracetamol and ibuprofen religiously for the first few days... they were as painful as my contractions and apparantly they get worse with each baby..... well thats something to look forward too as its #4 for me!!!! I have LOADS of painkillers in my birth box!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I Feel Im Never Gonna Go Into Labour :cry:


----------



## sam#3

same here....... 

im feeling really pissed off about it too!!!!!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

same, shite isnt it , so many babies being born and all these people having signs and im sat here with none!


----------



## sam#3

yup.... and i sound like a brat but im really misearble and keep grumping all the time and saying stuff like 'she prob wont fit in her newborn clothes the size she will be when she arrives' etc etc >(

my oh was talking about having a jiggle with my cervix (not that he would be able to find it) and i was like ''nooo whats the point im clearly not going to go into labour so why bother'' lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Stressful isnt it, Ive been walking everyday around 2mile, Ive been dtd alot, using epo, rlt, clary sage , bouncing, jogging, and nothing is working :( lol

I worry about that too ........ everyday shes in there shes getting bigger & bigger & bigger ........... OUCH! lol


----------



## katerdid

I'm sorry ladies. I hope it's not too much longer for y'all. 

:hugs:


----------



## sam#3

i wonder how long we will still be kicking round in here for kerri?!?!!? :/


----------



## x-TyMa-x

HaHa months!!!! :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

we can just change the year yeah?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## x-TyMa-x

LOL Yeh! Bless us ..... theres only me , you and ay left because michelle is getting induced and the others are mummies already!


----------



## sam#3

i know...... its not fair!!!! LOL


----------



## Phantom710

oo.... baby and bump is all... pretty now.

eek. getting really nervous ladies. I kinda wanna back out. O.O


----------



## nypage1981

Wow Michelle. Tomorrow! Are you prepared? I can't wait for another of our babies to come. We need more baby talk in here so we can start to complain about breast feeding and poop and exhaustion!


----------



## Phantom710

lol! I think I've got everything ready, as far as emotionally i'm still a little freaked out. haha


----------



## x-TyMa-x

How exciting Michelle can't wait to hear how it goes!! Update us as as much as you can and all the best!!! Xxx

For all us still waiting ..... 1week to go!

https://www.commenthaven.com/glitter-text-generator/vw/15/z4e952b3a8387d.gif


----------



## Phantom710

Happy 39 Weeks ladies!!!!!! Can't wait to post pics and HOPEFULLY and awesomely easy birth story. "Went in, and he practically fell out." :haha:

xo ladies I'll try to post throughout but my phone has crappy service in the OB ward.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Hope all goes well for you hunny!!! :) xx


----------



## ay2808

Happy 39 weeks! Still no signs for me. Oooh another one joining tomorrow (hopefully!) are you planning a nice relaxing day Phantom?


----------



## Phantom710

ay--- today is the day :) So, probably not too much relaxing. LOL


----------



## x-TyMa-x

:) :) :)


----------



## ay2808

Sorry I forgot you're across the pond! Good luck and can't wait to hear about your arrival! X


----------



## katerdid

Happy 39 weeks ladies! 

Michelle I can't wait to hear from you!!!! Eeek!!


----------



## Phantom710

Quickupdate. Been in labor for 11 hours. Got the epidural a few hours back so that helped. Doc is expecting birth in 8-11 hours


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ooo can't wait to hear of his arrival!! Good luck hun


----------



## ay2808

Good luck. Hope it's going well - not long now!


----------



## katerdid

Eeeeeeekkk! So exciting!


----------



## nypage1981

Where is zee baby?!?!?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Ladies how is everyone!! xx 

Im still sat pregnant & with no signs :(


----------



## nypage1981

I'm just waitin for the babies.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Talking of babies, Hows your little beauty x


----------



## nypage1981

He's pretty good. Loves to eat more than sleep and I just wantna nap! During the day when he does sleep, he grunts andsqueaks loud troughout the nap so I don't really get to sleep cuz m always wondering if he's waking up! I'm tired!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

aww bless him, Your photos you had done are super, so lovely .... Hope you manage to get some decent sleep soon x


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you e too. Will your oh be taking some time off w u?


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yeh he gets 2 weeks off when i have the baby, has your OH taken any time off x


----------



## nypage1981

He was also off two weeks.....this week was his first week back and wow, it was hard. And you with a toddler, I wish you a lot of luck. I found it verrrrry hard to get anything done.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Lol thankyou for the luck ..... Think i may need it haha!! xx


----------



## katerdid

Lol Natalie, my Will grunts and squeaks during his daytime maps too. It's totally boy who cried wolf....I think he's waking up but its all lies :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Kate how much is he awake at night?


----------



## katerdid

Only long enough to feed and get a diaper change. Then we go back to sleep. He has about 4 feedings a night. 
He's awake during a good portion of the day though.


----------



## Phantom710

I am so srry for my lack of updates things have been slightly bumpy. Am still in the hospital but hoping to be released this afternoon. More info later, but cody lukas is here. A complete chunk at 8lbs 14 ounces and can't even wear newbornn diapers. Head circ 37cms. Chest 37.5cms.


----------



## katerdid

Poor Michelle! I hope they let you go home. 
Wow, yeah, right little chunker! Well done xxx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

CONGRATULATIONS MICHELLE!!!


Welcome Cody!! :) Hope all is well and you both get home soon x


----------



## ay2808

Congratulations!! Hope you're recovering ok and enjoying your little one! X


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats and welcome baby Cody! Hope you leave soon.


----------



## Phantom710

just a little peek :)


----------



## ay2808

Beautiful Phantom!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Awww michelle hes lovely , well done xx


----------



## ay2808

Just got back from my mw app and she is fully engaged! Woo hoo. I decided to wait til next week to book an induction as im really hoping it will be natural sooner rather than later. My BH have been getting stronger - I had to stop walking in Sainsburys today and lean on the trolley as it had got that uncomfortable. Hopefully they will turn into the real thing ASAP!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Wow ay thats good news, has anyone noticed that were only waiting on girl bumps now??

Seems you wont be long before you have your baby and sam is getting induced tomorrow so im gonna be the last 19th lady :cry:


----------



## ay2808

Our little girls are being divas and making us wait! lol!

Good luck for tomorrow Sam and I hope all the babies are doing well x


----------



## nypage1981

Haha girls taking longer to get ready!


----------



## Phantom710

Haha! Just realized it IS the girls taking longer.

My New Parenting Journal


----------



## Mary Jo

I'm still here, well kinda. I'll be last but it doesn't bother me. :)


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Aww mary jo yay glad your back ... i thought u had left us!! ... any signs from you x


----------



## Mary Jo

nope, nothing, which is why I am sure I'll be last. :lol: I am tired, aching, and slow but otherwise ok. mentally - stressed, though. been prescribed antidepressants but not taking anything till baby is here. I think I've at least another week to wait, not even going to get annoyed about it till the end of this week. just want to go naturally before 40+12 (Halloween) so I can avoid induction. I'm having more anxiety about how the birth will go rather than when it will be. just don't want to be induced again.


----------



## Phantom710

Long; so only read if you're bored 

My Birth Story


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well it's midnight so .......

Happy due date to me & my little lady & all you other 19th mummies still waiting
Time to come and see the big wide world little ones xx


----------



## nypage1981

Happy due date girls! Surreal to have my 3 week old who is due today!


----------



## katerdid

Happy due date! Hard to imagine my baby is already a month old....so weird, he should still be in my tummy.

Hope the little ladies quit being divas and come out already!


----------



## Phantom710

Kater-- I know, i realized when i woke up that i probably would still be pregnant if not for my induction, and my little chunker would probably be a 10lber by now. 

We've got to all make sure to keep up with each other after everyone's had their babies. I think i'd go a little nuts after so many months of talking to you lovelies. :)

Happy Due Date to all the ladies still waiting. Sending some labor dust your way. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yes. We must keep at it together!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I agree we should all keep in touch once all the babies are here xx


----------



## x-TyMa-x

OMG OMG IVE JUST HAD MY BLOODY SHOW ..... OK i kno it dont mean anything just yet but i cant help get excited .... nothing like this happend last time!!


----------



## Mary Jo

ooooh, exciting! fingers crossed this is something starting now and you don't go massively overdue. :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yeeeehaw! My show came after contractions and water leakage. Hope it brings something soon!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I pray this is the start!!! Please let this be the start x


----------



## Phantom710

woooohoooooooooo kerri. looks like u might not be the last :O


----------



## x-TyMa-x

My PMA is slipping ..... its been ages and ive had nothing since :( 
I was excited before ........ now im beginning to think it was too good to be true :(


----------



## nypage1981

Oh come on baby! Out!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

well ive had more browny show and about 6 poops today and these strange shiver/shakes .... its really odd 

Suppose i will have to wait and see!! Fingers crossed tho!


----------



## nypage1981

Kerri I got that when I was in labor actuaaly!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Well sorry to disappoint but am still here with no signs through the night .... I'm gutted, knew it was too good to be true :(
Looks like I'm still overdue :cry:

Sooo gutted .... What was all that about , really hope it was a sign that things coul happen soon .... I so wanted to meet my LO


----------



## nypage1981

Any day now. Hang in there and enjoy being a mum of one while u can!


----------



## Phantom710

you'll be any time now i'm sure of it. xxx


----------



## Phantom710

mkay ladies, who's brave?

I'll show mine if you show yours.

9 days PP


----------



## nypage1981

I don't have a pc but almost 4 weeks pp and still have. Jelly belly :( wontbgo away even though I weigh less than pre pregnancy .


----------



## ay2808

Hey ladies. Gorgeous baby Caitlyn arrived ON 19TH OCTOBER at 4.14am weighing 6lbs 10oz. Unfortunately I had to go to theatre with a 3rd degree tear but we are home from hospital now and both doing fine. I'll elaborate later! Haven't had a chance to read the last weeks posts but I hope ur all ok and on the way! X


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats! What a punctual little girl!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Congrats ay !!! .... Yay due date baby!! I will updat the 1st post xx


----------



## Phantom710

AY--how exciting!!!!! One of our babies was on time :) Congrats can't wait to share mummy stories with you too.

NY--My belly i still all jelly as well, I thought for sure since I had lost all but a few lbs of what I'd gained by 4 days PP I'd have a bit firmer of a tummy. Haven't weighed myself recently, almost afraid to. LOL. When I was in ER with Mastitis the other night the nurse asked if i was anorexic because I weighed myself at home and told her I didn't have a huge appetite.... WELL DUH, my boobs hurt and I just had a pretty painful birth. of course I don't want to eat like 10 burgers. lol


----------



## nypage1981

Lol like anorexia would be your problem at the time, just worry about my pulsating boobs biotch!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Im having my sweep today ladies .... fingers crossed it works .... 8days overdue now and really wanting to meet my little miss x


----------



## Phantom710

am hoping it works for you. ur not the only one who cant wait to see her :)


----------



## katerdid

^^ agreed! 

Congrats ay!!!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Back from the sweep she said i was very favourable and soft in there but my cervix is still fairly posterior, she said she managed to get the tip in to do the sweep and now ive had some blood in pants, baby is 4/5th palp whatever that means , Shes also booked me in for induction on sunday xx

Im just really hoping that this works!!! xx


----------



## Phantom710

at least you have an end date inside, but I really hope you can go naturally.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Me too xx


----------



## ay2808

How is everyone? Any new arrivals? I'm loving being a mummy but wow it's full on! I've found breastfeeding hard - it's 3 steps fwd, 1 back. I'm constantly paranoid that she's not getting enough food and is sleepy. She majorly favours the right so the left doesn't seem so full. I really hope it doesn't stop producing milk. I felt like I had cabin fever yesterday. I didn't get out of my pjs til I had a bath in the evening and it Just felt like I hardly even left the bedroom. But we did our first trip to the supermarket today and it all went fine so that has boosted my confidence. Well, feeding time again! X


----------



## Phantom710

ay--Glad to hear from you. Breasfeeding has been kinda up and down here too. His pediatrician has asked me to start taking Brewer's Yeast Tablets. Had to go to a few different stores to find them, but eventually did at a health/vitamin place here. 2 tablets every 6 hours for a MONTH, it's supposed to make my milk thicker and fill him up more as we're constantly having to supplement with formula. He's so big he needs about 18 ozs a day, and I'm making around 12-14oz. I only know that because I've been pumping trying to increase supply and when I pump I get about 2ozs from both breasts combined.


----------



## ay2808

Hi Phantom. Is it working for you? I had my midwife visit today and she is past her birth weight at 9 days and they only expect back to birth weight by 2 weeks so that has helped reassure me. Typically I went to feed her on the left with the mw and she latched on perfectly! It hadn't been like that in over 24 hours! I think she's having a growth spurt today as i feel like I'm a feeding machine!


----------



## nypage1981

Phantom maybe though if he nurses he gets more than the 12-14 ounces cuz we always pump less than baby gets....that's why just pumping can decrease supply a bit.


----------



## Phantom710

really Nicole? I didn't know that. Weird. Everyone told me pumping helps increase.

Ay-- Don't know yet, it just my second day taking the tablets but I think I MAY be producing a bit thicker of milk because he slept a lot better last night. This morning though he's been on the boob like non-stop. WOnder what that's about?


----------



## nypage1981

I think pumping helps increase after nursing baby because it signals the boobies to make more than what baby got.....also would help if LO was sleeping while you would want to nurse and so just pump to keep em going. But LO gets more than the pump so what you can pumpnis not indicative of your supply.


----------



## katerdid

Breast feeding is all supply and demand. The more you suck out the more they make. If you pump right after nursing it won't affect your supply tho - its just as if baby stayed on a bit longer.


----------



## Phantom710

Ahhhh this is all so confusing. I wish I just had a power up button to tell my boobs to make more. lol


----------



## nypage1981

how come nursing then pumping does not up supply?


----------



## Phantom710

wss ^


----------



## katerdid

No clue? That's just what several nurses and the info I found online said. 

You're right....so confusing.


----------



## ay2808

My pump is being delivered this week. Does it feel weird?


----------



## Phantom710

At first a little it's a different sort of suck from the baby. If your has speeds on it, I recommend gradually working up for the first few pumps. Now I can turn it on on the hardest suck right away.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Heyy just a quick one ....
I had my little Halloween baby!
Macie Olivia was born at 7:48pm on 31st oct weighing 8lb 4oz x
She's amazing , will do birth story soon


----------



## nypage1981

Wow I love it! A Halloween baby. Congrats Hun. can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Phantom710

Woohoo!! So excited!


----------



## ay2808

Congratulations on your Halloween baby! Great news and I hope you're both doing well.


----------



## katerdid

Two Halloween babies! I just saw that Mary Jo had her baby boy at 3.55am on the 31st.


----------



## Phantom710

EEK! really?! How exciting!! Congrats MAry Jo


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Yehh I saw that too congrats again maryjo and all our 19th babies are here!!


----------



## ay2808

Congratulations maryjo. Here's to all our babies! X


----------



## nypage1981

Cheers oct 19th babies!


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Cheers to our babies :wine:


----------



## nypage1981

Yummmmm. I want wine. Stupid breast feeding.


----------



## katerdid

Why don't you drink a glass Nicole? Just wait an hour before bf'ing Kian so it goes out of your system. I've done that a couple times.


----------



## Phantom710

So the nurses I work with today told me to drink a beer a day for 6 days and I will have more milk then I know what to do with.

I'm gonna try Fenugreek first, but that will be my last resort.


----------



## nypage1981

I didn't know I could drink a glass of wine!


----------



## katerdid

Yep, and it's not stored in milk, so you don't have to "pump and dump". Just feed him right before you drink so you have enough time to get it out of your system before feeding him again. And drink lots of water so you don't get dehydrated. Now if you were drinking to get very drunk that's another story. But just having a glass isn't an issue at all.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm coming to you ladies' houses to get my wine on. LOL.

DH refuses to believe I will not get the baby drunk If I have a glass. :dohh:


----------



## katerdid

Geesh...men are clueless! My DH was the opposite. He thought it'd be fine for me to take vicodine or lithium while bf. Had to explain that stuff travels through breast milk. :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea mine would be happy to have some wine together! And sushi I want sushi.


----------



## katerdid

Lol, go eat sushi then! Hmmm...what else was a no no while preggo? I can't think of anything else that I gave up but can have now.


----------



## nypage1981

Bologna and lunch meat! I craved them so bad and now I eat sammiches like every day.


----------



## katerdid

Lol, I was bad and ate it anyways


----------



## Phantom710

me too hehe


----------



## nypage1981

Gasp! Lol.


----------



## Phantom710

Was just on the Facebook mummies group. Two people thinking they're PG already. I'd be flippiiinnnggg out. Can you imagine? EEK


----------



## nypage1981

Omg aweful! Lol. Kill me first.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Can't even think about dtd let alone baby number 3!! Never!!


----------



## Phantom710

I've got my PP appointment in....12 days. I'm kinda hoping he tells me I'm not completely healed. LOL


----------



## katerdid

God, how awful! I would hate hate hate to have a baby back to back. Yikes! I'm slightly worried about it, but not really. We dtd once without protection last week, Sooooo stupid, but I'm sure it'll be fine, right?


----------



## Phantom710

Well the odds are in your favor I'd expect but you won't be sure until you get a period I suppose. Funny when you actually HOPE for a period. lol


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Kait I hope you get your period, how would you feel if you got pregnant again so soon?? 
Hope all you ladies are well x


----------



## nypage1981

I am never having sex again. Got my baby, now im done. Lol.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

I agree Nikki I am also never dtd either!! I'm happy now x
I have no idea about contraception choices apart from just no more sex


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly! No sex it is...lol. OH will not let that fly. I just have aweful insurance that doesn't cover prescriptions...and birth control is prescription. I haven' been on anything in 10 years and don't want to start paying for it..super expensive:( I also hate condoms but if we do it, that will hafta be the choice. 

Anyways, baby is in my room. I dont want to do it with his bed up against mine! Lol. He wakes up if I move the blanket wrong!


----------



## katerdid

Lol, that's exactly how I felt about sex for about 6 weeks. Then it just hit me and all a sudden I was a horny little thing lol. 
And as awful as it seems, we've dtd when Will was in the room. Just stick him in the bassinet and hope he doesn't cry/wake up :blush:

God, I don't know what I'd do if I got preggo from that. Shit, I'd be a mess. Prolly be so depressed. Scary thing is since I'm exclusively bf'ing, I may not get my period for a long time. I did a poll and most ladies went without a period until they started solid foods! 
I think I'll be fine without one...it's if I suddenly feel nauseous all the time ... Oh boy, will I freak out. That's how it was with Will - morning sickness from conception.


----------



## x-TyMa-x

Oh goodness kait lol I will keep my fingers crossed your not and be careful from now on missy haha!!! Xx


----------



## Phantom710

Oh Kait.....fx'd for you that Will remains an only child for a bit still.

Funny thing: I was totally flirting with my husband right now. Then.... I was like "woah better stop. cause I know this is all I want but he might not." haha

I think I've decided on implanon. i think. let's just hope I'm not the however many percent that it makes them have like an endless period/ breaks in arm/ etc. I'd die.


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, me too! I can barely handle one baby as it is.

I thought about implanon too, Michelle. But for some weird reason I'd rather have something stuck in my uterus then my arm? I'm odd.


----------



## Phantom710

How do they insert it? sorry I'm way dumb. But... to egt the uterus you go through the cervix right? which is supposed to be closed?


----------



## katerdid

Yeah, they stick it way up there, and dilate you enough to shove it in. Hence why I'm taking percocet before my appt.

https://iud-divas.livejournal.com/2116643.html


----------



## Phantom710

oy... that post was a bit scary imo. def dose up on perc. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

Kate apparently you have a more content baby than me. He can't lay quietly evvvvver.and if asleep any sound wakes him. Rustling my bed sheet to get in the fricken bed wakes him. So annoying.


----------

